# Sticky  Did you exercise today? (Motivation Thread)



## platorepublic

Just somewhere you can post what you did to make your body healthier. Maybe something to motivate you.

*Did you exercise today?*


----------



## Siggy

yup through a pedal exerciser. These are great. You put it under your desk and pedal away, while you post, surf or whatever. With this one you can increase resistance.


----------



## Red Panda

I went swimming for about an hour in the sea :kitteh:


----------



## Cher Zee

1/2 hour speed walk. Wasn't much, but it was something!


----------



## RandomNote

Nope havent done that in a while.


----------



## nádej

Nothing formal today, but I spent 9 hours babysitting today and there was a _lot_ of hopscotch. I already feel it in my legs.


----------



## Dauntless

Walking, running, isometrics...and gratitude for being able to do them. :happy:


----------



## Schweeeeks

Yar!


----------



## birdsintrees

not yet... but I'm going to the gym for combat and rpm after work. Been slack the last couple of weeks so this week we're back on the full program.


----------



## la_revolucion

I exercise in the evenings during weekdays and it's morning here... so not yet! But I did go running and lift weights yesterday. Plus, I will do the same later today.


----------



## platorepublic

I will run today, I will run today, I promise I will run today.


----------



## platorepublic

platorepublic said:


> I will run today, I will run today, I promise I will run today.


And I did, even though outside was unbelievably hot and sunny, 35 degrees C. I am the sort of person who is not too bothered by the sun and heat, and one who doesn't sweat too much, but damn my body just said *NO *and stopped after I ran 3 km.

You know how your skin is tanned after going out for so long since summer. Well, my skin burned again because it was really blazing.

But I did what I promised, and I ran, and I clocked it.


----------



## Sidoba

I had all intentions of getting up at 3:30am for the gym, but seeing as I was there last night until 8 and then came home and did a intense Abs workout, I opted for sleep. I will go tonight after work though... Shoulders, Abs and Cardio is the plan!


----------



## Mr Canis

EVERY day!


----------



## MsBossyPants

Mr Canis said:


> EVERY day!


+1 (although not as intensely as Mr Canis) :wink:


----------



## Mr Canis

MsBossyPants said:


> +1 (although not as intensely as Mr Canis) :wink:


hahahah Try to keep up Bossy...   hahahah


----------



## Siggy

walked to the grocery store, and back. A little over 2 miles total

Cars are so over rated


----------



## birdsintrees

Hour and a half on the bicycle yesterday. Focused on endurance the first 45mins and followed the rpm class the next 45. 

Do it all again today 

And tomorrow.


----------



## SpartanKendoka

I did legs/back today. (P90X) Tomorrow is an abs day (also P90X).


----------



## Red Panda

Zoof said:


> Hour and a half on the bicycle yesterday. Focused on endurance the first 45mins and followed the rpm class the next 45.
> 
> Do it all again today
> 
> And tomorrow.


Don't you get bored on the bicycle? If it was stationary that is. I usually last 30-40 mins. How do you focus on endurance? What's rpm class?

I went swimming again yesterday, I go almost every day. But unfortunately, I got my period. I hate it during summer


----------



## birdsintrees

Red Panda said:


> Don't you get bored on the bicycle? If it was stationary that is. I usually last 30-40 mins. How do you focus on endurance? What's rpm class?
> 
> I went swimming again yesterday, I go almost every day. But unfortunately, I got my period. I hate it during summer



nope don't get bored. Got my headphones on and I am working hard. it takes a couple of tracks and then you get in that zone and I sort of forget that I am sitting by myself on a stationary bicycle.

rpm is the les mills version of a spin cycling class.

focus on endurance: set the tempo and stick with it, increase load, no stopping for a breather.


----------



## Impavida

5km run and a couple of sets of push ups.


----------



## DiamondDays

Did squats and military presses yesterday. Today i rest and eat. I should be going for a walk or doing hill runs or something but fuck that.


----------



## Arbite

Landed my first backflip today. Thats pleasing.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I recently moved to the DC area, and I joined a kick-ass gym this week. Had a great weight training workout today. Looking forward to seeing my ab muscles again in a few weeks. lol


----------



## Dauntless

Arbite said:


> Landed my first backflip today. Thats pleasing.


Congrats! I always wished I could do that, gymnastics are amazing.


----------



## aphinion

I did gymnastics today, so technically yes. However, I hardly consider it exercise, it's more like a job.


----------



## 45130

I exercised for an hour today, and noted down my performance. this way I can see if i'm improving, fooq yeah.


----------



## associative

Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength, just finished first week back after quite a while away from the gym.
Squats, bench, deadlift today.
Damn I'm weak.


----------



## Arbite

Dauntless said:


> Congrats! I always wished I could do that, gymnastics are amazing.


Any moderately fit person could learn a backflip in less than a day.


----------



## Dauntless

Arbite said:


> Any moderately fit person could learn a backflip in less than a day.


I beg to differ. I am fit, and I would never be able to - for I tried in the past when I was far fitter.


----------



## Earth Dragon

Started working out in the morning. It's great! Pumps me up for the rest of the day! Today I realized I can do a complete upper body workout in my room.


----------



## Agley

Hey guys,Exercises are the perfectible way for fitness of the body and health so i do regularly exercise
work.Exercise maintain of the body weight and so good for build the body muscles so i like these exercises
cycling,swimming,push ups,bench press and yoga exercise work....


----------



## Aenye

No. 

I ate some super-juicy delicious steaks and soft warm bread. Alpine-milk chocolate is awaiting me as are Bake Rolls pizza flavored. And an amazing book to go with it.


----------



## Hypaspist

Nope. Can't for a couple of days due to an upper body injury, but yesterday I successfully removed part of the deck that required my full body weight plus muscle and pushing off against the ground to get it to budge. My humble self must admit I was rather impressed by the show of power. It didn't want to give, so I just pushed harder until I made it give.


----------



## DiamondDays

Hell yes i did. Got my prescribed reps in the military press with ease and felt absolutely great afterwards. All in all a very good day in the gym. Yesterday was a fucking mess tho. I fucked up badly by boing on a four day bender after a kill squat sessions two weeks ago, now i've lost a whole lot of strength. Maybe even a months progress.


----------



## februarystars

I played tennis. It was fun XD 

I don't like to work out for the sake of it, I like to play.


----------



## Sidoba

Today was Back day before work. After work it's football practice, Ab workout, and a 3 mile run.


----------



## bluekitdon

Nope, sat behind a desk all day, walked to the bathroom a few times. 

Insanity cardio/resistance and probably a few mile run after that planned for tonight, so hopefully will redeem myself.


----------



## Sidoba

bluekitdon said:


> Nope, sat behind a desk all day, walked to the bathroom a few times.
> 
> Insanity cardio/resistance and probably a few mile run after that planned for tonight, so hopefully will redeem myself.


How do you like the Insanity work out? I was thinking about trying it this winter when all my other activities die down for the year.


----------



## Hypaspist

Hit the treadmills 2 days in a row for about 1 mile of running broken up into 1/4 mile segments. Walked for about 5 miles total this week. Revisited the elliptical machine and it was as brutal as usual (70 calories in 20 minutes on the treadmill, 100 in 10 minutes on the elliptical).


----------



## DiamondDays

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Yup. Sounds like you need to focus on your rhomboids for a while. Pendlay rows?
> 
> I should add, as a visualization, imagine your head and shoulders moving straight up; blasting off like a rocket, if you would. Keep the weight _under_ your shoulders. In this sense, the deadlift is more like the squat that a stiff-leg deadlift in the sense that you want to keep your torso as vertical as possible.


I always try to make my deads as squat-like as possible. 

I do dumbell rows, i think they hit the romboids pretty well? It sure feels like it...


----------



## WardRhiannon

I went line dancing last night and I'll likely go again tonight. I'm thinking about incorporating line dancing into a regular routine with something else like swimming a couple days a week.


----------



## platorepublic

Ran 5 km.


----------



## norwgirl

I did cardio training today; 15 min on bike and then 50 minutes of ellipse.


----------



## newbsicle

Yes! I am out of shape right now so I run/jog/walk in intervals. I run for about minute straight, then I jog for another minute, then I walk for 2 minutes and repeat until I reach a distance of 3 miles. I also play basketball daily for about 20-60 minutes depending on when I start.


----------



## birdsintrees

Monday session today  Combat and RPM. New routines and music for both of them so that should be good! Weighing in again today.. interesting to see if there's a difference with last week.

[ramble]

Looked at running shoes over the weekend.. I've always wanted to run but for some reason I can't run more than 500M without cramping up and my knees going crazy but I can sit on a bicycle and go nuts for 90 minutes straight, so it's not stamina or anything. After a bit of research it turns out I've probably always worn the wrong shoes. I have very very high arched feet (thank you, ballet) and so I need to spend a little bit more money on getting shoes that are going to give me the cushioning I need. Probably won't get them until the wet season leaves next year.. seems a bit of waste to go spend hundreds on special shoes and then not being able to wear them because of that one little detail: monsoon. 

[/ramble]


----------



## Impavida

10km hike yesterday. 12km hike today. It seems my calf injury has healed  Back to running next week!


----------



## Hypaspist

Walked somewhere between 5 and 10 miles and ran for another half a mile. Took full advantage of the beautiful weather despite it being just a bit cold and explored quite a bit. Finished up at the gym and feel good for being actually tired when back home.


----------



## Pixzelina

Yeah my fitness teacher is crazy she's already making us run 6k at a time.


----------



## Hypaspist

Quite satisfied with my session today, I did about 40 minutes of cardio (200+ calories over 1.75 miles burned there) then hit the weights for 3x15 Lat pull downs and 2x15 shoulder presses. I could have done more, but I got pulled away by the good folks I went with, otherwise I would have been there 2+ hours.


----------



## birdsintrees

Hour of spin cycling this morning and about to set off for a good 6 to 7 km walk. Booked in with a PT for next weekend to get myself set up with a weights routine.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Dead lifting today, but my hammy wasn't really into it, so I cut it short. Over-head presses went all right. (115 lbs, 5x5)


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

yeth, l just got back. Am now eating tomatoes.


----------



## Christie42476

Yup, and I'm not yet done for the day. Just enjoying a little post-run reprieve .


----------



## Hypaspist

Didn't exercise today, but hit some machines last night and my biceps were oh so sore afterwards. Targeted them on Wednesday night, carried 10' 2x4s tossing them into a pile the next day, then Friday's workout session, my arms were telling me an injury was imminent on the last set of lat pulldowns. Arms sore while flexing alone I think is a good sign that a recovery period is needed.


----------



## Night & Day

Yes! 40 minutes of Fustra exercises. :kitteh:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

4.25 mile ruck march with 55 lb pack - ran all the hills!


----------



## birdsintrees

45 minute class of RPM yesterday and then I had my first session with a personal trainer. I was slightly nervous and didn't really know what to expect but it was worth every cent. 

He showed me some really good exercises and helped me perfect technique. Just this one session has given me enough inspiration already to write down a bit of a routine for strength training with the barbells and dumbells and all other goodies laying around the gym.


----------



## Hypaspist

Had an ok session tonight, nothing really sore and didn't break much of a sweat, but needed to take a break for a week.

5 min. warm up on stationary bike
15 min. on treadmill, 3 min at 6.5 on 2.0 incline
10 min. ARC trainer
1.73 miles in 10 min. on 4 on seated bike
shoulder press - 1 x 3 @ 65 lbs, 1 x 5 @ 45 lbs, 1 x 15 @ 25 lbs
tricep pushdowns - 1 x 10 @ 20 lbs
lat pulldowns - 1 x 10 @ 50 lbs


----------



## Eudaimonia

William I am said:


> There's a thread for things like this: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/85319-sexual-confession-time.html
> You might like it


Been on there already. Thank you for being so thoughtful.


----------



## birdsintrees

day of rest after my run. knee is killing me and I failed to don't hip flexor stretches straight after. Back on the bicycle tomorrow and maybe some kettlebell exercises.


----------



## Jwing24

Nope, but I did start doing crossfit, which has shown my age. 

I tried it at 23/24 years old and my sleeping patterns didn't change at all. Now, at 27 when I'm trying it, it seems every night after I workout there I have to sleep 9 hours or so, otherwise I feel miserable. Ohhh age you suck.


----------



## HellCat

9 miles. pacing helps me think. and yoga, dance.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Sunday, 6 mile hike

Monday, medium squats, weighted dips and chin-ups.

Today, 4 mile hike with 55 lb. pack.


----------



## birdsintrees

60 min interval training on bicycle
3x15 of: chest presses, lateral pull downs, walking lunges with plate, sit ups & push ups, cable rows, cable chest press, kettle bell swings and hip raises.


----------



## Obscure

Yes. I think I've been motivated by someone I barely think can motivate me anymore.


----------



## HellCat

6 miles. yoga, pilates stretching.


----------



## Maka

Not yet, just got home from work.. Going to do a long run tonight.


----------



## Dimensional Transition

4 minutes of sprinting, 2 minutes of jogging, 4 minutes of sprinting, 5 minutes of high intensity rowing, 10 minutes of crosstraining

3x10 bicep curls, 3x10 tricep pushdowns, 3x10 chest press, 3x10 chest fly, 3x10 shoulder press, 3x15 lat pulldown, 3x30 sit ups, 2x60 bicycle crunch

Just got started again, hope I'm doing it right. Focusing more on building muscle and high intensity stuff this time.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Stiff-leg dead lifts, 215 5x5
overhead press, 110 5x5
chin-ups, 5x5
jogged for 30 mn.


----------



## William I am

Not today, but yesterday. Full set of weights, murdered my deltoids, then spun for 40 minutes. 40 minutes HR over 148, most of that over 155. Supposedly burned 1600 calories..... lol.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ran until vomit, 2 birds one stone =) (vomit to reduce caloric intake even further)


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

No, but I'm currently packing my back for *SWIMMING.* :laughing:

Actually one of the most enjoyable forms of exercise for me.


----------



## HellCat

6 miles.


----------



## HellCat

another 3 miles.


----------



## Arbite

Skill work getting better. Handstands transition is improving, can do 5+ handstand pushups. Need to start working on my press.

Front lever still needs work.

Backtucks coming along nicely.


----------



## birdsintrees

Doing 2x 1hr cardio/hiit classes after work.


----------



## William I am

Went spinning in the gym with the 2nd day of my halloween hangover. Only rode for 30 minutes, but I got 20 minutes in the zone before the gym closed. Probably going tomorrow too so I can get pumped up before my exam and not drink coffee.


----------



## Slider

LeoCat said:


> 6 miles.


5 miles


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

body weight lunges, rear lunge, side lunge and step-ups. 
Light overhead press (5x5 @ 100lbs)
Pull ups
2.5 miles of running.


----------



## Maka

Ran 4 miles this morning on my treadmill.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

worked up to 275x5 squats
step ups, front, back and side lunge @ 80
bench 210 5x5
pendlay row 155 5x5
dumbbell bench 90 2x5
chin ups
ran 2 miles.


----------



## William I am

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> worked up to 275x5 squats
> step ups, front, back and side lunge @ 80
> bench 210 5x5
> pendlay row 155 5x5
> dumbbell bench 90 2x5
> chin ups
> ran 2 miles.


Holy Hell, man! You must be ripped as can be. I think 210 is beyond my max bench (probably around 180) much less 5 sets of 5. Ditto on the dumbbells.

I'm planning to go to the gym in about 20 minutes. Got some running shoes. Today it's going to be weights, bike, run


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

William I am said:


> Holy Hell, man! You must be ripped as can be. I think 210 is beyond my max bench (probably around 180) much less 5 sets of 5. Ditto on the dumbbells.


Unfortunately, "strong" doesn't necessarily correlate with "ripped." I also weight 240. BTW, my current bench is probably around 290-295. If you do the math, it's only 120% body weight. :sad: When I trained more explicitly for strength last year, my 5x5 bench was at 265 and max was at 330, but then again, I weighted closer to 255.

I just remembered, there's a photo of me gettin' mah flex on in the selfie thread in this sub-forum. Not at all ripped.


----------



## telepariah

I climbed from 9,000 feet to 12,000 feet and skied back down. Hamstring tendon is a little sore and I got a blister. Otherwise feeling great as I sit here drinking a glass of tart cherry juice after a great dinner.


----------



## birdsintrees

Did a 60 minute RPM class last night. Day of rest today and back in there tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Kyandigaru

Yes I did. Just a simple but effective workout. I have to build up my muscles again. I need to get back to that workout beast I once was.


----------



## William I am

No, and I'm ambivalent about it. Apparently, I have Seasonal Affective disorder - e.g. wintertime depression. I also have an important exam tomorrow. I'm thinking I'll go to the gym for a bit under an hour and come back to study, but I just don't know if that's a good use of my time.


----------



## Fleetfoot

William I am said:


> No, and I'm ambivalent about it. Apparently, I have Seasonal Affective disorder - e.g. wintertime depression. I also have an important exam tomorrow. I'm thinking I'll go to the gym for a bit under an hour and come back to study, but I just don't know if that's a good use of my time.


I'm in the same boat. For me, as long as I'm able to fit 15 minutes in of a hard workout I'm satisfied. Unfortunately SAD has gotten to me, and instead I slept for 10 hours during the day. I forget how much more sleep I need in the winter. Not even the most potent coffee can drag me out of it. 

And no, I didn't work today because of the sleeping. Ugh.


----------



## William I am

Tawanda said:


> I'm in the same boat. For me, as long as I'm able to fit 15 minutes in of a hard workout I'm satisfied. Unfortunately SAD has gotten to me, and instead I slept for 10 hours during the day. I forget how much more sleep I need in the winter. Not even the most potent coffee can drag me out of it.
> 
> And no, I didn't work today because of the sleeping. Ugh.


I wound up making it there and doing a brief weigh routine (lighter than usual too) and then spinning for 40-45 minutes. HR monitor says I burned ~1200 calories. Cool beans.

I'm not sure how handy you are, but I made my own SAD light. Well, what I really did was take a 4-tube kitchen fluorescent light fixture and put new bulbs in it (didn't like the color of the old bulbs) and hang it about 12 inches above my face. That gets me to around 10,000 lux or 12,000 (which is 1 lumen per square foot, I think).
It's already seeming to help. I got the fixture for free, spent about $30-$50 and maybe 2-3 hours to make it - I bought an extension cord, a switch, some eyelet bolts to run light chain through to hold it up, the 4 tubes, a wood-screw eyelet for the ceiling, and a rope cleat so I can move the thing up and down. A pulley might make it easier, but eh, I'm moving in a while. No need for special bulbs, it's not the wavelength, it's the intensity of the light that matters (though wavelength matters for LEDs). I can't find anything about the angle of light for aiming the thing though, which is frustrating, but I may find it somewhere else. I have it pretty much straight overhead. 

Oh, and despite coffee sounding like the perfect thing (it feels like I just can't wake up fully), coffee doesn't wake me up and does make me anxious/jittery (at much lower levels than I used to tolerate fine).

I hope you make it tomorrow! The hardest part for me is always getting started or deciding to do it. My old roomie and I have been motivating each other to study and whatnot lately, since he's having trouble too. He said he's been thinking about it and rating how hard it feels like it will be, then doing it and reassessing that rating when he's actually doing it. I've started doing that a little, and it helps make things seem more reasonable when I can think back and say "yeah, it wasn't actually all that bad last time."
Granted, being depressed is kind of out of our hands. Speaking of which, I'd better go to bed. 
Cheers.


----------



## Fleetfoot

William I am said:


> I wound up making it there and doing a brief weigh routine (lighter than usual too) and then spinning for 40-45 minutes. HR monitor says I burned ~1200 calories. Cool beans.
> 
> I'm not sure how handy you are, but I made my own SAD light. Well, what I really did was take a 4-tube kitchen fluorescent light fixture and put new bulbs in it (didn't like the color of the old bulbs) and hang it about 12 inches above my face. That gets me to around 10,000 lux or 12,000 (which is 1 lumen per square foot, I think).
> It's already seeming to help. I got the fixture for free, spent about $30-$50 and maybe 2-3 hours to make it - I bought an extension cord, a switch, some eyelet bolts to run light chain through to hold it up, the 4 tubes, a wood-screw eyelet for the ceiling, and a rope cleat so I can move the thing up and down. A pulley might make it easier, but eh, I'm moving in a while. No need for special bulbs, it's not the wavelength, it's the intensity of the light that matters (though wavelength matters for LEDs). I can't find anything about the angle of light for aiming the thing though, which is frustrating, but I may find it somewhere else. I have it pretty much straight overhead.
> 
> Oh, and despite coffee sounding like the perfect thing (it feels like I just can't wake up fully), coffee doesn't wake me up and does make me anxious/jittery (at much lower levels than I used to tolerate fine).
> 
> I hope you make it tomorrow! The hardest part for me is always getting started or deciding to do it. My old roomie and I have been motivating each other to study and whatnot lately, since he's having trouble too. He said he's been thinking about it and rating how hard it feels like it will be, then doing it and reassessing that rating when he's actually doing it. I've started doing that a little, and it helps make things seem more reasonable when I can think back and say "yeah, it wasn't actually all that bad last time."
> Granted, being depressed is kind of out of our hands. Speaking of which, I'd better go to bed.
> Cheers.


I'm going to at least try and get at least a 15 minute intense rowing and core workout in the morning, as that's the only window of opportunity I have to do anything. If I'm able to get a 3 mile run in too, that'd be awesome, or even some lifting. I've skipped arm day in a while.


----------



## ignaciobarnett

Yes I went jogging for an hour.


----------



## Kyandigaru

i'm happy that i'm not half assing my workouts. I do 100 crunches now and will slowly change my workouts as time goes on.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Yep!
Deadlifts: 6 x 6 w/115 lbs (light today)
Leg press: 6 x 6 (2 sets w/478 lbs, 2 w/578 lbs, 2 w/598 lbs) Squat rack was taken 
Back extension: 6 x 6, last 2 sets done holding 10 lb plate (need to try w/25 lbs next time, for all sets)
Lat pulldowns: 6 x 6 not sure how much weight I had on there, hmmm
Tricep pushdowns: 6 x 6 again, not sure how much weight
Bicep curls w/pre-weighted bar: 6 x 6 w/30 lbs

So, my butt is really sore already. lol


----------



## birdsintrees

I thought about it this morning.. does that count?

Going in for two hours tomorrow to make up: hour spin cycling, shoulders & core and the cross trainer.


----------



## vrses

I woke up and did my 10 minute sets of crunches and then went for a 13 km bike ride along the beach, as it's Saturday and I have no obligations to fulfill. Sat and enjoyed the rolling ocean for 20 minutes, then rode back home. Legs ache beyond compare.


----------



## Damagedfinger

Mentally, yes I did.

Physically, no I didn't.


----------



## HellCat

6 miles hour of yoga/pilates


----------



## HandiAce

Ran 10 miles.


----------



## Siggy

Bricolage said:


> Which one do you have? Something off Amazon? I was looking into these. How long have you had yours?


I got mine at Aldi which is a grocery store. It has a knob in the back which you can adjust the tension. I paid around 30.00 for it. I had it for about 6 months. It works great. I'll take a look around and find a pic which resembles it. Aldis stuff is basically the same things you find at Amazon ect. they just slap their name to it


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I just joined a gym. I will be working out today. Honestly I have a lot of weight to lose. I'm currently 360 lbs. (160 kg) and I need to lose it. I want to lose 10 lbs a month until I reach my goal. That is about 2.5 lbs per week. 

Unfortunately I am also a kidney dialysis patient and so I will only be able to work out 3-4 times per week. I need motivation and support. I want to do a more whole foods/plant based diet and each much healthier. I love eating healthy anyway so it won't be too much of a challenge. I'm a ENFP type 9w1 sx/so and I hope that through my personality you can give me tips and suggestions on how to keep up the pace and motivation that can leave me swiftly if not maintained.

I have been big all of my life and I feel like I'm not this person on the inside. I see myself as a much different person and so this make me want to change it. I got a playlist of high energy songs on my ipod and I'm ready to go.

Now because I have what's called a A/V Fistula (a access for dialysis patients in the arm) then I can't lift more than 20 lbs with that arm. My doctor says to do lower weights with many reps. He also says lot's of cardio. I want to be slim and lean with definition. I have no interest in being bulky and have huge muscles. I need help and assistance from any of you in this endeavour. I would really appreciate it.

Also, I am on a fixed income so I have to buy healthy food on a budget. Any suggestions in that area would be appreciated as well. Sorry to make this a long post but I am really needing help and for others to keep up with me and in touch in this regard. I thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Slider

Uh...hmm.

Eggs and peanut butter for protein.

Let's see. 

English muffins.

Tuna fish wouldn't be too bad.

Fish or chicken for dinner, w/ some rice or beans.

Cottage cheese is always good.

Fruit! You can't go wrong with fruit. Make some smoothies.

If I wanted to diet, I would stick with salads for a few weeks.


----------



## misterjc0612

Did a new abs workout today, whoohoo. Cable crunches, leg raises, decline weighted sit-up, and decline weighted reach.


----------



## Slider

Cable crunches are lame.

I wouldn't do them.


----------



## Bronzework

No.
Might just go outside and do some calisthenics.
Which reminds me I have to get some new weights next week.


----------



## Moonshake

Jogged for 40 minutes, then went home and did some Pilates! Woop


----------



## Boop

I NEVER exercise, but I'm ALWAYS fit!

No lie ;-)


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

The King Of Dreams said:


> I'm a ENFP type 9w1 sx/so and I hope that through my personality you can give me tips and suggestions on how to keep up the pace and motivation that can leave me swiftly if not maintained.


Being hydrated is one important thing for losing weight.

I think to keep motivation, you have to take baby steps. Rushing it and going HAM easily leads to burnout, demotivation, and reverting back of old habits. Slow and steady wins the race. Find a physical activity you enjoy (Ex. swimming, dancing). When you enjoy something, it won't feel like it's work and you'll be more willing to keep going. 

One thing that helped me was to incorporate more movement into my daily life. Find opportunities that you could slip in more moving. Ex. Take the elevator? Do stairs instead. If your trip is 10 floors and you can't do it, get off one floor early and walk 1 flight. 

There are going to be tears, depression, pain, frustration, self-doubt, and defeatist thoughts throughout your journey. I'm not going to sugar coat it. Losing weight sucks and you will be pushed and challenged like you've never been before, physically, mentally, and emotionally. But as long as you remember that your goal is to become healthy, rather than just solely for the sake of looking good, you'll be fine. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## The King Of Dreams

OutOfThisWorld said:


> Being hydrated is one important thing for losing weight.
> 
> I think to keep motivation, you have to take baby steps. Rushing it and going HAM easily leads to burnout, demotivation, and reverting back of old habits. Slow and steady wins the race. Find a physical activity you enjoy (Ex. swimming, dancing). When you enjoy something, it won't feel like it's work and you'll be more willing to keep going.
> 
> One thing that helped me was to incorporate more movement into my daily life. Find opportunities that you could slip in more moving. Ex. Take the elevator? Do stairs instead. If your trip is 10 floors and you can't do it, get off one floor early and walk 1 flight.
> 
> There are going to be tears, depression, pain, frustration, self-doubt, and defeatist thoughts throughout your journey. I'm not going to sugar coat it. Losing weight sucks and you will be pushed and challenged like you've never been before, physically, mentally, and emotionally. But as long as you remember that your goal is to become healthy, rather than just solely for the sake of looking good, you'll be fine.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Thank you, that was so very helpful. I will put that into practice :happy:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I didn't today, alas. :'( Even though I was meant to. 
I think I need more motivation at the moment, especially since I was doing so well before. I will stay healthy!


----------



## Callisto88

Yes, though my motivation was low. Walked and jogged alternately and lifted weights for maybe ten minutes. I think I should take a class of some sort, maybe kickboxing or yoga?


----------



## birdsintrees

Had a lazy weekend. Planning to make up for that today and the rest of the week. Two hours HIIT tonight. Pilates tomorrow. Core & spinning Wednesday and I might go and see what the bootcamp training at my gym is all about on Friday.


----------



## claude

sleep deprived but I'm going to the gym, skipped 2 days in a row =(.

Today squats, hamstring curls, shoulder press, calf raises, that thing where you lift a 45lb weight in front of you to hit your traps (I don't know whats its called). Run 2-3 miles in 20 minutes.


----------



## Vivid Melody

It's amazing how a workout can make me feel so much more balanced and grounded. To motivate myself I have just recently started looking at it differently. I tell myself I am doing it because I know it will help me feel more balanced. I don't beat myself over not doing it. That's a waste of time.


----------



## birdsintrees

Totally hit the wall during second hour of training last night. My legs just refused to go any further. I had to admit defeat 15 minutes before completing the full work out. 

Dragging the boyfriend along to his first ever pilates class tonight. This should be fun


----------



## misterjc0612

I worked my legs and triceps today. Did squats, leg extensions, leg curls, tricep extensions, triceps pulldowns, and some calf push-ups. For the sake of motivation, bodybuilding is having great results and is making me feel better both physically and mentally so yea, do it!


----------



## lilysocks

hey . . . i like this thread. i'm a couch potato who bike commutes. it's the only kind of 'workout' i do, and i used to do it regularly, all year round. i'm just starting this up again after more than a year without being able to find a good groove. my current contract is ~10km away with some pretty good hills/slopes in between, and there's almost too many choices as far as my route. i'm still working those out.

so. yes, i rode today. and on the way home i took the Horrible Hill that i found last friday. it's not as steep as parts of the climb on my alternate route i was taking before, but it gives you no breaks at all, not even when you're in the cross-streets. then over, and up through the park a bit more to get to the 'other' bike path which runs straight across instead of diagonally. it's probably a few extra km out of my way, but i think i like it. my first way was all the sweating in the first 3km and then pretty much down all the way. it's kind of a waste of your second wind. the straight-across path is more like 3k of sweat, and then more if you feel that way, as you cross town.

i'm just going to start in my granniest gear and take as long as it takes me to get up that hill. depending on how things go and how my knees deal with it, maybe i'll try taking it up a gear at a time, once a week or something. just as an idea that entertains me, which is good enough reason to do it, for me.

i promise nothing, but in the meantime my philosophy is, any kind of biking is not sitting-inside-a-car.


----------



## Curiously

Does dancing to my current favorite tunes for about 30-40 minutes count as exercise? If so, then yes, I exercised and it was much, much fun.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

1 hour swimming today, mainly breast stroke. My favourite form of exercise, aside from biking. Feeling good about myself. :happy: I've resolved to stick to exercises I enjoy. It's the only way I ever keep a routine.


----------



## thejock

Curiously said:


> Does dancing to my current favorite tunes for about 30-40 minutes count as exercise? If so, then yes, I exercised and it was much, much fun.


Of course it is. Some people would say its one of the best forms of excerise.


ONT: Run 6 miles with Dylan as my company. Another wonderful day!


----------



## lilysocks

yes. and yee hah. 

hope nobody minds if i blether in here. i used to belong to this bike commuter's forum where my favourite thread was the one that just asked 'how was your ride?' every day. i got very addicted and very bloggy with it.

so i rode up the big honking hill coming home. i have many options actually, and all of them involve hills. the alternate routes actually involve less distance and less overall elevation gain but they somehow don't seem to appeal atm. they're more switchbacky; like: three-blocks-of-death-one-block-of-relief-and-now-here's-some-more-death. the bhh is just . . . hell. i'm very happy to see that the official bike-route map from the city gives it three whole arrows on their 'steep' scale, because that's what it looks like to me. and if their scale tells me true, it's about a mile's worth of 'up'. 

it was a good ride. once the bhh is done with, i get this couple k of pure interlude down a very main street, which usually gives me recovery time. and then four or five k of fairly level terrain with some ups and some downs but nothing as brutal, over really quiet streets. so i'm using that to do my own half-assed version of intervals. stopped at a gas station, bought a few trivial things and came home. i think i'm going to like this better than any other ride or route that i've done.

right now my main thing is building up strength. i found that usually when i'm starting out my legs give out before my lungs do, so that's my main thought. in the interests of that, i scooped out my 6 teaspoons of rice which i'm using to represent I Probably Burned This Much Fat, and made a pre-bedtime shake full of yogurt and hemp hearts and frozen fruit, mixed with (blurrggh) protein powder.


----------



## C3bBb

lilysocks said:


> yes. and yee hah.
> 
> hope nobody minds if i blether in here. i used to belong to this bike commuter's forum where my favourite thread was the one that just asked 'how was your ride?' every day. i got very addicted and very bloggy with it.
> 
> so i rode up the big honking hill coming home. i have many options actually, and all of them involve hills. the alternate routes actually involve less distance and less overall elevation gain but they somehow don't seem to appeal atm. they're more switchbacky; like: three-blocks-of-death-one-block-of-relief-and-now-here's-some-more-death. the bhh is just . . . hell. i'm very happy to see that the official bike-route map from the city gives it three whole arrows on their 'steep' scale, because that's what it looks like to me. and if their scale tells me true, it's about a mile's worth of 'up'.
> 
> it was a good ride. once the bhh is done with, i get this couple k of pure interlude down a very main street, which usually gives me recovery time. and then four or five k of fairly level terrain with some ups and some downs but nothing as brutal, over really quiet streets. so i'm using that to do my own half-assed version of intervals. stopped at a gas station, bought a few trivial things and came home. i think i'm going to like this better than any other ride or route that i've done.
> 
> right now my main thing is building up strength. i found that usually when i'm starting out my legs give out before my lungs do, so that's my main thought. in the interests of that, i scooped out my 6 teaspoons of rice which i'm using to represent I Probably Burned This Much Fat, and made a pre-bedtime shake full of yogurt and hemp hearts and frozen fruit, mixed with (blurrggh) protein powder.


What in the world are hemp hearts?


----------



## William I am

@lilysocks - You might like hemp protein. 9g per 15g of powder. It's gritty, but it's great.


----------



## lilysocks

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> What in the world are hemp hearts?


I think it's the same kind of idea as wheat germ, except hemp seeds. little crumbly chunks of something, looks like spotty couscous. i've gotten really attached to a little scoop of it thrown into a shake, so long as you drink it fast before it has time to turn bitter. 
@William I am: same kind of thing? i've got this huge tub of whey protein powder i'm working my way through atm, and i'm (mostly) resigned to it now. i struggle a bit with that metallic/pre-barfed aftertaste, but it's good for smoothing out the sourness from the yogurt. protein's kind of a challege, really.


----------



## William I am

Yeeeh, whey protein makes me feel like I've eaten a block of cheese. I bought a tub of muscle milk, and that's not bad other than being really (partly splenda) sweet. Are you using plain yogurt? I like vanilla (I know, it has more sweeteners). 
For protein, I usually stick to fish, powder, hardboiled eggs (for convenience), or edamame (soybeans).


----------



## Obscure

Yup, just like everyday.


----------



## William I am

Yeah. .... 3 on 3 Kickball counts as HIIT.


----------



## lilysocks

William I am said:


> For protein, I usually stick to fish, powder, hardboiled eggs (for convenience), or edamame (soybeans).


oy, fish and eggs would be the natural answer of course but i've never gotten my stomach to deal with them. canned salmon's okay for some reason, but a person can't live on that; too much salt anyway. and soy is no too. i do have to kind of sit down and try to figure out how to get 'enough' protein into my life. i eat mammals occasionally, and in between, yeah; yogurt. i do like it plain and as low-fat as whatever is out there each week - i go through a lot of it. i like to pick my own level of flavouring, so that's where the 'milkshake' powder comes in. and i throw a little bit of o.j. into the shakes. protein powder to sweeten the sour of the yogurt, frozen berries to kill the taste of the protein . . . it's a picky eater's paradise getting it right. but the great thing about packing it onto the bike for the morning's ride is by the time you get there you're so starving you'll swallow most things. 

and yeah, i rode today. not so sure about tomorrow - logistics might make it difficult although we are getting tossed from the office at 4. so it's all a question of how early i can get up and go when i wake up.


----------



## William I am

@lilysocks Ahhh, food allergies or something like it, eh? I have wheat/gluten allergy/intolerance. 
Hmmm. What about lentils and other beans?


----------



## lilysocks

William I am said:


> @_lilysocks_ Ahhh, food allergies or something like it, eh? I have wheat/gluten allergy/intolerance.
> Hmmm. What about lentils and other beans?


also great, but i'd have to get organized and, like, cook them and stuff ;-) it's not like i eat _nothing_, but it's nice to have a bit of a baseline laid down every day with things like the yogurt and powder or i'd kind of let it all lapse. i'm only 5'4" and i don't know but i think i've always been pretty sturdy strength-wise, considering. so i can't be doing all that much wrong. i am trying to insert some protein after the ride home though, just to give my system something to work with and make me some new leg muscles out of while i'm asleep. the faster that hill gets easier, the happier i'm going to be.

it seems to be helping. i'm counting this as my second week, and i can tell i'm growing some of those muscles back.


----------



## lilysocks

yes/ so glad it's friday though. couch-potato time for 2 days.


----------



## Slider

Ran 8-miles and then went to wrestling practice.

Came home, had a root beer float, pizza, chocolate ice cream bar, and some chocolate milk for dinner.


----------



## All in Twilight

*yes yes yes!!! *





























no....


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

A variety of weighted lunges, over-head press 115 5x5, pull-ups and a 15 mn run.


----------



## Callisto88

Only walked/jogged for about twenty-five minutes. Haven't been feeling motivated at all.


----------



## Isaiah Joshua

Meditation, couple of wall pushups and stuffs. Lots of fats to cut tho but knowing I'm on the right path just motivates me like hell.


----------



## birdsintrees

1.5 hours HIIT cycling. Cutting down with half an hour to see if that improves the day after experience and my motivation to stick with my program for the rest of the week.


----------



## lilysocks

rode to work. rode home. got to do it before the long-range weather reports start coming true for a change; i'm not set up this studded tires for this year and i'm not going anywhere black ice is a risk if i don't have studs. probably not . . . . but cold-weather rides can be so great if i'm in the right state of mind. 
@William I am, as it happens i picked up some hemp protein in the drugstore on friday night and tried a few scoops of it over the weekend. let's just say i don't think it's for me. too much like drinking henna powder. think i'll just stick with the hulled seeds for now. i don't need a whole heap of muscles, and it seems like what i'm doing works well enough.


----------



## William I am

lilysocks said:


> rode to work. rode home. got to do it before the long-range weather reports start coming true for a change; i'm not set up this studded tires for this year and i'm not going anywhere black ice is a risk if i don't have studs. probably not . . . . but cold-weather rides can be so great if i'm in the right state of mind.
> @_William I am_, as it happens i picked up some hemp protein in the drugstore on friday night and tried a few scoops of it over the weekend. let's just say i don't think it's for me. too much like drinking henna powder. think i'll just stick with the hulled seeds for now. i don't need a whole heap of muscles, and it seems like what i'm doing works well enough.


Henna powder!:laughing: I guess it's a bit like that in color. It blended well into the almond milk I mixed it with. Just water is nasty, with milk it gets thick if it sits for a while. Sorry you don't like it, I hope it didn't cost too much.
Tell me more about these studded bike tires...


----------



## nádej

Took my little sister and my best friend and my best friend's little niece and went SLEDDING. What a workout, and what a joy. Rosy cheeks and sore legs for everyone.


----------



## birdsintrees

Hour spin cycling last night. Was going to go for a lunch time weights session but someone thought it was absolutely necessary to schedule a work meeting at 1PM. 

Motivation: Yay me. I dropped an entire size in jeans since.. whenever I last tried to wear this size.


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> Motivation: Yay me. I dropped an entire size in jeans since.. whenever I last tried to wear this size.


yay you! i'm still more or less the same size, BUT i have picked up a buttload of muscle which i didn't have. and therefore (says my squirrelly little brain) this has to mean that at least some fat must be gone, or i'd need bigger pants to hold both of them. i keep reminding myself it can only get better from here. i feel like i'm starting to have fun with this, which is a nice position to be in. once you've slogged through the first couple of weeks, you start to pick up momentum again.

i'm making faster progress this time around, in spite of being six years older in a phase of my life where six years makes a big difference. it may be partially having a different bike, although this one is heavier. but i think i'm also just the fact that i'm focusing more and making a bit of a project of it. like a lot of things, i want to do the harder parts first in order to get them out of the way. 

i really like the idea that with working out, nothing's wasted. it might not get you what you were hoping for at the time you do it, but unless you go out and damage yourself, it's always worth something.


----------



## birdsintrees

lilysocks said:


> yay you! i'm still more or less the same size, BUT i have picked up a buttload of muscle which i didn't have. and therefore (says my squirrelly little brain) this has to mean that at least some fat must be gone, or i'd need bigger pants to hold both of them. i keep reminding myself it can only get better from here. i feel like i'm starting to have fun with this, which is a nice position to be in. once you've slogged through the first couple of weeks, you start to pick up momentum again.
> 
> i'm making faster progress this time around, in spite of being six years older in a phase of my life where six years makes a big difference. it may be partially having a different bike, although this one is heavier. but i think i'm also just the fact that i'm focusing more and making a bit of a project of it. like a lot of things, i want to do the harder parts first in order to get them out of the way.
> 
> i really like the idea that with working out, nothing's wasted. it might not get you what you were hoping for at the time you do it, but unless you go out and damage yourself, it's always worth something.


Yeah I was never working out with the goal of weight loss. I'm already close to the bottom of my bmi limit as it is. It's just nice to see that all that sweat and pain paid off.

I think the major motivator is just increased physical ability. It's awesome to know you're pushing limits way beyond where you started off. 

What kind of bike are you riding? I so hope I can get myself a proper race bike one day and take this hobby out of the gym.


----------



## lilysocks

Zoof said:


> What kind of bike are you riding?


i like hybrids - think they're called city bikes a lot now. race bikes would be silly for someone like me, but i really dislike the full-monty 'commuter' bikes that are like old-school london omnibuses. i like a lot of gears, flat bars and a really simple frame - something that looks like a BIKE. 

i do seriously love the jamis coda, but they've turned up all hard to get where i'm living, suddenly. they're entry/mid-range 'real' bikes, and to my mind just about the perfect thing. responsive, robust, nimble . . . . just beautiful. my old coda was a lot like driving my old volvo - same kind of smooth-but-muscular feeling to it. and they don't shriek 'roadie!' or 'girl!' either. my current bike is a louis garneau sc, but i forget exactly how fancy i got with the component level. i feel like a traitor, but it's also a really nice bike for heavy-usage commuting. 

i'm just not the racing-bike niche. i can't handle a heavy bike - fragile connective tissue and joints. and i need a lot of gears where i live, for the same reason. but i like to feel like i'm riding something with _some_ substance to it.


----------



## William I am

@_Zoof_ @_lilysocks_

Not to butt into your conversation, but if you're handy, you can always build or upgrade your own bike. It's pretty simple for the most part, except building wheels - which is a lot more work. I bought a peugeout U-08 and upgraded it to a 24-speed setup and full STI shifters. I need to get new wheels for it though since I'm hefty (230-240 by myself) and the ones I have are straight-wall (no hook/"crochet") and I can't run over ~60psi without having tires pop off - and the resulting blowouts.

I'd say I have maybe $300 into the bike overall, $80 for the frame, $80 for the shifters, $15 for the hub, $15 for the 8-speed freewheel, $30 for tires, a u-lock and cable for $25; bar tape, cables and housing for about $20, and a new-old stock crankset plus axle for about 35 and new cups and bearings for $10 or so, and a .... Ultegra? rear derailleur for $25 and front derailleur for $12. It took me a couple weekend nights and I played around with the idea of bar-end shifters, but I don't like them. 
It's wonderful to ride (when it's above 40F haha) and it's nimble but balanced. It's so satisfying having one-click shifting!

Happy rides


----------



## Violator Rose

No, but this thread is going to make me do it everyday from now on (I hope)


----------



## saturnne

5 km run, as always every two days (unless the gym is closed for a few days during the holiday season).


----------



## William I am

Yep, today and Friday, I went for a run in the woods. Must have gone 2.5-3.5 miles plus walking between the forest and my apartment.
Some really steep stuff in there that I walked up, but I just did not feel as good today as I did Friday. 30 minutes in the 138-174bpm zone, 965 calories estimated.


----------



## birdsintrees

90 minutes spin cycling after work yesterday. Lots of endurance tracks ending in sprints, fun. 

Another reason to dislike the holidays: gym's closed at the most convenient, quiet times. Things go back to normal after tomorrow, yay.


----------



## Ice_Queen

Nope, sure didn't. Need to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## fihe

Today was lower body day. I did a cardio warmup on the treadmill, barbell squats, glute bridges, side lunges, stability ball jackknives (had to look up the name for that exercise), stability ball passes, the Super Squat machine, and the Butt Blaster machine.


----------



## SenhorFrio

walk to work + 1 hour on the exercise bike


----------



## Necrox

No. Exercise is like what I do when I'm mad or in a funk.


----------



## saturnne

I did yesterday and it was harder than other days :'(


----------



## zazara

I'll do it next year.


----------



## eulersline

30 min jog, no weights today.


----------



## EternalNocturne

No.. I exercised yesterday, though. That must count for _something._
Okay.. I might do something, or I might join @zazara in waiting all the way until next year to do something.


----------



## Impavida

1km swim. I didn't expect the pool to be open today, so that was a nice surprise. Added bonus: it was almost empty. Bliss.


----------



## aendern

I have not exercised since I was in like 10th grade

I'm a junior in college

<3

Unless you count walking to class as exercise.. I personally don't.


----------



## fihe

I didn't exercise today  I woke up late and my gym has limited hours on New Year's Day. I have two more workouts to do this week and I will do one of them tomorrow.


----------



## JD Shc McGowan

One hour on the stationary cycle.


----------



## birdsintrees

60minute spin cycling after work. Weights tomorrow.


----------



## nádej

Typing this on my phone whilst ferociously hula hooping to Danny Brown. It's been an hour. So, yes.


----------



## saturnne

Yeah. Hehehehehehehehe


----------



## AustenT09

30 or so mins on the treadmill. I woke up at 4:30, had some hot water and lemon, worked out, then had some oatmeal. Ready to be fit and hot!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## lilysocks

i rode every one of the four workdays this week, and i'm feeling it. cranky and tired, and planning to spend as much of the weekend as i can manage asleep. i think i picked up somebody's post-xmas cold, and i can't really pretend my heart has been in it this week.


----------



## saturnne

Yes!


----------



## William I am

I'm about to go for a jog in the forest in a little bit. Just put on my running shorts.


----------



## birdsintrees

Doing my Monday double today. Combat followed by 60min spin class. Hoping my knees are ready again to cope with the jumps and kicks.


----------



## William I am

Yes. Oh god, my abs hurt.


I ran 4.5 miles with at least 1000 feet elevation change.


----------



## fihe

Yes, today was upper body and cardio day. I had NO SLEEP whatsoever and felt sick with some pretty bad indigestion, so I changed up some of my exercises that I otherwise would feel unsafe doing, such as sprints on the treadmill. Instead, I used the stepper and got a pretty good cardio session with that.


----------



## birdsintrees

Yoga after work


----------



## Impavida

Started a new routine this morning. Up at 05:30 for a 1km swim before work. Feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## Mumla

I love Mandy Ingber's Yogalosophy. :happy: I do it every morning.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Yeah, I did.. you have to try seated calf raise machine, my legs are on fire haha :tongue:


----------



## Jwing24

Yeah.

Touch N Go Deadlifts

RDL's

_

Split squats

Ring dips (damn too hard, not strong enough yet, only did 2-3-1-1)

negative pull ups

weighted situps


----------



## birdsintrees

Pump class after work today


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Just started going back to the gym tonight. I wish I was more consistent. Gets hard between school, work, and and/or kid around.


----------



## iemanja

I biked for 40 km yesterday. Never done anything like that before, so proud ^_^

Of course that means muscle pain, and suddenly climbing up 6 floors to my office today seemed like the 40 km bike ride all over again...


----------



## telepariah

Skied deep powder all day. I started getting tired in the afternoon,which tells me I am not in great shape yet. Not too bad though. Loveland... it may be cold but at least it's windy.

I love it when the snow hits me in the face turn after turn after turn. :crazy:


----------



## birdsintrees

^Skieing so much fun!

Got a 30 minute core workout planned for today after work followed by a 45 minute spin class.


----------



## Robert J Gough

Yes. In fact, I've not long gotten home from the gym. Legs, today (like every Wednesday and Saturday for me).

Afterwards, what would normally be a 16-18 minute walk back to where I live, it took me close to 30 minutes today.

Mefinks I might actually feel it tomorrow.


----------



## Promethea

Bronzework said:


> No and I have been procrastinating far too much lately.
> Been taking in the right amount of calories but not doing the right amount of heavy lifting.


Why not?


----------



## Bronzework

Promethea said:


> Why not?


Just other interests and priorities taking up the hours in each day.


----------



## Wirex

I goto the GYM on a 2 day split for weight lifting. 2 days, one off, 2 days, one off etc. I eat very healthy, and a lot to supply my body with the calories I need.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

20 minutes on the exercise bike - didn't seem like it did much but it said it burnt over 100 calories at least.


----------



## William I am

Yup. 50 minutes between leaving the house and getting back. Running about 3 miles. 1150 calories. I can tell I missed all but one run (not counting today's) in the last week. Oh well, seeing family was nice. 
Also, I think I need to call the manufacturer about my HR monitor. It keeps acting up and giving me whack readings. 135 while running uphill is not accurate. 193 for 10 minutes is not accurate (and I could feel my pulse slowing down). Hmh. Weird. I wonder if there's interference.


----------



## Coburn

I walked from the bookstore to the Thai restaurant. A whopping quarter of a mile.


----------



## William I am

No, but... I'm going to go be security for a party tonight. Hopefully I don't "exercise" too much there.


----------



## telepariah

Backcountry skied today two runs for a total of around 3,000 feet climbed at elevations above 11,000 feet. I got stronger as the day went on and felt pretty good by the time we were finished. Body tired tonight. I should be able to do more than this but I'm not in great condition yet. Need more big days.


----------



## Realpeopleonly

Off to the gym and pool  just like everyday ! Keeps the wheels of the mind running properly !


----------



## William I am

Going jogging in a little while. Made $50 bouncing that party, but there was so much smoke in the air, my sinuses are pretty ticked off. Oh well, hopefully the running helps.

EDIT: Someone last night told me I looked like I'd lost weight, and so did my little brother when I saw him a week ago. Looks like I'm getting results. And my abs feel like steel belts now. I can feel definition under my blubber, and not that far down.


----------



## birdsintrees

Been good this week. Monday hour spin cycling. Tuesday weights. Wednesday core work and spin cycling and today I'm lined up for a lunch time weights session.


----------



## TheOffspring

Yes, trained my back and rear deltoids.


----------



## webnek

Today was back and biceps day. Broke new 1RM records, which was great, but I ate a meal too soon before working out and had to fight not to rent that meal, lol.
*^o^*


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cher Zee

Wow, you guys are hard core.

I just did an hour's worth of zumba, albeit high impact.


----------



## nádej

Yoga class (vinyasa), then I fell down into a big heap on the floor and swore I'd never walk again.

I don't know why it was so hard today, but it was.


----------



## Cher Zee

> Yoga class (vinyasa), then I fell down into a big heap on the floor and swore I'd never walk again.


Vinyasa is hard. I don't enjoy it, I'm a hatha girl. But it's funny to see people come out of the vinyasa class. It's so tough that I've seen where they've actually had to mop the floor afterward because everyone was sweating so much. 

Don't blame you for being tired after that! :wink:


----------



## mornings

YES!
nice thread


----------



## birdsintrees

About to go for an hour of spin cycling followed by an hour of weights.

Happy Monday


----------



## Ace Face

Dubble post.


----------



## Ace Face

I been cleaning like a muddafucka. Scrubbing, lifting, pulling, bending, stooping, pushing, and the list goes on. Don't tell me that shit ain't a workout. And I've been moving all kinds of shit... heavy shit. Carrying shit up and down the stairs... fuck me.. feels good though. My stupid ass has been working it all out for about seven hours now. *is almost dead*


----------



## Cher Zee

Yeah I cleaned out my storage area, and made about 5 or 5 trips to the garbage bin which meant up and down three flights of stairs every time. I'm pretty sure I jimmied in a workout somewhere in there.


----------



## William I am

Nope. Still waiting for this sinus-affecting cold to clear up. At least my mucus is less of a dark green now.


----------



## webnek

Yes. Legs day. My gym is on the third floor of my house. Walking down three flights of stairs after that is more like a controlled fall down three flights of stairs, lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## C3bBb

For all you who frequent lifters who want to accommodate your stretching with some more injury-preventing and recovery-promoting foam-rolling exercises, check out this article from one of the most reputable body training websites I know. It has worked wonders for me:

T NATION | Feel Better for 10 Bucks


----------



## webnek

Retracted!


----------



## webnek

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> For all you who frequent lifters who want to accommodate your stretching with some more injury-preventing and recovery-promoting foam-rolling exercises, check out this article from one of the most reputable body training websites I know. It has worked wonders for me:
> 
> T NATION | Feel Better for 10 Bucks


Do you stretch before or after working out? An orthopedic surgeon friend told me new research recommends stretching after not before training because it reduces risk of injury. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## C3bBb

webnek said:


> Do you stretch before or after working out? An orthopedic surgeon friend told me new research recommends stretching after not before training because it reduces risk of injury.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Always after, for the same reason. Foam-rolling as well. Pre-workout I start out with some mobility drills (hip/shoulder/back openers) to help facilitate my warm-up.


----------



## webnek

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Always after, for the same reason. Foam-rolling as well. Pre-workout I start out with some mobility drills (hip/shoulder/back openers) to help facilitate my warm-up.


I'll be 41 next month and injury mitigation is an important factor in my journey toward self improvement  Sometimes I want to go back to years ago when I would throw 80lb concrete bags and slap me in the face and say You're Going to Separate Your Shoulder and Trust Me You'll Regret It lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Zumba/kickboxing video + exercise bike. Doesn't feel like it does much for me, though.


----------



## Vaan

An hour and a half at the gym with a mate doing arms, legs, back and core followed up by a good strength/cardio based pyramid.


----------



## birdsintrees

Yesterday was a killer. Ended up doing a pump class straight after an hour of interval training and didn't take enough time to let my heart rate settle down before picking up the bar and nearly fell over, struggled through the entire class. Not the best idea  

Going to do a spin cycling class tonight.


----------



## Guttormson

7 mile run for me today.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

100 hundred push-ups when I get home and before I go to bed + 40 sit-ups a day.... When kids picked teams, I would never get picked at all. Now they fear me. If I can find even an ounce of bravery and self-respect then I challenge you to find double that amount in yourself.

View attachment 92479
Yeah that's right, lightish-red shirt = rebel!


----------



## Killbain

yes


----------



## birdsintrees

Spin cycling after work. 

Got roped into going to a crossfit session over the weekend and managed to mess up my shoulder. No weights this week.


----------



## nednerb

Not today... but last night:

*Snatch*
30kg x 3 x 2 
40kg x 3 x 4 
45kg x1
*Dropped 2 @ 45kg*

*Clean*
40kg x 3 
50kg x 3 x 2 
*Dropped 2 @ 50kg*

*Jerk*
40kg x 3 
50kg x 3 x 2 

*Front Squat*
95lb x 8 
115lb x 7 
135lb x 5 
155lb x 5 
175lb x 4 
185lb x 3 

*Overhead Plate Extensions*
20kg x 10 x 3 

*Snatch High Pull*
50kg x 10 x 2

Have been seeing some really good numbers lately, last night was not a good session, a sleep deprived weekend did not do much for me and left me in a fairly salty mood. The weights felt heavy and it wasnt a good night, but the squats really got me some good endorphins flowing and worthwhile as I havent squatted in a few weeks.


----------



## Osytek

No


----------



## la_revolucion

I normally workout in the late afternoon/evenings, but I have dinner plans for today. So I got the gym just before 6 am!

45 minutes spent using free weights. Today was an all over arm/shoulder workout. I am resting my legs for tomorrow morning's squats and lunges. But it appears that I need to get more organized on recording what I actually do. Some of you have great lists documenting all your reps and etc!

Also, after weights I did about 20-22 minutes on the stair climber. I normally don't like using cardio machines and opt for taking a group class like BodyCombat but... There wasn't anything interesting going on at 6 am. :tongue:


----------



## birdsintrees

Doing some mountain bike riding around the waterfalls later this morning.


----------



## Hypaspist

Heck yea! Timed 1.5 mile cardio endurance run followed by bowling tonight, rolled a 119 second game, not bad for a first timer. Am probably now in the best shape I've been in for years. Also discovered I'm a lifter, not a runner.


----------



## 3053

took a my first spinning class. can't feel my arse and i may need to rent a wheelchair for the week


----------



## Hails

No. And I'm currently eating potato chips. 

. . . 

But I do normally exercise every day! I swear!


----------



## John Coltrane

platorepublic said:


> Just somewhere you can post what you did to make your body healthier. Maybe something to motivate you. *Did you exercise today?*


 Indeed, been searching for the optimal daily routine for myself. Seems to be 20 hindu squats, 10 pushups, 20 situps and 20 leg crunches. I'd be really interested to hear what other people do daily/weekly.


----------



## birdsintrees

First day back at the gym after a 3-week break. This is going to be painful.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I've been very consistent with my workouts and have decided to start taking pictures to track my progress.

Yes, I am wearing goofy pants, but I love them. LOL


----------



## webnek

I an taking a five day break from weight training. Not because I'm feeling lazy, but because on Friday I helped a friend move, lol. He's in his forties but had bypass surgery several years ago, and both he and the other volunteer are heavy and aren't in good shape. So I did about 80% of the work because I was 100% sure one of them was going to collapse if I didn't 

Also, another good friend's father passed away suddenly last week. He flew to California to help his mother with arrangements, and while he's gone I'm building his backyard privacy fence. He's been trying to get it done for about six months, but only got as far as posts due to lack of time and money for the proper tools. Since I'm the one friend in our circle that's got carpentry experience his wife reached out to me and I immediately signed on. It will be a nice surprise for him when he comes back home on Wednesday. It's been a fun albeit physically demanding project but I'll have plenty of time to finish up tomorrow before he gets back home. I used to own a farm and divided my time between building projects and my I.T. company. Living in the burbs now, it was nice to get a chance to work with my hands again 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laguna

If walking a mile to the bus and then someone stealing my cab and walking another mile. Plus a mile back to the bus is exercise. Then yeah.


----------



## angularvelocity

2 hours of racketball.


----------



## koalaroo

1 hour of cycling. Trying to get in 1 hour before work tomorrow, and 1 hour in the evening before bed.


----------



## birdsintrees

Did a weights class at lunch yesterday and went back for a spin cycling class in the evening. Sore legs! 

Managed to get bf to sign up for the gym and dragged him along to the weights class. He acutally enjoyed it, which is major progress from "Ewww gym.. that's for losers!"


----------



## nednerb

Dislocated my shoulder last Thursday so unfortunately have only had the ability to yell at people exercising... not actually do any myself.


----------



## koalaroo

Did 2 hours of cycling yesterday. It felt great!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

No, but here is my promise to you PerC:

2 sets of 15 reps on both the hip adductor and abductor machines

2 sets of 10 reps on the tricep curl...lift...push...bop it twist it pull it flick it spin it whatever machine thing

10 mins on elliptical just because. By 9PM.


----------



## Chamberlain

Not since Sunday *sigh*

The worst thing is that the gym is right across the street. Actually, I can see it from my bedroom window. 
I have an awful lot of work to d- WAIT I'M MAKING EXCUSES RIGHT NOW

Oh well.


----------



## Obscure

Haven't exercised since weeks...woah I should restart it O.O


----------



## Laguna

Haven't run in 2 months. My neighbor who intimidates me with his fitness asked me to run with him. 3 1/2 miles and I had more energy than him. (It might just be a one-off thing, but I'll take it. Made me feel stellar.)


----------



## Sidoba

Today was chest day and I crushed it! Feels good to be back to form after my shoulder injury.


----------



## xanthi

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> l can't tell anymore but l have had 'bordeline' hypoglycaemia related issues for most of my life.
> 
> 
> What l am trying to work on with getting in shape is balancing that out, partially.
> l think the complete blob of skinnyfat l have morphed into the last few years has contributed to major lack of regulation of all sorts of things. Just off.
> 
> But have been feeling better.


This is exactly what I'm dealing with right now. 

Skinnyfat, hormone/blood sugar issues, need to exercise, try to exercise, low blood sugar defeats me. 

Hoping it gets better soon


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

xanthi said:


> This is exactly what I'm dealing with right now.
> 
> Skinnyfat, hormone/blood sugar issues, need to exercise, try to exercise, low blood sugar defeats me.
> 
> Hoping it gets better soon



May l ask how old you are?

l'm 29 and My mom doesn't even seem to have thee issues at 52 but we have the same kind of body composition in that we don't really gain much weight but just become increasingly jiggly.

l lost weight in unhealthy ways and didn't eat right as a teenager, eventually losing muscle mass.

Putting the muscle mass back on, or even muscle mass you never really had can reverse things while you're young.

l ate like a crazy  person after that workout last night, which would really suck if l were trying to lose weight but l guess that's how it'll be until my body doesn't react that way.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Stepped it up, the same but 40lb ab crunch.
> 
> Once l get some core strength l'll start working on my back a little. Somehow.


You know how you do a push up? Feet extended, butt down, lift with your arms?
Take that form, and hang on a set of monkey bars, pulling yourself up while maintaining that position.
Your back will hate you for that day, but you will strengthen it really fast.

Twitch

PS: While this wasn't recommended by my physical therapist, it was approved by him.


----------



## xanthi

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> May l ask how old you are?
> 
> l'm 29 and My mom doesn't even seem to have thee issues at 52 but we have the same kind of body composition in that we don't really gain much weight but just become increasingly jiggly.
> 
> l lost weight in unhealthy ways and didn't eat right as a teenager, eventually losing muscle mass.
> 
> Putting the muscle mass back on, or even muscle mass you never really had can reverse things while you're young.
> 
> l ate like a crazy person after that workout last night, which would really suck if l were trying to lose weight but l guess that's how it'll be until my body doesn't react that way.


I'm 25. Our stories are similar. I lost a lot of muscle due to an eating disorder when I was a teenager.
I've been skinnyfat since then with blood sugar issues. Exercise will make me feel nauseated and I'll be famished. Even cleaning does this to me. I've been sedentary my whole life 

Last year for absolutely no reason, I went from 108 lbs to 97 lbs (I'm 5'4") in a month and it messed up my menstrual cycle. I've gained the weight back since, but am determined to start getting my hormone and blood sugar stuff a bit more under control. 

Oh, and it doesn't run in either sides of my family. No clue why, but I'm betting it's to do with being inactive.


----------



## birdsintrees

So. Much. Pain.

Did a full body weights routine yesterday for the first time in 2 weeks. Think the time off really sorted out the shoulder issue. Have been doing a lot of shoulder mobility exercises in those two weeks.

Planning on doing the 20KM lap on my bicycle today provided that my quads stop hurting like they do at this very moment.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE

I did not rage during my heavy squats, but I did do them at 530am..applause applause haha


----------



## BlackMamba88

*I exercised to distract myself*

I recently confessed my love to my ISTJ not so close friend... and now he has fallen from the face of the earth... its been 3 days since my epic confession and he has not comtacted me back... I know im being overly dramatic bc im panicking. I know it will take a while for this ISTJ to process. .. but I cant take it anymore! !! so ive turned to exercising to distract me from thinking about him all the time. it really helps... it actually makes me push harder through my workout!;^)


----------



## Fern

Yes. I did.

.....

That is all.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I lifted yesterday (lower body w/weights - squats, etc) and did this last night:


----------



## telepariah

Seven mile trail run today. My ribs still feel mashed at seven weeks since the injury. It's frustrating. I can not carry a pack and skiing is till kind of shaky for my satisfaction. My ribs still slip out on occasion and then my core is unstable and I'm in a lot of pain. Today hurt but overall feels really good get out and move in the mountains.


----------



## birdsintrees

New job is seriously cutting into my work-out schedule. 

Weights class after work. Spin cycling tomorrow. hopefully enough time for 20KM bike ride Sunday.


----------



## aendern

I wish I could be like you guys and exercise.

I agree with those who are using the term skinny-fat. I think that describes me as well. I've never been overweight a day in my life.. in fact, I'm much closer to the underweight side,..

but, I'm kinda squishy looking in the tummy. You can see my ribs, but you don't see any abs (because I don't have any LOL). 

I wish I would just work out, but I absolutely *HATE* the way it feels to work out. It leaves me completely devoid of energy, and it is just a painful experience during and after.

(by workout I mean anaerobic exercise)

Dieting is easy as sh*t in comparison (not that there is anything hard about dieting.. not even a good comparison).


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Yes, l did my usual and l have the worst kind of cramp from 










(Generic female using hip adductor machine)

Really interesting trying to figure out a stretch for this, l've been doing so in the privacy of my own home because the way l'm moving to target the groin looks somewhat vulgar.


----------



## Permeate

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Yes, l did my usual and l have the worst kind of cramp from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Generic female using hip adductor machine)
> 
> Really interesting trying to figure out a stretch for this, l've been doing so in the privacy of my own home because the way l'm moving to target the groin looks somewhat vulgar.


Hip flexor stretch? Butterfly?

What's the purpose of that machine anyway, lol?


----------



## Permeate

I lifted and stretched/foam rolled for an hour then did a half hour of intervals on a bike.

And yesterday I benched and squatted for 2 hours. :tongue:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Permeate said:


> Hip flexor stretch? Butterfly?
> 
> What's the purpose of that machine anyway, lol?


Yeah, teh butterfly is a good idea.l think l just had to get a few really awkward kinks out of the way.

lt targets glutes, l've always been a huge fan of the heart shape it gives...there, but l find nobody is ever really as enthusiastic about this machine as l am lol.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Yeah, teh butterfly is a good idea.l think l just had to get a few really awkward kinks out of the way.
> 
> lt targets glutes, l've always been a huge fan of the heart shape it gives...there, but l find nobody is ever really as enthusiastic about this machine as l am lol.


Ah, the gap :3
*hug*
A traditional one legged toe reach does well if you tuck the other leg in nice and tight and lean into it.

I walked all day at work and moved a few hundred pounds of antifreeze and batteries. I also exercised patience. Until it cramped and atrophied.

Twitch

PS: I vote Ms O. W. Bro puts up pix of herself :kitteh: Anyone second that motion?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Ah, the gap :3
> *hug*
> A traditional one legged toe reach does well if you tuck the other leg in nice and tight and lean into it.
> 
> I walked all day at work and moved a few hundred pounds of antifreeze and batteries. I also exercised patience. Until it cramped and atrophied.
> 
> Twitch
> 
> PS: I vote Ms O. W. Bro puts up pix of herself :kitteh: Anyone second that motion?


Fascinating.

ls there a (good) reason l'm the only person being perved on in this thread?

To get an idea of my fitness progress, see any girl, ever.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> ls there a (good) reason l'm the only person being perved on in this thread?
> 
> To get an idea of my fitness progress, see any girl, ever.


I just wanted to see if you actually looked like a shibe doge 
And it's only because I wub you. Not trying to perve on anyone. Sorry 

Twitch


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

yeaahh


----------



## birdsintrees

I went to the gym for a weights class and I think my biggest achievement was making it through the hour without dropping to the floor. 

Definitely underestimated that cold.

(but I'm still happy that I went )


----------



## telepariah

Eight mile trail run and a five mile walk after dinner. I also skied last Monday and Friday. I'm starting to round back into shape and am going to climb and ski a 14er tomorrow.


----------



## geekofalltrades

I did squats today without blowing out my mid-back! And so, we make progress.

I seriously don't know when my mid-upper back decided to start being this messed up, though. Usually it's my lower back.


----------



## telepariah

Tagged the Emperor Face on Torreys Peak. 14,275 feet. 4,500 vertical feet climbed and skied. I'm back.

I walked about 8 miles today to shake out the tired stiff glutes.


----------



## JoetheBull

Cycling (stationary)


 00:15:00 | 6.5 mi 336

 Stretching

 00:15:00 50

 Mountain Climbers

 15 reps 5
 15 reps 5

 Divebomber Push-Up

 7 reps (PR) 12

 Push-Up

 10 reps 15
 10 reps 15

 Body Weight Squat

 20 reps 13
 25 reps (PR) 16

 Crunch

 30 reps (PR) 15
 20 reps 10

 Standing Calf Raise

 30 reps 11
 30 reps (PR) 11

 Plank


 00:00:30 (PR) 10


I copy and pasted from my fitocracy page. Hence the extra numbers. And divebomber push-ups were actually tiger push-ups


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Zoof said:


> Had planned to go to the gym and do a 45 minute spin cycling class.


Won't you get dizzy and dry out like laundry?


----------



## nednerb

.... Unfortunately... and also for the past 4. Things are sore. Here was today:

*Pushups*
10 x 4 
5 x 6 

*Dips*
7 x 7

Pushups and Dips were done every minute on the minute for 10. Dips were missed on three sets 

*Clean*
40kg x 5 
50kg x 3 
55kg x 3 
60kg x 3 
65kg x 3 
70kg x 3 

*Hammer Curls*
22.5lb x 10 x 3 

*Lateral Raises*
1 x 10 x 3 

*Bar Bends*
20kg x 10 x 2 

*Glute Ham Raises*
x10
x6


----------



## William I am

Fiiiiiinally got back out to run for ~30 minutes 2 days ago. I'm still sore today. I lost a bunch of conditioning, but not all of it. Woot!
Hopefully I'll get another one tomorrow.


----------



## suzypike

Walked my dogs for an hour this morning- they're Great Danes, so fast pace!
Worked shoulders, Biceps, legs (quads) and abs at gym and then took a Kickboxing class. 
Tired I am.


----------



## koalaroo

Well, I woke up super early this morning and couldn't go back to sleep, so I walked four miles before breakfast.


----------



## Impavida

6km trail run today. Why did nobody ever tell me how much easier trail running is? Even with all the elevation gain and dodging roots/rocks/creeks/etc, it's waaaaay easier than street running. Not to mention more fun. I've been missing out...


----------



## Obscure

Yesss! I'm also re-building my arm muscles, it looks cooler ^^


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Impavidus said:


> 6km trail run today. Why did nobody ever tell me how much easier trail running is? Even with all the elevation gain and dodging roots/rocks/creeks/etc, it's waaaaay easier than street running. Not to mention more fun. I've been missing out...


Sorry, should have mentioned it 
That's the only kind of running I do any more.
Welcome to the trail bombers.

Twitch


----------



## telepariah

Skied two runs today for about 3000 vertical feet in Rocky Mountain National Park with over 20 inches of new fluff. It was an amazing day. My lungs were not good, wheezy asthmatic breathing made it hard to cruise along without stopping, which is my usual MO.


----------



## William I am

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> Sorry, should have mentioned it
> That's the only kind of running I do any more.
> Welcome to the trail bombers.
> 
> Twitch





Impavidus said:


> 6km trail run today. Why did nobody ever tell me how much easier trail running is? Even with all the elevation gain and dodging roots/rocks/creeks/etc, it's waaaaay easier than street running. Not to mention more fun. I've been missing out...



Yurp. I love trail running, and I generally hate running because flat ground bores me immensely. Any suggestions on special shoes for it? I just use these nike air pegasus running shoes I bought for street/treadmill running, but I'm looking at some others.


----------



## koalaroo

Walked 4 miles before work again.


----------



## Impavida

William I am said:


> Yurp. I love trail running, and I generally hate running because flat ground bores me immensely. Any suggestions on special shoes for it? I just use these nike air pegasus running shoes I bought for street/treadmill running, but I'm looking at some others.


I just used my normal running shoes (New Balance Minimus) and they seemed to do the job. I'm not planning on buying any special shoes right away - I want to see how these ones handle different types of terrain first. I suspect I'll end up needing something with bit more tread and cushioning at some point though.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

William I am said:


> Yurp. I love trail running, and I generally hate running because flat ground bores me immensely. Any suggestions on special shoes for it? I just use these nike air pegasus running shoes I bought for street/treadmill running, but I'm looking at some others.


A good trail runner will help a lot, depending on your terrain.
Puma Made a great trail runner series, called the Fox series, they have discontinued it, but if you can find a new old stock pair, I highly recommend it.

Adidas makes the terrex series and those are some seriously aggressive shoes. I can't wear them because of how wide my feet are, but their tread pattern is impressive.

Merrell's are great all in all for hiking and trail running, just make sure you get a light enough shoe with enough support.

TrekSta makes an insane hiker, but I'm not sure how well it would work for a running shoe.

Twitch


----------



## kudi

Ran 4 miles or so. 

@Impavidus
I'm a lazy, so I just run instead of driving to a trail...so pavement runner by default. Its great though, that you've discovered something that makes it easier to stay motivated.


----------



## William I am

Hmmmm. I should have mentioned I'm a clydesdale - I weigh 225. Cushiony or supportive shoes are a must for me.


----------



## HealerMD

The article above "Don't want to exercize..."


----------



## LibertyPrime

Its Wednesday so pullups and squats for me (I do that every Wednesday).

2 work sets each, in the end it basically means I do them proper form till I drop, if I don't it means I need to make it harder.


----------



## SweetPickles

Did my first barbell strength class and learned I have 0 upper body strength. I hope I'm sore tomorrow (I'm weird like that, makes me think I really worked hard).


----------



## birdsintrees

Pump class for the first time in 6 weeks. Ouch. Getting up the stairs at home was just horrible.


----------



## caramel_choctop

Swam two (yes, 2) laps, and I've been walking the dog every day. I can't do a lot of running or walking due to health issues, but can and will definitely swim! It's no 5k run, but I'm still proud of myself.  I should definitely do 3 laps/day and try to get up to 4, though.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Oh. em. geh.

Used 5 machines today and increased weight on abs on 2 of them. Tired but always feel so much better after ab work.


----------



## SweetPickles

Tried "Dance Jam" class at the gym, my friend loves that class so I told her I would try it. Last time I ever do that nonsense, I looked like a fool (in fairness I think most people do the first time).


----------



## birdsintrees

Did a combat workout class before my regular Monday hour spin class. That used to really mess me up for a day but I actually feel great.


----------



## SweetPickles

Did a strength class


----------



## saturnne

Yes! Ran and speedwalked 5.35 km.


----------



## sacrosanctsun

The weather where I'm at is fantastimagical, so I'm going to go for a bikeride!


----------



## lemonfries

Since it's summer I've kinda been more lazy and not exercising as much.. But recently I found this really pretty park where I have been running all around it and then running through all the neighborhood streets. It really feels great and is actually quite relaxing. I've been going at night because that's when it's the coolest time of the day. 

I did this today so my day = complete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyandigaru

i think i now want to concentrate on my upper body. My tummy, arms and back. I am perfectly fine with my thick thighs. however, cardio always seem to help my legs without much effort. So, for now, I am going to pick up those weights and lift...bish...!


----------



## telepariah

Hurt my back somehow and really can't point to any single thing that happened. I got a great cranio-sacral treatment that settled the nerves down a lot. But I do think I will be down to only walking for a few more days if not longer. My knees and ankles have been real sore too. And there is still good skiing out there. Looks like I might not get skied in July this year but will definitely start a new streak in August. Dammit.


----------



## DJL

Yup! Pull-ups and mountain biking!


----------



## birdsintrees

Les mills pump and combat in about 45 minutes from now. If i can still walk after that then spin cycling in the morning.


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5.75 km watching old Hillsong concert songs :')


----------



## ailures

I did indeed.
Since it's like 30 degrees Celsius the exercise was possible only inside my home.


----------



## bellybutton

hahahahaha, no.


----------



## birdsintrees

20km bike ride with a friend. Few minor hills both ways.


----------



## saturnne

Ran 4.59 km


----------



## Kyandigaru

no one can derail you from working out like the weatherman. They said 90 with humidity and that's TOO fucken hot to walk in. However, once i washed, i noticed there was a decent breeze and it WASNT that hot. I was going to skip my walk, but im glad i didnt.


----------



## Inveniet

Did my morning tibetan rites and chi-kung+streching. =D


----------



## saturnne

Ended up running 5.89 km bahaha.


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5.10 km


----------



## Kyandigaru

This is my pajama's shirt. The before photo was last year before my november 13 journey. its pretty baggy now compared to the before photo. my progress isn't fast but its still coming off every week. There is a difference. once the water weight is gone, the REAL shit (fat) takes LONGER to lose. its all about motivation and dedication. i dont fucks with the scale much, but I DO want to know...badly the number. i was lastly around 337lbs. and since then i stopped drinking coffee (it was holding me back) and added more workouts to my routine. i'd like to be 270 by the end of the year.


----------



## Stasis

Too sick and weak to do my usual workout but I did go for a walk earlier.


----------



## nádej

@Kyandigaru - you are awesome and you look (and hopefully feel?) great!

No, I did not exercise today, and I don't plan to. I'm currently eating Portillo's in my bed. I'm skipping yoga tonight due to my equilibrium being way off (I fell out of nearly every pose at yoga last night, even the easiest things) and cramps so bad I hate everything. :/ Eh. Tomorrow, tomorrow.


----------



## Kyandigaru

nádej said:


> @_Kyandigaru_ - you are awesome and you look (and hopefully feel?) great!



I feel more energetic. I dont have headaches unless i have eating too much salt and i cant tell you when the last time i ate too much. I do enjoy the extra attention from men my age. I usually get that from older men. LOL i also enjoy fitting into old clothes.


----------



## Christian Exodia

Cross Country Practice. 3.21 km CT day @ 14:43 (I felt like crap today... Ugh) w/ 1.6 km. Cooldown, as well as another 1.6 km warmup Warmup, Hip flexor exercises (Hurdle stuff), Sprint exercises (Babeh Hurdles), and what Coach calls 50 meters of Pain... I ONLY HAVE ONE MORE 6:30 AM PRACTICE YES IT IS OVER...

6.42 km day...


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5.10 km in the morning (couldn't run at the usual time the night before) and 5.05 km in the evening.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Yes, l felt like l was at the gym for 2 hours. Cardio is really hard for me to do for more than 15 minutes, not because of the effort but the weird time distortion.

l was probably there for 30 mins, 20 minutes on arc trainer and 10 minutes of light strength training.


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5.3 km.


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5.56 km... I feel like I'm updating this thread a lot haha.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Everything l usually do, but l tried the back extension machine. Didn't know it was so controversial

Are Lower Back Extension Machines Good or Bad? | Healthy Living - azcentral.com


----------



## Falling Leaves

No, but I spent the past 15 minutes drinking lukewarm lager and looking at pictures of cats on the internet.


----------



## birdsintrees

cardio hour later at the gym this morning: 20 minutes elliptical, 20 minutes rowing, 20 minutes uphill walking


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5 km yay


----------



## Kyandigaru

No. i am on my period and I'm sluggish. I didn't workout and i cheated too. umm...i got reminded why i am on this journey. men seem to enjoy watching me, but never approach me. hmmm....people seem to love pretty people, but hate the way they act. I will never understand men....lol


----------



## saturnne

Yes, I ran 5.24 km. Checking in yet again.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

I swam yesterday 
And today I worked. Aerobic exercise was minimal.

Twitch


----------



## birdsintrees

20 minutes elliptical. 5 minutes rowing. 45 minutes spin cycling class.


----------



## saturnne

Maybe I run too much? I thoroughly, genuinely enjoy it, though - I've been doing it on and off for nine years! I ran 5.5 km today


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5.13 km. Why do I exercise? To work out the day's emotional problems...


----------



## baby blue me

saturnne said:


> Ran 5.10 km in the morning (couldn't run at the usual time the night before) and 5.05 km in the evening.


Way to go girl! Great progress.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

My preliminary review of the back extension machine, used twice with a 3 day rest period.

Wow, it makes your back more stiff than you'd think based on what you're doing, which feels like nothing. Maybe l'll do 15 pounds, or even 10.


----------



## chanteuse

I have been training for a 190-mile trek (14 days). I hike after work at night (cooler temp) 5 days a week between 5 to 7 miles each time, sometimes on Sundays 10 to 14 miles. Elevation gain/loss on 7-mile days is typicall 1000x2 gain and 800x2 loss. 5-mile days are 1200 gain/loss. 10 to 14-mile day hike 3000 to 4500 gain/loss.

Since April I've lost 10lb (120lb now). By the time I go to my trek I will reach 115lb weight goal (5'4"). 

BTW I am training for it on my own, no partner. It's a strong test of my will power. Many times I sat in the car debating because I felt tired. However, mind is a powerful thing. I tricked self into thinking I'd take it easy and turn back if I really didn't feel up to it. Every time I ended up finish my scheduled hike, not short cutting it. 

The only down side is that it is hard to do other things that I had been doing before the training started; like ballet workout and upper body weight train. Once my trek is done I will cut hiking way back and go back to do mixed workout.


----------



## saturnne

I ran 5.02 km. It was a tougher work out than other days but totes worth it.


----------



## saturnne

Ran 5.16 km  I enjoy sweating.


----------



## birdsintrees

6km bike ride. BF came along and opted the short route rather than my preferred 20km route. Was a good way to start the day.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Yes, before really being caffeinated or eating. Tired, but l'm trying to time it with my new 7-4 job now so the post-strength training fatigue won't hit me at an inopportune time.

Complex shit.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Yes. Yoga. Do it five or six times a week, about half an hour each day. For now it's enough but I'd like to get a running machine like the one at my dad's. Would be great to add to my routine. Something more strenuous and stamina building. If I had the money I'd probably go swimming more too. And maybe a few other sports like martial arts, ect.


----------



## telepariah

I've been struggling with a back injury and have not run or skied in over a month. I had a great cranio-sacral treatment on Friday and am feeling better every day. Trying to hold off on going for a run quite yet, but maybe later this week if I continue to improve.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

No. UGH. l'm mad at myself but am too exhausted. 

TBH, though, earlier today l got a glimpse of my entire upper and mid body in the rare wide-mirror shot and l was impressed. More noticeable results than what l realized, though l know tomorrow l could think l look hideously pear shaped and fat in the wrong jeans. 


*is 14*


----------



## saturnne

I ran 5 km. YAY ME


----------



## nednerb

Did some skwaats today.

Also did some skwaats yesterday.

Picked up some other heavy things the day before, then I put them back down.


----------



## MargStone

I do yoga everyday! It keeps my mind and body healthy


----------



## saturnne

I ran five and a half k


----------



## Kyandigaru

Yesterday, i ate an extra meal of sardines and crackers. Which i had already eaten my meals and was still full from them. I didnt exercise either. I started to cheat with ice cream, and a sandwich, which i had made. I ate the ice cream, and took two bites of the sandwich, i threw up. I didnt force myself to throw up, i believe it was the guilt and anger of failing yet again. I have to finish this journey! Its effects will have a major impact on my life. I NEED this to succeed. People dont understand the life overweight people really have. 








i covered my face on the left because my hair was ATROCIOUS!!!


----------



## derlierina

I walked 20 km today. As a young petite female, I can say I love myself for not being hysterical after being lost in a forest with no mobile :frustrating: but I did cry a little, well...


----------



## telepariah

11 mile (17 km) trail run with 800 meter elevation gain today in intermittent showers and thunderstorms. Love these endorphins... I feel amazing right now!


----------



## Laguna

no- but gonna jump on my bike riiiiiiiiiiiiiight now!


----------



## saturnne

I ran 5.36 km


----------



## saturnne

I ran 4.85 km on the treadmill in the morning  forgot to cool down, but whateves.


----------



## Biracial

In the midst of it. Already did 1hr treadmill. Weights and bike are next


----------



## telepariah

Another 11 miler. That seems to be a happy distance for me these days. Long enough to get really high on endorphins but not so long that I hurt myself.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Leg curl, leg press, ab crunch, oblique twist, hip adductor and abductor, tricep press, 15 minutes on arc trainer o_o


----------



## saturnne

Yes I ran 3.11 miles!


----------



## 007phantom

:laughing: Squat Fail

Today I worked out but you know how there are those videos about ridiculous people failing at using the gym. I totally messed up on my squat and ended up falling on my butt it was youtube highlight worthy. The worst part was that there are only 2 squat racks in the gymso its hard to get time on them so I didn't get a chance to take another shot at it. Second worst is the embarrassing feeling of knowing people are seeing you completely mess up.

 I'm still happy about it though this was my first try at a free weight squat. I really wish I could afford a 24/7 gym membership and just have a night to practice free weight movements on my own. I'm actually really glad that this happened because I thought it was just irrational of me to be apprehensive and prudent about getting into the free weight movements. I think I'll look into signing up to a 24/7 gym for a month and then practicing the free weight movements at night until I'm comfortable. Its feels so awkward sometimes at the gym when other people are around I like being in places where I can just get my failures and mistakes in, in private. 

So on in a tone more relevant to this thread if you messed up in your work out today don't feel alone cuz I'm right there with you. 

:crying: My pride.... it hurts.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Indeed.

And l did some considerable ab work. 

l feel a *huge* stress relief after targeting the abs, more so than any other workout. l'll never have visible abs and l don't really want them, l'm not built for it but something about the bloating and softness l carry there naturally tends to stress me out in ways l don't understand.

Maybe lack of core balance.


----------



## telepariah

Ran 8 miles in new shoes. My feet keep getting bigger. Going up another half size was a good idea. My toes aren't getting smashed on every downhill.


----------



## saturnne

Ran 3.13 miles


----------



## telepariah

I ran about 12 miles, or 20km. It was a good run, a little hot though.


----------



## sittapygmaea

I did a 5 mile trail run. I was gratified because yesterday I tried to go at noon (I usually go in cool evenings) and was overheated and nauseous after 2 miles and had to stop for ~10 minutes.


----------



## ForestPaix

I walked two dogs in the fields :3 and splashed in the river. Great exercise xD


----------



## Biracial

I'll be going to the gym later....done


----------



## sittapygmaea

5 miles again. But my legs felt like crap :frustrating:


----------



## Rusting

Yes, as I press myself back into routine of increased intensity. Recently I mostly have been jogging with some intervals of sprinting, but additionally focusing heavier on other body-weight strength-training exercises is all together liberating. A few sets of handstand push ups with the use of a wall for balance (to focus more on strength; balance and control for another day, a bit intimidating) and several sets of pistol/single-leg squats. Feels good from that dormant period of time. And some plyometrics.


----------



## Obscure

...still in bed ^^'


----------



## Biracial

At the gym now


----------



## The Proof

no

I am slowly dying


----------



## telepariah

smitty1977 said:


> Makes me wanna celebrate. When I celebrate I exercise by doing 12 ounce curls. Lol


My friend came over at 9:30 last night to mount bindings on his kid's skis in my workshop. Naturally, he brought this craft IPA and some weed. We'll make up for it by backcountry skiing tomorrow. Snow keeps coming yay! Good times.


----------



## telepariah

Backcountry skied two out of the last three days. That rib really hurts but it doesn't inhibit me from skiing. Definitely don't want to fall though. The snow has been superb. We've had a lot of snow this November and the powder has been deep. I haven't hit a rock in a while, and that is rare for this early in the season. Now it's warm and fair so I won't be skiing for a while. And the rib hurts too much to run so hiking might be all I can get for a while. 

The mountains are white and life is good.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Short walk today, should lift weights to get to my daily calorie deficit goal.


----------



## Biracial

Day off. Oh and it was several slices of pie day. roud: but the xmas 5k is coming up so I'll be hitting the gym this week.


----------



## sittapygmaea

Today I ran 7.5 miles in the rain and mud. It was a grueling run, I think because I finally got to the physical therapist about my shin splints yesterday and did a shitload of exercises. my legs were really sore this morning when I woke up and super heavy and sore during the run. No fun, but afterwards I felt very gratified that I pushed through and completed the whole run.


----------



## Biracial

Later I'll go to the gym. No more early morning late evening runs since I cant see the ice. City isnt salting the paths yet


----------



## saturnne

Ran 10 km early in the morning, yay!


----------



## sittapygmaea

A 7 miler, but kind of a crappy one. I seem to be toggling between having a few good runs and then a few not as good runs. Spraining my ankle didn't help any either.


----------



## telepariah

I went to cranio-sacral today and feel wiped out. But it was helpful for all the associated tweaking around my latest smashed rib (gotta stop doing that). Been four weeks now and I'm still not able to run. I can ski if it's powder but not going until it snows again.


----------



## Aqualung

Joined a new gym today but didn't have time to work out. Busy Saturday as usual. Will go tomorrow, used my treadmill today.


----------



## hellebore

I went on a long jog in the cold, dead wasteland of my homeland.


----------



## sittapygmaea

went to physical therapy today. they told me I should not run or hike for the next week. they said I could exercise as long as I didn't use these muscle groups, so, maybe a bike or swimming. But I don't belong to a pool or own a bike, so... :crying:


----------



## telepariah

Posting for the near future, I will go for a run tomorrow. I wanted to go skiing but none of the usual suspects could get a day off work and I have not skied solo in the backcountry in twenty years. So running it is. Gotta decide on a smooth singletrack, which is kind of rare in this part of the Rocky Mountains. :shocked:


----------



## telepariah

Ran 14 miles with 3500 vertical feet of climbing today in a little over three hours.


----------



## Vaan

3 stage circuit thismorning, kettlebell swings/upright rows, situps/pushups and tyre flips/250m sprints.


----------



## Biracial

Yes, easy jog this morn but no gym tonight. Pooped.


----------



## telepariah

Got skied today. About 3000 vertical feet (1000 meters) over two runs up to an altitude of 12400 feet (3700 meters) in perfect knee deep powder conditions. Had a shot of tequila at the trailhead right after and I just got home feeling great!


----------



## rhoynarqueen

Arm day and 40 minutes of uphill jogging/speed-walking on the treadmill, for about 1.5 miles. 
Hopefully my arms won't be too sore, since finals week and traveling home kind of disrupted my lifting routine. D8


----------



## Apolo

Hit Chest and Triceps today to failure. Felt incredible.

Flat Barbell Bench
Incline Dumbell press
Weighted Dips
Decline cable flies
Incline cable flies
Close Grip Tri downs
Wide Grip Tri downs
Overhead Dumbell tri presses
Close Grip Bench Dips


----------



## ImminentThunder

Yes!

I walked just over three miles this morning at the beach. Put in a pretty good week of lifting and walking - I hit 5 days this week, I think. I _would_ be running, but my knee's been messed up for quite some time now.

Got an MRI on Thursday and I'll get the results on the 31st. I'll find out then whether or not I've torn my meniscus, and whether or not I'll need to get surgery. Regardless, it'll take a couple of months to recover.


----------



## telepariah

After receiving 40 inches (1 meter) of snow in 48 hours, the backcountry will be off the menu for a few days at least. More snow is in the forecast for Christmas day and Friday, then again Sunday. So we skied the local ski area. All that new snow has been hammered by wind into a stiff slab. It still skied great and in the trees it was creamy goodness. Too cold to take pictures and we stopped for two breaks and didn't go back out after the second one. The high temperature was -4 degrees F (-30 C) and there was always something of a breeze. That kind of cold takes a lot out of you and I am knackered


----------



## IIIIII

Sure did, 2 Hr session at the gym! Go IIIIII you can do it!


----------



## telepariah

We're having another big snowstorm YAY!!! so I will be shoveling all night if it keeps up at this rate. At least one more time before I go to bed and again as soon as I get up. That's a wicked workout but easier than trying to move it all at once.


----------



## INFJRoanna

Nope - my daughter didn't feel like going for a nap at the time I usually work out so I didn't get enough time. Maybe I will later on in the day but I loose motivation quite easily.


----------



## daniluni

I dance...like an idiot.
does that count?


----------



## Vaan

I did chest,back, triceps and biceps. 2 excercises with 4 sets for each. Then I did a beep test, i've improved since last time, I got 15.3.


----------



## pivot_turn

Felt awesome to move after all the Holiday food and rest! I went to a pilates class and did high intesity intervals.


----------



## telepariah

Backcountry skied today. It was awesome deep powder!


----------



## AshtangiBear

Just back from the gym. Some chest, did deadlifts. First time back since Christmas, plus I hadn't eaten in 10 hours which wasn't the best of ideas.


----------



## platorepublic

Went for a run today. Half-way I regretted not wearing a scarf, and running at all in the awful weather. And then I thought about Lara Croft - if she could fall 50 feet into an arrow piercing her stomach and survive, I can probably do this.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l've been to the gym for the last 3 days. Instead of taking today off, l used the elliptical for 20 minutes.


Meh. l don't really get what l used to get out of cardio but l guess it's good to do sometimes...just because...l suppose. l am wondering why it doesn't feel energizing anymore.


----------



## AshtangiBear

I did 20 minutes on a bike. I used to do it 3 times a week but the last six months done none. No idea how, I did 15km no problem. Strength in my legs could keep the difficult settings moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platorepublic

Anyone exercise during the holidays?


----------



## Apolo

platorepublic said:


> Anyone exercise during the holidays?


I hit back and biceps the fay after Christmas, and then legs on NYE. Went in to the gym at 5am, for Chest and Tris, this morning expecting a flood of NY Resolutioners, but was pleasantly surprised that the gym was far more empty than normal!!

Though, I know that come Monday, life in the gym will be frustrating for a few weeks....


----------



## Aletheia

30 minutes of some variation of HIIT cardio
30 minutes back and biceps

I was also going to shovel the driveway, but it got dark. Dark at 4:30 - really gross. I would definitely count that as exercise though 'cause that's a serious full body workout. It's been snowing non-stop though, so I'll just have more to do tomorrow.


----------



## Apolo

tangerinedreams said:


> 30 minutes of some variation of HIIT cardio
> 30 minutes back and biceps
> 
> I was also going to shovel the driveway, but it got dark. Dark at 4:30 - really gross. I would definitely count that as exercise though 'cause that's a serious full body workout. It's been snowing non-stop though, so I'll just have more to do tomorrow.


Sounds like a fun workout! Though, I probably only say that, because I have not had to shovel snow in 15 years.... Lol


----------



## Aletheia

Apolo said:


> Sounds like a fun workout! Though, I probably only say that, because I have not had to shovel snow in 15 years.... Lol


Whaaat? You're missing out! Why wouldn't you subject yourself to the torture of -15 as you shovel yourself out of a wall of snow? It's a good time.


----------



## Apolo

tangerinedreams said:


> Whaaat? You're missing out! Why wouldn't you subject yourself to the torture of -15 as you shovel yourself out of a wall of snow? It's a good time.


HAHAHA! I suppose I am too big a wuss.... :blushed:

I do like that you can always bundle more in the cold. But our summers get to the 110-120s, and you can only get so nekid before you go to jail... Lol


----------



## Aletheia

Apolo said:


> HAHAHA! I suppose I am too big a wuss.... :blushed:
> 
> I do like that you can always bundle more in the cold. But our summers get to the 110-120s, and you can only get so nekid before you go to jail... Lol


You can only bundle yourself up so much before you feel like you're being consumed by a boa constrictor. Seriously though, 110 - 120? That's scary. I'd never leave the presence of AC.


----------



## Apolo

tangerinedreams said:


> You can only bundle yourself up so much before you feel like you're being consumed by a boa constrictor. Seriously though, 110 - 120? That's scary. I'd never leave the presence of AC.


True! I envisioned what it would be like to walk around like the stay puffed marshmallow man... =P

Yeah, it gets brutal, especially when you want to do anything outdoor. Just walk outside to get the mail and start sweating due to the heat and humidity, then when you run.... Forgetaboutit....


----------



## Aletheia

Apolo said:


> True! I envisioned what it would be like to walk around like the stay puffed marshmallow man... =P
> 
> Yeah, it gets brutal, especially when you want to do anything outdoor. Just walk outside to get the mail and start sweating due to the heat and humidity, then when you run.... Forgetaboutit....


Ha! That's quite the look. All fashion standards go out the window at extreme temperatures.

That sounds like a terrible experience, I'm sorry you've had to go through that. I don't think I would make it. 30 C (86 F) is on the too hot side for me, honestly.


----------



## JJkul

Hey. Hopefully this will help me stay motivated. I'm an INTJ and tend to think "I don't want to do something like that, it's a stupid waste of time, and I can do it myself, I'm not a loser!" But that's really just not true. I think posting here and being able to update on my achievements would be helpful.



I live in the sticks and we have a water well. The pump gauge got broken in the cold, so we have to go turn on the pump ourselves to get water into the tank, meaning I have to have my shower done before dark, which has thrown off my exercise schedule lately.

That along with my sleeping schedule getting messed up (mostly my fault, but sometimes not) and such has gotten me pretty out of whack recently.

I'm still sticking to my strength-specific parts, like my pushups I do every 4 days, but I haven't been doing as much cardio or aerobic exercise as I need.


I live out in the boonies and don't want to go running outside with the fine dust from the oilfields and the neighbor's unvicious dogs, so I'm left with Stepmania (like Dance Dance Revolution, if you guys remember that from 10-15 years ago), an Elliptical trainer, and the pullup bar.


Today I did elliptical for a bit, and trained pullups, since I can't actually do them yet. I did a single dead hang pull up a few weeks ago, but I don't give my arms enough recovery time to be able to do them consistently at my weight and strength level.



This is the list of fitness goals that I'd like to meet, if possible.


----------



## Aletheia

Rest day today since I have to work. I did squats and deadlifts yesterday, so my glutes and hamstrings are pretttty much done for.


----------



## Sparkling

YES!! Feeling much better after swimming


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Nope. Don't give a damn either.

Twitch


----------



## platorepublic

*Anyone into Zumba? I'm pondering if I should get into it. Tips?*


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Zumba is fun. 

I did 25 minutes on a treadmill. speed 3.5/4. Need to get used to running on normal terrain again though - just using treadmill to better my running form (not heel-striking) but it's difficult.


----------



## Aletheia

My workout today was a physical fitness test of a timed 1 mile run, push-up count, squat count, plank time and flexibility measurement. I won't be sharing those results since they all suckeddddddd. I'll be doing this test again at the end of 8 weeks of working out like a maniac.


----------



## INTJellectual

Since the start of January, I've been exercising early in the morning to the tennis court doing some aerobics/stretching, and then jogging and brisk walking. No improvement in my body yet, but it does improve my energy levels and I feel less tired.


----------



## pivot_turn

platorepublic said:


> *Anyone into Zumba? I'm pondering if I should get into it. Tips?*


I like zumba, but not with every instructor. So my tip is to not give up on the first instructor if you don't like them, but see if you like the style of someone else better. Even in Les Mills where everyone does the same program, there is a difference to who is more inspiring as an instructor, but zumba is not that strict. It's more just a basic concept of what they have to do. As I understand it, there are videos for the instructors from where they can use choreographies or take parts of them, but they can also make their own, so they can really vary. And although they have to use a specific amount of time for some styles or at least the most part has to be latin or ethnic styles, some instructors do more of one thing than another.

And yay after being sick I did trx and kettlebell yesterday. Not that good with kettlebell yet but little by little I'm getting the hang of the technique.

Edit: Oh and talking about yesterday because it's the morning now, so I haven't done anything today yet, but I will dance (contemporary/lyrical jazz).


----------



## sittapygmaea

I ran 6 miles but slowly and it was painful. I'm trying to get back where I was before an injury-induced rest followed by a flu induced hiatus set me back. It's not going to be easy. I know I can't allow myself to get impatient and overdo it--
That will set me back yet further.


----------



## telepariah

Since I got a job, the only exercise I've gotten is four days of skiing and the normal walking several miles to and from the bus.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Almost done with my first week of HIIT Training. Already feeling a big difference. (I cannot include running/jumping exercises though due to medical problems, but everything else, especially the bodyweight training, is perfectly doable.)


----------



## platorepublic

pivot_turn said:


> I like zumba, but not with every instructor. So my tip is to not give up on the first instructor if you don't like them, but see if you like the style of someone else better. Even in Les Mills where everyone does the same program, there is a difference to who is more inspiring as an instructor, but zumba is not that strict. It's more just a basic concept of what they have to do. As I understand it, there are videos for the instructors from where they can use choreographies or take parts of them, but they can also make their own, so they can really vary. And although they have to use a specific amount of time for some styles or at least the most part has to be latin or ethnic styles, some instructors do more of one thing than another.
> 
> And yay after being sick I did trx and kettlebell yesterday. Not that good with kettlebell yet but little by little I'm getting the hang of the technique.
> 
> Edit: Oh and talking about yesterday because it's the morning now, so I haven't done anything today yet, but I will dance (contemporary/lyrical jazz).


I was wondering if there are any good and easy starter moves. What do you suggest?


----------



## Aletheia

Upper body superset today. I freaking love working the upper body. I guess I just love strength training in general. Hurts so good.


----------



## Fredward

No because I took a day off and then never started up again. I was doing 20 minute HIIT on those stationary bikes, 1 the first day and then 2 the second then I'd do some mild ab, arm and ass stuff on the third day. But that day off man just poofed all motivation. It happens every damn time. Is there some magical hurdle one needs to cross where something stops being something you feel like you 'have' to do and becomes more routine/autonomous? I need that hurdle.


----------



## Empty

Just a few sets of decline pushups (knuckle; palm). Nothing too exciting. Some shadowboxing, more or less just fooling around. A bit of running/walking but nothing too straining. I've been horribly lazy regarding my exercises; need to get back on this shit.


----------



## pivot_turn

platorepublic said:


> I was wondering if there are any good and easy starter moves. What do you suggest?


That's hard to say. It will probably be easier to start if you know some basic steps of some latin dances. Hip hop and show/pop styles are often also somewhat incorporated into it. The basic salsa step is probably the easiest to find and learn. If you look at samba make sure you include "zumba" in your search, because for example ballroom samba is a very different style. Search on youtube for zumba+ some dance name or popular song name. Dances often used are at least samba, salsa, cumbia, reggaeton, merengue, hip hop, dancehall and bellydance (the two last ones a bit less). Danza Kuduro and Bailando are for example songs I know have been in many zumba classes, that I can thing of off the top of my mind. Cumbia is by the way maybe one of the songs that usually have less complicated moves. There is also a thread here about dance fitness, with some videos. I can look up some more easy zumba ones for that thread later when I have time. Anywa, just try it and you'll learn the moves little by little. 

In the spirit of the thread: I did zumba yesterday. No plans for any excercise today, because I don't excercise on saturdays normally; it's my day of rest.


----------



## sittapygmaea

6 mile run again. good to be getting back in my groove.


----------



## MonkOnAcid

No.


----------



## Orgho

Not much, just some sit- and pushups. I'm the Mo, We, Fr workout type.


----------



## Biracial

Yes...my hip is really tighr


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

2 hours today, 2 hours yesterday, planning to do another 2 hours tomorrow. Soon I will be able to lift small damp pieces of cardboard! (Flexes muscles) Ooh! The elastic broke. I am in the death type agony.


----------



## Deity

Half hour runs at 7AM are what I live for on a Monday.
(just kidding, but yes)


----------



## sittapygmaea

I ran 7 miles today. I felt very gratified. I even did that hill at the very end although I slowed way down. I am getting closer to where I was 6 weeks ago, but I think it will be a few weeks till I'm really there.


----------



## Impavida

I'm up at 5:00am Mon-Fri to exercise before work. Two days of cardio, two days of swimming, one day of weights. On Sundays, I do Bikram yoga. Today was a swim day. Only 1km right now which is sad and pathetic. 

When the weather finally warms up again, I'll replace the two cardio days with outdoor runs. Worst part about winter - I miss running outside


----------



## Apolo

Trying to up my APFT score, so I did 450 push ups this morning. Pyramid workout with pushups, 20, 19, 18, 17, 16..... 1. Then back up to 20, alternating hand positioning. Triangle, regular, wide. 

Holy smokes, it is going to be a very long, exhausted day, lol.


----------



## Orgho

Did my 7 mile run, now I can feel good about myself for, at least today. 
Also noticed my abs are sore from the last days, after intensifying the training on it again after a longer "do not care about it" time period.
@Impavidus
Yeah, I really dislike inside gym sports. It takes effort to motivate myself to go. (People, too warm, environment does not change) 
On a sunny day, I can't hold myself back not to do something outside on a daily basis. 
I decided to cancel my gym membership this year, so I will have to force myself to run outside, even in winter.


----------



## Impavida

Early gym was replaced by early work today. Sigh. Overtime is good at least. Not gonna have time after work either, so no workout today. I might be able to squeak in some push-ups or yoga before bed though. 



Orgho said:


> I decided to cancel my gym membership this year, so I will have to force myself to run outside, even in winter.


Good plan. I can't get away with that here, unfortunately. -30C and two feet of snow makes a winter gym membership a necessity. I could always break out the snowshoes, but that doesn't help with the temperature...


----------



## sittapygmaea

I went on a nice, easy 8 mile hike but my two leg injuries were still acting up. Maybe I still shouldn't run tomorrow. Pt did improve my shin splints, but now I just have other problems. :frustrating:


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Been following the same rotation for 2 weeks now (somewhat proud of that milestone, havent stuck to a regimen for like 5 years). I do 10-15 minutes of stretching before and after, and 15 minutes of stretching after waking up on off days.

Day 1: Arms/Shoulders/Chest 30 minutes high intensity, cardio 15 minutes high intensity 
Day 2: Core 30 minutes high intensity, cardio 15 minutes high intensity
Day 3: Legs 30 minutes high intensity, cardio 15 minutes high intensity
Day 4: Off Day
Day 5+: repeat cycle


----------



## Ninjaws

I walked the dog..
That counts, right?


----------



## Impavida

Weights today and I reintroduced deads to the rotation. Aye carumba, I'm going to be sore tomorrow. I love it!


----------



## Herp

Ever since my 6 month subscription ended, I have been having trouble going back to the gym consistently.


----------



## Mimic octopus

Ninjaws said:


> I walked the dog..
> That counts, right?


If it was a St Bernard who absorbed the Hulk gamma radiation.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Yes, 45 minutes on the treadmill


----------



## ask2agastha

*Exercise*

Yes i went for an exercise. early morning i go to play football with my frens but before i kick the ball, i take a few rounds of the field.


----------



## Ninjaws

Patrick_1 said:


> If it was a St Bernard who absorbed the Hulk gamma radiation.


Bernese mountain dog, so close enough.


----------



## INTJellectual

My endurance is getting stronger. I need a higher does of exercise. Zumba works for me! It increases my concentration and energy!


----------



## jamaix

Just opened a membership at the gym. It's been far too long. Put in 1 hour on the treadmill today, and I'm going to try to venture into something new tomorrow. I would like to start going at least 5 times per week, I need to figure out some type of fitness routine.


----------



## sittapygmaea

7.5 mile run today. finally getting back to where i was two months ago before i had some illness and injury induced hiatus. it feels good. i have been doing my pt stretches every day, very faithfully and i feel like my injuries are slowly but surely improving. it's a freaking pain in the ass to squeeze in though, and i'm not even very busy compared to the average person.

i had a 'goal' of ~7 miles when i started jogging about a year ago, but now i feel like i want to go further. work up to 10 miles, maybe? i really think that pushing myself like this is very good for me.


----------



## sittapygmaea

7 mile run today. a group of dogs was interacting on the trail as I ran by, one got startled and jumped back right into me and knocked me down into some bushes. i got by with a few scrapes and bruises. i t was one of those incidents i wish someone was videoing because my expression must have been pretty priceless.


----------



## stiletto

JUST started Insanity. I'm 3 workouts in.

So. Dead. Right. Now.


----------



## backdrop12

I cannot go to the gym due to extreme temperatures but will watch some videos on fitness blender. Love their videos personally because of the real time calorie meter


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

No I'm shameless.


----------



## koalaroo

been doing this -- Burn 500 Calories in 45 Min | GymRa -- every morning before work.


----------



## Apolo

My sleep disorder is kicking in big time right now... But I still need to get to the gym... Ugh.... -_-


----------



## koalaroo

Apolo said:


> My sleep disorder is kicking in big time right now... But I still need to get to the gym... Ugh.... -_-


Exercise more and your sleep patterns will be better! 

However, you already know this.

Best time to exercise is also in the morning hours.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Yes! Omg. 10 minute jog, plus the warm-up part of Insanity. Fark. I hope I'm on my way back to good physical health. Lost it there for a while.


----------



## Apolo

koalaroo said:


> Exercise more and your sleep patterns will be better!
> 
> However, you already know this.
> 
> Best time to exercise is also in the morning hours.


I do appreciate the thought, but unfortunately it doesn't help narcolepsy. =/ And if I work out in the morning, then it hits me even harder while in the office during the day. 


BUT! I took some pre-workout, and went outside in my shorts for a minute or two, got me pumped up... Then had an awesome Chest/Tricep workout!!!


----------



## jada_artist

Yes I did. I go about 4 days a week and stay between 1-2 hours. But it's usually an hour and a half.


----------



## koalaroo

Apolo said:


> I do appreciate the thought, but unfortunately it doesn't help narcolepsy. =/ And if I work out in the morning, then it hits me even harder while in the office during the day.
> 
> 
> BUT! I took some pre-workout, and went outside in my shorts for a minute or two, got me pumped up... Then had an awesome Chest/Tricep workout!!!


Ah, narcolepsy would suck. They thought I had that for a while, then they realized it was the meds they had me on for cyclothymia -- so I got switched off of those, and I don't have any symptoms anymore.


----------



## Apolo

koalaroo said:


> Ah, narcolepsy would suck. They thought I had that for a while, then they realized it was the meds they had me on for cyclothymia -- so I got switched off of those, and I don't have any symptoms anymore.


I wish it were just from some meds I was on. It is rather bothersome, and makes getting through the day a huge pain in an office environment... lol


----------



## jada_artist

I decided as a way to get back into reading I'm bringing my kindle to the gym lol :tongue: I did weights for like an hour today and then I got on the treadmill and power-walked while reading _Little Women_ for like 30 minutes. It literally took that long just to get through the first chapter. I'm not sure if the chapter is just really long or if I read slower while multi-tasking lol.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Gym! Got a new program last week; went in for a review today - and realised that I'd doubled the weights on some of the exercises. So that's why I was feeling dizzy and nauseous.


----------



## sittapygmaea

ran 7 miles. good enough, if not great.


----------



## Laze

Not yet. But I will in around 5 hours time.


----------



## pivot_turn

I did functional training yesterday and contemporary dance and zumba today. Now I feel like I need a lot more stretching.


----------



## koalaroo

Apolo said:


> I wish it were just from some meds I was on. It is rather bothersome, and makes getting through the day a huge pain in an office environment... lol


I'm apparently a rapid metabolizer of some pharmaceuticals, so the psychiatrist had me on about twice the amount of a drug I should've been on for my weight. And, yeah, I can imagine how it would suck in an office environment. I couldn't drive to work in the mornings when I was on the drug that was causing the problems, and if I somehow did make it on time, I was lethargic on and off until after lunch.


----------



## Brian1

Normally I don't talk about this, but, walking outside, so I could flex my spastic muscles. I did that several times. I was forced inside due to the extreme cold weather the past couple of days. Going outside was a release for my body.


----------



## Deity

Two and a half hours of cycling :kitteh:
_Woot._


----------



## Laze

Smashed a PR today. Did 4 sets of 110 pound dumbbell chest press, getting 6-8 reps each set. Feels awesome making progress.


----------



## jada_artist

Yes did some weights but I skipped the cardio this time


----------



## Vaan

I did a PT circuit in the morning and a 12km pack march with 30kg in the afternoon.


----------



## sittapygmaea

i'm like a broken record lately with my 7 mile runs, but better holding steady than going back. today's was hard. last week i had visitors and hardly exercised at all.


----------



## pivot_turn

Something out of the ordinary for me today that I've only tried a couple of times so far: aerial yoga. Awesome!


----------



## Deity

Half hour run ^.^


----------



## sweetirony

I haven't though i probably should have lol
ive been slacking off with it..


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

yes


----------



## sittapygmaea

my usual 7 mile run was so freaking hard today. breathing was much more labored than usual, and my whole body felt heavier and heavier as i ran. when i finally stopped halfway up that last hill, i felt a surge of gratitude. then someone else happened to run past me, and i felt reproached. only made it about 15 feet past me before she stopped, though, and i felt relieved; it was very childish. this evening i am wrung out and limp.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Yep


----------



## sittapygmaea

~7.5 mile hike plus a few sets of push ups, planks, squats, etc.. I had to stop in the middle of the latter though because of a nasty headache. This past month has been tough with headaches.


----------



## china

god no


----------



## koalaroo

Did a bootcamp class tonight. So asthmatic that I can't run for beans.

Thank God or whomever for kettlebells for my replacement cardio!


----------



## sittapygmaea

i just ran 8 miles for the first time ever. I'm torn between excitement and exhaustion but mostly feeling gratified and proud. i've decided i'd like to train myself up to 10 miles, and i've been stuck ~7 forever. i doubt i'll run 8 again on my next run but, it's a start.


----------



## jamaix

Just started my 4th week of going to the gym every day, Monday through Friday. I've been spending approximately 2 hours there each day. The first 3 weeks I only did the treadmill and stationary bicycle. Boy did I get some serious blisters on my feet. 

This Monday I added the elliptical and started some weight lifting. I plan to continue daily with the treadmill, bicycle and elliptical and will now do some weightlifting 3 days per week. I hate it while I am there but I love how much better I feel when I am done.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

l added the Arc Trainer to my weight routine. Much better than the other ellipticals to me but l've heard they aren't really regarded as being any different/both are ineffective.

l like it, l feel like it improves balance, posture and form a lot while on the other elliptical l was just not...actually doing anything. Why is not respected: give me the straight dope, please.


----------



## jamaix

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> l added the Arc Trainer to my weight routine. Much better than the other ellipticals to me but l've heard they aren't really regarded as being any different/both are ineffective.
> 
> l like it, l feel like it improves balance, posture and form a lot while on the other elliptical l was just not...actually doing anything. Why is it not respected: give me the straight dope, please.


I would definitely like to hear information from those who regard the elliptical as ineffective. I had not heard this. I hate the elliptical but have added it to my routine because I thought it was suppose to be beneficial. If it is not really beneficial, I don't want to waste time and energy on it.

Why is it considered not beneficial?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> l added the Arc Trainer to my weight routine. Much better than the other ellipticals to me but l've heard they aren't really regarded as being any different/both are ineffective.
> 
> l like it, l feel like it improves balance, posture and form a lot while on the other elliptical l was just not...actually doing anything. Why is it not respected: give me the straight dope, please.


 @jamaix as well

Cuz people are dumb. 

I think some relate the elliptical to sorority girls and vain housewives, but I've done them and it ain't no joke. Helps posture among many many things.

----------

Also, u ladies make me feel like a total weenie. I have been back into it pretty consistently since I got my treadmill/weights. But startin slow.

Did 15 minute run today, some light squats, overhead presses. I've been alternating running intensity cuz I literally do the treadmill barefoot.

Want to work up to minimal "barefoot" trail running again, and also get back into an actual gym. Heavier weights, Muay Thai punching bag rounds. 

Yay me! Soon


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Yep, been going consistently again, finally.

Forgot how much I love heavy weight training. Not a cardio girl - it's all about the iron for me.


----------



## koalaroo

Did 20 minutes of HIIT with a kettlebell. I tried to spice it up to make it kind of like a circuit routine, but that just made me exhausted faster, so I actually did rest periods in between swings.


----------



## koalaroo

Went to bootcamp class again today. Cycled instead of running (see a post from Monday where I had the worst asthma attack of about the past two decades of my life) in between my sets. Didn't get through all of the sets, but I'm doing a kettlebell swing workout (just reps, not HIIT) tonight for about 300 swings after my dinner digests.


----------



## jamaix

Looking for suggestions.

Here's what I am currently doing at the gym Monday through Friday. I spend a little over 2 hours there most days.
Treadmill ~ daily 
stationary bicycle ~ daily
elliptical ~daily

I do 3 sets of 10 of the following Mon., Weds. and Fri.
bicep curl
leg press
row
chest press

This week is my 4th week of going to the gym but my first week on weight training. To those who have more knowledge than I (which is probably most of you) what should I add to this routine. I am not trying to bulk, just tone. Some have suggested squats, but they don't work for me as I have a bad knee.

Thank you!


----------



## jamaix

koalaroo said:


> Went to bootcamp class again today. Cycled instead of running (see a post from Monday where I had the worst asthma attack of about the past two decades of my life) in between my sets. Didn't get through all of the sets, but I'm doing a kettlebell swing workout (just reps, not HIIT) tonight for about 300 swings after my dinner digests.


Hope you are doing okay now. I'm sure asthma makes working out a lot harder.


----------



## Melongazpacho

I walked to lunch....?


----------



## sittapygmaea

Another 7 mile run. Dammit--I'm stuck here again!


----------



## OffTheBooks

Yes.
Proof:








My friend and I climbed the Sleeping Giant today, to have a cup of coffee and take some pictures.
I never would have been able to do this years ago.
Keep up the hard work, everyone. It pays off in droves.


----------



## telepariah

Of a sort. Yesterday I accidentally ate a kale chip that had cashews on it. I am deathly allergic to tree nuts and I nearly died. I administered my epipen right away and got a co-worker to drive me to the ER. It was a very bad reaction. The epipen had less effect than it usually has and it only bought me just enough time to get there. When we arrived at the ER I'm told my face was round and lobster-red. I was in tachycardia and my bp, which is already low was dropping fast. My head felt like it was about to explode. My hands and feet were swollen and itched like crazy. They got me on an IV drip of two steroids, benadryl, and another antihistamine, which I was on for 2.5 hours. I made it. But working out has never left me so exhausted. I am on prednisone and antihistamines for the next five days and I still feel asthmatic today. Still just keeping it all at bay I guess. Fucking scary. 

The kale chip package said only kale, sea salt, and olive oil. But the wrapper, found in the garbage by someone after I had already fallen ill, said cashews. Just feeling thankful that I am still alive today.


----------



## Snakecharmer

telepariah said:


> Of a sort. Yesterday I accidentally ate a kale chip that had cashews on it. I am deathly allergic to tree nuts and I nearly died. I administered my epipen right away and got a co-worker to drive me to the ER. It was a very bad reaction. The epipen had less effect than it usually has and it only bought me just enough time to get there. When we arrived at the ER I'm told my face was round and lobster-red. I was in tachycardia and my bp, which is already low was dropping fast. My head felt like it was about to explode. My hands and feet were swollen and itched like crazy. They got me on an IV drip of two steroids, benadryl, and another antihistamine, which I was on for 2.5 hours. I made it. But working out has never left me so exhausted. I am on prednisone and antihistamines for the next five days and I still feel asthmatic today. Still just keeping it all at bay I guess. Fucking scary.
> 
> The kale chip package said only kale, sea salt, and olive oil. But the wrapper, found in the garbage by someone after I had already fallen ill, said cashews. Just feeling thankful that I am still alive today.


Yikes! Glad you are okay!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just got back from the gym...

Upper body weight training...bench press, curls, etc. Woo.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Get in here, kids.

Lower body today: leg press, deadlifts, leg curls, glute kickbacks, calves, abs


----------



## anonemous

Soon.. Right after I get 15 posts and +1 to start a topic.
The struggle is real.


----------



## jamaix

Treadmill, arc, stationary bike, leg press, chest press, bicep curl, & row.

Spent about 2 1/2 hours at the gym today


I really hate my time on the treadmill. Hopefully I will be able to add more weight training soon, and drop some of the treadmill time.


----------



## johnnyyukon

YES.

It only took 20 days into my gym membership to finally go. 

Muay Thai bag til my heart exploded, then sauna. And open 24 hours! 

It's the biggest, nicest, updated (they have a freaking "theater" cardio room) yet somehow EASILY the cheapest gym I've ever been to. It's really weird. 

I'm glad I finally broke the ice.


----------



## johnnyyukon

jamaix said:


> I really hate my time on the treadmill. Hopefully I will be able to add more weight training soon, and drop some of the treadmill time.


So boring.

Only time I actually stayed on longer than I wanted was in this gym in Asia where they played all the best, commercial free American action movies, Die Hard, etc. 

It helps to do intervals like every 1-2 minutes. Anywho.


----------



## koalaroo

Did bootcamp class today. No wall ball squats for me, and lots of modified exercises to accommodate two broken fingers. 

Ended up logging 10 miles on my fitbit between bootcamp, grocery shopping, 4.4 mile hike and 3.5 mile walk around my parents' neighborhood.


----------



## Slagasauras

I did my chest today. I'm unfamiliar with the names of the exercises, however, (can you imagine the idea of me lifting weights? I'm laughing at the idea even now as I type this) I did: Dumbell bench press, incline press, flies, and pushups. 
My father and I then did some weird ball activity where we twisted our sides and threw it into a trampoline.
Guess who didn't hit their face with the ball for the first time :').


----------



## RacerBoy

I don't exercise regularly.


----------



## ENTJudgement

I howl like a v8 engine on full load when I push myself so got a nice throaty workout =)


----------



## raskoolz

2.9 kilometer trail up a mountain


----------



## Sparkling

preparing for running for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Rough Coat

Does retail therapy count as exercise?
Seems to me a lot of muscles get used, with all the wandering shops with isles of clothes, pulling on and off clothes.
Many clothes. 

Of course had to finish the day in a therapeutic mineral pool after all the exertions to ease the tension of all those severely over taxed muscles 

erc2:


----------



## Derange At 170

I go every damn day. Basically like this:

1 legs + abs + forearms
2 pull (biceps/back/traps)
3 push (chest/tris/shoulders) + forearms
4 cardio
REPEAT

3 sets of 8-12 on each movement.

Seems to work great for me.

"YOU'RE OVERTRAINING" Nah, the trick is to not go to failure on any exercise.

I gain 1.5 lbs every 4 weeks to minimize fat gains. This roughly translates to 8-9 kilos of gains per year. Not bad like that.


----------



## crumbs

Oui! I worked out at probably like 3am today. For me, my workout routine is like, "How many Blogilates videos can I do in a row?" If I'm not in pain yet (not bad pain! The kind of pain you get from pushing yourself to do better, which is really more like GAIN than pain, amirite), or if I still have the energy to get distracted, I do moar. MOAR. So much fun.  Otherwise my energy has nowhere to go and I fidget endlessly and can't focus on studying.


----------



## sittapygmaea

9 mile run. This was my fourth 9 mile run in a row, so I guess it's sticking, with no worsening of my injuries so I'm thrilled. Will need to keep it here for a few more weeks before I push to 10. I will also need to scope out new trail routes; there's no easy way to expand my current route without doing butt-kicker grades that are beyond my skill.


----------



## sittapygmaea

2.9 km run. meh. 
up a mountain. that's pretty hardcore.
*checks location; sees Philippines; realizes the heat and humidity during your run.* whoa. that's seriously impressive.:wink: 

I hate heat and humidity, in spite of having grown up in a subtropical locale. The last time I tried to run in the very mild heat and humidity we occasionally get here, I got some kind of heat exhaustion and started to pass out. :dry:



raskoolz said:


> 2.9 kilometer trail up a mountain


----------



## pivot_turn

Dance class. It was great as always!


----------



## badweather

I ran a 4 mile nature trail today.

The past few days I did yoga and weight training because it has been raining outside.


----------



## raskoolz

sittapygmaea said:


> 2.9 km run. meh.
> up a mountain. that's pretty hardcore.
> *checks location; sees Philippines; realizes the heat and humidity during your run.* whoa. that's seriously impressive.:wink:
> 
> I hate heat and humidity, in spite of having grown up in a subtropical locale. The last time I tried to run in the very mild heat and humidity we occasionally get here, I got some kind of heat exhaustion and started to pass out. :dry:


it was actually in Grouse Mountain here in BC Canada xD, but yeah I totally agree that mountains in the Philippines are ridiculous. 

It's even more impressive when you think about how some people in the provincial areas back home have to get up early every morning in order to make the trip up the mountains to get fresh water. 

I've hiked some mountains in the Philippines myself, and I seriously just can't wrap my head around how for some people, it's just another day.


----------



## Pupazzo

5x5 squat, bench and barbell rows. from stronglifts program.


----------



## pivot_turn

Yes! First time out running this season! I ran about 8.6 km and about an hour.  I meant to start with a little less but somehow I found myself going the longer way. And it was pretty nice too!


----------



## telepariah

I finally ran today in my new track spikes. I hadn't done that since high school. Holy shit that is fast! My calves are a little sore but I didn't hurt myself. Going skiing tomorrow.


----------



## Metalize

Yes and I feel like throwing up now


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

No


----------



## Ninjaws

Tomorrow I will start going to the gym, all this pent-up energy is driving me crazy.


----------



## telepariah

After skiing and hiking to ski all day, my calves are really sore now. During the day they were not bad at all, though maybe it was the excellent snow conditions and the good vibrations of skiing with my friends on closing day at the Luv that helped me not notice how sore I was. I hiked Wild Child and 13,010 for some great lines in the alpine. Stayed for dancing and a couple of beers and wasn't sore until after I got home and showered. As long as I don't overdo it on the sprinting, I should start getting stronger and back in shape soon. We'll probably ski a few fourteeners later this month and I'm running in a track meet on May 30. I've a lot of work to do before then.


----------



## sittapygmaea

I hadn't been running for about 10 days while I was in the sierras on a hiking vacation. Today was my first day back and I managed 9 miles, but my legs were very sore. That final hill near the end almost put an end to me. :frustrating:


----------



## Ninjaws

Just came back from the gym. Jesus, my feet hurt. xD

-10 minutes cycling (warm-up)
-35 minutes running (10 medium speed, 10 high speed, 10 medium speed, 5 cooling down)
-All kinds of leg, arm, chest and abdominal exercises
-12.5 minutes running (5 very high speed, 5 medium speed, 2.5 cooling down)

Surprisingly, I don't feel all that tired. My shoes didn't really fit my feet though, so now walking is a bit painful.


----------



## Fredward

Yes and now I smell bad. What is the appeal of this again?


----------



## ForsakenMe

Yes. I'm loving how my body looks for the past few days. I had a lot of weird water weight and general bloatedness that comes from chugging so much water and working out so hard... But my body is slimming down and toning up nicely. I still have around 10-15 pounds left to go, but I'm in no rush. I'm doing this for me.


----------



## telepariah

sittapygmaea said:


> I am in a rut. I ran my 9 miles but felt terrible, leaden, lethargic, and nauseous. At one point I had to run off into the bushes with terrible stomach cramps. That was fun :dry: most irritating of all, I seem to be developing a new injury. The past few months I have struggled with pain on the inside ankle bone area of my left leg. The last few runs it has cropped up on the right side too and can be very painful during the foot strike. Perhaps I need to run shorter distances more frequently? I am feeling quite frustrated.


I've reached the point where running long just hurts too much. So I know how frustrating it is. If something hurts every time you run, you do need to rest it. 

My pattern has been running hard and long miles both because I love it and have goals that I want to be able to accomplish that require a high level of fitness. But the last few years, even as I have worked to refine my running technique to avoid heel striking, I keep getting these little tweaks here and there. I stopped running in December and only recently started running again short distances on the track. I feel that my future running will not be so much long distance trail running (though I love that very much) and more short and high intensity running focusing strongly on anaerobic conditioning and technique. I only hope my body can hold up to it with the radically reduced mileage. The bottom line is at this point I need rest days. Sometimes more rest days than working out days. It's one way to manage injuries I suppose. 

Hope your foot is ok and just a minor tweak. If you're overtraining, you could need lots of rest to recover.

Oh... and today my right calf muscles are sore but the achilles feels fine.


----------



## jamaix

I'm still exercising, but I am definitely fighting burn out. I was going to the gym 5X per week but the last two weeks I've only made it there 4X/week. I am not a runner, but I do try to do arc and treadmill every time I go to the gym. I vary speed from 3.9 to 4.2 mph with varying inclines up to about 12 most of the time. But I battle the urge to quit every single time. 

I wanted to do more weight lifting but my right shoulder is beginning to pose a problem. My weight amounts were steadily going up, but I have had to scale back on some due to a problem with my shoulder. MY son thinks I have a rotator cuff injury. He has suggested some exercises for me. It is frustrating trying to get my strength back. It is gradually getting some better. I can at least move my arm a little more freely with less pain.

I'm going to try really hard to get back into my routine of going 5 days a week.


----------



## sittapygmaea

thank you @telepariah. I don't think I have ever in my life been in as good shape as you are now!

I definitely don't heel strike-- if anything I run too much on the balls of my feel especially on grade. I don't _think_ I'm overtraining any more either-- after visiting a physical therapist a few months ago I have started running 2x a week instead of 3-4, giving my body more rest days and doing a lot of pt-suggested stretches and rolling. My shin splints have gradually abated (after bothering me for more than a year) but this inner ankle dorsiflexion pain cropped up FROM the pt exercises in left side. And now, for no apparent reason, has started intermittently cropping up when I run on the right side too. Perhaps I need to see the physical therapist again. 

Sometimes taking up running feels like playing whack-a-mole with injuries. If it's not one problem it's another. It has been better recently, but I've consistently had trouble with something or other (all below the knees) since i started running. I think the other stuff (lethargy, nausea) is mostly conditioning. It's harder for to maintain condition when I run less often but when I run more often I am prone to injuring myself. This may be in part cause i started running so late in life. I'd like to work up to a higher level of fitness, but my body keeps getting in the way. Maybe I can maintain condition better by throwing in more short distance high-intensity sprinting intermixed with longer runs? 




telepariah said:


> I've reached the point where running long just hurts too much. So I know how frustrating it is. If something hurts every time you run, you do need to rest it.
> 
> My pattern has been running hard and long miles both because I love it and have goals that I want to be able to accomplish that require a high level of fitness. But the last few years, even as I have worked to refine my running technique to avoid heel striking, I keep getting these little tweaks here and there. I stopped running in December and only recently started running again short distances on the track. I feel that my future running will not be so much long distance trail running (though I love that very much) and more short and high intensity running focusing strongly on anaerobic conditioning and technique. I only hope my body can hold up to it with the radically reduced mileage. The bottom line is at this point I need rest days. Sometimes more rest days than working out days. It's one way to manage injuries I suppose.
> 
> Hope your foot is ok and just a minor tweak. If you're overtraining, you could need lots of rest to recover.
> 
> Oh... and today my right calf muscles are sore but the achilles feels fine.


----------



## B3LIAL

Doing cardio. I've never understood the people doing really long sessions and distances of running unless they're training for a race or fun run, or maybe burning off even more calories.

I've always found higher intensity stuff over 20-30 mins max far more exciting and it also gets you fitter, and it's far less draining.

Long distance is just a nightmare, and I've seen far too many people needing ice packs, worrying about injuries etc.

I've never seen someone get a significantly bad injury during HIIT over 20-30 mins. Long distance sucks.


----------



## B3LIAL

Did a great workout yesterday. Ran hard on the treadmill, had a mirrors edge speed run on my kindle in front of me, connected to the MP3 jack on the Treadmilll.


----------



## B3LIAL

Going a run tonight, anyone else? :3


----------



## Pucca

I haven't really worked out much in 6 months due to quad injuries, and then laziness, and then busy-ness, and then illness. :bored:


This week I began *kettlebell* workouts and love, LOVE, *LOVE* *IT!!!* I can do full range of motion exercise that build _POWER_. I'll combine them with cardio as I work on getting back into shape. :kitteh:


----------



## sittapygmaea

9 mile run. don't want to dignify it with further commentary. :dry:


----------



## Hypaspist

I've been practicing punches with 7 lb dumbbells lately. Haven't had a gym membership for several months now so need to start seriously hiking.


----------



## telepariah

Well, my track meet didn't go so well. I got up early and ate a great breakfast. Drove an hour to the venue and had plenty of time to get warmed up and ready for my first race, 100 meters. So at the starting line, the guy who won it turned to me and said, "I don't know if I can do this. My sciatica is killing me." The gun went off. He took off and won the race. My sciatic nerve fired with the gun and I was stuck in place, unable to move. I got out of the blocks and after to easy steps, there was no more running left in me. Like an idiot, I jogged to the finish line, so my injured jog is now an official result. One hundred meters in 20.99 seconds. 

And it just hit me... that guy cursed me! He was a huge, 'roided up ball of energy. He ran the 100, 200, 400, hurdles, pole vaulted, long jumped, and put the shot. I do need to redeem myself for myself. I literally was stuck in the blocks with pain shooting down my hip and hamstring.

Frustrated would be an understatement.


----------



## sittapygmaea

that sounds incredibly unpleasant @telepariah. I feel your pain. :frustrating: But it's a new forum for you, and the novelty-borne hiccups have hopefully been spent at this point. How are you feeling now (physically)? I hope the pain was short lived.



telepariah said:


> Well, my track meet didn't go so well. I got up early and ate a great breakfast. Drove an hour to the venue and had plenty of time to get warmed up and ready for my first race, 100 meters. So at the starting line, the guy who won it turned to me and said, "I don't know if I can do this. My sciatica is killing me." The gun went off. He took off and won the race. My sciatic nerve fired with the gun and I was stuck in place, unable to move. I got out of the blocks and after to easy steps, there was no more running left in me. Like an idiot, I jogged to the finish line, so my injured jog is now an official result. One hundred meters in 20.99 seconds.
> 
> And it just hit me... that guy cursed me! He was a huge, 'roided up ball of energy. He ran the 100, 200, 400, hurdles, pole vaulted, long jumped, and put the shot. I do need to redeem myself for myself. I literally was stuck in the blocks with pain shooting down my hip and hamstring.
> 
> Frustrated would be an understatement.


----------



## telepariah

Thanks for your kind words, @_Sit_tapygmaea. It's not too bad. I just can't run yet but will be able to soon. I've been doing nerve flossing exercises and it seems to be limited to the piriformis muscle putting pressure on the nerve. 

Oh, and I was joking about the curse. It just made it a better story, don't you think? ;-) I don't actually blame anybody but myself for not being warmed up properly and not listening to the soreness in my right achilles, which I stupidly told myself would be alright if I could just get out of the blocks and up to speed without tearing it. I was a dumbass about that and never should even have tried to start the race the way it was.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I washed and hung my laundry today. That's enough for now.


----------



## Windblownhair

Walked the dogs and weeded the yard, then stretched and lifted weights. Weights are definitely the most fun. Stretching I think I'll enjoy more as my flexibility increases.


----------



## Pucca

More kettlebells!


----------



## Asinya

Been sick for two weeks - back to the gym today - started out gently for today and still beat my own record on the cross trainer (I do ten minute warmup and try to clock "steps" and "distance" and today was a new record) 

On to the weights and still managed all my old weights and reps, but plank had gone down from 1 minute 17 to 57 seconds - atrocious.

Still - I feel awesome and I had MISSED it so much!

(No, I'm in no way fit, as you may tell from this post - I'm about 20 kilo overweight and I have asthma - but I AM working on it, and it felt amaaaazing!!!)


----------



## jamaix

I've been going fairly consistently to the gym now for about 4 months(I think, kind of lost track). I still hate the treadmill and arc, but it is getting easier all the time. Weight lifting isn't going as well as I would like. I am having a lot of problems with rotator cuff pain.
Every time I think it is getting better, and I try to add back some of my weight lifting, I'm quickly reminded that the problem is still there. I really don't want to go see a doctor. I do wonder how long this is going to take to heal.


----------



## 66767

I spent 2 hours at the gym; approximately 40 min doing some cardio, then 20 min training triceps, 20 min, thighs, and 20 min, core. Also just longboard for 30 min, if that counts as some light exercise.


----------



## Gossip Goat

yeshhhh.


----------



## jamaix

Yes, I exercised today, but not very enthusiastically. Having some serious motivation problems.


----------



## Lakin

Today, I took a walk and mowed the lawn. I also took a nap and ate a pint of ice cream. I hope those cancel out evenly.


----------



## Gingersassin

I ran 3 miles with my boyfriend. I'm planning on going for 4 tomorrow... maybe.


----------



## SpreeFirit

YES.
Feeling that ring of sweaty fire burn through my cellulite.
Feels like victory.
...Smells like victory.


----------



## Vast Silence

Nope, today is my rest day 

I'm following Frank Medrano's Calisthenics workout plan and its awesome~
I'm pretty proud of myself right now. I hope to look somewhat like him by the end of the summer~
Maybe if I look sexy as fuck the ladies will stand my fluffy mushy snuggly personality?  (wishful thinking)


----------



## raskoolz

Played intensive pickup basketball for about 2 hours. Feels good to get out of your head and into your body.


----------



## sittapygmaea

sorry for the slow response @g_w. I hope you are doing well these days? Up to your usual tricks?

Thank you for the suggestions and support! I'm not running to lose weight; I want to improve my cardiovascular endurance and enjoy outdoor solitude while I'm doing it. The venue is a big part of the appeal for me (I do trail running in parks). A bike might be a reasonable compromise, although I'd have to buy one, and IME it doesn't allow one to experience the natural environment as directly as one does on foot. 

I am trying to exercise at least _some_ caution with the injury-- I don't run if it's feeling painful before I start;I wait until it improves. Also, none of these have been acute injuries; they are chronic issues, possibly in the category of repetitive stress. So far, even if I take a week or two or three off-- they just come back. If I didn't run with these chronic pains, I would never run at all. Which might be sensible, I admit, but I *really* don't enjoy being turned back from my goals. 

The shin splints I started with eventually abated. It took a year and the PT did eventually help with that. I'm hoping the new ones won't last quite as long. Not sure exactly what they are, but it started on the left side about 6 months ago, and in the right one about a month ago. The left, especially, has never gotten much better or worse after the initial onset, though the jogging definitely causes it to flare. Also walking on grade (up or down).

The following two stretches, recommended for the shin splints and general running stretches, cause some tenderness in the highlighted area of the inner ankle: 



















I'm not sure why I'm throwing all this info at you; perhaps it's a defensive impulse. 




g_w said:


> Time for a patented INTJ's Te-Hellfire missile strike. (As if your husband doesn't give you enough of those...)
> 
> 1) 7 miles is not a short run.
> 2) running on ankle injury is a BAD idea. I have other suggestions down below.
> 3) get a new physical therapist. Iatrogenic injuries are not a recognized part of a successful treatment protocol.
> 4) Two super-fit looking guys? Control for age and sex: the average man has 12 to 14 times the testosterone of the average woman. This cuts down on body fat AND builds more muscle.
> 
> There, feeling better? :ssad:
> 
> Further suggestions:
> a) is the ankle injury of a sort -- for the shin splints the answer is already "yes" -- to be aggravated by impact? If so, hop on a bicycle and try those hills. Your quadriceps will curse you out in chipmunk.
> b) join a gym and pursue a 12-week program of *heavy* lifting, beginning with squats. Your bodyfat-in-the-wrong-places (and your booty!) will thank you.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## telepariah

I have determined that in addition to not warming up well, or possibly warming up too soon because I was running fast about 45 minutes before my race, I had been favoring my right leg because of a sore achilles. It was centered on the tendon itself about 2 inches above the calcaneus directly behind the ankle bones. So I have rested it for two weeks while also doing nerve flossing and rolling the left piriformis on a rubber ball and a foam roller plus exercises and stretches for the piriformis. I haven't walked with a limp at all since the injury and my foot was only numb once or twice. My back is a little tight but easy to work out and not really painful. 

So today I tested it. I went to the track with only my squishy shoes and ran 1600 meters three times. On the second 1600 I pushed my speed up a little with tempo and stride length for all the straightaways. Then on the third, I did the same but with 200 meter pushes instead of 100. The nerve is still inflamed and I feel it if I lift my left knee while running (but not if I do the same while standing). Possibly a little too soon but I feel like I need to get moving at this point. I feel fine afterwards so I don' think I overdid it. Might get a session in on Tuesday this week and have PT on Wednesday. Hope I can turn the corner and get into a routine again. I hate being injured and am a very bad patient.


----------



## Pucca

Over the weekend I did some road biking (approx. 10 mi. hill work). I also swam and paddleboated for fun. 

I just bought 3 more kettlebells. One is a match to the weight I was using before and the other two are 5 lbs. heavier. Working my way up slowly.


----------



## Pucca

sittapygmaea said:


> I'm not running to lose weight; I want to improve my cardiovascular endurance and enjoy outdoor solitude while I'm doing it.


Since you're struggling with impact injury (shin splints), you can take a break from running while still maintaining or even improving your cardiovascular endurance through swimming laps.



sittapygmaea said:


> The shin splints I started with eventually abated. *It took a year* and the PT did eventually help with that. I'm hoping the new ones won't last quite as long. Not sure exactly what they are, but it started on the left side about 6 months ago, and in the right one about a month ago. The left, especially, has never gotten much better or worse after the initial onset, though the jogging definitely causes it to flare. Also walking on grade (up or down).


Frankly, when shin splints flare, you have to rest a week or week and half to allow for complete recovery. Most chronic shin split issues are due to muscle imbalance, poor form while running, or ill-fitting shoes. You've addressed your shoes (pronation issues?) Since you're a runner, you probably already know to avoid heel striking and other form issues which will aggravate shin splints. Stretching _can_ help relieve the pain, but it's not going to go away if the root issue is muscle imbalance, which is another type of workout you'll need to incorporate in addition to running. Heel loading with the squats that @g_w recommended are probably a good start.


----------



## darthvader92

no i quit, being extremely genetically gifted, causes me to go from big to huge on a 1k cal cut, running at novice strength


----------



## telepariah

I worked out on the track today after a far more rigorous warm-up using dynamic stretches for sprinting and i was a lot better. Sciatic nerve is still somewhat entrapped and irritated but for the first time since my injury, I can actually run, not only jog. My achilles are sore but not damaged. I have to be careful with them and not do this again until they are pain free. I can jog like this but no running again for a few days. I'm slightly encouraged.


----------



## Pucca

The extra kettlebell weight is difficult, but my previous weights are too easy. Exercised and played some volleyball, fun!


----------



## unoriginal

What I consider exercise, probably isn't typically viewed as such. But i exercised a lot!


----------



## sittapygmaea

did a 7 mile run. have been trying to do infrequent, shorter runs still. helping but not stopping the problem.


----------



## jamaix

Gradually adding more weight lifting into my routine. Managed to increase most this past week.


----------



## Pucca

Ugh, found out my burpees and push ups did not have correct technique. Correct form actually makes the burpees easier and the push ups nearly impossible. *facepalm* I definitely have to build some muscle.


----------



## ForsakenMe

Yes I did. :kitteh: Was pretty sore from yesterday's workout, but I pushed myself to do a workout session today anyway. Been working out with my favorite DVDs for 10 weeks now... have lost 15+ pounds and still going strong. So proud of myself. roud:


----------



## sittapygmaea

7 mile run + light weights. trying not to be discouraged.


----------



## johnnyyukon

sittapygmaea said:


> 7 mile run + light weights. trying not to be discouraged.


good jerb!

hey u ever get that headlamp?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Zumba today.
next tuesday, i start taking tap dancing classes.


----------



## telepariah

Yep. I'd heard those words so many times over the years and somehow just thought that since I had not experienced it yet, that I would be able to continue doing what I know how to do with no ill effects. Naturally, I was deluded. I'm sure of one thing... I won't be running again for a long time, if ever. But I'm not ready to give up skiing, no. Skiing is easy--just surrender to gravity and steer. Running is hard. I had a good 50 year run. If it's over, I'm ok with that. ;-)


----------



## zara1

i m still planning to start but .... not started as yet give some tips?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Finished my lifting and squats just then. I then spent a good half an hour admiring my muscular development. I've got a long way to go to attaining the body I want to have, but it's always nice to see some growth. :happy:


----------



## telepariah

Have not exercised in a long time now and looks like still a long time before I can start much. I went to my first rolf therapy session yesterday. I feel quite a lot better now but this morning a awakened with unbearable pain in my neck muscles, which the therapist worked pretty hard. My legs hurt too but nothing like my head and neck. It was only like the third time in my life I ever cried from physical pain. I can't blame it all strictly on the rolfing. After rolfing I had another in a string of very stressful days at work in which I was being asked to save an account that was in trouble due to the unethical behavior of others. I was set up to fail but I worked until midnight, facilitated the meeting, and the client was happy. I hate the hero system, but that's for another post. The bottom line was I could have mitigated the pain if I had taken it easy, iced my neck and head, and gone to bed in better shape.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Tried practicing on my waveboard. It's the second day and I've finally got my feet balanced somewhat on the board. Not a perfect attempt but I will not give up.


----------



## johnnyyukon

sittapygmaea said:


> thank you for your replies, @telepariah and @Laughmore.
> @telepariah I am gratified that you also feel muscle soreness after your big days (although I know your big days are much more serious than mine). I guess this is a natural consequence of an activity like running that is so much harder on the body. My husband does not generally feel sore after he runs, but his MO is totally different. He runs short distances frequently; I run longer distances infrequently. I am very sorry to hear that you're struggling with injuries again. I knew of the recurrent problems that were interfering with your running but I didn't realize you were facing impediments to skiing as well. That must be stressful.
> 
> I appreciate all that info @Laughmore, even though now I am even more suspicious and confused than when I started, damn it! :tongue:. It sounds like you are focusing more on weights/muscle and less on running but you do some running as well? Running is the main thing I have been doing lately, though I have also incorporated some light weights and body weight exercises like push ups because I'm 41 and therefore losing muscle mass by the year, I know. But I'm pretty ad hoc about the latter. I was much more systematic about training to run and trying to increase my endurance and cardio-respiratory stamina, which was always a weak point for me. I have struggled with various injuries pretty much the whole time although I did a controlled, slow increase in duration (mostly midshin and below; I've never had a significant problem with knees, hips or the intervening points). I'm curious what dietary changes you have made as well. I have never made any changes for increased exercise; in fact I'm sure I eat more licentiously than I used to. I eat ice cream pretty much every day (sugar and dairy fat are my biggest weaknesses). I do stay hydrated and take electrolytes on runs (nuun tabs in my water bottle).


Oh, btw, I thought about your question some more, even though I have no idea what I'm talking about.

I would think that pushing yourself on runs (especially if you run "infrequently"aka not daily) would be the equivalent of adding 20lbs to one's bench press, so more rest (ooh, and drink whole milk, I drink a TON of it. keeps mass on my naturally lean frame). 

But more importantly I think you people that run that much are insane, lol.

I can't do more than 4-5 miles before I get bored and that's on a trail with "barefoot" shoes. Lift some weights gurl!! 

But I guess exercise at your level and others' gets to a spiritual point. Not bad by any means, but don't levitate off the face of the earth! Hope you figure it out!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Well, ran 20 minutes and practiced flipping my new karambit around for like 2 hours watching The Abyss (not sure that last one counts).


----------



## telepariah

My neck has finally settled down some. My achilles hurts less than it has for several weeks but it's still quite tender. Since I am not running, the sciatica does not really bother me but I know it's still there. I'm going on vacation tomorrow and for the first time in my life, I have zero plans for exercise during vacation. Just telling myself to stay patient.


----------



## sittapygmaea

for myself: a 7 mile run. i was tired and did less than last time but it was still good to do and felt like a push. It was my first run in about 10 days because 

a) it was really hot last week and i don't do well in the heat and 
b) I had a visitor here for a week from overseas and was quite pleasantly preoccupied (someone I met on PerC, actually; this forum has brought many good things into my life). 

***
Also, have a great vacation @telepariah! Hopefully you can take the opportunity to explore your other interests and possibly even get some nice massage or similar body care while you're away. I feel your pain about chronic injuries and I'm very sorry you are still struggling with them. :sad: As you know, I have reacted with incredulity and stubborn denial to my own injuries. Perhaps less well known is the fact that I've also been known to have peevish tantrums like a two year old, kick the couch and pout and feel sorry for myself. Somehow i can't imagine you doing that-- you seem to have the patience of a saint, though even saints must have their limits. 



telepariah said:


> My neck has finally settled down some. My achilles hurts less than it has for several weeks but it's still quite tender. Since I am not running, the sciatica does not really bother me but I know it's still there. I'm going on vacation tomorrow and for the first time in my life, I have zero plans for exercise during vacation. Just telling myself to stay patient.


----------



## madchuckle

Just returned to work from my arms/back day workout, feeling pumped up  

I always struggled with schedules, but last 2 months were extremely clockworkish in terms of fitness for me. Never surrender!


----------



## FakeLefty

I'm actually exercising nowadays. Starting off light so far- 20 sit-ups in the morning and 20 sit-ups at night. That number's gonna increase later on.


----------



## johnnyyukon

The nice thing about owning a treadmill is you can put on a 50lb rucksack and simply walk for 20 minutes and get an awesome leg workout, which I did today. 

I'm using the washer/dryer room (no washer dryer) for a little storage, but I've found I can stick my little Vornado, circulating room heater and crank it up to around 105 degrees for some hot yoga.

Oh, and actually, the #1 reason to own a treadmill is, you can run in your underwear :laughing:


----------



## LibertyPrime

I didn't, got sick on monday (stomach) so I couldn't eat on monday and yesterday I was on a diet. Felt better today :/ but I have hell week (a ton of heavy calisthenics) and that means right now I'm loading up on protein and vitamins before making the 3 day push to finish hell week on Friday-Saturday-Sunday.

Wish me luck.


----------



## johnnyyukon

FreeBeer said:


> I didn't, got sick on monday (stomach) so I couldn't eat on monday and yesterday I was on a diet. Felt better today :/ but I have hell week (a ton of heavy calisthenics) and that means right now I'm loading up on protein and vitamins before making the 3 day push to finish hell week on Friday-Saturday-Sunday.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck!!

Hell week. Sounds like a fraternity thing.


----------



## Metalize

I need a gym membership, I think. You can do some stuff on your own, but it's kind of limited.


----------



## sittapygmaea

7.5 mile run. It was really hot and kicked my ass. I've been lax lately and really need to kick it. Time for some good old fashioned suffering.


----------



## Riven

Agh, the last time I've gone to the gym was one or two weeks ago, I think; I can't seem to go to the gym because I can't be bothered right now, I'm beginning to be a little obsessed with the web and I've got school work to deal with right now also.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I walked up to the tv to change the channel because I lost the remote.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I went for an hour long walk and saw a deer.


----------



## Ace Face

Nobody will let me do anything. FUUUUUUUUUUUCK. I'm so ready for this shit to be over. I wanna go outside and do stuff


----------



## sittapygmaea

quite a bit, in the scheme of things. i'm trying to get back to running multiple times a week again. didn't want to overdo it, though i ended up running more than i intended to (6.5 running +1.5 walking for warm up/cool down). In order to offset the likelihood of injury to the greatest extent possible, i did my full battery of stretches twice (once before running and once after) and I also did some light weights, push ups and squats. it was a good start for my promise to get back on the exercise wagon. now i just have to keep it up.


----------



## Metalize

I do feel better after a decent lifting session, though if I cross the precarious line between "good workout" and "overdoing", I just feel exhausted and jittery for the rest of the day.

I noticed my mood lifted yesterday after I did something else that was rather physically strenuous for me.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I did walk around the store today.


----------



## Acadia

not yet but I'm going running by the river later which is my favorite thing to do so yay


----------



## NomadLeviathan

I've done nothing consistently since I sold my bike and my bench, so I've adopted a body weight routine. It gives me no excuse due to troubles getting to the gym when I have my boy. 

Also, for fun, brotips, and motivation:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I've been swimming most days for the past 2 weeks opposed to being completely lazy like I was pretty much the whole summer. Its such a positive, my base mood is way elevated even when I'm not doing anything, I'm just more relaxed and content in general. Definitely going to continue.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I cracked the back of my head with the barbell on the way up from a squat


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I had to go get the mailbox key.


----------



## sittapygmaea

i ran 8 miles today (+2 miles for warm up, cool down, and two breaks). I ran twice this week (other was 6). I've been running more frequently but less distance and i wanted to try for a push today. it was tough. Overall, though, this was a good week with 2 runs, 3 hikes, and some various and sundry body weight exercises like push ups and squats. i am not where i want to be, but at least i am getting there again after a long span of holding steady or regressing. i'm also really hopeful that taking it easier for a few months is going to pay off for my running injuries. fingers crossed.


----------



## Catwalk

I have a petite figure this _discourages _me from fitness; as I also can tone easily and looked toned doing nothing naturally. I prefer a more softer feel. I feel I can get away with it. So, I don't exercise everyday, when I do it is treadmill and ab crunching for basic fitness.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Walked 5km in an hour.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I did an half hour Zumba workout, sit-ups and squats. It's only the first week, so I can't tell any significant changes in my fitness. I'm just grateful that I can move at all.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Spitta Andretti said:


> I cracked the back of my head with the barbell on the way up from a squat


Sounds like something I'd do. lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

Oh, yeah. I've been lifting for about 14 years, but took some time off for a few months for...well, I have no excuse, really. I've been back at it regularly. I do an upper/lower body split that mainly consists of compound movements like squats, deadlifts, bench, rows, and accessory exercises.

So, today was upper body...


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Snakecharmer said:


> Sounds like something I'd do. lol


It was an INFJ moment of not paying attention to what I was doing and what was happening around me


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

This is pretty pathetic compared to other stuff here, but decided to start so regular exercise today. I had a plan I signed up for almost a month ago that I intend to do this evening, and this morning I followed a 35 minute yoga video. Holy crap am I out of shape. I feel great though.

Now I'm just wondering about food...

EDIT: okay, I'm bit cut out for this exercise thing. I'm doing the weakest and most basic workout offered, and I barely made it through. Not sure if this is worth it.

What wasn't worth it was eating. I've been on my usual horrible-diet binge for a while now and trying to not eat for a few days to reset myself. I was actually thinking of doing a long fast while adopting this new workout program to make it even more punishing, but that's not going to happen. Everything I like to eat is bad there's no way I can make any significant change. Might as well enjoy it. 

But seriously, I don't know if I'm even going to bother with this tomorrow. That was awful - I can't even physically do one of the exercises! So much for a new routine


----------



## Snakecharmer

Rest day today. Squats tomorrow


----------



## pagodite

Yes. I did 9x400s at 85 pace.


----------



## Lemxn

HIIT routine. And almost throw up at the end.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I did some cardio kickboxing and squats with dumb bell curls.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I did my bicep and tricep curls while watching the cricket. What a satisfying sesh. I was smashing through the heaviest set of weights I've done with little difficulty. Another two or three more sessions like that and I'll be able to add more weight to the dumbbells, which would be fantastic as I've stagnated at the 12kg mark for a little while now. For the first time I got through four sets comfortably on each arm with the 12kg dumbbell (which is my heavy weight for short, intense bursts of strength building) before switching down to the 10kg dumbbell, which is my lighter weight for building endurance.

Now it's time for forearm curls and squats. Forearm curls are the best, I look forward to them so much.


----------



## Impavida

Currently exercising 6 days per week. I'm doing a 5/3/1 strength cycle and working on some oly lifts.

Yesterday was technique work for my snatch. Tonight is deadlift. Tomorrow is shoulder stabilizers and technique work for my overhead squat. Sunday is active recovery with a 5k run, or maybe a 5k row if it's too cold outside.


----------



## Korvyna

I did some legs and abs today. My legs are killing me and I've climbed the stairs entirely too many times, and look like a penguin coming back down them.


----------



## Fredward

Shaved my face today and realized that I had gotten fucking fat so please shame me if I don't post in here daily.


----------



## with water

I need a list of people to harass daily about their exercise habits. Go go go go!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Walk up and down the stairs at the museum today. I did cardio kickboxing this morning before going out. It was effing raining when I was on my way home. I seem to have caught a serious flu.. I'll have to postpone my exercise routine till I'm well.


----------



## telepariah

I had not done anything since August and have been resting my body allowing it to heal. It's working. Today I went backcountry skiing and did 4 runs for about 3000 vertical feet. I am wickedly out of shape and my legs feel leaden. But the sciatica did not show its face and the achilles tendons performed adequately and are only a little sore tonight. YAY!!!

Oh... the skiing was...


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I went for a walk today.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

3 sets of assisted pistol squats
3 sets of pullups
3 sets of pike pushups

Working towards pistol squat, one armed pullups, and handstand pushups


----------



## Golden Rose

Exercising even while feeling sick.
Granted it's all very abstract and personal but it works for me!

No excuses, it only makes you feel better.


----------



## Impavida

Instead of running, I'm doing Bikram yoga for my active recovery. My poor muscles need some TLC today.


----------



## Lilsnowy

I didn't exercise today but I did the Iceman Cometh yesterday! 

I have some obstacles. I am severely hypothyroid and have gained a lot of weight. I get winded walking up stairs. I could have quit about five times because this was so hard for me but I made myself do it.

Take good care of your health! Don't let anything hold you back no matter what your obstacles.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Gym time.

Really not in the mood today as been a long day at work.
But its not really about the gym, its about forming useful habits.
And if I give up on this, how can I hope to succeed at other things in my life.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Actually did a good workout last night despite not feeling up to it.
Managed to increase the weight a bit on my exercises.
Tonight though is going to be a very light weight/high rep session followed by some cheeky CV.
Slept like a baby last night.


----------



## sittapygmaea

congratulations on keeping up your willpower to let your body rest! I can imagine how hard that was. The skiing looks amazing. If you can believe it, I've never skiied (I grew up in Louisiana) and at this age, I probably never will. Which makes it doubly delightful to hear about your graceful, mindblowing runs. I'm so glad you were able to get back on the slopes after your long, hard rest.



telepariah said:


> I had not done anything since August and have been resting my body allowing it to heal. It's working. Today I went backcountry skiing and did 4 runs for about 3000 vertical feet. I am wickedly out of shape and my legs feel leaden. But the sciatica did not show its face and the achilles tendons performed adequately and are only a little sore tonight. YAY!!!
> 
> Oh... the skiing was...
> View attachment 425570


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I went for a walk in the cold and the dark.


----------



## sittapygmaea

an 8 mile trail run for me today (plus 2 miles warm up and down and about 45 minutes of stretches after). I was embarrassingly tired afterwards, but I've been remiss, so it was great to get back to it. Now I need to sustain. The only downside was that I bruised a vertebra; I think my water bottle may have been positioned strangely.


----------



## zara1

still thinking to start it today


----------



## telepariah

We are having the best November I've seen in the more than 40 years I've lived here. I just had my two best November days ever. Bottomless powder WoW! Gonna get out Saturday for a little gear testing on yet another powder day! My legs and back feel pretty good and I expect my strength and endurance will come back pretty quickly as I just keep skiing.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Yeah :3 also did yesterday but not as well has the day before.


----------



## sittapygmaea

thanks for the follow up! The sleepy feet are intermittent and relatively infrequent- but the issue has persisted through multiple/new shoes so I don't think that's it. I just did a handy google search and it seems likely that the problem is caused by overly tight lacing. Even if things aren't too tight at the beginning, your feet swell as you run, which can lead to compression of the nerves near your ankle if your laces aren't adjusted. So I will try that on my next runs where it's bothersome. Thank you for prompting me to go look into this :kitteh: 



ItisI said:


> I disagree--most people would have plenty of trouble finishing the _*first*_ mile--even if they had to do a walk/run combination. :smile: Have you seen a doctor about the foot issues, or do you need to change your running shoes?


----------



## Vaan

sittapygmaea said:


> thanks for the follow up! The sleepy feet are intermittent and relatively infrequent- but the issue has persisted through multiple/new shoes so I don't think that's it. I just did a handy google search and it seems likely that the problem is caused by overly tight lacing. Even if things aren't too tight at the beginning, your feet swell as you run, which can lead to compression of the nerves near your ankle if your laces aren't adjusted. So I will try that on my next runs where it's bothersome. Thank you for prompting me to go look into this :kitteh:


Yeah this happens to me. If you want to have them looser without the slip try lock lacing, its awesome.


----------



## Kore

Yes! It kicked _my_ ass.


----------



## Macrosapien

I managed to do 50 push up, that's all


----------



## Metalize

Del. snark.


----------



## ItisI

Slacked off today: Only a 5k run. *Shrug*


----------



## Firldetel

Thank you for your post. A good reminder actually. I have started exercising daily. It is my new year resolution this year.


----------



## ItisI

Bench press
flat and inclined flys
push-ups
seated Arnolds
2-mile run


----------



## Fredward

I went to the gym for the first time today. I can't lift my arms anymore. I learned two things about myself: 1) my back might be the primary place sweat seeks to leave my body which makes me feel bad for all those poor machines, mopped it up but still. Ew. 2) I like hurling a medicine ball like it's directed at the heads of my enemies.


----------



## ItisI

2 mile run
military press
bench press
standing rows
side planks
abs
suitcases


----------



## sittapygmaea

i did what has become my 'usual' of late: 7.5 mile run with an additional ~2 miles warming up and down. I loosened my laces beforehand and had no numbness in my feet today.


----------



## ItisI

2 mile run 
crunches
dead lifts
planks


----------



## ItisI

1.5 mile run
bench press
decline presses
decline flys 
leg-ups
crunches
plank


----------



## dengero

I want to do squat's(pistols) today, but I'm so lazy  in that winter times.


----------



## sittapygmaea

i haven't been running more than once a week for the past few months, after some injuries, illnesses and general life intrusions, but I want to get back into a 2-3x/ week schedule and also increase my distances. I would like to work up to doing a half-marathon distance once a week, but it is going to be a while. I know I need to work up to it gradually. 

So, today I ran for the second time in the past few days, and, yeah, I felt it. My legs were heavy, my pace was lethargic, and my stamina was... limited. I ran 6.5 miles instead of the 7.5 I did a few days ago, but it still felt like a victory to get through the run. And now I am *sore*. I already did a round of stretches and rolling, and will take an epsom salt bath. I'm planning to go for 6.5 miles again after two days off. Hopefully that will be enough. I think there's going to be some initial, unavoidable pain here at the front end and I need to just push through it (within reason- don't want to court injury). 

Adding insult to injury, (or vice versa, I suppose), I tripped in mile 5, could not recover, fell onto the upslope grade of the trail and hit my head on a rock. It actually hit the headlamp on my forehead. So now I have a weird raised red line down the middle of my forehead that is swollen and bruised. It looks pretty ridiculous. :dry:

BUT I got up, dusted myself off, and continued to run. So now I feel proud.


----------



## ItisI

1 mile run
light bench press
dips


----------



## Vaan

Unit PT this morning was battle PT- a 4k run up the hill with a rope and a tyre intermittently doing rope pushups, squats, fighting withdrawals and holding it parrallel left right or up. The sweat has not stopped pouring off me.

Weights to follow


----------



## Slagasauras

Only did 20 minutes of cardio today! Well fuck.
Tomorrows a new day for my calisthenics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken Nugget

Did a mile run today. Feels great to be running again.

Used to go on three mile runs 3-5 times a week, but I got lazy once the school year started. It's crazy how much endurance you lose in just a few months. :shocked:


----------



## Chicken Nugget

oops


----------



## ItisI

1.5 mile run

squats
lunges
leg extensions
crunches 
leg ups


----------



## Vaan

Just a 3k webbing run up the hill so far


----------



## ItisI

2 mile run 

bench press
pull ups
planks
seated rows
standing db press
bent-over db flys


----------



## ItisI

1 mile run (slacked off today)

hexagonal bar dead lifts
shrugs
ab work


----------



## Super Luigi

*On a daily basis, at least during the week but not the weekend, I typically run/walk alternating for two miles on a track, do some arm curls, pull-ups (with a machine to help because I don't have the strength to do that on my own yet), a leg-pressing machine, a bench-pressing machine, a machine to work lats, a machine to work shoulders, and fifty calisthenics.
My waistline is surprisingly slim, even after lunch. Granted it's surprising to me, it's not like I'm as skinny as porn twinks, which I secretly envy their slender stomachs. My arms, legs, chest, butt, and overall bod all look really good.
Anyway, that's my routine and why I feel really good right now.*


----------



## Bitlost

2 hours bike ride on snow and ice, got 37mph on one downhill near school, good thing there was no radar as it is bit over speed limit there.

Only 17 hours of exercise this month, I have been slacking.


----------



## telepariah

Skinned up to 12,000 feet three times today and skied powder up to my chest. I'm tired.

In other news, I haven't run in 8 months or so but am starting to feel like I could do it again. Still going to be patient because while the sciatica is all gone, the achilles is still a little tender.


----------



## ItisI

Yes...and no.

I skipped the gym this morning, but I attended a group class for West Coast Swing this afternoon and stayed a bit for the dance after class. I'm no Fred Astaire, but had a good workout for a total of 2 1/2 hours. Dancing is NOT for sissies! :smile:


----------



## ItisI

2 mile run

bench press 
military press
flys 
crunches
wide chin-ups


----------



## Bitlost

1 hour riding bike, tire did blew violently, grabbed the bike and 45 minutes walking / jogging with bike as weight. Fixed tire right when got home, hopped on bike again, 25 minutes vigorous bike ride to get groceries in time, only 16mph average speed on that 25 minutes, spike tires, mountain bike and icy/snowy roads with little wind and just couldn't do faster. 

I guess more exercise is needed.


----------



## ItisI

Sick today.
Stayed in.


----------



## Super Luigi

*Nope, and I haven't for about three days.
Maybe I will before the days is up.
:tongue:*


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Walked 11km.
Done 4km back in 40 minutes.


----------



## ItisI

No exercise this morning, but I'm attending a double group dance class (West Coast Swing) this evening.


----------



## Simpson17866

I have two main sets of indoor exercises that I try to do at least once or twice each every day. *So far, I've done one of each today*:

*Pull-up bar:* I start with either chin-ups (palms facing backwards) or neutral-grip pull-ups (palms facing each other), force myself to do 10, take a few seconds to catch my breath and shake my arms loose, then power through as many of the second as possible.

This morning I got through 10 pull-ups + 7 chin-ups. Generally, I get about 10+5 or 10+8, and my all time record is 10+10 (though I haven't kept track of whether 10 chin-ups first get me more pull-ups second or if 10 pull-ups first get me more chin-ups second)

*Squats + Lunges:* I put on a 26-minute Within Temptation covers playlist and alternate between squats, lunges, and mixes ("left lunge - squat - right lunge - squat - left lunge - squat - right lunge ..." in addition to just "squat - squat - squat ... right lunge - left lunge - right lunge - left lunge ...") for the entire time, occasionally punctuated by sets of 10-15 push-ups.


----------



## Super Luigi

*


Simpson17866 said:



I have two main sets of indoor exercises that I try to do at least once or twice each every day. So far, I've done one of each today:

Pull-up bar: I start with either chin-ups (palms facing backwards) or neutral-grip pull-ups (palms facing each other), force myself to do 10, take a few seconds to catch my breath and shake my arms loose, then power through as many of the second as possible.

This morning I got through 10 pull-ups + 7 chin-ups. Generally, I get about 10+5 or 10+8, and my all time record is 10+10 (though I haven't kept track of whether 10 chin-ups first get me more pull-ups second or if 10 pull-ups first get me more chin-ups second)

Squats + Lunges: I put on a 26-minute Within Temptation covers playlist and alternate between squats, lunges, and mixes ("left lunge - squat - right lunge - squat - left lunge - squat - right lunge ..." in addition to just "squat - squat - squat ... right lunge - left lunge - right lunge - left lunge ...") for the entire time, occasionally punctuated by sets of 10-15 push-ups.

Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity, what appeals to you as an intuitive about exercise? Why do you do it?
^ Basically the same question just phrased differently.*


----------



## Simpson17866

Army Man said:


> *
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what appeals to you as an intuitive about exercise? Why do you do it?
> ^ Basically the same question just phrased differently.*


 I could say the same about Sensors:

How can you look past the physical experience of soreness and exhaustion to remind yourself about the more abstract connection between present exercise and future health :wink:


----------



## Super Luigi

*


Simpson17866 said:



I could say the same about Sensors:

How can you look past the physical experience of soreness and exhaustion to remind yourself about the more abstract connection between present exercise and future health :wink:

Click to expand...

Because when I look in the mirror and I flex my muscles I feel really good about myself. In spite of all my laziness, I feel like I've done something meaningful with my life. That feeling goes away when I don't look as good anymore.
Okay, I answered the question. Now it's your turn.
:tongue:*


----------



## ItisI

Because your *next* move is the most important one...


----------



## Macrosapien

Didn't work out at all, and havent worked out for a while now. But I'm a vegetarian lol, so it doesn't really matter anyways lol.


----------



## candycane75

I was not going to share anymore, because I did not want to hog the thread. Then I thought it just might motivate others. I am 38 and have only been doing cross-fit since June and I did not really work out before. I have lost 60 lbs. and am healthier than I have ever been, I do also eat 80% paleo.

Okay, I did workout last night. I usually do 5 days a week. So my workout last night was:
-15 minute warm-up and dynamic stretching
-5 rounds of lifting 65% of my deadlift and strict press 8 reps each. Between reps 15 back extensions and 15 tricep ring dips each round.
-Then lastly our met-con was called the SOB, It was timed: 50 100 lb. deadlift reps, 50 box jumps, and ran for 300 meters. My time was 6 min even. I was in second place out of the 7 of us that did it.

I say all that to say if this nerdy chick can do it anyone can!


----------



## shazam

The eating is the hard part for me. At my best I was 75kg. I'm now 69kg. The goal is 80kg, nom nom.


----------



## Super Luigi

I exercised today and feel great about it!
roud:


----------



## ChristopherKoch

Great ideas...Thank you for sharing such informative ideas.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Doing Convict Conditioning.

Did 2x20 wall push-ups and 2x20 jackknife squats today. The latter took me to the intermediate level. It's a shame I didn't look into the manual, because if I'd bother to, I could have done 2x25 wall push-ups taking me to an intermediate level :/ .

Got nauseous after finishing. Was worried I'll vomit for a moment.

EDIT:
Ended up doing 2x25 wall pushups, so both exercises are on intermediate level now.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Done 1x10 + 1x6 of Flat Knee Raises and Vertical Pulls reaching the beginner level. Damn, these exercises are very difficult. IIRC I made almost no progress on Vertical Pulls last time I was doing the program.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Did 3x26 wall push-ups and 3x26 jackknife squats today. At high reps it gets horribly bothersome. Testing my patience. Need to do 3x50 and 3x40 to progress to next level.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I did my pre-breakfast workout today, then I did a quick HIIT workout! Yay.

Now to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## ItisI

Sure did--I participated in the Arnold Pump and Run in Columbus.
Did win (naturally), but *completed* it--as I knew I would, having done so twice already. :smile:


----------



## floodbear

Hell yeah. I went to a park and trudged around in the snow and petted a baby red pine tree and rubbed some kind of cottony seed pod between my fingers and took this picture of a frozen pond with my almost-dead phone.


----------



## Evolvenda

I think strength training(with olympic lifts) is the best form of exercise for any fitness goal.


----------



## Kitty23

I exercise at least 5 times a week. Today I worked out my arms using weights.


----------



## floodbear

da proof


----------



## Yamato

platorepublic said:


> Just somewhere you can post what you did to make your body healthier. Maybe something to motivate you.
> 
> *Did you exercise today?*


Took a walk around the block , does that count as exercise , walking ?


----------



## Kitty23

Today I did 100 squats while holding a 6lb weight.


----------



## ItisI

Went to a swing dance this evening--exercise nonetheless... :smile:


----------



## Kitty23

Actually, now make that 120 squats I did today while holding a 6 lb. weight.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Took a walk in the stadium and then around the block.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Walked for 4.5 miles. :kitteh:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Went brisk-walking from Street 61 to 82.


----------



## ItisI

I ran today, did some light lifting and stretched.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Went to the nearby stadium. I had done 6 rounds of jogging and another 6 rounds of just ambling. Overall, a satisfactory morning workout although I've realized my stamina isn't what it used to be. I need to regain it soon. Eventually.


----------



## marblecloud95

Went out and checked the mail.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

3 rounds in the stadium and 2 laps around the block.


----------



## telepariah

Spent the weekend climbing and skiing peaks above 12,000 feet.


----------



## Kitty23

Did 130 squats while holding a 6 lb. weight.


----------



## ItisI

2.25 mile run
lunges
calf raises
bench press sets
incline barbell presses and flys
stretches


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Did 3 laps of brisk-walking in the morning and an hour of Piloxing yesterday evening. 

Time is now 6 am. Time to get into my gear and start moving. I have to get used to this routine.


----------



## voron

I did my usual exercise. Lifted 80 times with both hands and did 60 sit ups. I've gotten a bit rusty.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

3 laps of brisk-walking around the stadium track. 2 laps around the neighbourhood. 10 minutes of cardio workout.


----------



## voron

I ran approximately 1 mile today, or more.
Lifted 80 times with both hands
50 sit-ups


----------



## ItisI

Ran 1.25 miles followed by leg exercises: squats, step-ups, lunges and leg extensions.
Skipped core exercises today...Shame on me!


----------



## Jordgubb

Did a hill challenge on the treadmill.


----------



## autsdraws

I ran today and all week and last week...all the time, honestly, since I'm on the track team 
I've been going through a lot of shit lately and running really helps get my spirits up. It's _so_ helpful. Like an antidepressant, but totally natural.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Did 5 laps around the track, 3 laps around the block, and some repetitions of arm curling. Feeling a bit freshen up to start the day. In the evening, will be going to do some Zumba exercise.


----------



## Jordgubb

On the treadmill as I type this. Lol


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

9 laps around the stadium track. Brisk-walked 2 laps around the neighbourhood. Have gain some muscles though..


----------



## ItisI

SilentButDeadly said:


> On the treadmill as I type this. Lol



Focus!!! You don't want to fall off the treadmill... :smile:

I did

squats
chin-ups
military presses and
various core exercises today.


----------



## Jordgubb

ItisI said:


> Focus!!! You don't want to fall off the treadmill... :smile:
> 
> I did
> 
> squats
> chin-ups
> military presses and
> various core exercises today.


I multitask like crazy on the treadmill. (Phone calls/texting/perc.) I just get bored! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ran 1.5 miles in the morning. 10 reps of jumping jacks. Sit-ups. Planking. Burpees.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Yesterday I had taken a rest the whole day to recuperate. Today, I've jogged 1.7 miles and did some basic stretches.


----------



## telepariah

I haven't been checking in on this thread much lately. I'm out for a while with another injury. I hit a tree skiing with my left leg. Really lucky I didn't break anything but I am purple from knee to ankle and there is a lot of painful pressure on my shin when I stand in one place without moving. As long as I'm gently walking around, it isn't bad but I think I have a mild case of compartment syndrome. 

Since I had to stop running due to achilles tendonitis and sciatica almost a year ago, I have not been very consistent about getting exercise other than skiing. I'm at about 50 days so far this season and I walk a fair amount getting to and from work. But that's it. I notice the difference in skiing. I am slow climbing and get slower the more runs we do so I feel like kind of an anchor on the group if they are much faster than I am. But I don't stop and try to keep a steady pace. I'll get there.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I've barely been gym in the last couple of weeks. Fucking uni has gotten in the way. Going for sure today though, it's chest day.


----------



## sittapygmaea

i ran 5.5 miles. it wasn't pretty, but i did it. even that damn hill at the end, though my face was beet red for a good 30 minutes afterwards. i also did weights for the first time in weeks the day before and my arms are on fire. it's ridiculous. my posts here are like a broken record. i need to be making more time for thus sack of meat i carry around. it won't get any easier with time.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Did 2 miles around the track.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Finally got through 3 miles today. That wasn't too bad.


----------



## Wolf

I'm going to renew my gym membership soon, but for now I'll just stick to basic stuff to get back into the swing of things. I am finally returning to regular exercising and working out, my energy levels used to be very low due to lack of nutrition & celiac disease (having trouble finding foods that I enjoy.) I am working to gain weight back now.

I jogged 1.5 miles, Did a few sets of push ups, sit ups, and planks, and did some stretches for about 20 minutes.

Right now I am about as flexible as a brick, lol.


----------



## Mange

I rode my bike 12 miles in total today, which is something I do frequently. Only because I Dont have a car. But hey, its like some form of exercise. So that's good.


----------



## cipherpixy

Not today. Sprain my lower spinal column last evening attempting higher set of weights on deadlift. I did it right. I just wasn't ready for that level of weights. I'm taking the day off.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This morning my period came :frustrating:, so I had decided to chill for a bit and walked 3 miles around the track.


----------



## telepariah

Well, I didn't have compartment syndrome. But I did get nerve damage in my leg. Pretty severe as a matter of fact. I worked every day the week after I hit the tree. Then starting last Thursday, as the swelling in my leg reduced, I developed a really terrifying nerve pain in my leg. By Sunday I could not stand for more than 3 seconds without hitting the floor to get it elevated over my head. I went to the emergency room, where x-rays and ultrasound were both negative. No fractures and no blood clots. Good enough news I suppose. But the fucking pain is unreal. I refused narcotics because I hate that shit. But keeping it elevated all the time is not acceptable. Now it feels like it's getting better but I think it will be a long time before I can be active again. I cooked dinner tonight and the pain was what I would have considered really bad before this injury but it is nothing compared to what I had last weekend. I think I will recover but it might take months.


----------



## ESTPenis

Yup, I "worked out" tonsssss....


----------



## Whilto

Yes. i do exercise everyday


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I jogged 1.5 miles and brisk-walked for another 1 mile.


----------



## fanbrits

I did. And my kids motivate me. It's their birthday and I got my boys a trampoline and a couple of kids gymnastics leotards . They both love gymnastics and it didn't cost that much and looking at them I decided to start working out myself. Singed up to a gym and I'm so proud of it


----------



## SummerHaze

yes while i was brushing my teeth i squated 50 times


----------



## Elsewhere1

No, but I did trail walk 4.50 miles yesterday with my gf.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Going back to gym today after more than a month off. I'm so excited to get back into it. I wonder if I will be able to pick up exactly where I left off or if I would have to drop down a little. Either way I can't wait :coolest:


----------



## arcanus_intus

Nope.









Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Did African dance for an hour with at least a 100 others today.


----------



## Monroe

How dare you all?


----------



## Baby Spidey

I've been biking for 4 days and my ass already looks so fucking good. I'm so happy. I can even tell I lost some fat. I gained muscle though pretty quickly.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Boot camp workout.


----------



## Zaknafein

Legdaylegdaylegday
It's funny because I actually like it and dislike it at the same time because I don't really like doing thigs but love calf


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I had been walking for 3 hours today. Yesterday night was a Zumba workout.


----------



## arcanus_intus

Yes, it's back day - did deadlifts, high-rows, seated cable rows, and reverse cable flies. Time for some protein.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I did some walking today. Pull-ups, Sit-ups and lunges. Then I went to the playground and climbed all over the place.


----------



## arcanus_intus

Yup, legs and shoulders day. Did squats, leg press, lateral dumbbell raises, shoulder press, calf raises, and shrugs. Now - time for protein...


----------



## ItisI

Leg/shoulder day here as well: run, hex bar, squats, BP and wide chins


----------



## ShatteredHeart

I posted this in another thread, Age of Pandora its an interactive story that unfolds as you exercise. They have a few other scenarios and lots of other tools to get you fit @ DAREBEE - Fitness Made Easy

Also, it is a non-profit, but if you like the content please donate to hep pay server fees


----------



## Wolf

Went for a short run. It should have been longer.

My times are improving, slowly.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Walked for 2 miles. Lateral pull-up. High knee step-ups. Mountain climbing exercise.


----------



## Aridela

Nope 

I really should be doing more. 

I plan to walk the 4 miles to home if the weather is nice.


----------



## sprinkles

I worked in my garden turning soil by hand. I do not like laying around and doing nothing with an easy life and then having to make up for it by expending effort which accomplishes no meaningful work.


----------



## telepariah

After 6 weeks of doing nothing, I came back this weekend with 5000 feet of climbing up and skiing down. Yay skiing!


----------



## arcanus_intus

Yup, but today was arms day - so, barbell curls followed by close grip bench, then I did several super sets of standing dumbbell curls and seated two-handed overhead dumbbell triceps extensions. From there I moved on to a different super set of one-arm dumbbell preacher curls and one-arm overhead dumbbell extensions. Final exercise was also a super set of standing cable curls and cable triceps push-downs. I should feel this for days.


----------



## Wolf

Ran farther and faster today!

A good playlist to listen to is really motivating for me.


----------



## arcanus_intus

Yup, did some interval training on the treadmill, then some core exercises and a good stretch.


----------



## telepariah

One pic from Monday. Going back for a bigger line this coming weekend. :crazy:


----------



## Simpson17866

4.5k again, 21:45


----------



## dragthewaters

Yes, I walked 3.5 miles. I would have liked to walk longer though. On Monday I walked 5.5 miles and it was so nice out.


----------



## Sienna

went for a 3 mile hike outside in the warm sun


----------



## Clyme

I ran for about 15 minutes this morning and walked for about the same.


----------



## ItisI

two mile run
squats
good mornings
leg-ups
rotating torso
crunches
plank (2 minute hold- not too shabby...)


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I done shoulders on Friday and back yesterday. My fucking rear deltoids are in a lot of pain today! It's always a satisfying, if inconvenient, feeling; because you know it means you went hard and ripped that shit up.

I also started tracking my lifts, I'm going to organise all the data into a you beaut spreadsheet, complete with graphs and charts to monitor progress. :coolest:


----------



## voron

Maybe, I cycled 8 km back home.


----------



## MonieJ

I have gotten out out of the groove of working out, I think because stress at work.

I do hope to start back soon but right now my battery is blinkin and I'm super tired of human company atm.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

1 1/2 hr of Salsa.


----------



## Kitty666

My Samsung Health app says I walked around 9,000 steps today so that's cool. But I fucked up enough of my ratios today to last me a week, so I'll have to make time to actually lift a bit later.


----------



## EmmaGold

I was running a lot


----------



## VacantPsalm

I biked about 34 miles (54.7 km). It took almost 5 hours. Might of been a bit too much. : P


----------



## shazam

I ran 5 to 6 miles and cycled 2 to warm down.


----------



## B3LIAL

Not been running as much recently because I've been going everywhere on my bike.

People don't seem to realise that exercise doesn't have to be monotonous treadmill running at a bland gym.

Just walk or cycle where you'd usually take the car. It can help your health and the environment!


----------



## ImminentThunder

Did a leg workout for like 45-50 minutes this morning. I will probably strength train again tomorrow and then do both weights and a run on Friday.

Eating healthy, though...That's the hardest part for me. Definitely ate some Oreo ice cream a few hours ago. It was delicious


----------



## g_w

Biked 24 miles and did half an hour of weightlifting.


----------



## soop

About to head to the gym. Bench and front squats today, weirdly.


----------



## busybee

I ran 4 miles on Friday and 3.5 yesterday! 
I have been neglecting my running a little bit (only running once a week) and feel as though I am back on it now! 
Yey it makes me feel amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Lizzegs and fizzorearms!


----------



## panicattack

45 minutes on the elliptical.
30 minutes on the treadmill.
15 minutes weight training. 
30 minutes of pilates (at home).

My gym was unbelievably crowded today...:frustrating:


----------



## soop

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 of:
tire flips
deadlifts
picking up atlas stones

If you ever work with atlas stones, tape up your forearms, I learned the hard way so you won't have to.


----------



## JackOfBlades

Yes sure.Everyday.


----------



## soop

10x10 deadlifts 10x10 squats


----------



## JayShambles

The only running I did today was running out of weed.


----------



## AntiRed

Everyday!Everyday forever


----------



## bridmaga

Biked 4 miles and full body dumbbell exercise


----------



## panicattack

1 hour 15 minutes on the treadmill.
30 minutes of Pilates.
10 minutes on the stairclimber.
30 minutes of weight training.


----------



## KiraNight

Yeap.I was running


----------



## Eddie McVay

I am very particular about exercises and I never miss them. Today morning I did my exercises without failtoo I did exercise. My father who is diabetic has been instructed by doc to follow a strict exercise routine. My father is very lazy about exercise. Recently I hires assisted living services, the Prestige Care (Excercise & Activities Program | Senior Home Health Care - Prestige Care).


----------



## Simpson17866

Just ran ≈4.5k in 21:55

Ran 1.4 miles in 10:10
Walked/Ran 1.3 miles in 11:45


----------



## panicattack

1 hour on the elliptical. (New personal record, 9.4 miles.)
30 minutes on the treadmill.
45 minutes of weight training.
30 minutes of Pilates.


----------



## Dopey

panicattack said:


> 1 hour on the elliptical. (New personal record, 9.4 miles.)
> 30 minutes on the treadmill.
> 45 minutes of weight training.
> 30 minutes of Pilates.


ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ


----------



## itsbobo

Haven't in two days! Breaks are so great but I going to get a good gym session going today!


----------



## FearAndTrembling

did a bunch of seated rows and standing rows


----------



## Purple Skies

I've never been more motivated to work out and get in shape than when I saw Kanye's 'Fade' music video featuring Teyana Taylor.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Arms, Shoulders, Back and Chest... 2 Hrs worth plus cardio for warm-up.


----------



## Simpson17866

Ran a 5k in about 27:15 this morning.

Ran the first 2500m in 11:55, then alternately walked 600m and ran 1900m in 15:20


----------



## Caveman Dreams

Started moving onto Dumbell's today instead of using machines. Feel the pump so much better.


----------



## Simpson17866

I got through my half-hour of squats, lunges, and push-ups right before lunch, and I'll be doing another 5k in the morning. Calling it for 26:45 as the over-under.


----------



## Simpson17866

Simpson17866 said:


> I got through my half-hour of squats, lunges, and push-ups right before lunch, and I'll be doing another 5k in the morning. Calling it for 26:45 as the over-under.


 Didn't make it.

11:45 for the first half, 15:15 for the second, 27:00 for the whole thing. Trying again Wednesday morning, let's see if I can replicate my 27 minute time instead of trying to make any wagers on a better one. I am not sorry ;-)


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

2hrs walking
1hr yoga


----------



## pwowq

Resting is a part of a well established exercise routine. Something I don't have. Today I choose rest. Been exercising 1-2 hours per day last 17 days. I should rest more often but as long as the body feels OK I guess it is fine to not rest so often.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

28min HIIT - strength.

40 squats
40 lunges
Plank - 4 reps @ 30secs each
Side plank - 8 reps @20secs each
Push ups - 40 reps
Diamond push ups 40 reps
Hamstring leg curl 25 reps
Deadlifts - 20 reps
Prone leg raisers 40 reps

I'm getting a suspension trainer for xmas :kitteh:


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

1.5hrs of walking
1hr yoga

Love my LISS days.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

HIIT 28mins

60 deadlifts
40 leg raisers
40 lunges
40 pushups
[email protected] secs x 4
Side plank @20sec x 8
40 wide leg squats + isotonic hold for 1min

Warmup consisting of bear walk, handstands, shoulder stands and heron pose.

I did good today.


----------



## Simpson17866

So I haven't been able to do my lap-by-lap 5k runs in a while, but I did just run 2 miles in 15 minutes non-stop on the treadmill today, then after a couple of minutes to rest my legs I ran about 6000 strides on the elliptical in 45 minutes (the treadmill didn't measure heart rate, but the elliptical gave me a very consistent 160-165).


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

HIIT - pure cardio, stair sprinting! 
1hr yoga, my strength has definately improved from alternating days with strength workouts. I moved up to the advanced poses in certain parts of my yoga practice today.
1.5hr walking

I mentioned getting a suspencsion trainer. I can buy a good one for $65, F that. I had a brand new length of rope at home that I'd never used rate to 250kgs, stopped by the hardware store this morning and bought some clips. $4 later I have a supension trainer. Heres a DIY if anyone else is interested. http://scoobysworkshop.com/diy-trx-6-dollars/

Im cheap as hell but I kind of like keeping hold of my money.


----------



## Simpson17866

2 more miles on the treadmill (14:40), and 20 minutes on the elliptical (2300 strides, heart rate I think 135-140)


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Strength circuit training 28mins

Warmup - bearwalk, duckwalk, shoulder stand, handstand and crane pose

10 vinyasa blocks (plank, yoga pushup, upward dog, downward dog combo)
20 boat - upward plank combos
20 inverted rows with my suspension trainer kitteh, 10 @ 15 degrees and 10 @45 degrees
Crane pose hold for 20 secs x 6
60 Deadlifts (using my cast iron sewing machine as a weight)
40 deep squats
40 lunges
40 releves (calf raisers)

Body is officially done everything feels like jelly.


----------



## Simpson17866

2 miles on the treadmill in 14 minutes
3 half-hour blocks on the elliptical

Didn't keep track of calories this time, but my heart rate on the elliptical was about 165-170.


----------



## Queen of Cups

No unfortunately.
Sick kids and a husband who worked late. 
And, I've been up all night because the baby is very clingy when he's not well.
I did climb the stairs about a gazillion times.


----------



## Tsubaki

I'm really into yoga lately ^^

In the morning, I did a 10 minute program for toning and weight loss to wake up

In the evening, I did two more like that with one for leg flexibility inbetween (I am theoretically really flexible, I just need to stretch more often to "get back into it")

Afterwards, I did my normal routine for glutes and legs.

All in all, it was about 50 minutes which is not too bad considering that it's a holiday and I was pretty occupied with my family


----------



## ae1905

yes


----------



## The red spirit

ae1905 said:


> yes


Here's cookie for you:kitteh:


----------



## ae1905

The red spirit said:


> Here's cookie for you:kitteh:



a cookie for taking a walk?...what do I get for jogging?


----------



## ae1905

a new year is upon us and it's time to get active...


----------



## The red spirit

ae1905 said:


> a cookie for taking a walk?...what do I get for jogging?


Melon maybe


----------



## Tsubaki

I did my morning yoga routine and I am going to do my evening training routine just like every evening.

ALSO, yesterday, I decided to pick up a new fun sport... and bought a hula hoop ring. Since yesterday, whenever I was watching videos or listening to music, I was practicing, trying to keep that things up over my hips. (So far, bending over to pick it up again is most of the training I get from it, but I am noticing that I'm getting better ^^)


----------



## ae1905

omg, yes I did!...that's 3 days in a row, a miracle!


----------



## Simpson17866

Haven't done full 5Ks at the school track since the semester ended, but just did a 4.5k around my neighborhood in 22:20.

10:10 to run the first 1.4 mile, then 12:10 to alternately walk/run the next 1.3 mile


----------



## Queen of Cups

Finally got the all clear after a medical issue benched me for a few weeks.
Ran 5 miles and did some light lifting.

The sauna after a good work out is absolute heaven.


----------



## titanII

I assaulted the weights this morning...


----------



## Tsubaki

My body still hurt from 3 hours of aikido and dancing at night yesterday and I am also running on barely 4 hours of sleep (went to bed at 5, but am literally unable to sleep past 9)

However, I got myself up and at least did some yoga, a few sets of sumo squats, romanian deadlifts and hip thrusts, as well as a new sequence of core exercises that I tried out, only lightly weighted. I tried to get onto the bike as well, but fatigue hit me really hard and I stopped. Also, I might have to find an alternative for the deadlifts for a while, since I apparently have a trapped nerve or something in my back that specifically hurts during that movement and I should try to get that fixed.


----------



## titanII

Tsubaki said:


> My body still hurt from 3 hours of aikido and dancing at night yesterday and I am also running on barely 4 hours of sleep (went to bed at 5, but am literally unable to sleep past 9)
> 
> However, I got myself up and at least did some yoga, a few sets of sumo squats, romanian deadlifts and hip thrusts, as well as a new sequence of core exercises that I tried out, only lightly weighted. I tried to get onto the bike as well, but fatigue hit me really hard and I stopped. Also, I might have to find an alternative for the deadlifts for a while, since I apparently have a trapped nerve or something in my back that specifically hurts during that movement and I should try to get that fixed.



You can try rack pulls instead of "full" deadlifts if the problem is in the lower part of the lift. If not, ignore everything that I just typed, haha!


----------



## Tsubaki

titanII said:


> You can try rack pulls instead of "full" deadlifts if the problem is in the lower part of the lift. If not, ignore everything that I just typed, haha!


I'd actually say that it's somewhere in the middle of the lift, usually. It's not that big of a deal though, as I definitely have a really evil hamstring exercise with an exercise ball that I could do instead :tongue:
Thank you for the suggestion, though!
I have to say that my favorite exercise of all is still a 1v1 sumo fight right after martial arts training. There's nothing more satisfying than throwing a guy who is taller than me on the floor after a difficult fight.


----------



## titanII

Haven't we already had a talk about you not throwing guys around? It hurts our fragile egos...


----------



## MandaStarlight

Well, been working on this choreography as well as others.
(4:11 for the zoomed out version)


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Still keeping up the routine 2 years later with modifications. 

Today was back/shoulders day. Still decided to do deadlifts (at 225 lbs, 3 x 15), since they work a lot of things. Soon to push rack pull up to 585 for 3 x 10. Tore 3 callouses today as well. Aside from that, Farmers walk with trap bar at 315lb x 3 walks for 100ft each, so many different rowing variants, front and back military press, chin-ups and pull ups. Definitely will feel it tomorrow in time for chest/arms.


----------



## pwowq

7 km jog.


----------



## titanII

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Still keeping up the routine 2 years later with modifications.
> 
> Today was back/shoulders day. Still decided to do deadlifts (at 225 lbs, 3 x 15), since they work a lot of things. Soon to push rack pull up to 585 for 3 x 10. Tore 3 callouses today as well. Aside from that, Farmers walk with trap bar at 315lb x 3 walks for 100ft each, so many different rowing variants, front and back military press, chin-ups and pull ups. Definitely will feel it tomorrow in time for chest/arms.


Have you tried lifting straps? I go so heavy on DLs that I have to use them but you can use them with 225 and they will probably keep you from tearing callouses.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

titanII said:


> Have you tried lifting straps? I go so heavy on DLs that I have to use them but you can use them with 225 and they will probably keep you from tearing callouses.


I will admit, I have been thinking about it at least for the rack pulls. Been tearing them on the rack pulls. Only reason I stay away from gloves and straps is mostly out of wanting to build grip, and gloves interfere with my grip quite a bit.


----------



## daydr3am

Ran 4 miles today and 5.7 miles yesterday, thanks to ultimate frisbee. :happy:


----------



## Queen of Cups

Kick boxing this morning and dance this evening.


----------



## Lionfart

Swimming last night, some back stretches all throughout today. Nursing a soft tissue injury in my low back that I've had for over half a year, didn't know it, and only now have a somewhat solid diagnosis, so I'm taking things easier than I'd like. But I'm still tryin'! Yoga, stretching, and swimming are about all that's safe at the moment.


----------



## Frenzy

I was inline skating for 2 hours (and hatching Pokémon Go eggs the whole time) I'm really proud. It motivated me to eat something light for dinner.


----------



## Chucky

I hit the heavy bag, skateboarded, and then ran a mile. 

Most of this week, though, I've been doing martial arts. 

After quitting smoking (last week), my activity has increased tremendously. I breathe better and feel more confident. Smoking made me more sedentary, but I usually lead an active lifestyle, going camping, hiking and climbing, so quitting the nicotine has been beneficial.


----------



## Denver Wallace

Chucky said:


> I hit the heavy bag, skateboarded, and then ran a mile.
> 
> Most of this week, though, I've been doing martial arts.
> 
> After quitting smoking (last week), my activity has increased tremendously. I breathe better and feel more confident. Smoking made me more sedentary, but I usually lead an active lifestyle, going camping, hiking and climbing, so quitting the nicotine has been beneficial.


Man I just quit smoking (today) haha I hope I get that energy you have! I did not train today but tomorrow I will be swimming.
Except for today my usual training schedule consists of this:

1 day swimming for about 45 mins. just swimming lanes follow by a sauna session.
2 days cardio, I usually go running or biking after the swimming later that day. and one day just biking or running. no more than an hour.
3 days Strenght. Kettlebells, Powerbag, Gymball, Battleropes. That kinda stuff

When I was younger I did taekwondo and pencak silat. I do yoga once a week when I can.


----------



## Chucky

Denver Wallace said:


> Man I just quit smoking (today) haha I hope I get that energy you have! I did not train today but tomorrow I will be swimming.


If you can, download a "stop smoking" app on your phone. I've got one that tracks my total time, shows the percentage of benefits for the amount of time quit, manages cravings with advice, calculates money spent, and so on. There are even rewards for days, weeks, months, years. It has definitely motivated me.


----------



## Elephantality

Sadly no. I usually work out 3x at martial arts though. So I will try to make up for the missed day. I will make sure I go on Friday.


----------



## twoseventeen

An hour of weights and resistance training yesterday means that today will be a walking-for-exercise day. Long time fitness enthusiast here, and yet it always surprises me just how much it hurts to get back on the wagon again. A good kind of hurt, though- progress!


----------



## Supplant3r

I went to yoga this morning, then did a chest workout; and I'm going to go skateboarding later.


----------



## telepariah

I did the trip to climb and ski in late May and started slow with the road run, which involved a 200 foot hill that had me stopping 5 times. I climbed up to 13,700 feet the second day and skied a big line. I was still having to stop more than I usually need to but I did it. Then I did the road run again on the third day and felt much more normal. Last Sunday I climbed and skied Torreys Peak (14,267'/4349 m) so I guess I can say I am back. No heart trouble at all. I'm not in good shape but have enough residual conditioning that I can get out and do that. I've been running on trails a little too but have to be careful with that because of foot and knee injuries that forced me to quit running two years ago. As long as I go slow, stick to more moderate trails, and keep the mileage on the low side I'm hopeful I can safely resume running a couple of days a week. Keeping it to no more than 5 miles a day right now and may just leave it at that. I'm so happy that I can exercise again after all my body has been through this year.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Here is what I do to, This work out is very short, requires no equipment, and burns about 200-500 calories per song. 

First find a song with a driving beat, but with a tempo no higher than 115 (105 works best for me) 

Square your stance, legs slightly bent with your knees over your toes, and start boxing in time with the music. 

Use jabs on the intro, breakdown and outro.
Body hooks on verses
Uppercuts on chorus
And just mix it up during the solo.

Really engage your core, and through snappy, but measured punches, and make sure not to hyper extend.

If your doing it right, you should feel pretty exhausted after a few minutes but do not sop until the song ends. 

Take a 3-5 minute break and repeat (3 times), preferably with a different song. 

Here is my song list.


----------



## visceral

The thread is motivating, I walk outside n report to you guys, but I just mindlessly walked into a bush while trying to post this post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eternally Changing

I did yoga in the morning then I went for a short nature walk/hike (that counts, right?!)


----------



## Catwalk

Push-ups and ab workout(s) today. Tomorrow is squats.


----------



## g_w

visceral said:


> The thread is motivating, I walk outside n report to you guys, but I just mindlessly walked into a bush while trying to post this post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could've been worse -- say, you might have been driving.
...downhill skiing? 

Obligatory on-topic reply: Did a quick 20 miles, a v-shaped out-and-back over hills, half of it into stiff winds, on my bike. (20 mph, half an hour, for the first half; 40 min, so about 16 mph, coming back). My quads are still cursing me out in chipmunk.


----------



## g_w

Catwalk said:


> Push-ups and ab workout(s) today. Tomorrow is squats.


Good on ya. What's your favorite or typical ab workout?


----------



## g_w

telepariah said:


> I did the trip to climb and ski in late May and started slow with the road run, which involved a 200 foot hill that had me stopping 5 times. I climbed up to 13,700 feet the second day and skied a big line. I was still having to stop more than I usually need to but I did it. Then I did the road run again on the third day and felt much more normal. Last Sunday I climbed and skied Torreys Peak (14,267'/4349 m) so I guess I can say I am back. No heart trouble at all. I'm not in good shape but have enough residual conditioning that I can get out and do that. I've been running on trails a little too but have to be careful with that because of foot and knee injuries that forced me to quit running two years ago. As long as I go slow, stick to more moderate trails, and keep the mileage on the low side I'm hopeful I can safely resume running a couple of days a week. Keeping it to no more than 5 miles a day right now and may just leave it at that. I'm so happy that I can exercise again after all my body has been through this year.


I haven't heard what happened to you, but congrats! Exercise is so much sweeter coming back from things. :kitteh:


----------



## Catwalk

g_w said:


> Good on ya. What's your favorite or typical ab workout?


I have found 70-100 of the_ old-fashioned_ ("crunch") sustains my hard (&) flat stomach sufficiently. OFC, it does not work for all; and I have heard it isn't the best method for abs. At the gym; I do similar to crunching - except on a machine - or mat. I have had fast, and satisfactory results -- so will likely stick to crunching as much as possible.


----------



## telepariah

@*g_w*, April 14 I collapsed in front of our local rec center on a casual evening after dinner walk. I was flatline in the ambulance. It was not a heart attack by the strict definition but an allergic reaction to something I have been eating every week for years, saffron apparently, triggered a coronary vaso-spasm that crushed one of my coronary arteries, mimicking a myocardial infarction. Blood enzymes and ekg in the ambulance said heart attack, but it all resolved in the ER as quickly as it started and blood and ekg there were normal. Cardiac catheterization showed my arteries were clear. I'll never know for certain, but this is the cardiologist's diagnosis, skin test turned up positive for saffron, which I ate that night in paella. It could be a false positive but I'll proceed assuming that I am now allergic to saffron as well as tree nuts. 

Cardiologist gave me a clean bill of health and told me to get back to my normal lifestyle, which is climbing 14,000 foot mountains to ski back down them. So grateful and lucky to still be here. Everything is bonus from this point on.


----------



## navi__x3

I like that this thread exists. I haven't yet but will report back when I do. I'll probably go to the gym around 4:30, if I don't report back by tonight ban me!!! from this entire website!!!


----------



## koalamort

I did, and I feel grateful for having done so! It was bodyweight stuff (pushups, squats, planking etcetera) but I feel good about it.


----------



## clem

I worked out today. You should too. Working out makes you feel much better.


----------



## Eternally Changing

I did yoga in bed. That's right, biatch!


----------



## navi__x3

I did exercise last night!!! I went to the gym and worked on shoulders/chest. Gonna do yoga later today.


----------



## Ochi96

Last week I downloaded this to listen to it while training, and It's the best decision I ever made. It really motivates me and push me to the next level. 






I've been training Powerlifting for the last 3 years, it's the thing I'm most passionate about, but I got injured some weeks ago, and I've been down for that reason because It will take months until I can lift heavy again. What I've being doing the last weeks is Calisthenics (bodyweight workout).


----------



## lolalalah

Unless we talk a personal, inside my home one, gym is _not_ for me. I only use the gym from my university campus when there is nobody in there (rarely enough).

Now an alternative: I try to stand instead of sitting and walk instead of taking a cab (or on the bus I almost never sit) whenever I can - which is not daily, since I don't get out of the house much. Besides this, I've been doing exercises for arm strength for over a year. I've actually managed to sculpt them a little. I've basically been doing hundreds of stretches and raises per day, regularly (I do them right before taking a shower and going to sleep) and trying my hand(s) at throwing punches. Aside from those, I've been doing squats for the same amount of time, only I am a lot lazier with them (I plan to do close to 100 every day but usually manage to do 30-50 - I really don't like them), and my preference for crunches is still there, unfortunately (tomorrow I've got an exam, so the stress factor is present)...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Forty five minutes of Zumba today for me.


----------



## Simpson17866

I just ran 9.5k in 55 minutes:

My house is 1.48 mi / 2.38 km from the library. That's 2.96 mi / 4.76 km for a full lap there and back, 5.92 mi / 9.52 km for two laps.

Home to library 1 (all running): 10:45 (8.26 mph)
Library to home 1 (mostly running): 13:20 (6.66 mph)
Home to library 2 (mostly running): 15:20 (5.79 mph)
Library home 2 (mostly running): 15:30 (5.72 mph)

The 4.44 miles of mostly-running took 44:10 (6.03 mph), and the whole 5.92 miles took 54:55 (6.47 mph).

The first half (2.96 miles / 4.76 km) took 24:05 (7.37 mph), and the second half took 30:50 (5.76 mph).

If I'd done a full 10k (6.22 miles) where it took me 10:50 to run the first 1.48 miles, and if I sustained 6.03 mph for the next 4.74 miles, then I could've done the whole thing in almost exactly 58 minutes. Even if I'd continued slowing down, I'm still confident that I could've done the full 10k in under an hour.

Fortunately, there's a 10k coming up in my neighborhood in a few weeks, so I'll be able to test that :winking:

Another fun fact: The first time I'd done a 9.5k, I hadn't timed the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th quarters individually, but I did time 10:35 for the first quarter (8.46 mph), 45:25 for the last 3 quarters together (5.87 mph), and 55:50 (6.35 mph) for the whole thing.

Today, however, my stomach started cramping early into the second half. I spent the rest of the run feeling like I hadn't prepared myself correctly and that I was going to finish slower than I had the first time – maybe even taking over an hour – so naturally I was surprised when I finished 55 seconds *faster* than I had the first time :happy:


----------



## Veggie

I did cardio equipment at the gym Mon, Tues, Weds, Fri, Sat and then today this week. Free weights and stretching around the house. Most of my exercise so far this summer has been swimming in my pool and taking walks in the woods so I decided to step it up. Next week I wanna incorporate group fitness classes that focus on toning.


----------



## LittleDreamer

I did 15 push-ups... 
I know it doesn't sound like a lot, but for someone who spent all summer doing nothing, I'm happy about it


----------



## soop

No, its my rest day, yesterday I did overhead press, weighted pull ups, bench press, bent over rows, incline bench and lat pulldowns. I am soooooooooo done today.


----------



## Simpson17866

Simpson17866 said:


> I just ran 9.5k in 55 minutes


 Holy crazy improvement Batman!

My first 9.5k was 55:55*, and my second was 54:55 (improvement of 1:00). I just finished my third one in 51:25 (improvement of 3:30) :laughing:

1st 1.48 mi (all running) time: 10:25 (8.52 mph)
2nd 1.48 mi (mostly running) time: 13:05 (6.79 mph)
3rd 1.48 mi (mostly running) time: 14:00 (6.34 mph)
4th 1.48 mi (mostly running) time: 13:55 (6.38 mph)

First half (2.96 mi) time: 23:30 (7.56 mph)
Second half (2.96 mi) time: 27:55 (6.36 mph)

Mostly running (4.44 mi, 2nd-4th quarter) time: 41:00 (6.50 mph)

Total 5.96 mi time: 51:25 (6.91 mph)

There's a full-10k coming up in my neighborhood, and when my two 9.5k times were 55:50 and 54:55, I was thinking of giving myself an over-under of 58 minutes to do the 10k.

If my next 9.5k time is as good as this third one, I'll have to give myself an over-under time of something like 55 minutes instead :happy:

* I know I said in my last post that my first 9.5k time was 55:50 (making my second 54:55 time a 55-second improvement), but I just double-checked my records, and my first 9.5k time had actually been 55:55 (making my second time a full 1-minute improvement)


----------



## Monadnock

Yes, I did. Today I did 2 sets of pushups and 2 sets of squats. Each set was 20. So a total of 80 exercise maneuvers. Feels good always.


----------



## clem

I've been getting back to working out at least 20 minutes a day cardio. Hope you guys keep up the good work.


----------



## Skeletalz

Did this cycling routine today. Some of the intervals were shorter and the rest periods were longer to adapt to the road conditions, for example so I dont start an interval just before a stoplight or crossing. I dont know how tired Im supposed to be, Maybe I underestimated my effort but it sure was tiring. Not hellish as they seem to describe it but I was pretty much out of strength on the 45 second mark of that last 1 minute sprint. Overall it was great, I think Ill replace my daily rides with this and similar pyramid intervals.


----------



## Veggie

No. I was running around shopping this afternoon-evening, misjudged my time, and forgot the gym closes earlier tonight. I did some crunches and stuff though. Monday I went on a steep hike, Tuesday I walked-jogged outside for an hour, Wednesday I was gonna go to a barre class but my mat didn't come in time so nada, and yesterday I went to a salsa dancing class.


----------



## Squirt

I am very out of shape - decided to get serious about increasing fitness in the last week, but have zero understanding of how to go about it. So, started following along on some training videos and programs at Fitness Blender (yes, going to plug them because I want to support their business).

Since I am new at this, I decided to focus on flexibility and core strength and go easy. I have a tendency to go full throttle despite being out of shape and then injuring myself and abandoning the cause. Trying to avoid that.

So, I have been doing some Pilates type fluff and stretching and body weight exercises.

And Jesus bloody Christ, for the first time I can touch my toes! I am six days into this stretching program, and after grade school (failed) gym class, (failed) dance classes, (failed) yoga classes, and fucking all that - believing I must have some medical deformity of short hamstrings because I have never touched my toes - 30 years of being a failure at one of the most popular stretches of all time... and here, September 1, 2017 is the first day in my entire memory of my conscious life of ever reaching my piggies. I don't know what magic is going on here, but it is surreal.

First, I thought, "naw, I must be bending my knees." You know, a sort of denial. Realizing I was holding my legs straight was akin to seeing a ghost. Or that brief moment in childhood where I believed I could fly, maybe, if I tried hard enough. I got goosebumps, butterflies in the stomach, kept reaching again and again, giggling like an idiot.

I am genuinely pleased and also a little distrustful. I might wake up tomorrow and the magic will be gone.

But today, I touched my toes. :cooler:


----------



## telepariah

I was just starting to get back into shape a little by running and skiing when I injured my back repotting an 8 foot money tree. That was 4 weeks ago. It still isn't quite right but I went for a run today in new running shoes (LaSportiva Helios 2). I went about 4 miles in the mountains and I climbed surprisingly well, considering I haven't done any exercise for a month. On the way back down Skunk Canyon, on the lower part where there are no trees, I got overheated and had to walk the last mile and a half. So I actually ran 2.5 miles of it. No pain anywhere and my new shoes really fit and hold onto my foot better than the last few pairs of running shoes I've bought.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

4.8 mile (7.7 km) brisk walk to work in approx 1 hour

All over body workout in gym, didnt bother with treadmill due to walk this morning.

Going to sleep like a coma patient tonight as feeling a bit sore.


----------



## Veggie

Didn't go to the gym yesterday but logged almost 16,000 steps (about 15,700) and 8 miles of walking at this party-convention thing downtown. Debating whether I feel like working out today or not. I feel pretty good, but apparently I'm slightly dehydrated. Will check in later.


----------



## Xanthus Primus

I unload trucks for a living and I'm walking at least 7 miles per day, so yeah, I exercise all week.


Edit, and no, I did not exercise today. It's my day off lol.


----------



## Simpson17866

Just ran my 9.5k for the 4th time.

1st time – 55:55

1st quarter – 10:30
2nd-4th quarter – 45:25

2nd time – 54:55 (-1:00)

1st quarter – 10:45
2nd quarter – 13:20
3rd quarter – 15:20
4th quarter – 15:30

3rd time – 51:25 (-3:40)

1st quarter – 10:25 (-0:20)
2nd quarter – 13:05 (-0:15)
3rd quarter – 14:00 (-1:20)
4th quarter – 13:55 (-1:35)

*4th time – 53:00 (+1:35)

1st quarter – 10:30 (+0:05)
2nd quarter – 12:45 (-0:20)
3rd quarter – 15:25 (+1:25)
4th quarter – 14:20 (+0:25)
*
I can think of three reasons why my newest 4th time might have been slower than my previous 3rd time:


Pacing: After I finished the completely-running 1st quarter, I didn't take as long a walking break as I normally do when I'm starting the mostly-running 2nd quarter.
Food: For my 2nd run, I had had two large slices of toast right before running, and it took me 54:55 and I felt mild stomach cramps, but for my 3rd run, I had two small slices of toast about 15 minutes before running, and it took me 51:25 with no cramps. For my newest 4th run, I had a hamburger roll about 15 minutes before running, and I figured that being thicker than a small slice of bread but not as wide made it compareable to the two small slices of toast. Now I'm thinking that I underestimated the extra thickness.
Water: Normally, I leave a water bottle full of water and ice on my front porch to pick up in the transition from the first lap to the beginning of the second, but this time I filled it only with ice and no liquid water so that it wouldn't be as heavy when I started runnign with it. By the time I finished the first lap, none of the ice had melted, so I had to open my water bottle, pop an ice cube out, and then close it again every time I needed to hydrate, and I think that this extra committment for each time I got water meant that that didn't do it as much in the 3rd quarter of this run as I had in the 3rd quarter of my previous.

All in all, I think the importace of these variables is "not enough water" first, "too much carbs" second, "bad pacing" third.

The hamburger roll couldn't have been the most important factor becuase heavy workouts slow your digestion, so if that was the main factor in my stomach cramps this time, then it seems like the cramps would've lasted a lot longer, but in the 4th quarter of this run I felt amazing, and that's not enough time for the roll to have completely digested if that's what was causing the problem.

The pacing also seems like the least important because each quarter of my run is 1.48 miles, but when I was running 5k on school tracks, I would run a solid 1.6 miles before starting my walk breaks.


----------



## Khadroma

I bike everywhere, so yes.


----------



## shazam

After all my cardio and own body weight exercise for the last month or two I'm 9oin9 to get back into the 9ym doin9 strictly power lifting exercises. I've done the dumbbell shit and I've 9ot a new hun9er.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Ran about 5 miles this morning.
Going to go life with my best friend in a bit.


----------



## Catwalk

(20-minute abdomimal / core / obliques) today expanded per ea (with breaking) - 

Mountain climbers / leg lifts / abdomimal push-ups / lying leg raises.

|||

Minor boxing / punching for arms.

____________


Tomorrow :: 

Cardio - arms - [followed by more abdominals].


----------



## Skeletalz

Light rain became medium rain (by my standards) during the chill bike ride today. Im radically changing my diet so Ive been putting off the interval plan.


----------



## Simpson17866

Just ran my fifth 9.52k today:

4th time – 53:00

1st quarter – 10:30
2nd quarter – 12:45
3rd quarter – 15:25
4th quarter – 14:20

*5th time – 52:25 (-0:35)

1st quarter – 10:45 (+0:15)
2nd quarter – 12:45 (±0:00)
3rd quarter – 14:10 (-1:15)
4th quarter – 14:45 (+0:25)
*
Much more consistent than last time: strong slow-down from the first (all-running) quarter to the second (mostly-running) quarter, then moderate slow-down from the second quarter to the third, then mild slow-down from the third quarter to the fourth.

I should look into on-the-run snacks so I can start trying 3 laps at a time (≈14.28k, or 1/3 marathon) instead of two :happy:


----------



## Simpson17866

So my 6th time was nowhere near as good as any of my first 5:

5th time – 52:25

1st quarter – 10:45
2nd quarter – 12:45
3rd quarter – 14:10
4th quarter – 14:45

*6th time – 57:50 (+5:25)

1st quarter – 10:45 (±0:00)
2nd quarter – 13:10 (+0:25)
3rd quarter – 17:35 (+3:25)
4th quarter – 16:20 (+1:35)
*
Granted, going almost 6 miles in under an hour is still an accomplishment, and my first half went about as well as it normally does (almost 3 miles in about 24 minutes). It's just that the wicked stomach cramps in the second half meant that I did a lot more walking in the second half than I would've wanted.


----------



## Catwalk

Jogged with big boy 3-4 times a week; + squats / leg exercising / thigh-toning exercises afterward. My legs are non-existent. 

Regular abdominal / obligue work-outs persist; mountain climbing, knee to elbow crunching, medicinal / weight ball twisting, (as well as upper-ab) exercise.

Mild boxing.

Progress: few centimeters off waist; (upper abs) more prominent.


----------



## Catwalk

Did around 5-6 miles today. [Think I caught an infectionous disease] in the process. _On a sunday_, of all days.


----------



## Monadnock

My workout routine is currently to do 40 pushups and 40 squats, 3 days per week, but today turned out muy bueno and I did 60 of each. Score!


----------



## Meliodas

Yeah, went for a 50 minute light run this morning before breakfast. 

5 minutes warmup and warm down walking plus calf and quad stretches.

Lovely crisp day, I will post in here more often I think.


----------



## leviosa

Speed work followed by core and legs this morning.

It feels great, especially after feeling useless for skipping my long run in the weekend as a result of being hungover for going to a party, which I hadn't done in months, but now that my extroversion quote is filled for the rest of the year I don't foresee any more slack weekends in a long time.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Yes, I walked all over the damn place. Not to mention the weather was quite warm...


----------



## Eefje

I went for a run for 35 minutes, with a pace around 6,5'. Went to do some biking for 20 minutes after, did strength training (covering every leg muscle) and stretched for 5 minutes. 

I Exercised for 95 minutes, and felt great after. 

Tomorrow morning I'll do a short morning run


----------



## PiT

I am taking up a more standardized exercise regimen since I am in an apartment with a workout room now. I plan to be taking notes in here. I am probably never going to become super-fit, but I want to burn some calories and work towards a better body. I am also trying to embark on a lower calories diet with more protein and less fast food.

My left arm is sore from bowling yesterday, so I am staying away from the weights today. Tried the stepper since I have spent time on the treadmill before and I want to try something different. I found out the stepper is really hard (no surprise there, of course). My legs are more tired after 7 min and burning 50 cal on the stepper than they were after 17 min and 250 cal on the treadmill on Saturday. The stepper will be useful for training, but I will probably rely on the treadmill as my bread and butter.


----------



## Hypaspist

A bit late, but finally - YES!!!!!

First real workout in ages. Started off as a casual run, then the instructor belted out "faster!", finally "run as fast you can... FASTER!".

Did some start and stop drills, all as warm-ups, and can honestly say I don't remember the last time I ever ran that fast. I am deceptively fast on the ice, but running has always been a different story. Every just worked better after a hard run in bursts. Brain kicked ass, voice became even more powerful, everything.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Not that mucg.


----------



## telepariah

On Saturday my health app said I took 28,362 steps and climbed 297 floors while covering 9.3 miles. I think the number of steps is probably accurate but the climb and the distance are underestimated. I climbed and skied down Andrews Glacier in Rocky Mountain National Park. It was a pretty big day and I wasn't even sore. Feel like I'm getting into better condition these days, though I have a lot of work days where I don't do much.


----------



## PiT

I have been hampered by unexpected challenges in my regimen, but I hit a personal best on the treadmill yesterday. I covered 2 miles in 20 minutes, burning 287 calories in the process. 

I've also tried the exercise bike, and it seems to be a slower burn but also lower stress. I will probably incorporate a brief ride when I am done on the treadmill to get maximum effect from my workouts, but it won't ever be a major part of them.

I hit the weights again yesterday, though I just did a simple set of reps with 5-lb dumbbells since I didn't feel back to 100% with my left arm. The last of the soreness is gone now, so I think I will probably do a set of reps with 10-lb dumbbells today to ease me back into resuming my usual routine tomorrow.


----------



## Snouker

Push ups


----------



## Snouker

And sit ups


----------



## Neysh

Only walking


----------



## soop

I did a 330 lb zercher yoke walk for 50 feet among other things. Pretty proud of that, I could have done more but muh belt got in the way.


----------



## Introvertia

I'm trying to kick my lazybutt to kettlebell class today, I've been making excuses for two weeks.


----------



## Zeus

Does masturbating count?


----------



## Nicole29

I will do my yoga class today, I promise do it) I have a long break in my practice, but today I'm ready to continue. 
First of all, I feel much better not only in my phisically but mentally too. Yoga opens my mind and my soul)))


----------



## BranchMonkey

Did daily rehab, then as it is Monday I did basic stretching, weight training, exercises that go with it like donkey kickbacks, half-table, et cetera, lay down for Legs Up the Wall, and finished with an outdoor walk, more stretching and Legs Up the Wall. Good feeling to stay on target.


----------



## soop

Morning sesh was back and accessories. BTW if anyone knows a trick for making weighted dips not hurt your wrists so fucking bad tell me, and don't tell me to use wrist wraps it hurts my hands more. It only occurs with very heavy weight, the pressure is too much. Okay not even weight that is that heavy. I was only adding 40lbs for my sets today and it still hurt after. Doesn't hurt until after I am done the dips and take my hands off the bar and it's brutal AF.

I have to go back and do back tonight.


----------



## BranchMonkey

soop said:


> Morning sesh was back and accessories. BTW if anyone knows a trick for making weighted dips not hurt your wrists so fucking bad tell me, and don't tell me to use wrist wraps it hurts my hands more. It only occurs with very heavy weight, the pressure is too much. Okay not even weight that is that heavy. I was only adding 40lbs for my sets today and it still hurt after. Doesn't hurt until after I am done the dips and take my hands off the bar and it's brutal AF.
> 
> I have to go back and do back tonight.


I have severe, chronic carpal tunnel and have to avoid dips. Even with simple exercises like donkey kickbacks I have modified them so that I do them leaning all the front weight on my elbows with my palms facing each other, hands lightly wrapped like a loose prayer pose. 

For Half-Table I balance my body weight on my 'knuckles' instead of flat of my hand because that exerts too much pressure on my wrists. (I do the Half-Table otherwise normally with the other hand outstretched.)

If you can think of alternate exercises like French press; there are others, too--that may work. 

Almost no one can do all exercises without some kind of modification, and as we rack up injuries, get older, we have to do more modification. 

Look, too, at your workout for any exercise that places strain on your wrists. You could be overloading them throughout your workout and only after the extreme stress of the bench dips do you notice the accumulated pain. So modifying some other exercises may help.

I hope you find what works for you as I have found what works for me.


----------



## soop

BranchMonkey said:


> I have severe, chronic carpal tunnel and have to avoid dips. Even with simple exercises like donkey kickbacks I have modified them so that I do them leaning all the front weight on my elbows with my palms facing each other, hands lightly wrapped like a loose prayer pose.
> 
> For Half-Table I balance my body weight on my 'knuckles' instead of flat of my hand because that exerts too much pressure on my wrists. (I do the Half-Table otherwise normally with the other hand outstretched.)
> 
> If you can think of alternate exercises like French press; there are others, too--that may work.
> 
> Almost no one can do all exercises without some kind of modification, and as we rack up injuries, get older, we have to do more modification.
> 
> Look, too, at your workout for any exercise that places strain on your wrists. You could be overloading them throughout your workout and only after the extreme stress of the bench dips do you notice the accumulated pain. So modifying some other exercises may help.
> 
> I hope you find what works for you as I have found what works for me.


I can probably do the fist dips if I use the jerk blocks, I'm just scared if I roll my wrist when it's supporting 200 lbs that thing will snap like a twig. I know I probably stress it a lot with bench and overhead press but they are competition lifts so I can't not do them. Maybe Ill switch to tricep pushdowns for a while, because my wrists were pretty sore today. Thanks for the idea, I will try the fist thing off jerk blocks with just my bodyweight to see if I can stay steady. 

Did a 4 plate (180 lb) plank (not counting my own bodyweight obviously) for 30 seconds. Gonna stop doing that too, for abs I'm going to switch to something more dynamic and come back to heavy planks later.


----------



## BranchMonkey

soop said:


> I can probably do the fist dips if I use the jerk blocks, I'm just scared if I roll my wrist when it's supporting 200 lbs that thing will snap like a twig. I know I probably stress it a lot with bench and overhead press but they are competition lifts so I can't not do them. Maybe Ill switch to tricep pushdowns for a while, because my wrists were pretty sore today. Thanks for the idea, I will try the fist thing off jerk blocks with just my bodyweight to see if I can stay steady.
> 
> Did a 4 plate (180 lb) plank (not counting my own bodyweight obviously) for 30 seconds. Gonna stop doing that too, for abs I'm going to switch to something more dynamic and come back to heavy planks later.


I'm glad I could help.

I was stubborn for a long while, and wouldn't give in, but the pain got so bad my doctor said, "Stop... or prepare for surgery," so OK, I'm not 'that' stubborn. 

My wrists are a little sore from yesterday's workout even with modifications. Then after writing to you I remembered that I have a long brace with gel insert I can wear to bed. 

It's like with my knees. I had a tib-fib fracture (left side) and I have chronic IT-band syndrome (right leg) so I bought a knee wrap and wear it on whichever knee is hurting more. I wear it when I walk, and then at home I will wear it for an hour at a time. That has made all the difference for me. Now I can do squats, just my body weight, and then wrap each knee for an hour at a time, and I'm OK.

Same with my wrists. I will wear the night brace--as well as keep doing the modified workout--when I sleep the night of training, maybe the next night too.

I'm not stubborn any more. I keep a journal and note every change I make so if I have to back up or plateau, make a modification, I can easily see which exercise or however many reps I added, you know, what set it off.

Send me a VM or PM any time. It's always helpful to know someone else who is working out, finding solutions.


----------



## PiT

I took several days off due to illness, and have been working my way back up to 30 minutes intense aerobic exercise per day since I was worried that I had lost conditioning. That does not seem to be an issue though. I was up to 25 minutes tonight. Burned 269 calories in 15 minutes on the treadmill. Burned 97 calories in 10 minutes on the exercise bike, setting a personal best pace of a 3:21 mile. My previous best was a 3:33, so it's quite the improvement. I think taking a few days off was just what I needed, because it gave my muscles a chance to rest.


----------



## Introvertia

Yas, 10min running warmup + 45min kettlebell class + 20min walking home like a pro ho


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

After a really long hiatus due to illness, I did 20 mins today. Felt so good :jupiter:


----------



## BranchMonkey

Just some rehab work (standard, what I do daily), then some stretching, a bit of ab work, and 20 minute walk outside. I'm most pleased with the 20 minute walk as my mood was glum and the weather cold and windy, sky god kicking out tiny snowflakes, ice on the ground... I miss San Diego at times like that, but I focused on doing the 20 minutes, not falling on "black ice" and otherwise getting through it, back home, more stretching, all done.


----------



## JoetheBull

walked 33 min, 1 min of jump rope, stretches, and 40 second plank


----------



## Sky_Nova_20

I never exercise. No, really. I never do. Walking doesn't really count, anyways. When I try to exercise, I completely lose my energy and I feel extremely tired and dizzy for less than a minute, or even a second. I never try to lift a lot of things either, especially heavy stuff, because how lazy and weak my body actually is. I also think it is boring. I'm also underweight and I can't really do anything about that.


----------



## JoetheBull

Walking

01:04:00

Jump Rope

00:01:00

Plank

00:01:00 (PR

Push-Up

12 reps (PR)

Body Weight Squat

22 reps

Stretching

00:09:00

*Did the nerd fitness General Doms boss battle today. Managed to do all the exercises including balancing on one leg for more than 12 secs*


----------



## Introvertia

Nope, but building motivation for tomorrow. Sunday is kettlebell-day!


----------



## Shadow Tag

Sky_Nova_20 said:


> I never exercise. No, really. I never do. Walking doesn't really count, anyways. When I try to exercise, I completely lose my energy and I feel extremely tired and dizzy for less than a minute, or even a second. I never try to lift a lot of things either, especially heavy stuff, because how lazy and weak my body actually is. I also think it is boring. I'm also underweight and I can't really do anything about that.


You can totally do something about being underweight. You don't even technically need to exercise. All you need to do is eat at a caloric surplus! You should check with a doctor, but I imagine that being underweight is at least partially why exercise tires you out so easily. You aren't eating enough and food = fuel. If you start exercising/lifting, try doing very low weight at first.

_____

As for exercise, today I did 60 minutes on the elliptical to simulate a "long run" while my piriformis is still recovering from an injury a couple of months ago. Kept my HR below 75% of HRR and kept my cadence at 180+ to simulate running as much as possible. Then I did some chest presses (no bench because no spotter  ), dumbbell squats, overhead presses, core work, and chin ups. Still not a huge fan of lifting heavy, but I'm starting to see results and hopefully I can move on to some more isolation lifts pretty soon!


----------



## Mister Bimbo

No.


----------



## soop

I pushed a 630 lb sled 30 feet indoor on rubber (which is the most difficult surface). I weigh 133. Buhbye quads.


----------



## leftover crack

yes. what's the safe pulse range? I think my organs just collapsed.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Not yet, I'm lazing about, then gonna just do some basics because tomorrow is the Big Workout Day--don't want to use up too much energy or injure myself before then.


----------



## Introvertia

Yes  Kettlebell victory!


----------



## leftover crack

I have exercised today.


----------



## soop

clem said:


> Good to see that everyone is doing well. I worked out today, just 20 minutes though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hardest workout I have done in my life was only 30 minutes. There is something to be said for intense workouts and using your time wisely. (Also I'm not gonna post it because unless you squat high volume regularly the chances of rhabdo are very high)

I did some heavy zercher yoke walks (300 lbs 50 feet) if you don't know what a zercher yoke walks is...good...your biceps will thank you. I also did bench, heavy planks, and the belly up (because lets face it after all this bulking I definitely have one) isometric hold with weight on the ghr (my goal is to get half my bodyweight, about 70 lbs, for a minute). I think I brush some blood vessels in my chest and base of neck because I have lots of tiny blood spots. I feel fine though if not a little sore. I need to do more cardio but oh man do I hate it.


----------



## visceral

nay


----------



## BranchMonkey

Simple stretches, ab work, pelvic tilts and such, then walking inside the flat for 20 or more minutes (I kept resetting the timer, probably more than necessary, as I did things like snag some laundry to fold on one of my trips around the flat). 

That was it, as planned, because on Saturday I'll have the Big Workout and my sterno-clavicular (SC) joint problem is not going away on its own so I need to be careful with what I do in terms of frequency, intensity, not doing too much back to back, making sure to use heat in between tasks, and so on.


----------



## Mude

I did not, but I'm posting here to hold myself accountable for tomorrow.


----------



## gte

I slacked off for two days, so a double workout today. I already did my cycling in the morning and I have to do my bodyweight workout in the late afternoon. Then it's rest tomorrow and nine-ish hours of cycling on Sunday.


----------



## gte

Week's mission accomplished! Here's a peek from today's long distance ride.


----------



## Fleetfoot

I ran 5ish miles. The weather's nice enough to do almost anything, can't pass opportunities like this up.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Yesterday strained a whole lot of muscles--a long activity which involved sitting, standing, getting up and down... over four hours, so today I rested, used a heating pad on various areas, took some ibuprofen when I needed it, and otherwise stayed as relaxed as possible. 

Tomorrow is the planned Big Workout Day. We shall see. (ง︡'-'︠)ง


----------



## clem

Hope everyone does their best to stay in shape and stay healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Not in 4 weeks, how fucked am i?


----------



## gte

Aluminum Frost said:


> Not in 4 weeks, how fucked am i?


You're fine. I did almost no exercises in 5 weeks and now I'm getting back to my normal routine. You can do it too if you want to.


----------



## BranchMonkey

This was my Big Workout Day--when I use dumbbells, first stretch then use weights for most parts of my body. I do half squats and multi-directional calf raises with my body weight, nothing extraneous. 

I took my time, made sure to relax between each series of reps because I woke up sore and tired with sinus pain.

It was a great workout. Only thing I noticed was my right shoulder--the side where I had the pinched nerve, hurt; so, when I finished my workout I immediately went to lie down and used the heating pad first on that shoulder, then moved it around: 

Lower back, left IT-band which I had strained on Saturday, rhomboids, traps, et cetera.

I feel fine now--hours later.

Hang in there, everyone. We can learn from our mistakes, get back to being motivated, help each other by sharing. ✍(◔◡◔)


----------



## gte

I did my bodyweight workout this morning. The plan for this week is one more bodyweight workout and two club rides - tomorrow and Saturday. The whether forecast for Saturday is a bit iffy, so I might have to replace that with two indoor workouts. Next long distance event is in two weeks. The last one went much better than expected so I'm hopeful for the next.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I did standing, sitting and mat stretches plus the usual ab work, pelvic tilts, hamstring stretches, then finished with Body Armor (progressive tensing, relaxing every muscle in the body), and yogic Corpse Pose, then the heating pad bit because, you know: Age and injuries, and chronic pain from disc degenerative disease.

I added an ab exercise to target the obliques even though Heel Taps and a couple others include them. I only did five reps each because of possible strain on my cervical spine. 

I'll see how I feel tomorrow in that area, and if it's cool, I'll increase it to 10 reps, slowly add more reps until I max out at 25-30 for each day. 

I'm focusing on increasing core muscle strength, and toning everything else. So far, so good.


----------



## soop

I finished my leg workout with a set of 20 front squats at 135 lbs. This is the most painful thing I've done in my life. Still better than running on a treadmill.


----------



## gte

Three hour club ride last evening.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I did same as yesterday plus an exercise that's a cross between a low plank and donkey kickbacks--probably has a name but I haven't found it--alternate legs are kept straight, pump 'em up and down while staying in low plank position. Maybe it's just a donkey kick back version.

I also kept the oblique side twists to five each--my cervical spine can't take an increase right now. Too sore at bedtime, through the night, even after applying heat.

I'm skipping the 20 minute walk today, too; doing what I always told children in my care to do: "Listen to you body," and my body is saying, "Hey, ease up or at least maintain!"

Okay, okay, I'm listening. Sheesh.


----------



## gte

Bodyweight workout this morning. Tomorrow's club ride is very iffy, because of rain. Maybe I'll have a trainer day. I still hope I'll be able to go out though.


----------



## Sylarz

No exercise in 2 weeks. So fucking over it.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I have insomnia, didn't get much sleep; and it's my birthday eve (2:20 a.m. it will be official, tomorrow, so early...), and I got Shabbat service tomorrow, early, so I skipped everything but basic stretching, no ab or other mat work, which was hard to maintain but I did it 'cause four hours tomorrow will pain me plenty, then The Big Workout comes in another day or two; gotta pace myself, and so far, I'm doing that OK.


----------



## gte

Finally I decided to "listen to my body" yesterday and skip working out all together. It turns out I was really listening, because I woke up this morning with a mild cold. :/


----------



## BranchMonkey

Cranked it up a notch from yesterday, redid my Excel spreadsheet, added a couple mat exercises--put the Half Table back in, and changed regular oblique curl to knee-to-elbow kind, which targeted the obliques for efficiently, boy howdy did I feel it. Used good body mechanics, focused on safety for my cervical and lumbar spine, made sure to use the heating pad, and now many hours later, I don't feel any tension anywhere, so I did OK.


----------



## BranchMonkey

gte said:


> Finally I decided to "listen to my body" yesterday and skip working out all together. It turns out I was really listening, because I woke up this morning with a mild cold. :/


Good for you, Dude. So many of us (maybe all of us at one time or another) do pedal to the metal and pay for it later. Rest up, and you'll be back up to speed in no time.


----------



## Super Luigi

Yep, two miles on an indoor track, a pull-up machine, used a pair of 20lb dumbbells, and bench pressed 20lbs


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Mister Mouse

Nice to see you sharing for motivation--to give and get it. (ง︡'-'︠)ง


----------



## Super Luigi

BranchMonkey said:


> @*Mister Mouse*
> 
> Nice to see you sharing for motivation--to give and get it. (ง︡'-'︠)ง


Thank you, I'm obese and I really want to get back to skinny, like I was this time last year.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Mister Mouse said:


> Thank you, I'm obese and I really want to get back to skinny, like I was this time last year.


You've begun the work; keep at it, keep in touch with people who help build you up and you do the same for us: We'll get where we need to be this way, helping each other. Yup.


----------



## gte

I kept listening to my body yesterday and did nothing, but I think I'll stop listening and do my second workout today. And I'm in for a long wet ride tomorrow possibly without any of my usual buddies. Oh, well...


----------



## Panorama

I swim in three out of the eight lanes. I went for the least crowded and found I kept up with even two people. I move up a lane and five people jump in because they are into being social and crowding others out. So I moved up. I usually swim here but then I'm next to some club and then some star gets into our lane and is flooding me and this other guy out. We can't keep up. The guy is a machine and I joke with the other guy that I have not seen this kids face for thirty minutes, just as he floods our faces with another power tumble-turn. I tell the other guy that I give up as the social crew exit. I now have the lane to myself with some old middle of the lane hog. I try to teach him a lesson but he learns slowly. The kid decides using all limbs is too much and gets into my lane with his kick-board just as the older guy gets out. Using only his feet he is trying to catch me, but I time it so he can't. I catch him on one turn and finally he is puffing and taking a break, his legs are weak and his float pops out, he expects me to grab it for him and I'm having none of it. I let him take off and continue on my own work, he gets out and I'm still there.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I got tonight's work; then early morning: four hours of shabbat service tomorrow, coming home to no Pickles--and a grieving husband to do that too... so with all that in mind--and being sore from too much core work yesterday (my lumbar spine, especially, was extra sore), I backed off, just did 15 minutes of walking inside the flat, then basic stretching, The Cradle, Body Armor and yogic corpse--no isometrics, nothing else at all. 

I got laundry going which means up and down the narrow basement stairs, and did some other housework, so that'll be enough. 

I'll use the heating pad off and on this evening, and get through tomorrow, and then The Big Workout? I don't think it's due until Tuesday (I'll check my Excel spreadsheet); hope it's Tuesday because the next few days I need to chill as best I can.


----------



## gte

Friday evening - a fast workout with reduced intensity. Saturday - a 12 hour ride with 10 hours of cold rain at least 3 of which cold, hard rain. The skin allergy that spoiled my plans last year starts again. I hope to keep it under control this year and achieve my cycling goals. I hope to do three easy workouts and two club rides this week.


----------



## soop

I worked up to a heavy single on bench (185). I think I could have done two more reps so that's RPE 8. After that I did a set of 155 for 7, again 2 more in the tank, so RPE 8. I still have some core, back, and leg accessories today. Should be fun. 

I want to bench 205 by June, if not 225.


----------



## gte

One low intensity workout done this morning.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

This my second week in the gym after 17-year break. I was 15 when I hit the gym before. Already catching up with my mate who is in the business for 13 years. Feels good to lift more as a skeleton than most guys there 

Had been doing martial arts in the mean time + my 300 routine which consists of bodyweight 100x press ups, squats and crunches 5 or 6 times a week. Well couldn't stick with 100 because I've started doing more.

Getting addicted to lifting weights already + being blessed to work out with maniacs. My kind of people.

Plus, I'm picking up ice skating again. Been skating in the morning + gym in the evening. Cardio won't do well with my muscle mass gain goal but fuck it can't really do just weights.


----------



## incision

Yup, 45 minutes of a mixed bag, including yoga, pilates, stairs and lunges.


----------



## Super Luigi

All day, I've been doing a lot of calisthenics, lifting my 15lb dumbbells, and squats.


----------



## Super Luigi

Two miles at an indoor track, 5 sets of 5 pull-up machine, 3 sets of 12 dumbbell flies with 15 lb dumbbells, 4 sets of 8 bench press with 20 lbs, and I used a pair of 20 lb dumbbells just for standard movements - not sure how to describe it.

^ this is a typical workout regimen for me at the gym I'm used to visiting

I may just say "my usual routine" instead of writing all this out, unless some details change.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Today was--according to the Excel spreadsheet, which I did not read until after I worked out--my Big Workout, but I did it yesterday, cutting back only on Half Table, Half Swan and Half Locust; the last two especially gave me lumbar back pain last workout so I skipped them this time.

Today, I felt fine physically--just normal sore, so I did the regular off-day workout of stretching, isometrics, core strength and such. And then used the heating pad afterward (various areas) as I did when I woke up (same every day on the heating pad routine).


----------



## gte

I just did an indoor cycling workout on a whim.


----------



## gte

One low intensity bodyweight workout this morning. One club ride to go in the afternoon.


----------



## Queen of Cups

BranchMonkey said:


> Do you have a youtube or article, something else you could share so I would have a clear idea of "aerial dance," which I've never heard of and rather than hunt and hope to find a good representation, I figure you know and can give me one. Nice to see you, Hellena.







I'm still just very very basic and barley a foot of the floor. Idk that I'll ever reach this level of skill, but its fun.

Its nice to see you too. : )


----------



## BranchMonkey

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I'm still just very very basic and barley a foot of the floor. Idk that I'll ever reach this level of skill, but its fun.
> 
> Its nice to see you too. : )


Ah, I did know what it was but not what it was called.

Oh, hey, if you got both feet off the floor it's more than I could or would do; I am "afeared" of it, but love to see someone else enjoying it, so you go, Babe... and then land softly.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

pwowq said:


> I have 6-pack too. I never workout the abs specifically, I run and do minor weight lifting. Can make an 8-pack if I focus on what I eat.
> 
> Boosting metabolism + cardio + food = "defined abs"


In my case this routine helped to define my abs more. But the main point was to strengthen my core for heavy lifting. "6 pack promise" is a marketing tool. I can imagine that this dude tells his customers to eat healthy and move ass to burn the fat off. I haven't been really paying attention but most likely those facts are mentioned in the video... Regardless, this fancy routine works for me.


----------



## BranchMonkey

I just checked a site that lists riskiest ab exercises for women with uterus prolapse, and I am a candidate--had to have my uterus removed because it was that serious.

Glad I went looking. I thought I'd see which ab exercises I was doing were best for strength, double-check to see if I was doing the most efficient but also safest, and it turns out I have good instincts or body awareness, because every one I am doing--including a modified bicycle that someone calls "Half Bicycle" reduces my risk significantly for making the prolapse worse, i.e. the tissue that is still there.

I didn't see "Scissors" which I do, so I'll pay attention to my pelvic floor next time I do that, which is scheduled for day after tomorrow during Mat Work Day.

Thanks @DarkSideOfLight -- We help each other in ways not intended just by sharing, which is why I encourage anyone "listening in" to share their routines regardless of what it is -- exercise is movement that builds confidence, strength, and for many, also flexibility and endurance, so don't be shy peeps, come on in.


----------



## Queen of Cups

BranchMonkey said:


> Ah, I did know what it was but not what it was called.
> 
> Oh, hey, if you got both feet off the floor it's more than I could or would do; I am "afeared" of it, but love to see someone else enjoying it, so you go, Babe... and then land softly.


Thanks.
I like to stick to workouts that interest me or that I find fun. 
Otherwise im gonna find an excuse not to do them. 
And I love dancing and hate that I quit gymnastics as a pre teen. 
This combines both.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Thanks.
> I like to stick to workouts that interest me or that I find fun.
> Otherwise im gonna find an excuse not to do them.
> And I love dancing and hate that I quit gymnastics as a pre teen.
> This combines both.


I'm so glad you got back into something close enough; heck, to my mind even better because it combines the skill of gymnastics and a sense of joy--I imagine--of being air-born. Doesn't matter how far off the ground you are, you get to move all your limbs off the ground. I think it's awesome for you. I wasn't made for that kind of movement, even if my parents had permitted or encouraged it (they did neither). 

Turns out I would have been one hell of a swimmer; something about my body type and "duck feet," but I do enjoy the strength, confidence, and my husband's response to my weight training. 

For the first? I have cervical and lumbar spine DDD, and I used to get pains at the base of my skull and first vertebrate that burned like acid--after sitting for under 30 minutes. 

Now I can, on most days, go hours, no burning. I should take breaks, however, because of the old coccyx fracture area hurts, and other reasons, but oh, wow, to be "able" to sit that long now. I'm grateful. 

And for the last? I was showing my husband--couple nights ago, how my front delts and upper trapezius are developing fast. His eyes didn't go there. I had to lead him back again and again. He said, "Yes, and your pecs too." xD


----------



## Queen of Cups

BranchMonkey said:


> I'm so glad you got back into something close enough; heck, to my mind even better because it combines the skill of gymnastics and a sense of joy--I imagine--of being air-born. Doesn't matter how far off the ground you are, you get to move all your limbs off the ground. I think it's awesome for you. I wasn't made for that kind of movement, even if my parents had permitted or encouraged it (they did neither).
> 
> Turns out I would have been one hell of a swimmer; something about my body type and "duck feet," but I do enjoy the strength, confidence, and my husband's response to my weight training.
> 
> For the first? I have cervical and lumbar spine DDD, and I used to get pains at the base of my skull and first vertebrate that burned like acid--after sitting for under 30 minutes.
> 
> Now I can, on most days, go hours, no burning. I should take breaks, however, because of the old coccyx fracture area hurts, and other reasons, but oh, wow, to be "able" to sit that long now. I'm grateful.
> 
> And for the last? I was showing my husband--couple nights ago, how my front delts and upper trapezius are developing fast. His eyes didn't go there. I had to lead him back again and again. He said, "Yes, and your pecs too." xD


Lol.



I do lift three to four times a week with my best friend. We've done it since high school. I think thats the reason that despite being larger chested i havent had to fight gravity quite as much as you'd expect.

I'm glad your weight training is helping you feel better. 

But yes its the combination of gymnastics, yoga, dance, and the feeling of flying. 
Its a rush.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I do lift three to four times a week with my best friend. We've done it since high school. I think thats the reason that despite being larger chested i havent had to fight gravity quite as much as you'd expect.
> 
> I'm glad your weight training is helping you feel better.
> 
> But yes its the combination of gymnastics, yoga, dance, and the feeling of flying.
> Its a rush.


It makes sense you weight train because no way could most anyone do what you're doing without strength building "for" it. And yoga, dance makes sense too.

I used to do yoga (10 years, daily) and also dance (more when I felt inspired), but with the injuries and now diseases racking up, I'm sticking to a couple yoga poses, really more relaxation or restorative than the asanas I used to do. And dancing isn't something I can do any longer--knees can't take it; not worth what I lose. 

So I dance inside... and live vicariously, to some extent, through people like you, rooting for you too: Keep it up; enjoy it... like John Prine's song, That's The Way the World Goes Around, "You're up one day, the next you're down..."

I wish I had the version available to me that my husband got from iTunes because John is a story teller, and he takes a break to share one during a live show. 

It made me grin so wide when I heard it the first time--while I was down with the second of two viruses I caught not long ago--that if someone had caught it on camera they'd have been frightened, I imagine; it was freakish. I've never grinned like that, don't know... the timing was perfect. 

Joy.

I hope many if not most of us get some kind of joy out of moving, including--for those who can, that sense of "flying."


----------



## Queen of Cups

BranchMonkey said:


> It makes sense you weight train because no way could most anyone do what you're doing without strength building "for" it. And yoga, dance makes sense too.
> 
> I used to do yoga (10 years, daily) and also dance (more when I felt inspired), but with the injuries and now diseases racking up, I'm sticking to a couple yoga poses, really more relaxation or restorative than the asanas I used to do. And dancing isn't something I can do any longer--knees can't take it; not worth what I lose.
> 
> So I dance inside... and live vicariously, to some extent, through people like you, rooting for you too: Keep it up; enjoy it... like John Prine's song, That's The Way the World Goes Around, "You're up one day, the next you're down..."
> 
> I wish I had the version available to me that my husband got from iTunes because John is a story teller, and he takes a break to share one during a live show.
> 
> It made me grin so wide when I heard it the first time--while I was down with the second of two viruses I caught not long ago--that if someone had caught it on camera they'd have been frightened, I imagine; it was freakish. I've never grinned like that, don't know... the timing was perfect.
> 
> Joy.
> 
> I hope many if not most of us get some kind of joy out of moving, including--for those who can, that sense of "flying."



:heart:


----------



## telepariah

@BranchMonkey, any and all friend requests are honored. 

Today I walked several miles. That's pretty much all I do when I don't ski for now. But with our upcoming move to Japan, we will have a rec center in the park behind our condo with yoga and pilates classes. We'll be doing that as well as cross country skiing on tracks in the park and along the river and riding bikes in summer. Another rec center three subway stops south has a 50 m pool. I am so looking forward to the lifestyle we will have available there. We also have farmhouse a couple of hours north of Sapporo on the boundary of a national park that is almost untraveled. So excited we will be there by the end of the year. Until then, between trips over to furnish the condo I will be on a farewell tour of all my favorite peaks to ski with my favorite friends, who then must come visit us in Japan to ski JAPOW! ;-)

I agree with you too, that the best exercise is the one that you enjoy. That's how I have always lived my life. And now, in my 60s, I am still very strong and can climb and ski hard.


----------



## DeenaGood

Trying to work out daily, inspired by Instagram fitness bloggers


----------



## sittapygmaea

yes-- although the trajectory is not linear, i resumed my running training regimen about two months ago and i'm still going. today was the first day in years i ran from dusk into dark, and i really enjoyed it. also the first time i ran more than a mile since i began, overdid it and injured myself. it's always gratifying to mark progress.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I did an hour of yoga in an open field.


----------



## blackpussy

Yes. By hoboing


----------



## Queen of Cups

Hiked up a mountain yesterday.

Did yoga this morning 

I'm trying to plan out my workout schedule for the week rn


----------



## SirCanSir

Im doing it at home currently because its hard to keep a proper schedule so im just setting excercises to complete within the day from each muscle category. Today was about biceps,triceps and some chest. 
I guess the whole thing took around an hour because ive left everything for about a month, i left my house for a while, im out of shape and resumed to my tasks yesterday. I need my summer body and my summer body needs me. I hope that keeps me on schedule, because i have a custom to lose interest when something new, flashy, interesting and less tiring gets my time.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Ran about 9 miles this morning.
I have a half marathon coming up, so i'm in training mode.


----------



## Queen of Cups

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I did an hour of yoga in an open field.



I did yoga on the banks of a river the other week.

It was so amazing I wish I could move there so I could do it every morning.


Today was kickboxing and a heavy lifting session with my best friend.

I have aerial dance tonight.


----------



## visceral

miniwalk still counts right


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I did yoga on the banks of a river the other week.
> 
> It was so amazing I wish I could move there so I could do it every morning.
> 
> 
> Today was kickboxing and a heavy lifting session with my best friend.
> 
> I have aerial dance tonight.


Yoga will do good for marathon running. Not only it is affordable way to excercise, it keeps my muscles lean and flexible on my way to running the long distance.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

back


----------



## Vaka

Ok...I'm just getting back into exercising and trying to commit to something longterm. Today I plan on walking 10k steps, using my punching bag, and doing some weightlifting. I'll come back when that's completed. Now I'm bound to it :skeleton:
Stretching of course, and some much needed meditation


----------



## soop

Conventional deadlift (280 lbs) for sets of 2 every minute on the minute for 10 minutes. Also did some rdls and some hyper extensions to blow up muh hammies


----------



## Voyageur

I bought myself a treadmill about two weeks ago to use indoors because I'm antisocial af and I don't care for working out around roided clouds at 24 hour gyms and the early bird soccer moms at Shapes. I'm waiting for my bro to come around and help me haul it upstairs, so I'm leaving it downstairs in the meantime. It's only about 20 steps outside of my room and positioned in front of my TV, so there's especially no excuse not to use it. I've been pretty good about using it for at least 40 minutes every day, but I haven't exercised today! I just had a good bowl of steamed California veggies and I think it's high time that I get the hell back on it!


----------



## Aluminum Frost

yes, I despise shoulder day


----------



## Voyageur

Yep! Power walking is so damn easy when you've got top tier entertainment!


----------



## soop

Fucking box squats.


----------



## islandlight

30 minutes of knee/leg/hip exercises (for torn meniscus).
15 minutes of stretching.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

I played Basketball and then went for a 3 mile walk. On the way back I heard thunder even though the sky was pretty much clear which was interesting so then the clouds came closer and wouldn't stop rumbling so then the lightning started and a few bolts hit the ground so I ran home as fast as I could. What started off as a relaxing walk turned into a desperate struggle for survival very quickly. It was my aunt, she's pissed that I didn't attend her funeral and she was waiting for the opportune moment to strike


----------



## islandlight

Went to the lake and spent half an hour treading water. I figure that was a good knee exercise.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ran 4.5 miles, walked 2.3 miles. Ab work later


----------



## visceral

Not yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigApplePi

Ran 1.7 miles in 15'30" today.


----------



## soop

islandlight said:


> 30 minutes of knee/leg/hip exercises (for torn meniscus).
> 15 minutes of stretching.


Damm that sucks.

I benched 180 for 3, despite being 5 lbs less than normal and having no spotter. Think I hurt my left bicep.


----------



## BigApplePi

soop said:


> I benched 180 for 3, despite being 5 lbs less than normal and having no spotter. Think I hurt my left bicep.


How so? Bench press doesn't use biceps.


----------



## soop

BigApplePi said:


> How so? Bench press doesn't use biceps.


If your whole body is not engaged on a near maximal effort set its not really maximal effort.


----------



## BigApplePi

soop said:


> If your whole body is not engaged on a near maximal effort set its not really maximal effort.


It is alright to do maximal effort on a specific exercise (with certain qualifications*), but I know of no exercise which uses ALL the muscles. Each exercise is a specialty.

*Large muscles should go first. Ask me why if you want to.


----------



## Cal

Reaching over the table for the potato chips. Was sweating like crazy after that workout!


----------



## soop

BigApplePi said:


> It is alright to do maximal effort on a specific exercise (with certain qualifications*), but I know of no exercise which uses ALL the muscles. Each exercise is a specialty.
> 
> *Large muscles should go first. Ask me why if you want to.


Lol look I'm a competitive powerlifter peaking in a meet prep cycle. I know what I'm doing okay, shit happens. I know exactly why my bicep got messed up, it's from tucking my elbows. If you don't mean to be condescending my bad. Today was a very long day at the gym, I'm done making an effort elsewhere until tomorrow.

Squatted 300 today. It felt fast but I felt like shit. Will be glad to hit my pre meet rest period.


----------



## BigApplePi

soop said:


> Lol look I'm a competitive powerlifter peaking in a meet prep cycle. I know what I'm doing okay, shit happens. I know exactly why my bicep got messed up, it's from tucking my elbows. If you don't mean to be condescending my bad. Today was a very long day at the gym, I'm done making an effort elsewhere until tomorrow.
> 
> Squatted 300 today. It felt fast but I felt like shit. Will be glad to hit my pre meet rest period.


Oh wow! Powerlifter. I can respect that. I never want to appear condescending.

Do you have a coach? My lifting days are over. Too many muscles tears because I never got advice. Take care of yourself.


----------



## soop

BigApplePi said:


> Oh wow! Powerlifter. I can respect that. I never want to appear condescending.
> 
> Do you have a coach? My lifting days are over. Too many muscles tears because I never got advice. Take care of yourself.


Yeah he's an equipped guy so he has me on a pseudo Westside type deal. I really hope I survive it without a tear, but I'm a raw lifter so I don't know how long I'll last on this programming. So far I just have bulged disks and muscle strains but its enough. What kind of lifting did you do?


----------



## BigApplePi

soop said:


> Yeah he's an equipped guy so he has me on a pseudo Westside type deal. I really hope I survive it without a tear, but I'm a raw lifter so I don't know how long I'll last on this programming. So far I just have bulged disks and muscle strains but its enough. What kind of lifting did you do?


I only competed and compete with myself, being an introvert.

I kept records for twenty plus years. My favorite was the bench press. Weight in 150's, slim. Never got beyond 235 though I probably could have done 240 if I'd planned it better. The other was chins. I got to 35 partials and 17 full. Last year I did 7 chins all the way down hanging and up but my left arm is now screwed up. The MRI on June 1 shows "almost complete full thickness tear of the common extensor tendon." Oddly enough I have a torn bicep which hasn't affected chinning.

How is your diet and do you avoid steriods?


----------



## soop

BigApplePi said:


> I only competed and compete with myself, being an introvert.
> 
> I kept records for twenty plus years. My favorite was the bench press. Weight in 150's, slim. Never got beyond 235 though I probably could have done 240 if I'd planned it better. The other was chins. I got to 35 partials and 17 full. Last year I did 7 chins all the way down hanging and up but my left arm is now screwed up. The MRI on June 1 shows "almost complete full thickness tear of the common extensor tendon." Oddly enough I have a torn bicep which hasn't affected chinning.
> 
> How is your diet and do you avoid steriods?


Yeah I don't really like lifting in front of people either, it's part of the sport in my case, fortunately at least on the women's side everyone is super nice. Those are pretty good numbers for your weight, I think my best pullups were 20 from a dead hang but I only weighed about 129, and my best chins are only 8, I suck at them. That's pretty fortunate the bicep tear hasn't effected anything, was it full? I know someone who has torn both biceps and still compete in grip sport, if be terrified.

I eat 2450 calories at 250g protein, which at first almost made me throw up for like a week, but now it's okay. Since I want to habe kids one day I avoid drugs at all costs, plus the effects on women are terrible, not worth it imo. So many girls I know use them...the voice change is so gnarly.


----------



## Lakigigar

yes, i did!!!


----------



## Catandroid

I stick to strength training at least once a week


----------



## BigApplePi

soop said:


> Y That's pretty fortunate the bicep tear hasn't effected anything, was it full? I know someone who has torn both biceps and still compete in grip sport, if be terrified.
> 
> I eat 2450 calories at 250g protein, which at first almost made me throw up for like a week, but now it's okay. Since I want to habe kids one day I avoid drugs at all costs, plus the effects on women are terrible, not worth it imo. So many girls I know use them...the voice change is so gnarly.


It's good you don't take drugs. I'm not too fond of them either. I did take two Aleve yesterday and one today to try to reduce a tendon inflammation (self-diagnosis) to the left of my left knee. I hope to go out for my run tomorrow and hope it doesn't get worse. It did get worse when I ran on it two days ago.

Visually my biceps looks gone. The MRI which I just had for my elbow says "There is an abnormal appearance of the biceps tendon which is attenuated and irregular at its radial tuberosity insertion." That's all it says about my bicep so I don't know. The doctor only gives me 15 minutes and that didn't come up. One can't chat with them.

I'm interested in your sport. I wonder if at your meet you get three tries and you have a target lift or just play it by ear on how you feel that day?


----------



## Aluminum Frost

does anybody know of any good at home lat and inner thigh exercises?


----------



## visceral

Not yet aside from 30min walking back and forth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigApplePi

Aluminum Frost said:


> does anybody know of any good at home lat and inner thigh exercises?


I have a chinning bar in my doorway. That does the lat doesn't it? Maybe my doorway is too narrow.

On 2nd thought I used to do pull downs in the gym. That definitely does lat. But chins are pull ups. Is there a difference?

Inner thigh? I can't think of any. What about spreading your legs and pressing one at a time against the side of the desk?


----------



## flamesabers

Yes, I did some push-ups and later on in the day did some running around a track.


----------



## ImminentThunder

- 20-25-ish minutes weightlifting at the gym
- Ran 3 miles on the bike path after that 
- Stretched

See, working out isn't hard for me. I love working out. What I hate is eating nasty vegetables, and trying to refrain from stuffing my face with pizza and donuts.


----------



## Chelcy

Yes i Do exercise today


----------



## clem

Working out right now


----------



## Laguna

Not yet- but I will. I am back to exercising every day but I over-did it yesterday. Yikes. It's okay though- I now know my current limits. Of course- limits change the more you stick with it.


----------



## BranchMonkey

For inner thighs:










Toes in, heels out, arms under spine to protect lower back. Do this like a groin stretch but legs are close. You can look up Criss Cross Legs on web like this youtube: Ignore outfit  Also, see the photo for proper foot position, otherwise this is it, and it works.

Bent-Over Rows work lats well and target the delts, traps and more. 

Hope either or both work for you.

P.S. I work out every day, just a matter of intensity, number of exercises, doing what I call "Listening to my body," and so far, so good: My husband says my body isn't the same any more. He says it with a tone of awe and happiness. We've been together 30 years so that's nice to hear.


----------



## ukulele

I will, I will.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

took 2 weeks off, starting up again later


----------



## Laguna

Been exercising every day- but missed one due to a party. ugggh. The heat and humidity are issues- but I do have plenty of indoor equipment too. I'm back on track- watch out, world.


----------



## Josef

Woke up at 4am, I thought about it but decided nope, I'm working a 20hr shift today in a remote site under a very hot sun, so I passed!


----------



## Firelily

I like to got for walks often but sadly not today yet


----------



## Laguna

cycling and elliptical - down a dress size and bra size :shocked:


----------



## visceral

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentScream

I've been losing weight without exercise so I decided to say fuck it and have donuts after a year almost. Fucking hell. I was missing out lol.


----------



## Laguna

every day and the weather is finally cool enough today for a serious ride on my bike. I feel light and good and want to keep going for further results. Having a serious work trip is a great incentive plus for all the holiday parties down the pike- I can say yes to the dress. :tongue:


----------



## Laguna

Great long ride! I need to go on longer rides now- so will need to pack more water. I vow to never allow stress ever again stop me from doing what I love which also makes me healthier. What was I thinking? Priorities- reshifted. :kirby:


----------



## mightyoak

Did an hour of Pilates today and yesterday and 1/2 hour walks with my dogs both days as well. Pilates makes my body feel so stretched out and good!


----------



## Laguna

30 minutes of cardio even though it was getting late. Going to bed hungry tonight. Oslo is soooon!
Like the idea of the previous poster. Need to get back to yoga and meditation!!


----------



## Bastard

Didn't today. Woke up at 1 PM and it was raining and my old injuries didn't like that. Decided it was a day for cheap bourbon and fried chicken.


----------



## telepariah

I haven't run in almost a year. But I ran two out of the last four days and my achilles and my knees don't hurt at all. I tell myself I need to take it easy but that's always been hard for me. I probably would have run the other two days but... we moved to Sapporo, Japan a week ago and we just experienced the strongest typhoon to hit Japan in a generation, followed by a 6.7 magnitude earthquake less than 24 hours later. It has been surreal. Four out of five power plants on Hokkaido were taken offline as a precaution and we had no power all day yesterday. I had no internet and I haven't got my Japanese sim card yet so I was cut off from all communication with the outside world in the middle of a city of two million. The Toyohira River is still running muddy and over its banks. Mature trees are ripped out by the roots in the park behind our house and along the river greenway. I ran hours before the typhoon hit on Tuesday and again today. It feels amazing to run again. I had been hiking a lot and skiing for my only exercise in the 11 months since I stopped running and I think I was losing some much needed muscle tone. I'm pretty confident I will get that back now that I am retired and I live right next to miles and miles of trails along the river. Life is good!


----------



## Laguna

Cycling and almost got run over. I feel like no matter how safe you are with this activity- there is a high chance of injury or death ugggh. Won't stop me- but 2 instances today- there was nothing I could have done to prevent it- and I saved myself by the grace of God. I recall another time a few years ago if the driver didn't see me at the moment he did- I would be TOAST.


----------



## Lucan1010

Yep.


----------



## telepariah

Ran 8 miles today along the river down to the park where they held the 72 Winter Olympics and back. It was a beautiful sunny, cool, windy day and I felt amazing. Then I did yoga for an hour. My wife and I talked about taking up Kendo, Japanese sword martial art. I think that might be good for my shoulders and neck, which are weak and damaged.


----------



## Laguna

Every day!
Ev.Ry.Day. 

Pants are getting looser. I feel really good- much more energy. Can't believe the rut I let myself get into from stress and heartache/heart break. I feel too good to go back. I want more--- I'm on a roll.


----------



## visceral

I walked...not much to do from dying in this hot weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laguna

I did- a big one- but I underestimated the heat. I have to remember I am not elite nor young anymore. lol. 
It's okay to set limits for myself- and that's just what I will do. (But I didn't give up. I ain't no quitter.)


----------



## soop

I tried to squat 305 for 2 (after 290 for 2) but the bar hit the rack really hard when I unracked it and I could barely get it for 1 because having to restabilize that kind of weight is really difficult and it also destroys the walkout. I hate wide squat racks. H8 em. The death by goblet squats after was even more fun.


----------



## Laguna

5k before it got too hot. And I ate cake and sweets at a birthday party this weekend- so no excuses! haha


----------



## Laguna

Exercising at home right now- too hot outside! Okay- I'm ready for autumn. I'm ready- I'm ready- I'm READDDDYYYY!!!!


----------



## telepariah

I've had to take a couple of extra days off due to back spasms but that's ok now. I ran down to Olympic Park again today in hot, humid weather and started to get chafing in a very sensitive place. So I had an uncomfortable walk back dripping in sweat. I decided to take a few more days off until all my stuff arrives from the move on Friday. Then I'll have proper running gear and shouldn't have to worry about chafing anymore. :bored:


----------



## Laguna

telepariah said:


> I've had to take a couple of extra days off due to back spasms but that's ok now. I ran down to Olympic Park again today in hot, humid weather and started to get chafing in a very sensitive place. So I had an uncomfortable walk back dripping in sweat. I decided to take a few more days off until all my stuff arrives from the move on Friday. Then I'll have proper running gear and shouldn't have to worry about chafing anymore. :bored:


Go in the baby aisle of the store and buy a tube of Balmex. I keep it in the drawer. Chafing be gone. Load up that area before bed- you'll wake up to it all fixed. Can also use it in advance as a preventative measure.


----------



## skycloud86

I went for a walk today, I'm currently trying to lose excess weight from when I used to drink.


----------



## Laguna

Every day. Yesterday- I did squats and stepper during an online training session. Way to kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
Today is gorgeous out. I have my new hydration pack- and I'm hitting the bike trail. No one will come with me- so that's fine. I will zen inside my own brain during the ride!!!


----------



## Laguna

This older body is sore all over lol. Sore feels good some. I remember a really good sore one time. Okay- I am digressing big time.
Might actually be an ibuprofen day- so I can hit the cycling again. Not as hard as yesterday- we have to listen to our bodies. But I'm hittin' it!! Oh--- you know it!


----------



## Laguna

I want a bit more drastic weight loss. I might have to cut the carbs to nearly nill for a couple of weeks and continue to challenge my threshold for cardio- and add more light (light! lol) weight training. The problem is not stamina- it's boredom. This is why I like cycling. Nature keeps my Ne humming while I ride. Indoor exercise bores me to tears. I need to have a book in front of me- a video game on my phone- anything to distract me from the nothingness of cardio. Even when I ride- I can pray or plan my creative goals. And when I get bored of that--- oh look! A squirrel! It's almost like my older ENFP brain is ADHD. I need constant brain stimulation from morning till night and it includes when I exercise.


----------



## telepariah

Thanks for the tip, @Laguna. I don't know how to ask for a similar product in Japan. But our furniture and gear arrived on Friday and we've spent the last four days just digging through 86 boxes. The amount of paper and cardboard we have recycled is mind-boggling. And sitting on the floor with my legs akimbo flattening huge sheets of packing paper and bundling them up is a great workout in itself. It's better than any stretch I've ever done in the hip and groin areas. We have finally opened all the boxes except for two that contain framed artwork that we don't want to open until we are ready to display, if we ever are in the aftermath of the Hokkaido earthquake of two weeks ago. I don't want anything heavy and glass falling on me next time the earth shakes like that.

So the last few days have been pretty good exercise for not having walked anywhere. Actually, we did walk about 10 km yesterday to a festival and back to eat some great grilled fish and dried squid and drink beer with an old friend.


----------



## Laguna

telepariah said:


> Thanks for the tip, @*Laguna* . I don't know how to ask for a similar product in Japan. But our furniture and gear arrived on Friday and we've spent the last four days just digging through 86 boxes. The amount of paper and cardboard we have recycled is mind-boggling. And sitting on the floor with my legs akimbo flattening huge sheets of packing paper and bundling them up is a great workout in itself. It's better than any stretch I've ever done in the hip and groin areas. We have finally opened all the boxes except for two that contain framed artwork that we don't want to open until we are ready to display, if we ever are in the aftermath of the Hokkaido earthquake of two weeks ago. I don't want anything heavy and glass falling on me next time the earth shakes like that.
> 
> So the last few days have been pretty good exercise for not having walked anywhere. Actually, we did walk about 10 km yesterday to a festival and back to eat some great grilled fish and dried squid and drink beer with an old friend.


I wish you well!
Housework - yardwork etc- are amazing workouts indeed!


----------



## Mmmm

I've done good this week, because I had gotten out of my exercise routine for about a month. I have a goal to lose a minimum of 30 lbs/14 kg, by May 2019. I'm doing it for 2 reasons, getting older so it's easier to gain weight, & a family member's wedding is in May, family will be reunited so I want to look good. Plus you never know, might be some single men at the reception, right? :wink: 

I exercised 4 times this week, from 30 minutes to an hour each time. Two of the workouts were at my place of employment. I cleaned, & swept vigorously, enough to be soaked in sweat. The other 2 times were at the gym. I did 2 sessions on the treadmill, & 1 on the elliptical. I'm also doing portion control, with my meals.:carrot:


----------



## Laguna

Overuse stress injury alert. ugggh. My body part needs rest- but I want to keep exercising. I have momentum- doing daily cardio. I need a plan B to get thru this hurdle.


----------



## Mmmm

Laguna said:


> Overuse stress injury alert. ugggh. My body part needs rest- but I want to keep exercising. I have momentum- doing daily cardio. I need a plan B to get thru this hurdle.


Until your body can recover, try stretching exercises instead. Massage might help too.


----------



## Laguna

Mmmm said:


> Until your body can recover, try stretching exercises instead. Massage might help too.


That is a great idea- thank you. I think the jacuzzi bath is in my near future too! With nice smelling salts!


----------



## orion83uk

Cycled to work 3 days this week, and did a short 4 mile run this morning before work. If only cardio alone could get you a 6 pack! I generally don't need motivation to do cardio (I love running). I need a mega motivation injection though to go to the gym these days.


----------



## Josef

100 push-ups today. Finally starting to get back to pre-lazy days.


----------



## Laguna

no today and no yesterday!
I have been recommitted since July to DAILY exercise. Skipped yesterday due to an injury. And today- was fighting something weird. Was dizzy all day. Now I'm feeling better and hope to be back at it tomorrow or Monday. Sometimes we need to listen to our bodies- and take a break.


----------



## ShashaCruz

i do aerobics and run everyday


----------



## Laguna

After daily, dedicated exercise since July- I took the last 4 days off! For injury, illness and extreme fatigue. Finally feeling better so got back to it. SO glad. Lowered the seat on my bike- I think that one inch is the culprit of my injury. Felt good to sweat again. Will sleep good tonight.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Yyeess. Went for about a 2k walk then came home and did some stretches and went on the exercise bike for 30 mins. Then more stretches, then did gardening up until about an hour ago... So yep. Plenty today.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

orion83uk said:


> Cycled to work 3 days this week, and did a short 4 mile run this morning before work. If only cardio alone could get you a 6 pack! I generally don't need motivation to do cardio (I love running). I need a mega motivation injection though to go to the gym these days.


I hate running and have almost no motivation haha... 
But I do go for my walk everyday. And I'm going to my stretches etc everyday now. Plus I'm going back to my sport club in a few weeks. I've never been the sporty type, so I'm hopeless at push-ups etc...


----------



## Laguna

Yes! Proof that my injury was stress related- is that it is recovered after taking the few days of rest break. And now taking the measure to not stress that joint any further- as best I can.

Back at it yesterday with a heavy lifting project. And today with cycling in the brisk air.
My clothes fit more loosely. People are noticing. And I am ready for another big weight drop in PHASE II: Laguna Edition.
Let's do this!!!
#gettingtripready #gettingholidayready #gettinghealthier


----------



## Zeta 97

Yip go jogging everyday at least 6k, then I hit the gym and do the circuit.


----------



## mightyoak

Aside from my daily walks with the dogs, I haven't exercised in a week. That's not like me! But, I've had an upper respiratory infection since Monday and been busy with stuff...i know, i know, excuses, excuses. I gotta get back on it tmr! This post is holding me to it, there's no getting out of it now!


----------



## Logan X

Yes.I did push ups on my fists.


----------



## Alex655

Of course, I do exercises every day. It helps me to be stronger and healthier.


----------



## And1

Yes I did! I’m working on small daily exercise routine that I can easily do and therefore don’t miss doing it.


----------



## And1

Another day with exercise included!


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

Well it's currently 12am, so in regards to that sense of "today" as in the day has just began, I am going to sprint to the point where my body is too exhausted to do more than walk, and I'm going to be doing the maximum amount of reps and sets that I can until I'm fatigued in that sense too.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Yes I had a gear-check for a 4 day backpacking wilderness trip I'm taking next month, so I strutted around town carrying some fuck-all hiking backpack full of a bear box and a set of cooking pans, thinking about how I'm about to hike up a mountain with all this garbage tied to my body.

Of course it will be beautiful then. I did an 8 mile hike in the wilderness in the summer in terrible heat and I enjoyed it despite the heat, a heat I never would want to jog in, so I'm going to love carrying my load in the mountains in the autumn drizzle, I will, I will.


----------



## Laguna

Not yet- but I will. Clothes are still yet getting looser. And still have motivation for the big trip. I want to go down an entire size in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Panorama

I tried the 5 rights and my body hurts.


----------



## And1

I exercised yesterday and just did a short work out now. I’ll probably do more later today too.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

I am nursing my DOMS from yesterday's workout with some gentle stretching and massage, water, and an earlier bedtime.


----------



## Laguna

Yes- but I struggled which I was surprised about since I craved my workout today. Perhaps I didn't eat / sleep right.


----------



## soop

Lots of sets of goblet squats with a 72 lb kettlebell. Getting that into position was super fun. As many singles as I could with bodyweight (125) on strict overhead press (no legs minimal hips) I think I got 11. Not sure. 1 arm rows sets of 4 with 90 lbs. 1 arm dumbbell bench with 50 lbs sets of 10. Pullups until failure (20).


----------



## Laguna

Not yet- but still dragging this week. Can't figure out why.


----------



## visceral

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soop

Bahhhhbell skwaats. It was supposed to be a deload (lighter workout) but it didn't feel light at all. 255# for 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1. 2 sets of 25 kettlebell swings with the 53lb kettlebell. I also have no idea what I weigh lately because Ive not been watching what I eat at all and have no scale, but I can see anywhere between 2 and 4 abs so I'm gonna hope its around 128 or 129.


----------



## Laguna

yes.


----------



## clem

I’ve been exercising a lot these days almost every day


----------



## Josef

Nope roud: I think I tore something in my shoulder, it was making crunchy sounds doing push-ups. One of the push-up variations is probably more responsible than others. We'll see.


----------



## soop

Near said:


> Nope roud: I think I tore something in my shoulder, it was making crunchy sounds doing push-ups. One of the push-up variations is probably more responsible than others. We'll see.


If you can still do pushups, I highly doubt you did.


----------



## Josef

soop said:


> If you can still do pushups, I highly doubt you did.


But doc, there's a wiry pain running through to my palm and my fingers get numb. When I extend it from the socket the pain goes away. What's your diagnosis, doc?


----------



## The Poet

situps, pushups, jogging in place, rhythmic muscle movements to let out steam, at my peak i did 51, 52, or 53 or maybe more situps (at least 51)


----------



## visceral

A few rounds of body weight exercises 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laguna

yes.


----------



## The Poet

Did 61-64 situps yesterday (in my underwear again, so my itchy autism clothes and pressure inducing belt against the hard floor doesn't get in the way) and then did 10 pushups then jogged in place and walked fast like gliding EDIT: I kept motivating myself to do more situps by saying things like "do it for (insert name of crush here)" "do it for good grades (by having a healthy mind)" "do it for that job" "do it for children that will bring you tranquility (my own future potential children)" "do it to End the oppression in East Turkestan (xinjiang province in china), Turkey, etc." "do it be strong enough to defend your family"


----------



## The Poet

did 65-66 situps and 12 pushups after a day of no exercise and a night of extra sleep this morning. regret the no exercise and extra sleep, and the fact that i had some food before exercising (a banana at the least) and did the exercise in the late afternoon/early evening during daylight savings time in winter. i was drenched in sweat and again had to motivate myself. but it was either a good stress relief for the conflict i had with my mother today, or an extra sensor on top of it.


----------



## Laguna

yes- this round of trips and parties has to end already. Stop putting food in front of me.


----------



## visceral

Not yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King PLATYPUS

Not yet and I might not since it would be a good recovery day. I went the last 9 days and 19 of the last 21! I like to hit the gym for roughly 2 hours so I should be getting more rest than I am, but my body has been holding up fine as of late so I might just keep this pace up!


----------



## Laguna

I'm on the recumbent bike and holiday shopping on my computer concurrently.


----------



## soop

420 lb yoke walk, no belt. I think I can do 500 or maybe more with a belt.


----------



## Laguna

Cut my 40 minutes of cardio down to 20 yesterday because of back pain. Darn it- what did I do?


----------



## soop

6 sets of 8 on deadlift at 245 lbs (111 kg). This hurt. AY LOT. 




Laguna said:


> Cut my 40 minutes of cardio down to 20 yesterday because of back pain. Darn it- what did I do?


Can you describe the type of pain and the location of it?


----------



## Laguna

soop said:


> 6 sets of 8 on deadlift at 245 lbs (111 kg). This hurt. AY LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you describe the type of pain and the location of it?


Sure! Left side of my back. On rib cage and going down the left side. And ending on lower left side of my back. Doesn't hurt when just sitting per se ---- but when moving --- yes it hurts.


----------



## soop

Laguna said:


> Sure! Left side of my back. On rib cage and going down the left side. And ending on lower left side of my back. Doesn't hurt when just sitting per se ---- but when moving --- yes it hurts.


If its not sharp you could have pulled the erector muscle that runs down your back, it could also be a pulled lat. If its sharp then I'm not sure. You might need to rest it a few days. One time I pulled my lat really bad and it hurt to breathe and it felt like I had a rib out of place, but then it got better in a space of 48 hours. It might not even be a pull, just sore. If it is sharp or a stinging pain then it could be a strain or something worse but if you don't even know what did it, its highly unlikely to be that.


----------



## Laguna

soop said:


> If its not sharp you could have pulled the erector muscle that runs down your back, it could also be a pulled lat. If its sharp then I'm not sure. You might need to rest it a few days. One time I pulled my lat really bad and it hurt to breathe and it felt like I had a rib out of place, but then it got better in a space of 48 hours. It might not even be a pull, just sore. If it is sharp or a stinging pain then it could be a strain or something worse but if you don't even know what did it, its highly unlikely to be that.


Thanks- I usually can recall what I did (yardwork, moving heavy objects) when I have back pain- but this one is stumping me- I have no idea what I did. I rested a day from exercise- but I need to get back at it! lol. I will try not to strain my back further- and do a modified exercise if I can.


----------



## soop

Laguna said:


> Thanks- I usually can recall what I did (yardwork, moving heavy objects) when I have back pain- but this one is stumping me- I have no idea what I did. I rested a day from exercise- but I need to get back at it! lol. I will try not to strain my back further- and do a modified exercise if I can.


Its always a little weird when something is hurting and you don't know why, I hate it, like at least if I know I can amend the problem for later you know? Its actually a really good idea to get back at it as quickly as safely possible, I wish I had been of that mind more often. If you move and it doesn't hurt immediately and isn't irritated the next day or the day after there is no reason to stop doing whatever didn't hurt. I had to take a forced rest day today because the stitches popped out of my finger. Not being able to exercise is the worst, I hope you recover fast.


----------



## Laguna

soop said:


> Its always a little weird when something is hurting and you don't know why, I hate it, like at least if I know I can amend the problem for later you know? Its actually a really good idea to get back at it as quickly as safely possible, I wish I had been of that mind more often. If you move and it doesn't hurt immediately and isn't irritated the next day or the day after there is no reason to stop doing whatever didn't hurt. I had to take a forced rest day today because the stitches popped out of my finger. Not being able to exercise is the worst, I hope you recover fast.


Thank you! And that's great advice which reinforces that I did get back to it tonight! I watched and didn't overstrain and didn't try to be superwoman- did a standard cardio set- and I feel good. Back still hurts- but didn't hurt while I worked out- go figure.

Totally agree- we need to listen to our bodies and respond accordingly- but also- keep at it!!!!!


----------



## Firelily

No 
but i did shop and i made sure i parked in one spot and then walked everywhere


----------



## soop

10x10 with 100 lbs on bench press. This is joke weight for me, but when you are doing something like this with only 90 seconds rest, joke weight is what you have to use. I probably could have done 115, I probably would have hated my life though. 2 plate bench before 2020 is looking good right now.


----------



## DudeGuy

no, not yet, soon.

edit: Yes, and woof, I was really sick a couple days ago and today's and yesterday's exercising was very difficult.


----------



## AR4

Kinda did yeah. 6 times. The result of that limited professional energy levels = rant on PerC.

Used to exercise 14 times a day when younger. Guess time does its job. But the girls were younger too so that might explain the intensity for the hobby. Could be the other way around too.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Yes.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Week 1 Day 3 complete.


----------



## Firelily

Yes, I went for a very nice long walk on the beach with a dear friend who taught me that can you eat mangrove seeds. :heart: roud:


----------



## temptingthesea

Yes. Dance class is every Tuesday...which also means I only get ample exercise every Tuesday. :tongue:
(But I do go up some 50 steps on my way to school every day so I think that counts for something. :laughing: )


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Yes. Running and My chest and my triceps.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Yes, week 1 day 4 down. Forgot to mention I rode my bike Monday and today also.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Yesterday complete W1D5 and my usual bike ride. Today is Rest Day, will probably still do some light beginner yoga for stretching but other than that I'm enjoying the break.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Today i ran 10KM

I loose 800 Calories

My abs is coming


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

Jogged for 15 minutes. I know it's small but right now I'm just trying to keep up a weekly routine of 6 days jog something, 1 day rest. I was focused primarily on muscle building so now I'm dedicating some serious time to cardio.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

II just ran 11KM today


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Jogged for 15 minutes. I know it's small but right now I'm just trying to keep up a weekly routine of 6 days jog something, 1 day rest. I was focused primarily on muscle building so now I'm dedicating some serious time to cardio.


The master of descendent world can't do better ?


----------



## TricoFeathers

Week 1 Day 1 176.6, Week 2 Day 1 173.3 Did my workout yesterday and bike ride. Will complete Day 2 today.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Tomorrow i ran 12 KM today nothing.


----------



## AshOrLey

Ofc


----------



## Introvertia

No, and I won't. B)


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

I fail. 6KM No 12. 

Fuck.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Flat walking, isometrics including yoga, everything in my binder but weights, which I leave for Hard Core workout days.


----------



## DudeGuy

it was rough, but i did it.


----------



## MNaeemi777

Of course:
Running: 30 min
Dumbbell + Some exercises: 20 min
Total: 50 min


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

yes


----------



## Cherry

no I did not, besides walking around the shop to get some paper


----------



## TricoFeathers

Just finished!


----------



## DudeGuy

I'm skipping normal routine because I shoveled snow and I'm already sweaty.


----------



## TricoFeathers

Really didn't want to today but got it done.


----------



## Firelily

yes, i want for a nice peaceful walk and enjoyed with sunshine


----------



## managua tarantella

no


----------



## TricoFeathers

I was supposed to but during my warm up I had more discomfort in my knees than I was okay with. Going to take a rest day or two before I push forward.


----------



## alfieplu

Not really, unless a taking a morning massage is considered nowadays a form of sport. But I did ran yesterday alone slowly with one of my dogs, if that means anything. That felt nice. As I wasn't always potent to do that.


----------



## Mmmm

I did good last night at the gym. 30 minutes of cardio, & then another 30 on the machines. I worked on my arms & upper back with the rower. And my legs & hips on another one. I'm feeling sore right above my armpits. I'm hoping to go at least 3 times a week to the gym. Next time I want to get on the ab machine.


----------



## visceral

shoveling the snow.


----------



## King PLATYPUS

going to today and then get two rest days. 

been going for 2-3 hour workouts for the last 4 months and while it's working great, I have such little energy for any movement related stuff away from the gym.


----------



## DudeGuy

visceral said:


> shoveling the snow.


Me too and we're going to call it a day because I'm sweaty now.


----------



## TricoFeathers

I rode my bike Friday and today but haven't done my combo workout due to shin splints and knee discomfort the past few days. I'll have to slow it down and change up the workout to focus on building up my calf muscles until I can handle the higher impact moves. I'm upset about it but doing something is better than nothing. I am not quitting.


----------



## Emancipation

OMG I can't believe this thread exists. YES! Gold. :hearts: :hearts: :hearts: Gonna start keeping track today, though my workouts are soooo minimalistic. :laughing: Maybe it'll encourage me to do more stuff!


----------



## Emancipation

I figured I wouldn't update everyday, because that'd be obnoxious, but I'll still do it once in a while. For a while now, all my working out was walking a bit and lifting these tiny ass mini weights (2kg each) 150 times a day. Yes, make fun of me for being weak. My body is still fly, so... :tongue:

Two days ago (when I posted) I pushed it up to 200, and yesterday I pushed it up to 300+, walked for a whole hour and did 100 jumping jacks because I couldn't think of anything more creative. Days 1-2 were good progress, let's see if I can pump it up.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

elevated push-ups


----------



## Firelily

yes i did and i found a rare type of seaweed as well. I am now interested in whether i can eat it. :tongue:


----------



## Emancipation

Emancipation said:


> Two days ago (when I posted) I pushed it up to 200, and yesterday I pushed it up to 300+, walked for a whole hour and did 100 jumping jacks because I couldn't think of anything more creative. Days 1-2 were good progress, let's see if I can pump it up.


Day 3: 600+
Day 4: 600+ and almost an hour of walking
Day 5: 600+ 
Day 6: Disappointing, only a 50-ish minute long walk to a faraway store and back.

I hate myself for yesterday, so here's my dose of public humilation (from now on I'm only posting when the answer is no since I don't wanna spam lol). I'm gonna SLAY today!!!


----------



## TricoFeathers

I *finally* completed Week 2 Day 5 today, had to substitute calf raises in for jumping rope because I'm still having shin splint-ish pain and stress in my knees. I lowered the difficulty of a couple other exercises, too, to reduce injury risk. I've been riding my bike M-F though, haven't missed a day. Just have to keep working on that foundation.


----------



## Crowbo

Nope. Was too godamn hot today


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Just finished mowing our tremendous lawn, front- and back- yards. 
Takes me a little over 2 hours every time, counting frequent breaks. 
Fantastic cardio, but it's a chore. 
roud: :laughing:


----------



## DudeGuy

No, I went to a meeting.


----------



## soop

Pulled my hamstring doing ghr work yesterday and I have heavy deadlifts today. RIP. #priorities


----------



## birdsintrees

Managed to get in a twenty minute kettlebell & core routine while kid #2 slept.


----------



## nonnaci

Kayaked up the Charles and back. Some fierce currents!


----------



## birdsintrees

Twenty minute yoga routine after yesterday’s 10km run. So close to sub 60 minutes.


----------



## Firelily

i went for the most amazing walk on the beach and while i was there i found some very cool, very little shells, :heart:


----------



## birdsintrees

Kettlebell routine and 6km walk


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

it 's hard to get start again when I stop exercising (heavy sigh)


----------



## Aridela

Some light yoga as I'm injured, but it sure helped. 

Been hunched over my computer screen for a week straight writing and I've neglected exercising (I haven't even left the house).

I really need to remedy that; a nice jog in the forest would be nice if the rain stops later on.


----------



## skycloud86

I've walked seven miles today.


----------



## Jaredson

My overhead is catching up to my bench. Gonna become one of those bench guys for a few months.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

1 hour of yoga after 2 month of @#%^&&
.....so painful.....hahaha


----------



## Convex

Jaredson said:


> My overhead is catching up to my bench. Gonna become one of those bench guys for a few months.


yeah gotta work on that bro, i was the same way at one point, overhead pressing is just so fun to do for me


----------



## birdsintrees

Didn’t have time for much but managed to squeeze in a 4.5km run in at 6.05/km before dinner. Walked 6km today, mostly while holding a 12kg toddler because Clingy and forgot to put the pram in the car.


----------



## soop

A lot of competition pauses on bench today. I am definitely procrastinating.


----------



## birdsintrees

I tried every excuse under the sun not to go but ended up doing 35 minutes of interval running before dinner.


----------



## Aridela

Some light yoga today - feeling a bit better.


----------



## Doccium

Jogging for roughly 55 minutes.


----------



## nonnaci

birdsintrees said:


> I ran 21km yesterday. I stopped just a couple minutes short of the half marathon mark. That annoyed me. One more trial in two weeks before running the race. Going to take some glucojels with me next attempt. Funny how that wall hits you pretty much right on 90 minutes when your glucose stores get to empty. Somehow I still managed to keep a pretty consistent 6.45-6.30 pace throughout the run but that last half hour and a bit was hard.
> 
> Definitely no exercise today.


Wow, that's a really fast pace. Also the wall is quite annoying. I almost always need to refuel with a bar (higher protein to sugar ratio) midway unless there was some carb loading done the day before.


----------



## birdsintrees

nonnaci said:


> Wow, that's a really fast pace. Also the wall is quite annoying. I almost always need to refuel with a bar (higher protein to sugar ratio) midway unless there was some carb loading done the day before.


I only have one long run left to try out food. Have really not needed it up until this distance but should probably be able to finish it better if I do eat something. Probably at the 70-80 minute mark before the wall comes around. I had carb loaded the day before which seemed to have worked pretty well.


----------



## garmentprinting

Yes I walking 2 km


----------



## Queen of Cups

Ran 5 k and did some lifting this morning


----------



## birdsintrees

Morning: 5x1km intervals. Windy af outside.

Afternoon: 7km tempo run.


----------



## Doccium

Jogging for roughly 35 - 40 minutes as well as some other exercises for about 10 minutes.


----------



## nonnaci

Brought 1/2 marathon time back down to 1h 55m which is right at my PR. Carb loading the day before definitely helped as I wasn't exhausted after finishing.


----------



## Lucan1010

Nope lol, beyond walking across campus every day I haven't been to the gym or anything in almost a week, I've been busy.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I've ridden my bike with a flat tire around the near park and later I'm going to do strength training.


----------



## Doccium

Fortunately yes.


----------



## The Smiling Heart

I ran 2.23 miles in the wonderful cold while having a terrible cold. This was yesterday which in my wake has kind of run into this morning because I have yet to sleep so therefore consider it all in the day. 2.23 miles for having become so lazy, not too shabby


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I'm going to motivate as this is my break day.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Yes. This morning I went for a walk, and I got back from a bike ride just now. Not sure how long it took,I think about an hour. Yesterday I went for a walk and went for a swim.

I notice when I'm exercising, especially when I'm swimming, that I always get an acidic feeling in my throat and it feels like I need to burp a lot. I mentioned this to my dad, he said it means my stomach is still working when I'm swimming/exercising and it could be wind, or too much acidity. 

Hmm, time to cut down on the tomatoes etc. What is it, is it lactic acid or something? Hmmm.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Little bit off topic but...

Thought I'd share this, it's funny.
View attachment 833975


(I do know if you don't exercise you get fat and die, but its still funny. Probably more relatable to low Se users.)(I hate running/jogging. Plus it hurts my boobs even though I have an appropriate sized sports bra, nothing is gonna stop big boobs fully from moving.)


----------



## nonnaci

Ran my first 1/2 marathon race. Set new PR at 1.53.54! Still need to work on running form/technique as I developed an ankle kink mid way that required adjustment.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I rode my bike for an hour tonight.


----------



## Crowbo

Ran a lap around my high school soccer complex


----------



## birdsintrees

nonnaci said:


> Ran my first 1/2 marathon race. Set new PR at 1.53.54! Still need to work on running form/technique as I developed an ankle kink mid way that required adjustment.


That's a fantastic time for a first race. Congrats!
------
5km run this afternoon - 28:48 minutes, new pb.


----------



## nonnaci

birdsintrees said:


> That's a fantastic time for a first race. Congrats!
> ------
> 5km run this afternoon - 28:48 minutes, new pb.


Thanks! Next goal is to bring mile time down to 8min flat for full half-marathon duration. Then maybe start looking to train for full. Will you be training for longer runs or switching to shorter races?


----------



## birdsintrees

nonnaci said:


> Thanks! Next goal is to bring mile time down to 8min flat for full half-marathon duration. Then maybe start looking to train for full. Will you be training for longer runs or switching to shorter races?


I got myself injured on my last pre taper long run so at this stage don't know if I can run the half in a week. Looking like no. Long distance running might not happen for a while so going to put my efforts into the 5 and 10k and work on speed. 

Maybe even starting to train for a Tri to add more non running exercise into things.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I did an hour of weight training this evening.


----------



## earth2mondo

Yes, I want to look like a fucking god. Gonna take a tonnnnnnnnnn more work though. About 1/3 there.


----------



## Convex

earth2mondo said:


> Yes, I want to look like a fucking god. Gonna take a tonnnnnnnnnn more work though. About 1/3 there.


eat right, stay in school, and don't do drugs


----------



## birdsintrees

Short 3.5km run this afternoon.


----------



## WarmMachines

Yeah, walked a few km.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I have walked in near freezing cold for almost an hour tonight.


----------



## birdsintrees

I did the groceries with both kids and forgot the pram. That's got to count for HIIT.


----------



## birdsintrees

Race day today. 10km in 59:41. Pleased with that as it's not a distance I've trained for specifically and while injured and recovering from the flu. Not doing the half marathon was a good decision. I would not have finished it seeing how ready to die I was after the 10km. 

Managed to do the last 400m in a 4:12 pace.


----------



## birdsintrees

Short interval session yesterday. Fastest km (4:46) and fastest mile (8:07). Body not quite ready for running but not really interested in not running. Going to start getting on the mountain bike upcoming week.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I'm gonna do a intense mile run for 10 minutes or less.


----------



## Ace Face

Haven't yet, but I'm about to. I'm hungover...pray for me, bitches. This is gonna be brutal, lol.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

An hour of strength training.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I walked a lot today, which count for something I guess


----------



## birdsintrees

5.7km run this morning. Shifting goals to a 25min 5km to accommodate injury. Current PB is 28 minutes.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Moderate leg exercise for legs gains


----------



## birdsintrees

5km run - 26:51


----------



## Gimontisfish

Exercise for nearly 2 hours every night,brisk walking......


----------



## Crowbo

Not today. I've been slacking in this month but I'm going to get a gym membership and get back to the running very soon.


----------



## Crowbo

Yes but I cut my workout short. Rolled my left ankle while running.


----------



## Denature

Lifted weights to work out my arms mainly. I need to work on my form, but I've been able to slowly raise the amount of weight I'm lifting.


----------



## Pastelle

5.2 mile run.


----------



## Fennel

Walking, doing errands out in the dusty, post-ashfall streets. Bought medicines, vitamins and eggs in case of a real emergency.


----------



## Convex

been moving away from deads, pulled them again today and man.. i fucking missed them


----------



## Phil

I exercised my right to sit on my fat ass. 

But I aim to fix that.


----------



## Slagasauras

Skill: Heavy Squat Clean complex, made it to one seventy five lbs.

For time:
100 Double Unders
2 Squat cleans at 155 pounds
80 Double Unders
4 Squat cleans at 155
60 Double Unders
6 Squat cleans
40 Double Unders
8 Squat cleans
20 Double Unders

Priorities tonight might be gymnastic or endurance, not sure.


----------



## birdsintrees

First run of the year. 5km/31minutes.


----------



## Electra

Not yet, it's night :happy:
Also my body still aches from exersize early this week...:dry:


----------



## BigApplePi

Okay. Just for the record I have to find some exercise I haven't found yet. Can't run. I took two easy jogs and that was okay. Then I did a harder one and reinjured my injured right calf muscle. How come? I didn't know it hadn't healed cuz I didn't feel any pain. Stupid me. Exactly the same with my neck after I fell on that ice. Reinjured my neck muscle after that harder run. Same thing. It hadn't healed and I detected no pain. Not even after the run. Only 12-20 hours later came the pain. When I say "pain" I mean I had to take an Aleve to get in bed. Walking around okay. It's the bed rolling over that was bad. Too bad. May have to wait six weeks for any healing (or even worse) and then there may be scar tissue. Don't know. Anyone for advice?


----------



## orion83uk

BigApplePi said:


> Okay. Just for the record I have to find some exercise I haven't found yet. Can't run. I took two easy jogs and that was okay. Then I did a harder one and reinjured my injured right calf muscle. How come? I didn't know it hadn't healed cuz I didn't feel any pain. Stupid me. Exactly the same with my neck after I fell on that ice. Reinjured my neck muscle after that harder run. Same thing. It hadn't healed and I detected no pain. Not even after the run. Only 12-20 hours later came the pain. When I say "pain" I mean I had to take an Aleve to get in bed. Walking around okay. It's the bed rolling over that was bad. Too bad. May have to wait six weeks for any healing (or even worse) and then there may be scar tissue. Don't know. Anyone for advice?


Hi BigapplePie

The injury with your calf... by any chance, is this a calf strain injury that keeps returning?
Like you, I love running (my favorite form of exercise), but have been off it more than on over the past 2 years thanks to a recurring calf strain injury. Similar to you, I'll feel totally fine, go for a run and all will continue to be fine. Then after about 3 weeks of having returned, boom, the issue instantly returns with no prior warning.

Physio coupled with taking up Yoga, stretching and even (basic) Pilates hasn't resolved it, although I am now the most flexible than I've ever been so not entirely a waste of time I guess. I'm now seeing a specialist at a different clinic and hoping this throws up a different theory.

I ended up doing a lot more cycling last year to make sure I was still getting a decent amount of cardio - I made it part of my commute to work. Since the winter months began, I started going back to the gym. I just do a quick half our session on the free weights before work in the mornings. It's boring as hell, but I'm regarding it as a necessary evil for the meantime.

Good luck to you! More than happy to discuss further too if you want.


----------



## BigApplePi

orion83uk said:


> Hi BigapplePie
> 
> The injury with your calf... by any chance, is this a calf strain injury that keeps returning?
> Like you, I love running (my favorite form of exercise), but have been off it more than on over the past 2 years thanks to a recurring calf strain injury. Similar to you, I'll feel totally fine, go for a run and all will continue to be fine. Then after about 3 weeks of having returned, boom, the issue instantly returns with no prior warning.
> 
> Physio coupled with taking up Yoga, stretching and even (basic) Pilates hasn't resolved it, although I am now the most flexible than I've ever been so not entirely a waste of time I guess. I'm now seeing a specialist at a different clinic and hoping this throws up a different theory.
> 
> I ended up doing a lot more cycling last year to make sure I was still getting a decent amount of cardio - I made it part of my commute to work. Since the winter months began, I started going back to the gym. I just do a quick half our session on the free weights before work in the mornings. It's boring as hell, but I'm regarding it as a necessary evil for the meantime.
> 
> Good luck to you! More than happy to discuss further too if you want.


Sorry you are in the same boat. At first I looked up "calf strain" on Google. I think they called it a tear. The muscle tears but I don't know how much. It was about an ad for some product which I ignored for now. They said it would heal great. I wonder. Anyway my thought is if there is a tear, and it heals, the healing may foreshorten the muscle if there is scar tissue. Don't know. Can't run (jog) now so I'll have to look into this more later.

If we can figure this out, maybe running can be resumed if done lightly and with stretching beforehand. I going to try to get an appointment with my doctor about my neck today. So later ... .


----------



## orion83uk

BigApplePi said:


> Sorry you are in the same boat. At first I looked up "calf strain" on Google. I think they called it a tear. The muscle tears but I don't know how much. It was about an ad for some product which I ignored for now. They said it would heal great. I wonder. Anyway my thought is if there is a tear, and it heals, the healing may foreshorten the muscle if there is scar tissue. Don't know. Can't run (jog) now so I'll have to look into this more later.
> 
> If we can figure this out, maybe running can be resumed if done lightly and with stretching beforehand. I going to try to get an appointment with my doctor about my neck today. So later ... .


Hopefully you aren't in as bad a position as me. What you might have to do is allow it a full 8 weeks to recover with no running what so ever during that time. During that time make sure you're giving it light stretches, but make sure you're warmed up a bit first - stretching cold muscles will only make things worse. I believe foam rolling can help (definitely worth a bit of research first though).

After the 8 weeks, you would have to start with low mileage to begin with and then slowly rebuild up your distance. Frustrating I know.

Hope your Dr etc can recommend something!

Maybe we should start a "Running" thread so save taking this thread too off topic - I better make sure there isn't one already there first


----------



## Brazenstar12

Well to be honest, me as an INTJ don't like to do much exercises, if I wanted to do some workout I do the"cardio" program about 4-5 min. then walk for 15 min, that's it.


----------



## BigApplePi

orion83uk said:


> Hopefully you aren't in as bad a position as me. What you might have to do is allow it a full 8 weeks to recover with no running what so ever during that time. During that time make sure you're giving it light stretches, but make sure you're warmed up a bit first - stretching cold muscles will only make things worse. I believe foam rolling can help (definitely worth a bit of research first though).
> 
> After the 8 weeks, you would have to start with low mileage to begin with and then slowly rebuild up your distance. Frustrating I know.
> 
> Hope your Dr etc can recommend something!
> 
> Maybe we should start a "Running" thread so save taking this thread too off topic - I better make sure there isn't one already there first


Either a general running thread or a general sports injury or even non-sports injury thread is okay in my opinion. Meanwhile see how this thread goes. If we stick to this thread, others might be interested in injury, upkeep and general sports benefits.


----------



## GusWriter

@*BigApplePi* I've had reoccuring calf issues before. Yeah, those small tears are strains. I just had to baby it back bit by bit and hold myself back from pushing the recovery too fast. @*orion83uk* is right about warming it up a little(a few minutes of walking will suffice) before stretching and making sure you stretch it with good form. 

Actually, going to physical therapy may not be a bad idea for them to make sure you haven't gotten lazy on stretching form and they can help you with the scar tissue with ASTYM. When I had bad plantar fasciitis they worked out my scar tissue from the tip of my foot all the way up through my achilles, calf and hamstring(all connected). The scraping treatment hurts, but it works. I actually have not had my calf tighten up since then(11 years) either.

Good luck with your neck.


----------



## Electra

I did a brisk one hour walk in the woods.


----------



## Electra

BigApplePi said:


> Sorry you are in the same boat. At first I looked up "calf strain" on Google. I think they called it a tear. The muscle tears but I don't know how much. It was about an ad for some product which I ignored for now. They said it would heal great. I wonder. Anyway my thought is if there is a tear, and it heals, the healing may foreshorten the muscle if there is scar tissue. Don't know. Can't run (jog) now so I'll have to look into this more later.
> 
> If we can figure this out, maybe running can be resumed if done lightly and with stretching beforehand. I going to try to get an appointment with my doctor about my neck today. So later ... .


I just read some time ago that you get get pain in the calf musles for example if you run up or down a hill (can't remember if it was up or down). For me one of the last times I was sore after a workout it lasted for about a week. I like to take hot shower and / or a hot bath and you could also try to roll up and down over and over on a foam-roll. But you might noeed to press the muscle on the foam-roll quite tight for it to work I think. Also a very lovely sensitive gentle massage of the muscle with a good oil might help?


----------



## BigApplePi

Electra said:


> I did a brisk one hour walk in the woods.


How is that possible without bumping into trees?





Electra said:


> I just read some time ago that you get get pain in the calf musles for example if you run up or down a hill (can't remember if it was up or down). For me one of the last times I was sore after a workout it lasted for about a week. I like to take hot shower and / or a hot bath and you could also try to roll up and down over and over on a foam-roll.


Probably up the hill. Anyway for an injured muscle a hot shower is not a good idea right at the beginning if the injured muscle risks swelling up. I'd go for an ice pack at the beginning (to avoid swelling) and the next day heat is okay to help circulation. (Look that up to check that out.)

I injured my right calf because I felt good that day. I normally sprint the last minute but I got up on my toes and tried too hard. Half way I felt the calf go.:shocked:


----------



## Electra

BigApplePi said:


> How is that possible without bumping into trees?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably up the hill. Anyway for an injured muscle a hot shower is not a good idea right at the beginning if the injured muscle risks swelling up. I'd go for an ice pack at the beginning (to avoid swelling) and the next day heat is okay to help circulation. (Look that up to check that out.)
> 
> I injured my right calf because I felt good that day. I normally sprint the last minute but I got up on my toes and tried too hard. Half way I felt the calf go.:shocked:



Oooh, I had a pack of ice when I played football and I slid and fell and my foot fractured and swell like an elefant and I could not even have anything touch it and I suspect the pain you have is more extreme, more like the one I just described, and then you are absolutely right not to shower it but rather use ice to prevent the swelling that follows :happy: In norway we call it forstuing or senebetennelse lol. It sucks!!! I remember I had it one time when I was around twelve and actually it was so painfull I never forgot it, also an experience where an adult kicked a football right into my stomach. Auch.


----------



## GusWriter

That reminded me of when I rolled my ankle pretty bad trail running once. I had to hobble the remaining three miles back to trail head. Man, was I hurtin by the end. Ankle was doubled in size. I iced that thing twice a day for nearly a week.


----------



## Electra

GusWriter said:


> That reminded me of when I rolled my ankle pretty bad trail running once. I had to hobble the remaining three miles back to trail head. Man, was I hurtin by the end. Ankle was doubled in size. I iced that thing twice a day for nearly a week.


Oooooooh :frustrating:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Omg.... I'm stuffed...
That wasn't fun at all...

Urrrgh no pain no gain though....
But still..

I'm f***ed.


----------



## Fennel

Need loads for motivation for emergency fitness goals. I'm overweight (technically obese but not obvious without knowing the actual weight/height) and unfit with respiratory (allergies, asthma) and cardiac (slight arteriosclerosis) issues.

BUT... I'd been selected as part of our (new and tiny) school's girls' basketball team. After all these years in college, I mean, school, I'd been invited to play against other school. We are a small group of 10, so chances are I will be required to play at least a quarter every game. Girls matches start next week, so I have 1 week to drastically improve my fitness, or I'll have an attack in the middle of the court!

Need to wake up much earlier to do morning jogs. Other than that, I have a jump rope, sets of dumbells (3lbs, 4lbs and 5lbs), some dance videos (for light cardio), a good pair or running shoes, and no privacy.

Please motivate me! I just started using my jump rope and dumbells again. 15 mins seems to be the limit today, before I get lightheaded.


----------



## Muddy

I didn't.


----------



## GusWriter

@Fennel You can do it. Don't over do it to quick. You gotta work into it. After one week, you'll notice how much easier things get, and how you've progressed. Just keep it up and it'll take care of itself.


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

No I used to box until my schizophrenia left that damaged..need to get back on it though


----------



## Fennel

Not today. Too sick to do anything strenuous. And I don't want to be mistaken for someone who has that virus, so I'm focusing on rest, nutrition, and getting better as soon as I can.


----------



## Kintsugi

I attempted the gym this morning but am also struggling with PMS so energy levels are very low (and I feel like a bloated whale). It didn't help that I chose to work out on a broken treadmill that make very loud crunching/cracking noises as I ran! T___T

I think I'll stay in bed tomorrow, lol.


----------



## GusWriter

Did weights this morning before work. Running this evening.


----------



## BigApplePi

Did exercises in physical therapy today. Since I won't be back for a week, I forgot to ask if I should do instructed homework every day or every other day? 

Any opinions?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

20 pushups, 20 situps, 20 crunches, almost 20 everything. Let's hope this pays off.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Not today. Hot shower and rest, with a dull/cloudover headache.
Hopefully I'll feel more like it tomorrow.


----------



## Crowbo

Yeep, went on a run today.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I needed to maintain my calories today, so no. I will do a light cardio tomorrow however.


----------



## Electra

BigApplePi said:


> Did exercises in physical therapy today. Since I won't be back for a week, I forgot to ask if I should do instructed homework every day or every other day?
> 
> Any opinions?


Every other day is about right. That will give your muscles a chance to build and your body to heal and strengthen your immune system in between. Also; if you do sections, rest several minutes between each set instead of mere seconds for optimal strength.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I did a light cardio with 10 lbs dumbbells in each my hands.


----------



## Kintsugi

Yes. I ventured out into the unknown....with the sweaty body builder types 

I decided to freestyle with the dumbbells, and discovered it is rather a lot of fun, haha. Although people were looking at me with slightly concerned gazes, lol. I trust my body to guide me though - the consciousness of this vehicle xD 

I still find the gym a little restrictive though, but I have figured out that between the hours of 9:30-11:30am, I can go nuts with barely anyone there :laughing:


----------



## Fennel

I took a walk again on my way home from school...

I really do feel sick, like I can only feel the pain in my head and shoulders/back but not the rest of my body. I felt too tall when I would rather roll on the floor, and couldn't feel my feet. I decided to walk the last few blocks to test if I had control over my feet at least; I did, but I still couldn't feel them that much even when I was already tired. 

I get too tired too fast lately, and it's starting to scare me now. Feeling cold on the inside, like it's either a nerve or circulation thing, numb and almost shaking/shivering at the same time. Like I want to shake but it doesn't push through. I need help, but with the whole plague thing I'm afraid I'd cause a scare in my town. I had respiratory problems (allergies and asthma) for the last month but those subsided and now it's a whole different thing.


----------



## Electra

Yes a little bit but I have had or has the cold or the flu or something, because I've sneezed a lot and felt really really tired. But it sems to be better at the moment *knock on woods.*
Not sure if it will last.


----------



## Fennel

Felt better on my walk home this morning. I stop feeling sick when it is sunny and hot. The noontime sun is terrible for most people, but not me. Also, I ditched the face mask so I could breathe easier. The past few nights really scared me. I'm glad to feel my feet again. 

Today, I want to catch up on sleep. Logging on here might not be the best idea for that lol. Then, if my health permits, stocking up on groceries and supplies.

Stay safe and take care of your health, everyone.


----------



## Convex

Supersetted ohp and deads, felt great fuck im exhausted


----------



## GusWriter

BigApplePi said:


> The stump stays in. It's in the wild area. So far I've separated four pieces and one to go. Very heavy but managed to roll separated pieces to the edge out of the yard. Chopped for *tree* straight days.


*Nice*
I worked for over four hours on a stump once, barely made a dent. Decided I should have just smoothed it and called it a sitting place.

How many times you sharpen your ax while doing this?


----------



## BigApplePi

GusWriter said:


> *Nice*
> I worked for over four hours on a stump once, barely made a dent. Decided I should have just smoothed it and called it a sitting place.
> 
> How many times you sharpen your ax while doing this?


I've sharpened the ax only once so far just before I started on this tree. I have another two bladed ax I bought for $5. It is awful and I rarely use it. I don't quite know the reason why it doesn't cut. Must be bad metal or a cheap handle. This one is wonderfully balanced and shaped. The wooden handle is cracked so I repaired it with duct tape and so far so good. 

Chopping is an art. More force if I raise the ax from way up high. Then cut a V not too wide or too narrow. I began by working up to a lot of force but that proved murder on my hands. The last cut I took it easy. Was almost as effective. My hands need to recover (arthritis I think).

Stumps are difficult. I've chopped them down to the ground but another stuck up a foot together with raised roots. Wife tripped over it in the winter snow while walking the dog so I've got it down to about 4 inches now. A google search will offer chemicals or sugar and all sorts of advice. I've ignored it. I think chopping is just about the most hedonistically pleasurable thing one can do physically. Pure joy every step.


----------



## GusWriter

Ran early yester evening. Started out the door it was 97 degrees. By the time I'd reached the corner big rain drops were hitting me. By the next cross street was being drenched by pelting rain and wind from the side. Turned the corner a while later and ice cold rain and sleet on the flat of my back made me shiver. Also, struck by something cause wind was whipping around small debris. A couple of beautiful lightening strikes in the distance followed by rumbling crash. A small tree branch fell along the sidewalk, hop over it. Sweet wife met me at porch with a towel.
I'm usually kinda bored with neighborhood runs, but the storm made it a little bit of an adventure.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread

Not one second. Sweatless day. Oh wait, do orgasms count? But that was more of receiving sweat than sweating so..


----------



## BigApplePi

JennahHaeley said:


> Not one second. Sweatless day. Oh wait, do orgasms count? But that was more of receiving sweat than sweating so..


It is recommended exercise last at least ten minutes. Orgasms count if they last for ten minutes.😁


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread

BigApplePi said:


> It is recommended exercise last at least ten minutes. Orgasms count if they last for ten minutes.😁


Hahha, is it. What if one had multiple orgasms totalling 11 mins, would that make it to the guinness book of records for a thriathlon?

Bloody hell, you are making me count the cumulative avg estimates here. And you know what, even if not being related to pigs that Ive heard have long(est?) orgasms, I think I could just hit the mark of over ten mins for the day. Ill let you figure it out yourself what you gotta divide that tenner with.


----------



## Crowbo

Yup! Ran about 3.71 miles today and felt great doing it. I feel like I'm almost back to cross country form.


----------



## BigApplePi

I broke my ankle on July 5. This caused me to stop leg exercise, hobbling being the exception. Resumed jogging Oct 5 (today is Oct 11). 

Today while jogging along the road got hit by an oncoming red pickup truck. Mirror whopped me on the right ear. It knocked me down. I picked up my glasses and I got up. Continued the jog while looking for a concussion but seemed okay. A minute later the truck pulled up behind me and apologized. I had to stop to chat. He said he thought I was an overhanging tree branch. He was mistaken and should have known by the sound of the hit.  There is a V-shaped cut on the back of my ear. How could that be if I got hit on the side? 

I took his phone # which he offered but didn't think to get his license. My ear is very sore.


----------



## eeo

I moved a pair of dumbbells that were covered in dust since last December to a new location. They were heavy, so I'll count it as a full workout.

Yikes @BigApplePi Are you sure excercising is good for your health?


----------



## Phil

eeo said:


> I moved a pair of dumbbells that were covered in dust since last December to a new location. They were heavy, so I'll count it as a full workout.


Flex those guns! 💪🏻


----------



## Bower1991

I haven't, in the last few months. Even once. I need to get myself together and start taking care of my body, but how?


----------



## eeo

Bower1991 said:


> I need to get myself together and start taking care of my body, but how?


What do you want to achieve?


----------



## Bower1991

eeo said:


> What do you want to achieve?


I'm satisfied with my weight but I have no muscles. I look like an old granny, so I want to be more fit.


----------



## eeo

...


----------



## BigApplePi

eeo said:


> Yikes @BigApplePi Are you sure excercising is good for your health?


I exercise because I like it. I time the jog and keep records. That tells me something about how my health is going. Next time a vehicle comes too close I'll jump out of the way ... unless I'm going with traffic. That improves my odds by 50 percent.

My ear is sore but it's a lot worse for some.


----------



## Phil

I exercised my right to sit on my fat ass.


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> I broke my ankle on July 5. This caused me to stop leg exercise, hobbling being the exception. Resumed jogging Oct 5 (today is Oct 11).
> 
> Today while jogging along the road got hit by an oncoming red pickup truck. Mirror whopped me on the right ear. It knocked me down. I picked up my glasses and I got up. Continued the jog while looking for a concussion but seemed okay. A minute later the truck pulled up behind me and apologized. I had to stop to chat. He said he thought I was an overhanging tree branch. He was mistaken and should have known by the sound of the hit.  There is a V-shaped cut on the back of my ear. How could that be if I got hit on the side?


My ear really swole up due to the hit. That was four days ago. Ear still painful but the swelling is on its way down. Ran back in the city in Central Park. Feels great. 40 percent weren't wearing masks and I had mine pulled down. Oh well. We don't live forever.


----------



## sheepysowner

Yes, I secretly paced 2,700 steps in the bathroom this morning before breakfast.


----------



## 556155

Anyone wants to get motivated in that instant ? I'm motivated.


----------



## Plusless

I was finally able to meet my goal in overhead press, and with it I finally succeeded in accomplishing the final goal I set for recovery. I started from 17.6 BMI and now I am at 24.7, and I feel physically better than ever before. This text or the smirk on my face might not show it, but my mind is beaming with happiness and relief.


----------



## Electra

I took a brisk walk in the stunning snow


----------



## 66767

1.5 hr of jiujitsu!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Nope, today is one of my off days 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## blossomier

I did! Today I did 45min of aerobics.


----------



## Electra

Sit ups, side sit ups, plank, the other thing, squats, schizzors.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Did biceps, triceps, shoulders and back today. Also did a bit of walking with a 10kg weight vest because my trainer told me to. Hurt my shoulders. I couldn't run today because my foots bugging me and I don't want to screw it up, I'm quite sad.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66767

2 hr of rock climbing/bouldering


----------



## blossomier

I didn't exercise today (I don't exercise on weekends) but yesterday I did 30 minutes of aerobics.


----------



## Fallen Angel

30 min on exercise bike
4 x 25 push ups


----------



## Plusless

Did some weightlifting and jogged for an hour while watching a movie.


----------



## Electra

😔


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Went on the elliptical for 40 minutes and then did some weight lifting with my trainer.


----------



## Fallen Angel

30 min exercise bike
3 x 50 jumping jacks
3 x 25 push ups
3 x 20 burpees


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

60 X Mountain Climbers
30 X Push-Ups
12 X Leg-Raised Push-Ups 
60 X Jab/Cross Combinations
60 X Squats
30 X Leg-Raised Bridges
30 X Sit-Ups

I try to do this every morning.
I then usually have to walk 40 mins a day to/from work.


----------



## Electra

I walked to the shop and back.


----------



## Fallen Angel

ran 7.5 miles


----------



## BigApplePi

I'm going out to trot (less run) today. See if there's snow on the ground. Only 1.7 miles but will try for under 19 minutes. I'm really slowing down due to injuries and sitting around too much. I want to fix all that but it's unpredictable.


----------



## BigApplePi

I did 18:12. There was lots of snow on the roadway but I'm pleased with the timing. Best since December 4 of 18:00 after which I got tendonitis. That's an eleven minute mile.


----------



## Electra

-Scizzors
-Sit ups
-Cross sit-ups
-The exersize I didn't know what is called in english which turned out to be called reverse crunches
-A repeated muscles squeeze


----------



## Fallen Angel

ran four miles


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> 17:32 for 1.7 miles today. That's slightly better than a 10:30 mile. Roadway clear of snow. Did 6 pushups yesterday. Am about 15 pounds overweight (for the record) at 167 with clothes on.


Was due for a run like the one above but felt awful. Never mind the feeling. Lost my muscle strength. Refused to walk though. Having 2nd Covid Pfizer shot last night might have had something to do with it. Temperature dropped two degrees on arriving home: 95.1 because of the cold I guess. Time? Exactly 21:00.


----------



## attic

I took a long walk while the sun set around 16.00-18.00 today, it was beautiful, the spring is starting every so slowly, you could see it on the hazels and the alders that already have pollen-things hanging, and on deciduous trees in general at a distance in the sunset, as the buds make them look red, from rusty to purple. There was lots of people out walking, but not so much it was crowded (I live outside the city), I saw two horses and three sheep, and a cat (I had planned to take a walk with my cat first, but a few steps outside the garden and she caught sight of her archenemy the black cat, hunting in the dry leaves... so I stood so she could not see him until she stopped hissing and lowered her fur somewhat, then herded her back home, and went back for a longer walk myself). The first and last part of the walk is uphill, which is good for the calves. I tried to run a little, but I had not dressed for it, and the trousers and skirt would not stay up for more than a few paces, then I had to adjust... I am not sure what to wear to be able to run actally, this has been a problem every time I have tried to, even if not quite so bad as with these clothes, is it possile to run when overweight without having to constantly pull up one's trousers? I figured one could wear a dress instead, but not now in winter... The stream on the way down in the forest was still covered in ice, but the stream I had to jump over on my way home had melt mostly now.


----------



## Electra

I walked to IKEA, and shopped food at the same time. It felt nice to finally get out of the house! It was still light outside which was lovely. A chance to get some vitamin D. The sunlight and fresh air lightended my mood as usual. At Ikea a security guard stopped me and asked what I was doing and then allowed me to shop food. (It kinda felt like those stories I have read about during war or famine when people are given ration cards.) Then I walked a while longer before I took the buss allmost all the way home.


----------



## BigApplePi

attic said:


> is it possile to run when overweight without having to constantly pull up one's trousers?


Yes it is possible. Wear running shorts and if the drawstring doesn't work, wear suspenders.


----------



## attic

BigApplePi said:


> Yes it is possible. Wear running shorts and if the drawstring doesn't work, wear suspenders.


haha, I have never seen a runner in suspenders, but it might be an idea... or some version of ...wait, I found some! when looking up the other garment I was thinking of, that carpenters often use, supposedly, seems bicyclist often use suspendertrousers of some kind... perhaps I can make something from what I have, with some needle and thread and buttons, It doesn't have to be pretty, as long as it stays up. Shorts wouldn't help as it is still cold in winter 

--------------

Today I exercised a bit indoors... my arms are so weak now, it is noticeable I have been too sedentary for some time, my weights of 2kg each used to feel much to light for most things that wasn't using them at arms length, but not anymore...


----------



## BigApplePi

attic said:


> I have never seen a runner in suspenders, but it might be an idea... or some version of ...wait, I found some! when looking up the other garment I was thinking of, that carpenters often use, supposedly, seems bicyclist often use suspendertrousers of some kind


I've never seen runner or cyclists in suspenders, but there is no law against them. They can be fashionable and I have a pair in the closet somewhere.




attic said:


> Shorts wouldn't help as it is still cold in winter


Running only. I always wear shorts even at zero degrees. Blood goes to thighs. What gets cold is cheeks (earmuffs necessary) and fingers. I like to write down interval timings so mittens won't work. I have to be careful with fingered gloves.


----------



## Plusless

Jogged for an hour while watching movies.

Exercise seems to be the best way to reverse my sleeping rhythm back to normal.


----------



## Plusless

Jogged for 45 minutes and then did some weightlifting and stretching.


----------



## attic

not today, only some cleaning and such which is somewhat physical. But yesterday I was going somewhere to look at something and as one should avoid public transport if possible, we took bicycles instead, it was a little more than 20km there, so 40-45 together, back and forth, and we got started later than planned, but I thought we would get there before dark. I am really out of shape though and we didn't have lights on the bikes... it was mostly a bicycle road though, so safe, but then the little bit that wasn't we had to walk on the roadside and step down in the ditch when cars came, and going back it was very dark in parts where we had to walk because one could not see the edge of the road, and we were to tired to ride the bikes and had to take breaks now and then and and walk instead (plus my damned shoes were too tight and I got... what is it called when the muscles become all tense and it hurts? when standing on the bike, so I had to walk to make them relax). Because of all the walking, all in all it took around 10 hours... with a 15 min pause perhaps, we were not there before dark, and then we got semilost in a young forest where the trees grew so close you could barely pass, which was also pretty exhausting, haha. I tried to navigate by the sounds of an owl or something at the distance, but the damn creature moved at some time and disoriented us. I thought we would be back around 20.30, but we got home around 02.00. I am still tired in the body. (lots of animals out, I didn't see any other than the roe deers in the garden when returning though, because of the dark, but we heard some owl or something sounding erily in the harvested forests, barking roe deers, foxes sounding like women getting murdered (not a very nice sound, foxes, I think when in heat? ) pheasants, other birds, a flock of ducks or something in a lake quacking agitetedly, and some animal I could not place, I wondered if it could be a wild boar, when we were to stop to eat, so we moved on then, wild boars can be dangerous.). I feel both a bit proud that I moved for ten hours, and a bit embarrassed that it took me ten hours to move just 45-ish kilomerters. Either way I feel pretty motivated to get in shape now. Also so that I can travel by own engine (is that a saying in english? use one's own energy to get somewhere) and see things. Runners, bicyclist, rollerscaters, scateboarders etc. they can go places so fast. I like walks, but it takes ages to get anywhere.


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> not today, only some cleaning and such which is somewhat physical. But yesterday I was going somewhere to look at something and as one should avoid public transport if possible, we took bicycles instead, it was a little more than 20km there, so 40-45 together, back and forth, and we got started later than planned, but I thought we would get there before dark. I am really out of shape though and we didn't have lights on the bikes... it was mostly a bicycle road though, so safe, but then the little bit that wasn't we had to walk on the roadside and step down in the ditch when cars came, and going back it was very dark in parts where we had to walk because one could not see the edge of the road, and we were to tired to ride the bikes and had to take breaks now and then and and walk instead (plus my damned shoes were too tight and I got... what is it called when the muscles become all tense and it hurts? when standing on the bike, so I had to walk to make them relax). Because of all the walking, all in all it took around 10 hours... with a 15 min pause perhaps, we were not there before dark, and then we got semilost in a young forest where the trees grew so close you could barely pass, which was also pretty exhausting, haha. I tried to navigate by the sounds of an owl or something at the distance, but the damn creature moved at some time and disoriented us. I thought we would be back around 20.30, but we got home around 02.00. I am still tired in the body. (lots of animals out, I didn't see any other than the roe deers in the garden when returning though, because of the dark, but we heard some owl or something sounding erily in the harvested forests, barking roe deers, foxes sounding like women getting murdered (not a very nice sound, foxes, I think when in heat? ) pheasants, other birds, a flock of ducks or something in a lake quacking agitetedly, and some animal I could not place, I wondered if it could be a wild boar, when we were to stop to eat, so we moved on then, wild boars can be dangerous.). I feel both a bit proud that I moved for ten hours, and a bit embarrassed that it took me ten hours to move just 45-ish kilomerters. Either way I feel pretty motivated to get in shape now. Also so that I can travel by own engine (is that a saying in english? use one's own energy to get somewhere) and see things. Runners, bicyclist, rollerscaters, scateboarders etc. they can go places so fast. I like walks, but it takes ages to get anywhere.


Did you meen a foot cramp?
Pay out of your own pocket? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Electra

I did about 80 side sit ups and 60 reversed crunches and 20 seconds easy-plank.


----------



## attic

Electra said:


> Did you meen a foot cramp?
> Pay out of your own pocket? 🤷‍♀️


Yes, foot cramp sounds like it would be what I meant. Oddly I didn't get it when walking, only when bicycling.
pay out of own pocket? in regards to what? the bus? (we avoided it because of virus-spread)


----------



## Crowbo

Yup. I took a good and long walk through the hills for a few miles.


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> Yes, foot cramp sounds like it would be what I meant. Oddly I didn't get it when walking, only when bicycling.
> pay out of own pocket? in regards to what? the bus? (we avoided it because of virus-spread)


Cramps can be strange  that was one long trip! 😲 Well done!! 🏆😎

I ment you asked about an exression where one is able to use ones on engine to get somewhere. But I think I suggested the wrong substitute sentence.


----------



## Plusless

Some weightlifting and 45 mins of jogging.


----------



## Electra

I went for a walk


----------



## BigApplePi

Got my exercise today. Went out snow shoveling. It's 57 degrees out. The driveway was shoveling days ago. What I'm doing is building a snow pile as high as possible. It between 7 and 8 feet now. Great fun. I want that snow pile as Spring is coming and I don't want the memories of all white all around forgotten. Crazy I know, but then who sez I'm sane?

Been doing that twice today. (8am and 1pm). Will I go out again? Maybe. Wife sez I "overdo."


----------



## visceral

30 min EMOM 20 min abs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusWriter

Yesterday evening wanted to try to get in lifting and a run before wife got home from errands with dinner. My lifting was also a form of cardio as I only took about 20 seconds rest between sets, rather than my usual 40-60 seconds. Was the heavier weights too. Whoo! I changed into warmer gear for run, and still felt like I was breathing a little heavy when I started out the door. Half hour weights, five minutes abs, twenty minute run. 

Haven't fit that much into an hour since I used to circuit train out by the pool(weights, jog, sprint, swim, one minute rest and start over).


----------



## GusWriter

BigApplePi said:


> I've never seen runner or cyclists in suspenders, but there is no law against them. They can be fashionable and I have a pair in the closet somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Running only. I always wear shorts even at zero degrees. Blood goes to thighs. What gets cold is cheeks (earmuffs necessary) and fingers. I like to write down interval timings so mittens won't work. I have to be careful with fingered gloves.



Yeah, I run in shorts until the temp get's around 40 degrees or lower. As long as my legs are moving they stay warm. In the 40s especially with a cold wind I wear a knit cap down over my ears and cover my fingers. They are the worst when running when its really cold. Regular gloves suck for this, so for a while I would put socks on my hands when it was really cold. My wife got me glove liners. They're just the right thickness and don't get gross inside if my hands start to sweat a little.

But yeah, sometimes I'm in a sweatshirt, knit cap, gloves(liners), but then shorts. I get some weird stares, but it works fine.


----------



## BigApplePi

GusWriter said:


> eah, I run in shorts until the temp get's around 40 degrees or lower. As long as my legs are moving they stay warm. In the 40s especially with a cold wind I wear a knit cap down over my ears and cover my fingers. They are the worst when running when its really cold. Regular gloves suck for this, so for a while I would put socks on my hands when it was really cold. My wife got me glove liners. They're just the right thickness and don't get gross inside if my hands start to sweat a little.
> 
> But yeah, sometimes I'm in a sweatshirt, knit cap, gloves(liners), but then shorts. I get some weird stares, but it works fine.


I recall once when I was out in Ohio somewhere. The temp was in the 20's. I ran without gloves. Going out the pain started in. Coming back all I wanted was to get home. I can remember the pain. Today, at home, the temp doesn't seem to get below 10 degrees. At zero or five I did wear glove liners under mittens. Nowadays, what with global warmup, it doesn't get that cold any more. 

Today I exercised by shoveling snow from piles where I had shoveled before onto the grand pile. For fun. It's over 8 feet high. The problem is it was 68 today and it's hard to find snow. The ground is almost all grass. It's hard to make the pile higher as when I throw to the top it rolls down. The snow is slush. I wish it would get colder but wife pointed to a crocus coming up. I want to see that pile come June. No such luck I'll bet.


----------



## Amenochu

I overslept today


----------



## Electra

The usual exersize.


----------



## Plusless

10km jog and some weightlifting.


----------



## Electra

I went for a walk then got sick.


----------



## GusWriter

Electra said:


> I went for a walk then got sick.


 Sorry to hear that. I've got to j.o.b. for a while, then going to get in my long run. But, the wind is really going. Always, takes me a while to get my breathing and stride rhythm going when those gusts are blowing into my face. But always glad I did it.


----------



## Electra

GusWriter said:


> Sorry to hear that. I've got to j.o.b. for a while, then going to get in my long run. But, the wind is really going. Always, takes me a while to get my breathing and stride rhythm going when those gusts are blowing into my face. But always glad I did it.


Good work! Don't give up 🙂 There is a strong wind here to at the moment. If I was not sick I would work out indoors...


----------



## blossomier

Did 5min of Yoga and 30min of TABATA/HIIT.


----------



## attic

I have been bad at exercise again... but now I have two days at least, a long walk in terrain and some dancing and weights etc in my room. I have thought I should get a routine so it is just something I do, not so mood-dependent, but it would also help if it was something to look forward to... people often say how they feel so good after workout, but I never do, I feel sleepy and worn and out of energy. It is a bit like I avoid exercise because I fear I won't have the energy for anything else that day.


----------



## Crowbo

I think I've been running/walking for 5 or more miles for four days straight now.


----------



## SirCanSir

Nope, thanks for reminding me perC.


----------



## Electra

Cross sit ups, reversed crunches and a lot of belly exersizes that I dont know whats called, squats, schizzors and a walk. I felt like I was gonna faint when I stood up to day which is not usual. Maybe I lack something despite taking multivitamines.


----------



## Plusless

Some weightlifting and then 45 mins of jogging while watching a movie.


----------



## Crowbo

I walked and ran 10 miles today.


----------



## visceral

Still healing from injury so did some minimal body weight exercises from YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

So here is what I did today. I walked and ran 12 miles, and did 100 pushups and 60 situps. This is my fifth consecutive day of running and walking long distance and my second consecutive day of walking and running a distance of double digit miles. Iv'e also lost about 8 pounds over the past week.


----------



## Perlanthesis

Nope. I skipped out on leg day.


----------



## SirCanSir

Gonna go all out soon


----------



## Electra

Not yet, and school starts in excactly 2 minuts so no time eighter.


----------



## BigApplePi

Out "running" this AM. Distance went 1.7 miles in 17:39 which is the equivalent of a 10:30 mile. My goal is to do one run this summer under 17 minutes which would be a 10 minute mile. It's very uncertain.


----------



## visceral

Yesterday: 40min abs, 1h rowing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdsintrees

5K run this morning while the early morning mist was still breaking up. It was great.


----------



## liam_johnson

Exercising everyday is great. It keeps you generally healthy, maintains the muscles and endorphin is released. Endorphins are great; they are called the 'happy hormones'. This hormone reduces pain and anxiety, and works similar to the drug morphine.
Hence, exercising way too much can lead to addiction. Some people, when unable to exercise, get depressed.
So, while exercising is great, too much of it can lead to addiction.


----------



## SirCanSir

soon - aerobics day. damn thats boring. Wish i could go hiking instead.


----------



## MisterYellowFace

platorepublic said:


> Just somewhere you can post what you did to make your body healthier. Maybe something to motivate you.
> 
> *Did you exercise today?*


No. But I did yesterday.


----------



## Plusless

Weightlifting and a 45 min jog afterwards. I`m up to my goal weight and now I will start adding more aerobic exercise and focusing on a healthier diet.


----------



## Crowbo

Me and my dog walked ten miles today.


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> Out "running" this AM. Distance went 1.7 miles in 17:39 which is the equivalent of a 10:30 mile. My goal is to do one run this summer under 17 minutes which would be a 10 minute mile. It's very uncertain.


I was surprized to run a 17:05 this morning which is close to my goal of running under 17. Lost 2.5 pounds which helps.


----------



## Tiffaanyrose

Yes, I do regularly.


----------



## visceral

11km walk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Yeah today was a lifting day followed by a quarter of an hour of indoor cycling. Supposed to be doing yoga right now but meh


----------



## FrostMoon

I did PT today.


----------



## Crowbo

For the second straight day I have ran and walked for a distance of double digit miles and will go for a third straight day of double digit miles tomorrow. I think I'll do 15 miles this time!


----------



## Meliodas

Yes. I did a series of bodyweight exercises in my room (chin lifts, pull-ups, jumping jacks and side planks) which took about 20 minutes. I also went for a swim in the hotel pool - breaststroke for 15 laps. I am also doing OMAD (one meal a day) to cut 10kg, and think that fasting intermittently has made me more alert.


----------



## Crowbo

I walked and ran 15 miles today and this is the third day in a row that I've walked and ran for a distance of double digit miles.


----------



## visceral

Followed YouTube videos
15 min abs
30 min boxing ish
45min strength


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> I was surprized to run a 17:05 this morning which is close to my goal of running under 17. Lost 2.5 pounds which helps.


Hurray! Did a 16:57 this morning which was my summer goal. That makes an under 10 mile. This at 164 pounds which is way over my running weight. Not sure what is recommended but 154 would be better. That's the next goal: to lose 10 pounds.


----------



## Electra

No, I am visiting mum, but we might go for walk when she is finished resting.


----------



## birdsintrees

10km run. I found a lap that's exactly 1km. Which is great now that the afternoons are getting shorter and there's not enough daylight left before dinner to do my usual bush trail without feeling unsafe.


----------



## visceral

10min abs
30min HIIT legs
5km run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer

70 minutes elliptical 4.5 miles

I am glad that I did it--it had been what--three days? I haven't done any strength training for almost a week. I should probably make a schedule. But I am just glad to do something today.

edit: added some strength training of pectorals, deltoids, back muscles, and rear deltoids. At average 48lbs and 30 reps each.

30 minutes cardio wave machine. I really like this machine--it reminds me of roller skating.


----------



## WickerDeer

40ish minutes cardio.

Since this is a motivation thread, I'll just say that I definitely battled with lack of motivation today.

But it was good--just more thoughts to work through and take a stance on for myself.


----------



## WickerDeer

No.

I ate nachos and took a bath though. I do want to exercise tomorrow. I should make a real schedule too.


----------



## SirCanSir

Thank god this thread exists, it has reminded me of the need to work out several times i got distracted.


----------



## WickerDeer

60 min walking 3.6 miles
15 min on elliptical...I don't know how to read the machine. It says "2.02" distance, but I really doubt it means two miles distance...so idk

It was good to get exercise done. I still need to develop some kind of schedule. I am wanting to do it every day though--so good. I also talked myself through thoughts (reasoned) and started the second Witcher novel audiobook. So it was mentally relaxing as well.

But it also seemed harder at first...idk why. Maybe the novelty is wearing off. I haven't gone on the six mile walk in a while. Maybe that is why.


----------



## Percy

Had a 50 min bike ride today.


----------



## WickerDeer

Walked six miles this morning--it was nice to get back out in nature and I even saw a whale jumping in the water.


----------



## cjlab9ihih

platorepublic said:


> Just somewhere you can post what you did to make your body healthier. Maybe something to motivate you.
> 
> *Did you exercise today?*


I really like working out outdoors. I don't like gyms, they are stuffy and hot. Yeah, I worked out today.


----------



## WickerDeer

Did not exercise for last couple days before.

Walked six miles today.


----------



## WickerDeer

Wow I am really backsliding. : /

I better fix it. I really feel like exercise helps my mind.


----------



## Chicen

I really love working out, and I especially love working out with my weights. But sometimes I have to use exercise equipment. For example, today I did a bench press. I did five sets of 15 reps. It was hard, but I did it. It's good, because we have ————for each barbell, and each barbell is in its place. It's very convenient and you don't have to carry the barbell all over the gym.


----------



## attic

I had to get a package, so bicycle ride in the rain, then I was so soaked it didn't matter, and walked back home, trying my new shoes, picking some wild apples along the way. It was surprisingly nice. Yesterday I did some exercises with my tiny weights and squats and walked far.


----------



## Electra

I lifted heavy stuff. It felt wonderfull! Soon I shall leave my house too, to go and vote. I can't wait to get out of the house again!


----------



## BigApplePi

Today I did my fast run (every five days). 16:26. That's a 9:40 mile. That's 2 months after an injury recovery. I hope this lasts.


----------



## Electra

I went for a walk in the sun


----------



## attic

^so did I  found a really tasty apple that had just fallen of a tree, then met two horses, one of which I stopped and talked to a little bit about the annoying flies in its face, it seemed to want my apple, but I wanted it too, and I wasn't sure it should have too much apples (they probably ate some because there was a tree in their gracingarea), so I just gave it a dandelion leave instead, it seemed to settle for that. I picked some cikoria, but I think it is a bit too bitter to just eat like sallad, perhaps it is better cooked... then I took the steep hill through the forest home, and there still are some billberies, though not as many as there were.

Yesterday? or the day before perhaps? yeah, the day before. I walked with my cat because she was scaredy that day (there are things being built and tractors and stuff outside, her little forest of shrubbs is suddenly all gone...), and did exercises when she wanted to stop and listen for things moving in the dry leaves. There is a nice place up the hill/cliff, like a room of sorts, like a rooftop terrace, with some view, but it is just up the hill/cliff, with junipers and small oaks along the edges. It is a very nice place to exercise, some breeze, often sun as it is so high up, or just sit and watch bumblebees. If I ever started to do yoga and meditation, it would be a nice place to do it.


----------



## Electra

That sounds lovely 🥰


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> Today I did my fast run (every five days). 16:26. That's a 9:40 mile. That's 2 months after an injury recovery. I hope this lasts.


It has lasted. Since then every 5th day has yielded 16:41, 17:12, 16:50. I was very surprised I did 16:50 today as there was some kind of muscle pain on top of my left foot that has made me limp walking. Didn't affect running though. I wore a cap to keep the rain off my glasses so I could read my stopwatch. I have a chronic left leg knee pain also and that doesn't affect running. Lucky. Afterward I iced the foot.


----------



## gracewil

I try to exercises every single day. Mostly it is some yoga or stretching, sometimes jogging or crossfit


----------



## Sinuous

Definitely


----------



## Electra

Yes, today I've done a lots of exercizes, plank, situps, crunches, squats, not sure what its all called in english, but it felt good 😅


----------



## Crowbo

Hell yeah I did! I ran 11 miles and burned 1300 calories today!


----------



## HypernovaGirl

Yes. I combined some meditation with a bit of stretching and light movements. I usually feel very good when exercising in a nice pace and healthy environment 💪💪


----------



## Electra

No, cuz it's 04: 46 at night 😁


----------



## Crowbo

I walked ten miles today.


----------



## BigApplePi

I avoided all exercise and work today as I had a fever (100.3) and very weak due to the Covid booster shot. Went back to bed. Now that my fever is gone I'm eager to see if I can do my fast run tomorrow which was scheduled. That would be something!


----------



## Crowbo

Nope but I certainly will tomorrow.


----------



## horseloverfat

Yes about 30 min of walking/jogging in the middle of the night. I like night running lol but only in the yard.


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> I avoided all exercise and work today as I had a fever (100.3) and very weak due to the Covid booster shot. Went back to bed. Now that my fever is gone I'm eager to see if I can do my fast run tomorrow which was scheduled. That would be something!


Yep. Fast run this AM, did not great, but okay. No sign of Covid reaction shot anymore. That was body's reaction to a strange substance.


----------



## msavcenko813

Where do you get your motivation to exercise? How many times have I tried to start, it took me one month at the most?


----------



## BigApplePi

msavcenko813 said:


> Where do you get your motivation to exercise? How many times have I tried to start, it took me one month at the most?


Motivation is not a simple issue. What kinds of exercise are you looking at? Strength, cardio, stretch, health, lose weight, gain weight? Narrow it down and I'll answer.


----------



## martinjekson11

Today was a very good training session.


----------



## BigApplePi

Went to physical therapy yesterday for tendonitis just above my left knee. I think I overdid the warmup. Hurts worse today.


----------



## Electra

*Strength!*🏋🏽‍♀️


----------



## Electra

msavcenko813 said:


> Where do you get your motivation to exercise? How many times have I tried to start, it took me one month at the most?


My cloths doesnt fit me anymore from fatness and I can't afford new ones at all


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> Went to physical therapy yesterday for tendonitis just above my left knee. I think I overdid the warmup. Hurts worse today.


I was dismissed from physical therapy last week. Seemed great. I did my ten home exercises well. Then I walked 26 blocks to escort my wife home from a medical procedure. Next day knee swoll up again. Can't believe I messed up. Will I ever be able to run again I fear?

I see the same physical therapist in two days for my shoulder. Will she be disappointed I screwed up my knee again after four weeks of work? What is going on?


----------



## Percy

Yes, and I'm soooo proud of myself. I had a terrible mood, but made myself work out. I'm happy I did it. Just 40 minutes of yoga and I felt much better.


----------



## BigApplePi

Just got back from physical therapy for my shoulder. I must say I trust this therapist. She seems honest about everything she says indicating what my recovery prospects are. She said (about my knee relapse) that I attempted to recover too early. Walking 30 blocks should have been10 blocks instead. I have to start back almost to square one but should recover faster. Since I know all the exercises, I can do PT on my own.


----------



## Crowbo

I ran up my local hill today without stopping so I'm happy about that. My cardio is still good even after taking a few days off from runs and workouts.


----------



## ImminentThunder

I ran 10 miles this morning with my cousin, though we walked in some icier parts. It was very slow paced overall. 

I also ate it on the ice; was about to stop and start walking but it was too late. That was unpleasant. Elbow is a bit bruised now.


----------



## visceral

15min body weight workout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

I'll start running again tomorrow.


----------



## abdulbasit

Exercising no more than 30 minutes every day will not make you short on time. But it will give you a lot of strength.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I feel invigorated. Cycled to the beach and went snorkeling. Cycled back. Zoom zoom.
⏪🚴‍♀️⏪ 🏖🏊‍♀️

I saw a hermit crab and a fish 🐟 buried under sand. He swam away fast.


----------



## Crowbo

Shoveling snow is good exercise so yeah.


----------



## B3LIAL

I've been enjoying my runs lately and not been getting injured and I think I found the secret - Hiking. Hiking I think has strengthened other areas of my body and that has made it so the work does onto the right areas rather than the parts that were getting injured.

I can now run at least 3 times a week at high intensity without getting injured. I tried so much stuff before but with no success. Who knew that giving up running for like a year and hiking a lot would make a difference.


----------



## Celtsincloset

I'm going to shoot x100 3s tomorrow, x80 off the dribble and x20 stationary. Then I'll shoot x50 elbow 2s off the dribble, and x50 fadeaway 2s from low Post. x10 free throws. x20 quick hard passes (with extended arms) from the right, and x20 from the left. Then a game of icebreaker: one attempt at a lay-up and three attempts at a MID, in order to score a point and keep your score from resetting. I'll post my score tomorrow. 💪


----------



## Celtsincloset

abdulbasit said:


> Exercising no more than 30 minutes every day will not make you short on time. But it will give you a lot of strength.


It is well worth the reward.


----------



## Crowbo

I plan on running every day.


----------



## Tsubaki

I'm on my way home from martial arts practice. I started over 10 years ago and am looking forward to finally take an exam for the next rank when Omicron allows it


----------



## ImminentThunder

I ran 10.01 miles according to my Apple Watch, with my cousin and her friend. Time was 1:26:23. No upper body work today and I was too busy with homework to go to the rec center to take a swim.

actually let’s geek out, hope this doesn’t show up huge. That mile 11 is just a 0.01 mile


----------



## WickerDeer

No I didn't.

But I need to figure out a routine.


* *





I need to develop some routine to do in the living room. I have worked through some ideas--

like if I wear headphones I don't have to think about if my roommate comes out of their room. I had told myself I have to get up before them--so like maybe do it at 5am, but idk...my sleep schedule goes all over and that's hard to commit to. I did used to do that at 5:30 but idk.

I feel a lot better--maybe I can start exercising outside sometimes. I mean, I love nature but I just haven't brought myself to allow myself to that anymore.

I should really create an exercise routine. I can get up really early, but it's just hard b/c my kid uses my room to do online meetings and hangout with friends and sometimes that goes later into the night, so it's hard to always go to sleep at the earlier time to get up earlier.

Or else, the other idea was to just put on headphones and not worry if I do exercise other times of the day in the livingroom, and my roommate comes out--I just hate being around people anymore. I've always disliked it during exercise--it's just a personal thing. I prefer to be alone, but that's not really recommended in nature anyway. I don't hate this world. I don't hate this world. I don't hate this world. I don't hate this world.

Or else, I have to actually make friends to do things with. ugh.

Or join a gym, but that's expensive.

So yeah, livingroom routine at 5am is the best option.

Nothing's perfect--it will be fine. But I need to figure out some routine and just do it. And I prefer to do what I want--I have all my art supplies and easel in my room, which makes it almost impossible to exercise. There are things we can't control and that's the reality for everyone.


----------



## islandlight

I've been an on-and-off exerciser for 40 years. For the past 2 years I've been exercising 1.5 hours most days.

Winter is a hard time for me. The past couple of months, I've managed to put in the full 1.5 hours, doing whatever I could stand doing that day.

I took a week off this month. I just started again today and will be easing back into it. So far I've done 45 minutes of rebounding (mini trampoline).


----------



## islandlight

Okay, day is over. I did my 1 hour and 15 minutes as planned:

45 rebounder
15 abs & obliques
15 stretch
75 MINUTES TOTAL

Thank you for reading.


----------



## yewduyou

I did yesterday and the day before. I play tennis.

It felt great, I love to eat healthy afterwards.


----------



## Crowbo

Y'all should try this!!


----------



## B3LIAL

Get your assess up and outside. NOW!


----------



## islandlight

1.5 hours, goal completed. Number of minutes:

60 rebounder (mini trampoline)
30 stretch
90 TOTAL


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Oh yeah! 0.5 hr. walk, enough to get my heart rate up.
I'm attempting light aerobics to self-medicate my melancholia, and also lose weight.
I actually hit my goal-weight today.


----------



## islandlight

@Eugenia Shepherd Congratulations on reaching your goal weight!

Today I did 1.5 hours. Broken down into minutes:

50 rebounder
05 hula hooping
05 legs
30 stretch
90 TOTAL


----------



## islandlight

Even though I'm retired, some days are a bit busier than others. Today I felt I didn't have time to exercise unless I rushed, and I hate rushing. So, just half an hour today:

30 rebounder
30 TOTAL

I did walk for an hour. I didn't walk fast, but it was through the snow, so it was a bit challenging. I don't count walking as exercise though.


----------



## islandlight

1.5 hours. Minutes accomplished:

60 rebounder
30 stretch
90 TOTAL


----------



## islandlight

I.5 hours today. Minutes:

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL

As some of you know, I quit another group where I used to post health-related things. So I appreciate being able to post here. It helps me stay on track.


----------



## islandlight

Minutes of exercise today: 

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch
90 TOTAL

For those who don't know what flagging is, I'm posting a video (not me in the video). There are different kinds of flags. In these ones, chains are sewn into the leading corner. The weight of the chains, combined with the drag of the silk, provide some resistance for an upper body workout.


----------



## islandlight

Minutes today:

60 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 yoga
90 TOTAL


----------



## Crowbo

I ran a single lap around the park today. It's not much but it's a start!


----------



## islandlight

@Crowbo That's a great start!


----------



## Plusless

Jogged 90 mins while watching a movie.
Heavy bag 30 mins

I`m never doing medicine ball throws again, kicks and punches are way more fun to do for training body rotation.


----------



## islandlight

Minutes of exercise today:

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch
90 TOTAL

Thank you for reading.


----------



## islandlight

A bit rushed for time, so I kept it simple.

60 rebounder
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## ImminentThunder

Quick yoga and stretches (less than 5 minutes)

25 minutes weight lifting (legs and lower body)

4 mile run on treadmill (warm up mile, swings/drills, tempo run for 2.5 miles, half mile cool down)

Stretches

Drank 50mg of caffeine  

Will be walking a mile after lunch and another mile in the afternoon, which should get my calorie burn in for today.


----------



## Tsubaki

Just came back from my martial arts practice!


----------



## islandlight

Busy day, kept it simple again.

60 rebounder
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Winter blahs today. Just an hour of exercise.

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

The winter blahs continue. No exercise yesterday; just half an hour today.

30 rebounder
30 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## ImminentThunder

It was 11 degrees F and my running group fell through today. So I just went to the gym. Just under an hour of upper body weight lifting, and then 7 miles on the treadmill at around 8 minutes per mile. Walked a mile or so later in the afternoon. I am very sore and should sleep wonderfully tonight.


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 flags
15 yoga
15 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)

Plus, I got my heart rate waaay up by watching Season 3, Episode 6 of _Line of Duty._


----------



## islandlight

I had some extra things going on today. I could have done the whole 1.5 hours, but I didn't. 

45 rebounder
15 flags
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> Seeing doc today about MRI on left knee and will tell him.


Saw doc. MRI on knee said minor arthritis. Nothing new. Told him about pain in other foot. Doc said most likely tendonitis, not fracture. Sounds good. Hope to fix that in a few weeks. Am going to apply massage whereas I was afraid to touch it before. I like it when I know what's wrong.


----------



## huhh

I took a wank yesterday, forgot to report


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> I took a wank yesterday, forgot to report


Where did you take it? If you hide it we won't know.


----------



## huhh

BigApplePi said:


> Where did you take it? If you hide it we won't know.


In my living room to be frank with you


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> In my living room to be frank with you


That is good to know. Did you take any photographs that might be shared among the curious of PerC? If I know me, my camera is never at the ready when most needed.


----------



## AnneINTJ

platorepublic said:


> Just somewhere you can post what you did to make your body healthier. Maybe something to motivate you.
> 
> *Did you exercise today?*


Yes! I go to the gym at least 3X weekly, walk up and down hills the other days, walk to the pharmacy, grocery store, hardware store, big park.....If I start with pain, it's gone after an hour at the gym. And it's all nice and warm for about 2 hours after exercising.


----------



## huhh

AnneINTJ said:


> Yes! I go to the gym at least 3X weekly, walk up and down hills the other days, walk to the pharmacy, grocery store, hardware store, big park.....If I start with pain, it's gone after an hour at the gym. And it's all nice and warm for about 2 hours after exercising.


I bet ya like feeling nice and warm 😏


----------



## snowelf666

yesss. I care about my weight 💪


----------



## islandlight

Took 2 days off, not really by choice. Anyway, I'm back on today.

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Tsubaki

Well, first let me tell you about yesterday:
With not even four hours of sleep, still having pretty decent blood alcohol levels until noon and - at that time undiagnosed - early-stage corona, I decided yesterday that _running_ would be the best way of sobering up. it usually is, but I believe that the combination of everything just fucked something up inside of my body and I started mildly hallucinating (Auditory and visual hallucinations of people all around me just at the edge of my line of sight and a feeling of being followed) and my heart raced like crazy (my smart watch assumed that I burned 2800 calories from exercise that day). 

Needless to say after getting my positive test today (and a night which included just one hour of sleep), my only steps were to the test and back (which felt like a hike) and I have now moved to my bed which I am very happy about.


----------



## Pastelle

Just ran 4 miles a few seconds ago.


----------



## islandlight

60 rebounder 
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Should I train today? I guess it be more than working out but still


----------



## huhh

I worked out. First real session in a while


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 yoga
15 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Handsome Dyke

72 lb. bench press today mfckers

standing band chest press
dumbbell flys
standing band chest crossovers
90 minute walk


----------



## Handsome Dyke

damn i wasnt even trying to make a bullet list


----------



## huhh

I did! Real good workout


----------



## AnneINTJ

Got to the gym at 8am sharp. The usual: rowing machine, leg press, lat pulls, pec machine, leg curls (prone and sitting, alternating between those and sit-ups), hip abductor/adductor, some unnamed machine for bicep curls, then free weights for arms and shoulders, then floor exercises for stretching and strengthening lower back, anything else I can think of for about 30 minutes; then round 2 to make an hour.....all the windows open, both fans blowing full blast. The open windows/fan part is partly to keep faux exercisers out; there are a few but they need to stay elsewhere if they're gonna complain about fresh air and fans. I am so glad the mask mandate is over for gyms because with one on my 02 saturation goes below 90% during exercise (once it was 84%, I felt fatigued).


----------



## islandlight

Thank you for helping me to stay on track, guys. Sometimes I don't feel like doing my exercises, especially the evening stretch session. Mornings are usually no problem, because what else are mornings good for? 😾

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Same-o.

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Electra

Noooo, its early morning 🥱


----------



## WickerDeer

Alright I did some exercise this morning--like a tiny bit of lower body work trying out some equipment I hadn't used for a while.

I'm going to try to get back on track too and hold myself accountable.


----------



## islandlight

Way to go, @WickerDeer !

Today was housework day, which means sore legs and sore feet. So just half an hour of exercise.

30 rebounder
30 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Bit anxious of going to the gym. Have some heavy plans. Maybe I will be able to complete all sets. Would make me happy.

first commercials but then I will get back to you


----------



## huhh

Ok 1 out of 3 exercises went just as i wanted, but it was the most important one!


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 yoga
15 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

I just couldn't do it all today. I haven't been feeling 100% for a few days, and I guess I should respect that.

45 rebounder
45 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Skipped pass today 😱


----------



## islandlight

I skipped today too. I had other things to take care of, and I just needed a break.


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> I skipped today too. I had other things to take care of, and I just needed a break.


I might work out today instead and move the scheduale one day. But it Will be an intense period with only 1day rest the next 5 sessions!! Might be doable tho


----------



## huhh

Fucking awesome session. Everything went well! Approaching my strongast level ever. Maybe 1 month


----------



## islandlight

Schedule is a bit messed up, so I'm not pushing too hard on the exercise. Got an hour in anyway.

30 rebounder
30 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Real good session today


----------



## islandlight

Still slacking off a bit. Just one hour.

30 rebounder 
15 hula hoop 
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Tsubaki

I was hungover as hell today, BUT I still went on a 2 hour hike with a friend which is good enough for today.


----------



## islandlight

Just an hour again.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 yoga
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> Just an hour again.
> 
> 30 rebounder
> 15 flags
> 15 yoga
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)


1 hour is still good!


----------



## islandlight

Back to 1.5 hours! Today anyway.

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

I bought some chocolate and decided to have a piy party instead of doing my stretches. But after I ate the chocolate, did my stretches anyway. Win-win?

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## BigApplePi

Exercise today was hours gardening and cleanup of surroundings. Can't jog because of tendonitis in right foot and it's worse today. Also have a back strain but chiropractor straightened it as it was out and gave exercises for that. It isn't worse today after that grounds cleanup. I miss the aerobics of jog/ running.


----------



## islandlight

Just one hour. I overdid the tasks/errands yesterday, and feel pretty exhausted today. It doesn't take much to exhaust me any more. Maybe I can find a better way to schedule my housework and so on.

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> I overdid ...


Seventy percent of my injuries are do to overdo. The others are fate and wearing out. Time to slow down.


----------



## islandlight

Thank you, @BigApplePi . It's scary. Just doing an extra load of laundry, or vacuuming two rooms instead of one, can knock me out or cause sore legs. And I can't very well stop doing housework. I don't think I'm super clean; I just try to keep up with the basics. 

I'm working on awareness and on redistributing my tasks better throughout the week. Once we reach a certain age (a different age for each individual), going downhill can be a fast and unpredictable ride.


----------



## islandlight

I'm committing to an hour a day of exercise -- for now. I need to figure out a new daily schedule that doesn't make me feel worn out.

30 rebounder
30 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

BigApplePi said:


> Seventy percent of my injuries are do to overdo. The others are fate and wearing out. Time to slow down.


Have you been injured like 10 times? 😲


----------



## huhh

Just came home from the latest gym
sess in my life 😁 went super well and also I did some shoulder stretches in between different exercises! No pain!


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> Have you been injured like 10 times? 😲


I'd have to count and probably some are forgotten. Going clockwise:
1. Torn bicep left arm (hanging over a stream too long)
2. Partial tear rotator cuff right arm
3. Back knocked out by one-sided lifting or ??? Lost count. At least 3 times
5.5 Partial tear unrested front right deltoid from benchpress
6. Right foot fracture (had to wear boot)
7. Right foot muscle tear from stress running + plantar fasciitis
8. Right foot posterior tibial tendon strain (current)
9. Left foot separation fracture from bad fall
10. Left kneecap arthritis from open car door hit riding bike (current)
10. Left arm elbow strain from fall (MRI was extremely painful)
11. Complete left rotator cuff tear, 2 of 4 rotators (current)

Otherwise I'm good.


----------



## huhh

BigApplePi said:


> I'd have to count and probably some are forgotten. Going clockwise:
> 1. Torn bicep left arm (hanging over a stream too long)
> 2. Partial tear rotator cuff right arm
> 3. Back knocked out by one-sided lifting or ??? Lost count. At least 3 times
> 5.5 Partial tear unrested front right deltoid from benchpress
> 6. Right foot fracture (had to wear boot)
> 7. Right foot muscle tear from stress running + plantar fasciitis
> 8. Right foot posterior tibial tendon strain (current)
> 9. Left foot separation fracture from bad fall
> 10. Left kneecap arthritis from open car door hit riding bike (current)
> 10. Left arm elbow strain from fall (MRI was extremely painful)
> 11. Complete left rotator cuff tear, 2 of 4 rotators (current)
> 
> Otherwise I'm good.


I am sorry to hear of your misfortunate history


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> I am sorry to hear of your misfortunate history


Come on. Sure some was misfortune but I never had a coach and have poor Se. That is, I was so busy doing things that I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing. I rationalize to myself, I want to use it all up before I leave this world. Why not enjoy? I'll give you some examples.

1. Torn bicep left arm (hanging over a stream too long) - I was out west. I was wearing glasses without a croakee and hanging from a wire over a big stream. As the glasses started to slip I didn't want to lose them so I hung from one arm until my biceps ripped and dropped into the stream but kept my glasses. I didn't want to go to a surgeon as it would have spoiled my vacation and didn't even think of it until too late to repair it.
2. Partial tear rotator cuff right arm - doing a stupid exercise in the gym. The next day I held out a watering can before it healed. I felt the rotator go.
5.5 Partial tear unrested front right deltoid from benchpress - same things here. One is supposed to rest a day after the bench press so it can recover. But I forgot by throwing branches on a pile the next day. The day after, another bench press tore the delt.
7. Right foot muscle tear from stress running + plantar fasciitis - same thing again. I heard some people run two days in a row. I decided to do that. Running up a hill I felt the muscle go. It was all I could do but turn around hobble home. I stress run, not ordinary running. I had no coach to tell me not to do that.
8. Right foot posterior tibial tendon strain (current) - This is my fault, not misfortune. Just stupid me. In prepping to return to running I mis-prepared. Too long to explain unless you ask.
9. Left foot separation fracture from bad fall - I slipped off a rock and fell only one foot down but with all my weight. My ankle went at 90 degrees. 6 weeks of PT.
10. Left kneecap arthritis from open car door hit riding bike (current) - I still haven't forgiven that double parked car from opening his door. That was decades ago. Permanent.
10. Left arm elbow strain from fall (MRI was extremely painful) - I mistepped in a cramped raised garden trying to catch myself from a fall.
11. Complete left rotator cuff tear, 2 of 4 rotators (current) This is an interesting one. I was standing in a stream with boots on trimming a sharp rose bush holding a cutter. I stepped back leaving 3 limbs for balance. But my right foot slipped in the stream stepping back. I awkwardly tried to stop the fall by reaching out completely tearing what was previously partially already torn. I just finished two months of physical therapy and now can use my arm but with less pain which may remain indefinitely.


----------



## islandlight

@BigApplePi You are a hard act to follow. (Are you sure none of your problems are due to a cat living on your shoulder?)

Just half an hour today. Kind of a messed up day. At least I'm pacing myself and trying to keep tasks and stress to a minimum.

15 rebounder
15 stretch
30 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> @BigApplePi You are a hard act to follow. (Are you sure none of your problems are due to a cat living on your shoulder?)
> 
> Just half an hour today. Kind of a messed up day. At least I'm pacing myself and trying to keep tasks and stress to a minimum.
> 
> 15 rebounder
> 15 stretch
> 30 TOTAL (minutes)


I think it >could< be beneficial to maybe work a little harder the other day and have a rest day in between. >might< be something to look into


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> I think it >could< be beneficial to maybe work a little harder the other day and *have a rest day in between*. >might< be something to look into


Every other day rest? Good idea. It depends on what the exercise is for. If it's for maintenance, upkeep and circulation then every day I suppose. For my back the chiro told me I should get up from my desk every 15 minutes. (That is quicker than every other day). For yard work I go outside every few hours. It's great! But for athletic goals where I have stress goals, my habit has been to like this: stress day, 2 rest days, easy day, rest day, repeat. That's a 5 day cycle.

Would that apply to you? Depends on what you are doing and your goals. My mistakes have been to combine athletic goals with "yard work." As I've said, I'm too introverted to have any coaching.


----------



## islandlight

huhh said:


> I think it >could< be beneficial to maybe work a little harder the other day and have a rest day in between. >might< be something to look into


Thank you for the suggestion. At my age, I only do gentle exercises. If I try to work a little harder, I "pull a muscle." I will look into ways to change my exercise routine though. 1.5 hours is a lot, and maybe I can't do it every day any more.


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> If I try to work a little harder, I "pull a muscle."


Allow me to speculate on a little theory. The body is made up of all sorts of parts. Internal organs, muscles, ligaments, tendons, lungs and heart. Don't use any of these and they weaken. Use them and they strenghten. You gain circulation as they all interact. Circulation is one of the parts. Sometimes you want to stress something particular to make it stronger. Stress it and after a recuperation period it will come back stronger. Not sure why. One thing is by stressing something the surrounding supporting things which weren't used and got weaker, will now get stronger. However if you stress something too much, ingredients which were weak could break. They weren't ready for stress. Therefore any stress must be worked up to slowly over days or longer.

Think of a basket ball player. They are bound to get injured sooner or later because of unexpected stress. Think of all those weak spots. Therefore one must work up to playing hard. Same with solitary exercises. If you try too hard, something unexpected will happen and get broken. 

What about age and illness? How are they similar? If one is confined to bed because of illness, everything weakens. That is why after the bug is gone one is weak and has to resume slowly. It's not just the bug, but the inaction. Aging is when the parts slowly wear out or recover more slowly. If one is not aging, but growing, there is the chance to increase peak performance. But because the body has so many parts, one can still break something anyway and you have an injury.

What unknowns have I missed?


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## huhh

Going to the gym at 05 tomorrow 💪


----------



## islandlight

🏋


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 flags
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

This seems to be working okay.


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> 45 rebounder
> 15 flags
> 15 stretch
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)
> 
> This seems to be working okay.


Good! It is a fine balance between keeping the body in shape and even improving it to overtraining. I suppose that balance get even finer and finer with the years

Just back from gym!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
30 TOTAL (minutes)

Not so good, actually.


----------



## huhh

Not very much progress last week i am afraid


----------



## islandlight

Me neither! I did do 30 minutes today (so far).


----------



## islandlight

Yup, just the 30 minutes mentioned above. I'm kind of letting myself wallow in overeating, etc., for the rest of the month, then I'll try again in May.

Today I found a couple of language exchange apps where I can practice my Spanish with humans. Maybe this will restore my will to live (and exercise).


----------



## islandlight

30 minutes on the rebounder.


----------



## huhh

been losing strenght this week, boring! have to eat more


----------



## islandlight

Wow, I actually did an hour today.

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 stretch

Thank you for reading.


----------



## islandlight

An hour and a half today!

60 rebounder
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> An hour and a half today!
> 
> 60 rebounder
> 30 stretch
> 90 TOTAL (minutes)


Good job!


----------



## huhh

Will work out today…. It will suck probably…


----------



## islandlight

Finished early today, so I'm posting early.

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

@huhh How did it go?


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> @huhh How did it go?


Welllll…… now i have been eating super much.., so monday Will be good i think


----------



## islandlight

One hour today.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Now i have eaten a looooot

today it Will go well gr


----------



## huhh

Yesssssssssssdsd


----------



## islandlight

15 minutes of stretching last night.


----------



## islandlight

I got all my exercises done before supper. My schedule seems to be changing -- maybe because it gets light at around 4:30 am. 

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch


----------



## ENIGMA2019

On the agenda. Funny, how I forget the feeling after working out. Definitely, balances things.


----------



## islandlight

One hour today. 

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 stretch


----------



## huhh

Pretty good session yyyyeeesterdaaay


----------



## AnneINTJ

These are wonderful workout examples. "Keep up the good work!" to everyone here.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

AnneINTJ said:


> These are wonderful workout examples. "Keep up the good work!" to everyone here.


Right! Motivational. That is why I said -on the agenda. I need to get back in the habit for sure!


----------



## islandlight

Finished early again today. Now I can relax all evening.

To combat boredom, I've split my rebounder time into two sessions (30 minutes morning + 15 minutes pm). I've also split my stretch times (15 minutes upper body in the morning + 15 minutes lower body in the pm).

45 rebounder
15 flags
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## WildRose97

Yes! I signed up to the gym today. And I went for a couple walks (one to the alcohol store 😂).


----------



## huhh

Today I’ll will take 200lbs 3x5 in bench, I feel it in my big toe!


----------



## huhh

Damn decietful toe

at least i sounded stronk while trying


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Lazy day, but I made sure to get my exercise in.

45 rebounder
15 flag
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

One hour and 15 minutes today. 

45 rebounder
30 stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

No work out today, too much to do. But played football for an hour yesterday


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## WildRose97

Raked leaves


----------



## BigApplePi

Yesterday: sifted debris fm raised beds, set down ground cover, planted cherry tomatoes, mowed a lawn. did shoulder rehab, picked up a wire fence.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 legs & upper back
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

I’ve been eating my potatoes! Today I will move serious amounts of debree


----------



## huhh

2.5 reps.. could have made 3 but I wasn’t sure about my form


----------



## islandlight

Good! Stay safe.


----------



## islandlight

Nothing yesterday. 1.5 hours today.

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)

Thank you for your support.


----------



## huhh

That’s why we are here @islandlight


----------



## huhh

Ok so I did 5 reps on 97.5kg in barbell rows now.

Next time I’ll be a man who does barbell rows with 100kg!!!

goalssssss


----------



## islandlight

Just an hour, which I did in the morning. Sooo tired after my afternoon errands. All I did was drive to the following places:


Took recycling to recycle center. The stuff was not heavy and I was there for less than 30 seconds.
Took car to tire shop. Sat and waited for 15 minutes.
Went to library and sat while using wifi. Then spent about 15 minutes choosing books.
Went to grocery store and shopped for 10 minutes. Bought nothing heavy.

I kind of knew this would be too much. Getting old is the pits. 

Anyway, my exercises this morning:

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Yay! An hour and a half today. Plus I voice chatted with two language partners, one in Chile and one in Guatemala. That gave me a real boost (but wore me out too).

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

An hour of football!


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> 45 rebounder
> 15 hula hoop
> 30 stretch
> 90 TOTAL (minutes)


Yay!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 legs & upper back 
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Quite good sesh yesterday, military press approaching 60kg


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)

I got a bag full of resistance bands for $5 at the thrift store. Bargain!


----------



## huhh

Bench and barbell rows!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 legs & upper back
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> 30 rebounder
> 15 flags
> 15 legs & upper back
> 30 stretch
> 90 TOTAL (minutes)


You work like a clock!


----------



## islandlight

Thank you @huhh . At my age it's not optional. It's important for functioning (being able to walk) and for avoiding aches and pains. Also for quality of life, e.g., avoiding incontinence.


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder
15 hula hoop
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> 45 rebounder
> 15 hula hoop
> 30 stretch
> 90 TOTAL (minutes)


Great

today i Will best 165kg deadlift and finally move on to 170

Wish me luck and tell me to not Give up!


----------



## islandlight

Don't give up. You can do it!

I do "hinges" with 0 weight. 😁


----------



## huhh

Thanks! I made it! 5 reps!

Wooööö


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 legs & upper back
30 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)

I used two of my "new" resistance bands!


----------



## BigApplePi

No running but I did work on diverting a stream.. The stream had made a large counterclockwise turn around a bend. When it flooded last summer it took a shortcut ruining the beautiful arch I was so pleased with. The stream is only 4 or 5 feet wide (I haven't measured it) and two inches deep. So I spent a few hours trying to dam the short cut and restoring the arch. The stream bed is all stones of various sizes and real hard to dig even with a steel serrated shovel. I succeeded in splitting the entry point in half. I left it today surrounding an island 50-50 on either side restoring the arch. 

I had to quit and now several hours later my legs are real sore. My left knee is throbbing. And my right forearm where I lifted stones with the shovel. I'll work on it another day provided another storm doesn't come along and ruin my work.


----------



## Crowbo

You bet your ass I did. And I'll keep doing it every day.


----------



## BigApplePi

Worked on dredging the stream with a steel serrated shovel. When warmed up from this, did my 3rd run jog in seven days. I did that with one minute walk, one minute jog alternating. Timing 20:39, 1.7 miles. I am pleased to resume moving after months of injury recovery. Still have quadriceps tendonitis above my left knee but the physical therapist says ignore it unless it gets worse. Pain = 1 out of 10 and applied ice afterward.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## dinadore

Of course!


----------



## islandlight

Easy day today. 30 minutes of rebounding.


----------



## huhh

I think I’ve been training too much last week. Noticed that i did less than expected yesterday so i ended the session quickly. I Will do one more sess and then take a week off


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> I think I’ve been training too much last week.


If I do a heavy activity I make sure I have one or two rest days between. If I do two consecutive days I can break something. If I go three days of rest that also requires starting over. 

Do you do days in a row of heavy?


----------



## huhh

BigApplePi said:


> If I do a heavy activity I make sure I have one or two rest days between. If I do two consecutive days I can break something. If I go three days of rest that also requires starting over.
> 
> Do you do days in a row of heavy?


I always have a day rest between sessions, 48 hours. But i used to vary my excercises more. Now I’ve been doing just bench press and deadlifts and it might be too taxing on Said muscle groups


----------



## leftover crack

I did! 5 days in a row now. 

I'm only cycling for now, but I'm kind of in the process of figuring things out diet wise and after that I will start my strength workout research. Also if anyone sees this, should I be concerned about the low heart rate notifications I get from my watch? it says I fall below 40 bpm like almost every early morning while asleep, but my resting heart rate is ~70.


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> I always have a day rest between sessions, 48 hours. But i used to vary my excercises more. Now I’ve been doing just bench press and deadlifts and it might be too taxing on Said muscle groups


I used to do regular bench presses. I did a maintenance, then two days rest, then I tried for a max single, then one days rest and back to maintenance. That created a five day cycle which I tried hard to keep to. I took it easy on the maintenance say and tried to see if I could add five pounds on the max day. 

I made the mistake of throwing a lot of wood on a wood pile on a rest day. I forgot about that and the next day doing the bench press I could feel I tore something. That killed my chances to ever get back to my old high let alone add five pounds.


----------



## islandlight

The morning got away from me, so I did my hour in the afternoon instead. 

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 upper & lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## BigApplePi

BigApplePi said:


> I made the mistake of throwing a lot of wood on a wood pile on a rest day. I forgot about that and the next day doing the bench press I could feel I tore something. That killed my chances to ever get back to my old high let alone add five pounds.


Is that sad? I guess when one has a goal not to be made, it is a disappointment. So drop that one and go find another goal. I told myself some time after I reached my peak, I would "use it all up." I'm out there every morning dredging the stream. It is absolutely loads of fun. If it's not raining much tomorrow I will be out there again. If I had a coach they might tell me not to go every day. My answer would be, "But one can hike everyday." 

Today I went and did the walk/ jog. My goal is to gradually up that until I can run. Currently it takes 20-22 minutes. I want to bring that down to 16-17 minutes. Will I encounter an injury? Maybe. Too bad. Then I will do something more restful.


----------



## islandlight

Congratulations to the exercisers!

Did my 60 minutes today:

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Tsubaki

I am sick and need to recover soon, so I am exercising self restraint to not overexert myself and stay in bed!


----------



## islandlight

@Tsubaki Rest up and take care.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Crowbo

I'm going to be running every single day this month and I've done that so far.


----------



## Crowbo

I'm going to be doing planks everyday.


----------



## BigApplePi

In dredging the stream came to a buried 250-400 pound rock. Being in the way of proper dredging I want to move it. So dug a hole ten feet downstream and off to one side. Dug around the rock but couldn't butch it. Put my steel shovel underneath and it lifted a quarter inch. That told me it could be moved. Dug a downstream path. Shovel couldn't move it. Got my six foot iron or steel pry pole (I don't know the technical name), put it under the rock and tilted but coudn't move it. The pry just moved under the sand and pepples. Got two rocks. Inserted the pry with one rock on the other side and the big rock lifted. Shoved the other rock underneath. Jiggled the pry and the big rock moved down stream about one inch. Seeing the big rock was movable, kept this up all day until the big rock now sits in the hole where the piled up stream bank should be. Tomorrow I will try to move it properly in place and restore the stream bank over it. Since the big rock is flood proof, it should now hold that part of the stream bank in place next flood.

Questions?


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Just half an hour today: 30 minutes of rebounding.


----------



## BigApplePi

I have two big rocks to put better in place. One is that 250-300 pound one. Another, newly discovered is only about 60 pounds but I have to extract it.


----------



## leftover crack

Workout demotivation. I am new to working out in general so finding types of exercises is my priority now, because I want to know what I should be doing and how and what the result will be. It doesn't help that everyone is trying to sell me something every step of the way, it discredits the entire articles for me and makes me ever more confused.


----------



## shameless

*My summer goals*
Because I am trying to quit smoking, I am trying to fill my urges of time with a few things, and also get back in shape from covid closures impacting my activity the last 2 years...

*No Nic Vape*
A no nicotine vape. This is just to fight off the urges that are hard core. I am used to putting something in my mouth and sucking for 23 years. So I have found this has been ok to satisfy my prime usage times. Like when I wake and drink coffee. Good thing I cannot stand vaping. So it deters me from wanting to do too often. I can not see why people say they like vape over smoke cigs. Vaping is so much harsher on lungs in immediate impact. So luckily it has minimal appeal outside satisfied immediate urges.

*Go anywhere and walk 30 minutes*
I made it a goal though to get outta my slump to do something outside the home every single day. Whether be walk around the mall, or go walk around parks etc. Just to ensure I am minimally getting basic recommended cardio. I have been doing that for a few weeks now. I did not put too much pressure on myself with this. Other than at least 30 minutes minimum of walking somewhere, and doing it at whatever pace I am feeling that day. Usually I am a very fast walker to begin with. I am sure I am probably 3-5 mph walking normal. But I am fine walking slower if I feel like crap too.

*Sprinting*
I have noticed just from that I have started to gain back small amounts of energy I always had. So I have been back up to about 5 mph the last few days. Probably in about 2 weeks I will be able to switch between sprinting and walking fast again. Usually takes about a month of conditioning

*Pole Dancing*
I am setting back up my dancing pole in my guest bedroom. I used to be a very good amateur pole dancer. It is actually a great work out. I have to start from beginner now as I lost alotta muscle being a lazy shit the last 2 years. But I know this is my best strategy to gain my core muscle back and stay leaner. So I will start at beginner level, and work at it everyday. I should be able to climb well again after building strength at about 30 days. So July. This is also incentive because it is a side money hustle for me.

Every time I have been getting cig urges for the boredom smoking I am used to I have done stretches, crunches, squats, arm toning exercises, or push ups.

*Roller Rink: Skating *
I always have been a roller blader, and I got derby skates a year ago. But this last 2 years I had not gone as frequently. This is the best exercise on the planet. Even me going 'slow' for me at my pace (which is pretty fast even 'slow') burns 1000 calories a session. So I plan to get back on my schedule of twice a week. I am positive this lifelong hobby has been what has kept my legs so toned all these years, as well as leaner.

*YMCA Fall/Winter*
I will probably resign up for the Ymca again this Fall. I had a long term membership until covid happened then I cancelled because why pay for something that was barely open.

*Pool*
I will take laps in our apartment pool. I am a weather snob though. It has to be hot and sunny for me to dip my toes in that. I do not do cold. Yuck.

*My Job:*
I ended up getting a job where I am a life skills coach. A big part of my job is to go with people and help them attain fitness, activity, and socialization goals. I am also really excited about this job because it just adds to what I am already doing and enhances. I am also excited because I am not a manager. I was just hired to do audits/compliance in the office, and then work hybrid on the ground with clients in the life skills area. So win win. Decent wage, exercising while working, or using my brain doing audits/compliance (but not in excess). So work life balance. No evenings, no weekends, no managing staff. Just paper, clients, and incentives,


----------



## Crowbo

I'm planning to run every single day this month.


----------



## islandlight

Did my hour.

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 upper & lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

I skipped yesterday. I hosted a trivia game on an app, and getting ready for that took all my attention. I did my hour today though.

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 upper & lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Im sick 🤒


----------



## islandlight

huhh said:


> Im sick 🤒


Sorry to read this. I was wondering where you were! Feel better soon.


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> I'm sick 🤒


Feel better.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I feel like I'm coming down with a cold (must have caught something from @huhh ).


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Maybe I don't have a cold after all.


----------



## Crowbo

Indeed I did.


----------



## BigApplePi

In resuming jogging I had interspersed walking. Yesterday did full jog the whole distance and felt good. Didn't try too hard as legs are not really rested as I'm hauling rocks every day to shore up the stream bank. Time for distance = 19.38.


----------



## huhh

BigApplePi said:


> Feel better.


Thanks guys!

i feel better now, played Some tennis today and tomorrow it is back to the gym!


----------



## BigApplePi

Guys, it's always good to keep that circulation going but I over do. 

Went out to the stream to collect rocks for the 2nd time today. They are of all sizes. The smaller ones I put in two buckets so it's an even carry. The middle size ones I pick up and hand carry. If I put them in a bucket, it destroys the bucket. The larger ones I can only carry so far. Then I throw them downstream and go back for a different size to rest relevant muscles. The largest ones are the ones I can rock. They are too heavy to lift and there are fewer of them. To get them to their destination I have to roll them. I face upstream, grab the distant size side and roll it over once or twice downstream. To roll further I have to move my legs downstream. Those rocks will go at the stream bank bottom. 

The vulnerable part of the stream is where it winds. At the curve the rushing water tears into the bank ahead and destroys everything in front causing a flood. The idea is to confine the stream to where it is.


----------



## huhh

First sess after 10 days + 4 days sickness

100kg in squats,bench press and barbell rows 💪😎


----------



## BigApplePi

Trying to run/jog every 3 days. Did 18:29 (trying hard) today compared to 19:38 last time. Deceiving cuz rested legs yesterday. That won't continue. Going on vacation to Rhode Island shore tomorrow. First time to see ocean in ten years or so. I'd rather stay here, but what the heck?


----------



## islandlight

I did have a cold. I took 3 days off. Back to normal today:

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Good to be back. Three days without exercise made me constipated.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Alfie Fred

Started the day with yoga. Perfect beginning.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I bought a wobble board at the thrift store, to make my dishwashing chore more interesting. It won't be very challenging, as I used a wobble board for years at a standing desk.

Starting tomorrow, I'm going to add other exercises to my rotation. There are some exercises I kind of dislike, but at least they're different.


----------



## huhh

I skipped gym today!!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I also walked down and up one flight of stairs. Today is July 1. I hope to add one flight per day until July 31.


----------



## BigApplePi

Worked in stream yesterday after a few days rest in the city (NYC). Damaged something from an old injury in my left arm. Now can't lift or bend my arm. Can't tell if I tore something until the swelling goes down. This is not good news. I will wait two days to see if I recover or not.


----------



## islandlight

Gah! Take care.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

2 flights of stairs


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I went for a hiking yesterday and it was hard to sleep last night. So sore.

How many days would you recommend before going for another big hike? I'll do shorter walks in between.


Hamstrings are feeling it.


----------



## huhh

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I went for a hiking yesterday and it was hard to sleep last night. So sore.
> 
> How many days would you recommend before going for another big hike? I'll do shorter walks in between.
> 
> 
> Hamstrings are feeling it.


Until you feel rested. One CAN always deplete the body but in order to grow strong we need to work with what we have. Rest a while


----------



## BigApplePi

Currently can only type w one hand ...


----------



## huhh

BigApplePi said:


> Currently can only type w one hand ...


Get well!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

3 flights of stairs.


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> 30 rebounder
> 15 legs & upper back
> 15 lower body stretch
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)
> 
> 3 flights of stairs.


I like your goal

Just take care of yourself


----------



## islandlight

Thank you, @huhh . I was already feeling it after 3 flights. I'll modify my goal if necessary.


----------



## islandlight

I guess today was a rest day. I did do the 4 flights of stairs though.


----------



## huhh

Gymp!!! Bench barbell rows military press and deadlifts


----------



## Electra

I exersized a Beer can 😔


----------



## islandlight

@Electra Don't overdo the elbow bending exercise!

30 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

5 flights of stairs


----------



## ImminentThunder

It’s always so easy to exercise when I’m off work like I was today. Because I have all day to do it. But then when work starts up again, that is the real challenge.

I lifted weights for 40 minutes and then ran 5 miles, just very slowly and with a break because I stepped in dog poo and had to clean it off. I really hope I can continue this when work starts again. 

I also took a few walks in the afternoon


----------



## islandlight

I didn't do my usual exercises today. Partly because I was slightly stressed, partly because it was a fairly busy day. I have to rethink my schedule a bit, and make sure I do my exercises.

I did do my 6 flights of stairs, as planned.


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> I did do my 6 flights of stairs, as planned.


I was curious as to whether those stairs were up and down or only up or only down or some mixture? Isn't the word "flights" a little misleading as one does not normally "fly" up and down stairs unless they are a bird in which case they don't need stairs, just an air draft?

Addition: For the first time the swelling in my left hand is down enuf to type with it. But I have to watch it less it gets worse. I see a nurse practitioner on Tuesday about it but I fear she won't know enough about the elbow-hand connection to help me. Maybe I am overly worried.


----------



## huhh

Ok so I was sitting outside. Suddenly, a sharp pain hit me in the area between right shoulderblade and spine.

was like 7/10 pain.. now 6hours later it’s 3/10

will not do military presses anymore, and no gym today


----------



## islandlight

@BigApplePi The emphasis is on going up, but I walk back down too. Apparently it's called a "flight" of stairs because it goes up through the air.

I'm glad the swelling is going down. 

@huhh Oh no! Good thinking on giving up the military presses for now. I hope the pain is gone by the time you read this.


----------



## BigApplePi

huhh said:


> Suddenly, a sharp pain hit me in the area between right shoulderblade and spine.


This is just an amateur opinion, but why do you think this happened? Answer: either that last military press was slightly asymmetrical or your body was slightly asymmetrical thus causing a spine nerve impingement. Yeah. Give it a rest until the asymmetry relaxes. 

I have this problem. Right now I have a good right arm that could do work. But knowing I can't use my left arm, if I use my right arm only I can throw my back out. Instead better I wait to see how much my left arm can recover.


----------



## islandlight

I didn't feel like doing one of the scheduled portions today, so I substituted something else.

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 upper & lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

7 flights of stairs


----------



## huhh

Gym! Did bench press and a lil bajceps


----------



## Joe Black

100 extended pushups


----------



## islandlight

huhh said:


> Gym! Did bench press and a lil bajceps
> View attachment 906602


Looking good! I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

8 flights of stairs. My heart rate immediately after was 88% of my theoretical maximum (220 minus age). I think that's good. 

I'll research what I should be aiming for with the stair climbs. I know there are other ways of calculating these things.


----------



## BigApplePi

Resumed run jog today. Took is easy. Time was 21:17. Last run/jog was 18:50 which shows the results of the layoff. Swelling way down on elbow but hand shows swelling. See professional in 3 days about this.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

9 flights of stairs. 

I tried stepping up the stairs sideways, to work different muscles. But right away I could feel that it was bad for my knees.


----------



## huhh

Some floorball today

next week ill start 6 times a week, but just like 30 min


----------



## Joe Black

100 pushups, 100 situps, 100 squats


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

10 flights of stairs

As mentioned yesterday, I ditched the idea of going upstairs sideways. Going side to side (grapevine step) in my apartment seemed too boring, so I decided to combine it with another boring thing: toothbrushing! Brushing my teeth while doing the grapevine is tricky, thus canceling out the boredom somewhat. So I'll try doing that at least twice each day.


----------



## huhh

Bit by a wasp yesterday. Today finger is twice the size. Also feel naseus and stuff. The gym sess did not go well


----------



## BigApplePi

Rested one day and continued jog/running. Did 18:46 with some effort. Last run before elbow injury was 18:50 so did better'n expected.


----------



## huhh

At the gym. Almost died again. I wanted to compleate 5 reps


----------



## Joe Black

100 pushups
100 situps
100 squats


----------



## SouDesuNyan

Inspired by @Joe Black with the OPM routine, I did 100 push ups and squats. Did about 30 crunches and 30 pull ups, and some stretches.


----------



## islandlight

Yesterday I didn't exercise. Lack of sleep, etc. I live in the land of the midnight sun (almost). Sometimes the light wakes me up, sometimes it doesn't. Back on schedule today:

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

12 flights of stairs


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> 12 flights of stairs


OMG. You must live in a tall building.


----------



## SouDesuNyan

Or perhaps @islandlight is in a similar living situation as me, where I live on the forth floor, and I rarely use the elevator, and I go outside at least a few times a day to walk around the complex.


----------



## islandlight

There are 2 flights of stairs. I go up and down the required number of times for exercise. I don't count trips to the laundry room, etc.


----------



## Joe Black

100 pushups
100 situps
100 squats


----------



## Joe Black

SouDesuNyan said:


> Inspired by @Joe Black with the OPM routine, I did 100 push ups and squats. Did about 30 crunches and 30 pull ups, and some stretches.


I was inspired by One Punch Man TBH (I'm sure everyone knew that! lol) - I just need to get started on running. I can do 5km everyday. But it just takes a lot of time! Haven't been able to do running for the past week or 2 due to reasons.










The joke in this One Punch Man scene is that the exercise regime is VERY VERY do-able. Yet One Punch Man has acquired god-like super powers, and he attributes it to his exercise regime. People think that he's actually not aware of how he actually got his super powers.


----------



## SouDesuNyan

Joe Black said:


> I was inspired by One Punch Man TBH (I'm sure everyone knew that! lol) - I just need to get started on running. I can do 5km everyday. But it just takes a lot of time! Haven't been able to do running for the past week or 2 due to reasons.
> 
> The joke in this One Punch Man scene is that the exercise regime is VERY VERY do-able. Yet One Punch Man has acquired god-like super powers, and he attributes it to his exercise regime. People think that he's actually not aware of how he actually got his super powers.


I shave my head every other week anyway, so the OPM routine should be fine for me.

Whenever I feel like giving up, I play the OPM theme in my mind and uhh, stop giving up:


----------



## islandlight

Wasn't feeling it today, but I did it because I had no excuse.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

13 flights of stairs


----------



## islandlight

I completed all my exercises in the morning. That's always the plan, but sometimes I postpone parts because I'm short on time or energy/motivation.

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch 
60 TOTAL (minutes)

14 flights of stairs. I dedicated them to a dear one because it's her birthday.


----------



## huhh

Been to the gyyym rn. Deadlifts. Back at 160kg, tried to move 170 last week without success!! But im on it!!!


----------



## Joe Black

100 pushups
100 situps
100 squats
(for yesterday and today)


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

15 flights of stairs


----------



## huhh

Slept 4 hours. Will skip gym i think 🤔


----------



## huhh

Changed me mind. Bench presses it is. Im a suicide gymmer.

Will squeeze out that fifth rep


----------



## huhh

Success!!!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

16 flights of stairs

I asked an athlete about interval training on stairs. He gave me a plan for 20 flights of stairs. So I'm going to try that, starting tomorrow.


----------



## huhh

4 hour sleep today too, going to the gym soon, safe excercise today, bar will be under me


----------



## huhh

No btw ill skip it. Will play 1 hour of floorball That’s enough


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 upper & lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

20 flights of stairs, incorporating interval training (slow-fast). It was a killer, but I ain't dead yet.


----------



## huhh

@islandlight 

wooooööö!


----------



## huhh

Gym in an hour, now barbell rows. 5 heavy sets


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> 20 flights of stairs, incorporating interval training (slow-fast). It was a killer, but I ain't dead yet.


That's almost enough to reach the top. What will you do when you get there?


----------



## islandlight

Did you think getting to Heaven would be easy?

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

20 flights of stairs (interval training)


----------



## Joe Black

100 pushups
100 situps
100 squats
(for yesterday and today)


----------



## huhh

Maxed deadlift at the end of the session, first i failed but then i got angrier. Also thought ”fuck it”

and thus the weight was lifted


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

20 flights of stairs (interval training)


----------



## Joe Black

100 pushups
100 situps
100 squats


----------



## Joe Black

100 Pushups
200 V-Ups
100 Double Wing Squats (raising both arms straight up and down twice with every squat, like flapping bird)


----------



## huhh

Went to the gym. Now i have 2 different sessions. One is bench an deadlift and the other is barbell rows with the newly introduced Looouungeee


----------



## islandlight

I took yesterday off because of lack of sleep.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

20 flights of stairs (interval training)


----------



## huhh

Today i Will play soccer with a new group. Dont know a toad among the bunch!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder 
15 legs & upper back
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

20 flights of stairs (interval training)


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> I took yesterday off because of lack of sleep.


I took yesterday off because I mistook it for some other day.

Today's run: 18:15
Two days ago: 17:48 - that is a 10:28 mile
Four days ago: 18:52
Six days ago: 18:47
Eight days ago: 18:46
Ten days ago: 21:17

Looks like an improvement.


----------



## Joe Black

One kid on each ankle (10-16kg), trying to walk across the room.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

20 flights of stairs (interval training)


----------



## huhh

I huffed and puffed and 175kg left the ground. Tangent personal best!!!


----------



## islandlight

Sounds like me getting out of bed. No wait, kilograms? No.

30 rebounder
15 legs & upper back
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

20 flights of stairs. My knees had started to bother me a bit, so I went more carefully (slowly) today. I still got my heart rate up to 95%.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Yes yes. I joined the gym and I laughed at how weak I am!

I felt embarrassed that my stamina was bad in regards to shoulder presses and stuff. And one of my arms is stronger than the other.

Luckily when I asked for help everyone was friendly.

There were some machines I wanted to use but there were people in the machine next to mine. I didn't feel like being right next to them so I rotated which ones I used.

I guess, it's an unspoken rule in the gym not to be right next to somebody else? 😅

I'm gonna have to do calorie counting again too.... Hope I don't have to do it for the rest of my life though it's such a pain in the ass.


Spent about 2 hours at the gym, will go back later this evening. It's 24 hours and pretty cheap membership!


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Joe Black said:


> 100 Pushups
> 200 V-Ups
> 100 Double Wing Squats (raising both arms straight up and down twice with every squat, like flapping bird)


Holy... I can't even do 10 pushups.

Great effort... 😅


----------



## Joe Black

5km Run
100 Pushups
100 V-Situps
100 Double Wing Squats


----------



## BigApplePi

Today's run jog was 19:35. Two days ago 18:15. Why? Because of yard work yesterday. Knew in the first 30 seconds it would be slow. 19:35 is a 12:30 mile! The world record mile is 3:43 which is beyond incredible.


----------



## huhh

Gym sess! Barbell rows chins and Some biceps. Tired arms!


----------



## Joe Black

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> I felt embarrassed that my stamina was bad in regards to shoulder presses and stuff. And one of my arms is stronger than the other.


Its ok! I started off with
15 pushups
30 situps
30 squats
400m run
Everyday and increased it slowly over time.

Today:
100 pushups
100 V Situps
100 Double Wing Squats
2km Run (I was too impatient to get back up to 5km too quickly after a longish break, need to take it easy and be patient. But working towards 10km/day this time.)


----------



## huhh

Tomorrow Will be a fun day at the gym. A friend is coming so i can really push the envelope in benchpress

today i went there and did some lunges, mostly in order to sauna After. Met a Nice gentlemen Named Kjell in the sauna


----------



## huhh

Ok session. Need to eat


----------



## huhh

Same ..


----------



## huhh

How is it going @islandlight


----------



## Joe Black

100 pushups
100 V Situps
100 Double Wing Squats
2km Run 

Realised I missed a dose of Psoriatic Arthritis medicine. Joints ache without it. Sux.


----------



## BigApplePi

Yesterday's jog was 19:25. Jog before that was 19:35. Stream dredging is not resting. It uses lots of leg muscles plus arms and some back. Slight left ear ache this morning but don't recall using any ear muscles.


----------



## islandlight

@huhh Thank you for asking. I was upset this week and didn't feel like doing anything. I'll be back soon.

@BigApplePi Maybe it was windy? Some people get earaches from wind. You can plug your ears with earplugs or kleenex, or cover them with a scarf or something.


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> @BigApplePi Maybe it was windy? Some people get earaches from wind. You can plug your ears with earplugs or kleenex, or cover them with a scarf or something.


Possibly you are 100 percent right. I had moved back to the city last nite to a different bed and the fan was blowing in that ear for hours.


----------



## Joe Black

BigApplePi said:


> Yesterday's jog was 19:25. Jog before that was 19:35. Stream dredging is not resting. It uses lots of leg muscles plus arms and some back. Slight left ear ache this morning but don't recall using any ear muscles.


Once I swam at the beach in the freezing early morning and my ear ached after. I read that if one isn't used to it, cold can ache the ear.


----------



## Joe Black

100 Pushups
200 V Situps
100 Double Wing Squats
2.4km Run

(Finally got cool yet cheap new shoes! The old pair was becoming too holey for thyself)


----------



## Joe Black

100 Pushups
200 V Situps
100 Double Wing Squats
2.4km Run


----------



## BigApplePi

Last time I "jogged" in the city (NYC) was June 30. Time = 18:09. Today, back in the city it was 18:34. Thought I would do better but felt tired. 1.7 miles = 2.74 km.


----------



## Joe Black

100 Pushups
200 V Situps
100 Double Wing Squats
2.8km Run


----------



## Joe Black

100 Pushups
200 V Situps
100 Double Wing Squats
2.8km Run


----------



## huhh

Yeah did a lil of this and that, went well


----------



## BigApplePi

My exercise today consisted of stream dredging. What is that? Last year I hired three guys to build up the stream bank with rocks to prevent flooding. Paid $600 for that. The flood came and it flooded. Their professional job didn't hold. The rushing water tore down the rock bank anyway. I asked them what it would cost to do the repair. They said $600. Screw that. I'll do it myself. They took one day. For me it will take weeks.

I've decided throwing the small rocks, pebbles and sand over the big rocks won't create a wider "V" for any flood to pass through. My plan is to remove the stream bed and hope the greater space will allow the water through without overflow. It's a gamble. We'll see come the next flood.

Anyway I'm digging up the stream bed with a steel toothed shovel, putting sand, pebbles and rocks into two buckets and carrying them uphill twenty feet away to dump. Did that all day. Forgot to measure the height of the rock pile. It's near two feet high but I'll measure it tomorrow.

The effort will slow my due jogging day tomorrow so I'd better take it easy. I'm beat.

I forgot to say the flood last year went over the bridge so I'm digging under the bridge hoping that will do. Further down I had laid two 8 foot heavy boards across the stream. Standing in the stream those boards were waist high. (Today the stream is a tiny trickle.) The flood completely washed away the boards. I had to search for them down stream and brought them back which wasn't easy. To prevent that from happening again I've tied the boards to a tree at one end and an imbedded iron pole at the other. Does any of this make any sense?


----------



## Electra

I exersized my negative Outlook 🤕😔


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> Now I know why my choke holds never killed anyone.


"If at first ya don't succeed ... practice makes ..."

After two days rest in the city, ran a 16:56. That's the fastest since 16:30 back in October. 16:56 is just under a 10 minute mile.


----------



## islandlight

Way to go, @BigApplePi !

45 rebounder
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

Exercised my focus for 42min yesterday. Felt like I had superhuman laser focus afterwards. Feels great! No fatigue!


----------



## BigApplePi

Did 40 bucket trips yesterday. that's 80 buckets. I admit when I got to 32 I knew I had a shot to beat the 36 high. Instead of taking care, I went after the record. I think I won't do that again. Went to measure the rock pile this morning. It's only 18 inches high. That's not much. but it's in pyramid form and 6 feet by 10 feet wide now.


----------



## islandlight

Since the stair climbing wasn't good for my knees, I'm trying to increase my rebounder + legs by 15 minutes. By "trying," I mean I hope I'll feel motivated to do it daily.

45 rebounder + legs
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

3.4km Run
108 Pushups
120 Double Wing Squats
300 V Situps
60sec Bicep/Deltoid Choke Holds
(Stretches between calisthenics)


----------



## islandlight

I managed to get it all done, by switching my am and pm sessions around.

45 rebounder
15 flag
15 stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

I just realised from google map that my park laps are longer than I thought! This discovery has made my day.

Been running 6km for over 3years thinking it was 5km, thinking I'm quite slow and unfit! 🤣

So previous run was actually 4.25km not 3.4km


----------



## BigApplePi

Jog today was 19:18 cuz sore from heavy stream work. Last time was 16:56.


----------



## Mark R

I've walked about 10,000 steps so far.


----------



## BigApplePi

Mark R said:


> I've walked about 10,000 steps so far.


I would be interested in step #6,745. Did you take notes?


----------



## Mark R

BigApplePi said:


> I would be interested in step #6,745. Did you take notes?


That was probably in the back parking lot where I work, but I don't think anything particularly exciting happened on that step. I'm at step 12,575 now according to my app.


----------



## islandlight

45 rebounder & legs
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Crowbo

I ran one mile on the treadmill today.


----------



## Joe Black

5km Run - 23:56min
112 Pushups
100 Double Wing Squats
100 V Situps
60sec Choke Holds


----------



## Joe Black

5km Run (Ankle a bit sore, slow jog.)
116 (29x4)Pushups
120 Double Wing Squats
320 (160x2) V Situps
60sec Bicep Choke Holds


----------



## Joe Black

BTW, I eat a can of plain tuna (100g of protein) mixed with psyllium husk, soy, chilli, apple cider vinegar. Canister of chilled, long brewed bitter green tea (for antioxidants) - 5 days a week for lunch for the past 5 or so years.

If I'm adventurous, I'll add vegetables and garlic. But have cut down on that simply to save time these days.
No breakfast. I have whatever wifey makes for dinner.

I'll eat a bowl of cereal if I've treating myself. But if I'm really pampering myself, then I'll have toast too.


----------



## islandlight

Simple and healthy, sounds great, @Joe Black !

15 rebounder
15 upper body stretch
30 TOTAL (minutes)

That was all I could manage today. I've been feeling pretty low. I cut out a couple of activities and/or annoyances, in hopes that would leave me with more energy for exercise and other essentials. But maybe that's not how it works.


----------



## BigApplePi

Crowbo said:


> I ran one mile with the treadmill today.


Really? How much did the treadmill weigh?



Joe Black said:


> 60sec Choke Holds


I could only manage a 2sec choke hold because I passed out.



islandlight said:


> 15 rebounder


Zero rebounders. Bounding once is enough for me.

Jog was 19:05. That's a 12 minute mile. Looks like that one day rest wasn't enough.


----------



## Joe Black

BigApplePi said:


> I could only manage a 2sec choke hold because I passed out.


We all have our limits


----------



## huhh

Hello guys, on Sunday ill start again


----------



## islandlight

I'm having trouble keeping it together these days. No sense increasing my time if I don't even do it. So I'll go back to just 30 minutes of rebounder & legs. I hope I can stick with it.

30 rebounder & legs
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Joe Black

It's bizarre, on Saturday night, my Knee was F*'d up in my sleep. Bending it slightly felt like a knife was going through it. Now Monday in the middle of the day, it went back to normal almost completely... 95% recovered. I have no clue what the F* happened. I thought my career as a lethal one-hit-man was over. Better take it easy though...


----------



## BigApplePi

Joe Black said:


> my Knee was F*'d up in my sleep. Bending it slightly felt like a knife was going through it.


Stop sleeping with your knife. (Leave it in the kitchen or your pocket.) Other than that, any night twist? Could be a muscle. But you said, "knee." The patella? I have arthritis under my left knee cap but it affects only stairs. Without an Xray, an MRI and three doctors I have few clues, I dunno.



islandlight said:


> No sense increasing ...


Right. I think of effort. I take increase or decrease as a measure of my health that day. I can tell right away not to try too hard or if I feel great to increase effort.

Jog/run was 18:35 today; last time was 19:05. Only light dredging yesterday.


----------



## islandlight

Joe Black said:


> It's bizarre, on Saturday night, my Knee was F*'d up in my sleep. Bending it slightly felt like a knife was going through it. Now Monday in the middle of the day, it went back to normal almost completely... 95% recovered. I have no clue what the F* happened. I thought my career as a lethal one-hit-man was over. Better take it easy though...


Maybe a torn meniscus. If it was at the bottom of the knee area.


----------



## ignoregasm

I'm saving up for a safety rack to complete my home gym. Without a rack I can't lift more than 30KG


----------



## Joe Black

BigApplePi said:


> Stop sleeping with your knife.


I should sleep with my wife instead hey? Even if they both cut me sometimes.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Joe Black said:


> It's bizarre, on Saturday night, my Knee was F*'d up in my sleep. Bending it slightly felt like a knife was going through it. Now Monday in the middle of the day, it went back to normal almost completely... 95% recovered. I have no clue what the F* happened. I thought my career as a lethal one-hit-man was over. Better take it easy though...


Same thing happens to me on occasion. You may have tweaked something slightly and it pressed on a nerve. That happens to me sometimes when I try to move a joint in a weird direction and pinches a nerve. It goes away after a day or two.


----------



## islandlight

Did it.

30 rebounder & legs
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## yewduyou

I played tennis two days ago.
It has been refreshing.


----------



## islandlight

As I have mentioned, I took 2 weeks off and then had a hard time getting back on the horse. Now I feel so old and stiff. I really need to prioritize daily exercise.

Also, I've gained 30 pounds in the past year. That doesn't help.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

120 (30x4)Pushups
130 Double Wing Squats
340 (170x2) V Situps
60sec Bicep Choke Holds


----------



## islandlight

Just half an hour today. I'll blame the heat.

30 minutes of rebounder & legs


----------



## Charus

Joe Black said:


> 120 (30x4)Pushups
> 130 Double Wing Squats
> 340 (170x2) V Situps
> 60sec Bicep Choke Holds


Do you do those exercises 4 times per week? Do you have visible abs? Also what do you do for your biceps?

I do plan to do your exercise like 3 times per week (1 day break before doing again with sprinting)


----------



## BigApplePi

Jog/run today 18:44. Last time was 18:35. For the heck of it I took my pulse 1 minute after stopping at 1 minute intervals for 15 seconds. Result: 28 24 21 19 19 19 19. It leveled off at 76 beats/minute. Half hour later it was 60 after I calmed down.


----------



## islandlight

I was going to go on the rebounder this afternoon, but one knee felt too sore. Also, the weather is still hot. So just 30 minutes today.

15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch


----------



## Joe Black

Charus said:


> Do you do those exercises 4 times per week? Do you have visible abs? Also what do you do for your biceps?
> 
> I do plan to do your exercise like 3 times per week (1 day break before doing again with sprinting)


I would exercise 6 times a week if I had the time, but 4-5 seems to be the average for now.

The top parts of my abs are more visible. So kind of 4 pack? There's a thin layer of fat covering the lower abs. Dieting would need to be super strict to get to that level. I'm being sorta casual about it. I think I've been overeating lately.

I'm doing choke holds for now for biceps and triceps. One arm pushes out as hard as possible using triceps, while the other holds the other arms back as hard as possible using biceps. It's not a technique to achieve the best results, I just don't want to spend money on the gym or buy weights etc - and I get ok results for not taking it too seriously. When I compared the force, my chokeholds feels heavier than my 30kg bag (hard to say). But the stronger you get, the greater the force you can give yourself.

Maybe easier if I just show what a chokehold exercise is (which I just made up). So I don't do any weight lifting exercise like bar bells or dumb bells. No gym, all home.









I also just made up the double wing thing. It just works the deltoids and gives nice round shoulders it seems. Essentially jumping jacks without the jumping. So I'm just flapping my arms like I'm trying to fly.

5km runs takes under 30min (Slowly working up to 10km run, 300+ Pushups, 400+ Situps by the end of the year hopefully). Full Calisthenics exercises and stretches takes about 40-45mins currently.

After Run, my Calisthenics routine goes:

30 Pushups
Stretches (Pecs, Groin, back of leg)

30 Pushups
170 V-Situps
Stretches (Pecs, Back and Siatica)

30 Pushups
130 Double Wing Squats
Streches (Pecs, Inner Thighs, Ankles)

30 Pushups
170 V-Situps
Stretches (Pecs, Quads)

- When I started off, it was just:
500m run
10 Pushups
15 Squats
20 Situps

Then over the course of a few years, I'd add a bit to each thing each week. So I'm never really sore at any point.
The only thing that ever stopped me was mainly not enough sleep, and needing to sleep in.


----------



## BigApplePi

Joe Black said:


> I would exercise 6 times a week if I had the time, but 4-5 seems to be the average for now.


Your exercises are doing well for your body but what happened to your face? It's turned into little squares ruining your avatar image. Do you exercise your face?


----------



## Joe Black

BigApplePi said:


> Your exercises are doing well for your body but what happened to your face? It's turned into little squares ruining your avatar image. Do you exercise your face?


Actually I think the exercises are making me go bald. What Saitama said is true. 🤣

I left the rendering details of my face in 4bits so the computer has enough power to render my body in Ultra Ridiculously Unnecessarily Super High render detail. Guess it was a bit unnecessary and anticlimactic. Proves that higher graphics settings isn't always better.


----------



## islandlight

Oh, I see. It's a bicep and tricep strength exercise. I thought you were describing a delt stretch (which is what I do). I could do the bicep/tricep exercise too. Nice and efficient, and no equipment.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## maxlakonsky14

walking, cycling, sometimes swimming and gym.
only it makes me wake up and do something😆


----------



## islandlight

Yesterday:

30 rebounder & legs
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I felt a bit of weakness or a "pull" in my hip area, and had to avoid doing certain exercise moves. I hope it was only temporary!

Today:

Walked (with canes) to do a couple of errands. Not far, but it took a lot out of me. So all I did for exercise was 30 minutes on the rebounder.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder & legs
15 hula hoop
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> I felt a bit of weakness or a "pull" in my hip area, and had to avoid doing certain exercise moves.


I sleep on each side and back. I rotate the three as necessary. If I'm too long on my right side, my hip feels a pain so I move to my back.


----------



## Joe Black

damnit... been sick this week.... annoying setbacks are annoying. But... I got out of bed. Even exercised my drawing skills


----------



## shameless

Joe Black said:


> damnit... been sick this week.... annoying setbacks are annoying. But... I got out of bed. Even exercised my drawing skills


It has been raining so I have not been able to skate  
I am exercising my eyes


----------



## islandlight

I hope @Joe Black is feeling better today!

I took yesterday off. Today:

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder & legs
15 hula hoop
15 lower body sretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Thank you for reading!


----------



## islandlight

Wanted to get some things done today, so I skipped the main exercises. I did do my upper body stretches though (15 minutes) on the balcony. Such a beautiful evening!


----------



## islandlight

I had more things to do yesterday, so exercise fell by the wayside again. Back at it today. Stretches were on the balcony.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## BigApplePi

Ran today the 1.7 mi in 17:10. That's the best since 16:30 in Oct 2021.
Cool day. Perfect running weather. Last jog/runs every 3 days:
18:31 17:40
19:43 17:29
18:56 17:10


----------



## islandlight

Did my 30 minutes on the rebounder this morning.

Then when I headed out after lunch to do groceries and other errands, I saw an older (than me) man struggling to move an item out of a rented truck. So I spent the afternoon helping him move. After supper, I went out and got groceries.

So I kinda ran out of time and energy for the rest of my exercises. At least I was "active," as they say.


----------



## Joe Black

F* I'm a mess. Trying to get back into it.
1km Run
15 Pushups
30 Situps
30 Squats


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> I saw an older (than me) man struggling to move an item out of a rented truck


Did he offer a ride to the grocery store?


----------



## Ms. Aligned

I did 100 sit ups that made me realize....I need to do more sit ups because they weren't completed as quickly as they used to be.


----------



## islandlight

BigApplePi said:


> Did he offer a ride to the grocery store?


?? I have a car. Anyway, he returned the truck, and I'm sure he was busy trying to organize his apartment after that.


----------



## islandlight

My legs were sore and tired for a couple of days, from helping the neighbor move. 

Then I took yesterday off. I have obligations 6 days a week, but not on Mondays. (Nothing onerous, but still.) So I'm scheduling Monday as a goof-off day. No shower, no exercise, a bit of puttering....

Back at it today:

30 rebounder & legs 
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Amazing what a few days without stretching can do. Lots of crunchiness in my neck!


----------



## jamaix

Ran 3 miles in 30 minutes and 47 seconds. Not my best time, but still not bad for an old gal. I also did some knee bends, one plank so far ( I plan to do a few more today) and a bit of weight lifting. I try to run 3 to 4 miles per day in addition to some weight lifting. I usually get in 15,000 to 20,000+ steps per day due to having a job that keeps me moving.


----------



## islandlight

Finished my exercises early today, because I'm hosting my trivia game this evening.

30 rebounder & legs
15 hula hoop 
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Yes, I did.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder & legs
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## shameless

My skating has been put on hold. Originally it was crap weather. Now the weather is nice but I got sick. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## islandlight

Get well soon, @O.M.I.A.O !

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Stretches on the balcony in the lovely evening air. With a full moon.

I wasn't feeling really strong while doing the flags (not that it takes a lot of strength). Funny how that varies from one day to another.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Tomorrow is my do-nothing day, so I won't be exercising.


----------



## islandlight

The morning got away from me, and I couldn't make up for it in the afternoon because I had an errand (snow tires). At least I did a bit in the evening.

I did my stretches on the balcony. It's getting chilly. So bracing!

15 flags
15 upper body stretch
30 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Another day that was too short. Getting old is so weird.

30 minutes on the rebounder, and that's all!


----------



## islandlight

No exies today. I slept in, then I did a few errands. All that walking is not exercise, but it's the reason I exercise. If not for exercise I'd be a cripple.

I hope to be back to my dail hour tomorrow.

I now have the documentation I need for a free pool pass. So I'll apply for the pass soon.


----------



## islandlight

Hello? Maybe this thread isn't motivating enough....

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

I keep thinking I'm starting to recover, but then I don't fully recover.... It's extremely annoying for me.
And when this exercise thing stops, everything else in life seems to suffer too! (Productivity, income, sanity, mental health etc)
Did maybe under 100 push ups, over the week. Ran 2-4k over the week.

@islandlight just letting you know I'm still here and encouraging you on in your physical fitness goals.


----------



## islandlight

Thank you, @Joe Black . I know how frustrating it is to be not quite well enough. I hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch 
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

Monday is my "day off." I'll do as little as possible, and no exercise.


----------



## islandlight

No exercise Monday. Yesterday's exercise:

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

Hello! Been a while

hope you all are good

I’ve been working out rather intensely for 2 months. Will take a week off now


----------



## islandlight

Oh hi @huhh ! Nice to see you, glad you've been working out. I hope you enjoy your time off.

I exercised yesterday and today, 1 hour each day. Same as usual: 

Rebounder
Flags or hula hoop
Upper or lower body stretch.


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> Oh hi @huhh ! Nice to see you, glad you've been working out. I hope you enjoy your time off.
> 
> I exercised yesterday and today, 1 hour each day. Same as usual:
> 
> Rebounder
> Flags or hula hoop
> Upper or lower body stretch.


Thanks 😊 
I rather work out tho but sometimes you have to rest!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I did my stretches on the balcony. It's still so nice out! But, winter in 3, 2, ... 🥶


----------



## huhh

I did some personal records.

deadlift 3 reps 175kg
Squat ATG 12 reps 100kg
Benchpress 110kg
Militarypress/shoulderpress 4 reps 60kg
And barbell row 5 reps 3 sets at 107.5kg


----------



## islandlight

huhh said:


> I did some personal records.
> 
> deadlift 3 reps 175kg
> Squat ATG 12 reps 100kg
> Benchpress 110kg
> Militarypress/shoulderpress 4 reps 60kg
> And barbell row 5 reps 3 sets at 107.5kg


Congratulations on the personal records!


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch 
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Ms. Aligned




----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

At the end of my lower body stretch, I've been doing 3 hand walkouts (walkout planks). When I started doing them a few weeks ago, it was hard. Now they're getting easier, so starting today I'm doing 4!









Tomorrow is my day off.


----------



## Joe Black

1km run
20 pushups
20 situps
20 double wing squats


----------



## Joe Black

islandlight said:


> Looks pretty intense!
> View attachment 910648
> 
> 
> 30 rebounder
> 15 hula hoop
> 15 lower body stretch
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)
> 
> I finally got my free pool pass. So now I have to figure out how to work the water frolicking into my routine. They have a beautiful multi-feature pool here that hardly gets used.


The dude in white looks like he's eyeing the "guy in black"'s ball real bad like he wants to rip it off him and smash it hard! Then show that guy how to use that pink stick thing!


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> 30 rebounder
> 15 hula hoop
> 15 lower body stretch
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)
> 
> At the end of my lower body stretch, I've been doing 3 hand walkouts (walkout planks). When I started doing them a few weeks ago, it was hard. Now they're getting easier, so starting today I'm doing 4!
> View attachment 910703
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my day off.


Fun with improvment!

will try to deadlift all the weights of this scrappy gym tomorrow


----------



## islandlight

Change of plans. I said I was going to the pool today. But ... I felt so lazy this morning. And the car was snowed in.

In the afternoon, I cleared 6 inches (15 cm) of snow off my car and shoveled the snow away from around my car. It was fairly challenging. I guess I'm still out of shape!

Since it took at least half an hour, I'll count it as 30 minutes of exercise. Plus, in the evening:

15 flags
15 upper body stretch


----------



## huhh

All the weights 🥳


----------



## Crowbo

No and I need to start working out again.


----------



## huhh

Crowbo said:


> No and I need to start working out again.


Do it!


----------



## islandlight

Yay @Crowbo ! 🏃‍♂️🏋🤸‍♂️

Finished early today, because I won't have time this evening.

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## huhh

I dont undertand how i can do 10 rep on 110 and struggle to make 3 on 120

edit: i probably need to rest more


----------



## Scoobyscoob

huhh said:


> I dont undertand how i can do 10 rep on 110 and struggle to make 3 on 120
> 
> edit: i probably need to rest more


You probably need more vitamin D and calcium.


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I notice in the morning when I crawl/roll out of bed that I feel pretty weak, i.e., out of shape. Not sure what to do. I am "old," so maybe there isn't much I can do.

I got the free pool pass. But I've been reluctant to go because of fear of UTIs. If I do go, I suppose it will help with the fitness aspect.


----------



## huhh

islandlight said:


> 30 rebounder
> 15 hula hoop
> 15 lower body stretch
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)
> 
> I notice in the morning when I crawl/roll out of bed that I feel pretty weak, i.e., out of shape. Not sure what to do. I am "old," so maybe there isn't much I can do.
> 
> I got the free pool pass. But I've been reluctant to go because of fear of UTIs. If I do go, I suppose it will help with the fitness aspect.


UTIs?


----------



## islandlight

Urinary tract infection. In older women (like me) they can be quite serious. But our local pool is underused. So, maybe it's safe to go in!

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

Got my exercises done early, so I can get a head start on my day off (Monday). I talk to my Guatemalan language partner this evening, then at 7:30 I have nothing on the schedule until Tuesday!

(Sorry, my life is boring.)

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

islandlight said:


> (Sorry, my life is boring.)


No need to be sorry! That's what people who don't talk to you and don't know you might say! 
I generally find INTPs interesting.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Kind of, but I have to do more.


----------



## shameless

islandlight said:


> Got my exercises done early, so I can get a head start on my day off (Monday). I talk to my Guatemalan language partner this evening, then at 7:30 I have nothing on the schedule until Tuesday!
> 
> (Sorry, my life is boring.)
> 
> 30 rebounder
> 15 hula hoop
> 15 lower body stretch
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)


You are not boring. 

You guys in this thread always put a smile on my face. 

Remind me where I want to put focus myself. So thanks


----------



## huhh

Oh noh, i am also weaker in bench press now

squats went well tho

Need to eat moooore


----------



## huhh

also need to shower... ugh.... and eat... cba to do any of them


----------



## islandlight

Thank you all for your kind words.

Wow, sounds like everyone wants to do "more." Just do some, okay? You can do it!

I enjoyed my day off. Spent half the day in bed reading. Today I did the usual:

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

1km Rum
20 Pushups
20 Squats
20 Situps


----------



## huhh

I guy Will bring extra weights tomorrow 😼


----------



## islandlight

I went to the local pool for the first time today. Really nice pool! And fairly empty of humans. 

45 minutes paddling and walking around in the pool.

15 minutes of full-body stretch later (after my supper settles).

For a total of 60 minutes today.


----------



## Joe Black

40min Focus Exercise
1km Run
20 Pushups
20 Situps 

Recovered from 7 weeks of sick finally! And now the new baby is going to come any minute now to give me yet another damn friggin' setback!


----------



## huhh

I made it!!!! approaching my goal now


----------



## BigApplePi

Took a "vacation" with wife on a River Cruise in Portugal October 18. Rained every day but the tours were good. Came back with a heavy duty cold and still have it. Has knocked me out with a non-stop cough. Won't be jog/running for a foreseeable future. Need to recover my strength first. My immune system must have been too isolated as got hit hard. Wife who is out more only got a mild cold from what I presume is the same virus.


----------



## islandlight

I have a cold too! Maybe I got it at the pool, although no one else was near me. Oh well, one of those things.

So I debated whether I should exercise. I decided yes, I need to practice exercising while slightly ill, because as I get older I expect to feel like [email protected] all the time.

30 rebounder
15 hula hoop
15 upper & lower body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

@Joe Black


----------



## huhh

Floorball with a lot of people soon. I feel good. I think ill be defensive today. And sniper in a couple o’ goals


----------



## huhh

Should be livesent on national television. Everybody wanna see a band of rag tags joust


----------



## islandlight

Yes, I think it would be spectacular!


----------



## huhh

I forgot my defensive duties all the time xd


----------



## islandlight

Yesterday I decided rest was a better idea than powering through. So I spent most of yesterday and today in bed. Probably the same tomorrow (Sunday).

The plan is to get back to normal on Monday. Or go to the doctor.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Started aerial fitness today. Nothing like just casually hanging from the ceiling upside-down!


----------



## islandlight

Sounds like fun!


----------



## shameless

islandlight said:


> Yesterday I decided rest was a better idea than powering through. So I spent most of yesterday and today in bed. Probably the same tomorrow (Sunday).
> 
> The plan is to get back to normal on Monday. Or go to the doctor.


Hope you are ok


----------



## huhh

I walk around with potential covid so No training for me. I should probably be shot on sight


----------



## huhh

But thats the law enforcer/robocops headache


----------



## islandlight

Sorry some people are sick or haven't had a chance to exercise as they'd like.

30 rebounder
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## BigApplePi

Dood it! Timing for the 1.7 mi was 21'30". Walked 1 minute 1 jogged 1 minute alternates. Hope not sore tomorrow so I can resume.


----------



## Joe Black

25 x (pushups + situps + doublewing squats)^determination(not really) + cleaning the bin


----------



## islandlight

Hi guys, glad to see you're doing it!

15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
30 TOTAL (minutes)

I and another old person managed to get the treadmill into my car. Then my young language partner unloaded it, carried it up the stairs, and helped me set it up. (Yay!) It was pretty heavy.

It's a very basic model, but it works well.


----------



## laluna

islandlight said:


> Sorry some people are sick or haven't had a chance to exercise as they'd like.
> 
> 30 rebounder
> 15 flags
> 15 upper body stretch
> 60 TOTAL (minutes)


Great work and thank you! I just saw this thread again and had a big sigh. BUT my sinuses finally seem to be calming down, let's goooo I'm so excited! Y'all are getting a sweaty picture when I can get back to it! 😋


----------



## islandlight

Thank you, @laluna . I corrected my post, as I didn't do the rebounder yesterday. 

Today, I did an extra 15 minutes, thanks to my new (second-hand) treadmill. Nice to have a new toy.

30 rebounder
15 treadmill (walking backwards)
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)

Tomorrow I'll be out shoveling snow. So I might do less indoor exercise.


----------



## Joe Black

27 pushups, situps, doublewing-squats + 1km Run


----------



## islandlight

Monday is my "day off," so no exercise today. I was shoveling snow for a while though.


----------



## Joe Black

2km Run + 30 Pushups, Situps, Squats (15min)

Learn Business (45min)
Practising Drawing (30min)


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 treadmill
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)

Having a new toy (treadmill) is great. I really needed something to stave off boredom. 

I still have my pool pass, but winter driving conditions are daunting. Maybe the pool will be more of a spring, summer, and fall activity.


----------



## islandlight

I finished early today, because I host the trivia game tonight. 

30 rebounder
15 treadmill
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## Joe Black

30 Pushups, Situps, Squats (lost sleep over stupid work drama 😩)


----------



## Electra

Yes; squats, sit ups, dog-bird


----------



## islandlight

Finished early again today. Yay! I can change into my cozy pajamas now.

30 rebounder
15 treadmill
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 treadmill
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)

When I do the rebounder segment, I usually mix it up with other things, e.g., BOSU and Leg Magic. Boredom is the enemy!


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> When I do the rebounder segment, I usually mix it up with other things, e.g., BOSU and Leg Magic. Boredom is the enemy!


BOS who? Is that female you? She doesn't look ready to retire.

I'm rarely if ever bored when exercising. It's more a battle against injury. I'm too busy with either effort or guarding against injury to let my mind wander. 

Right now I had to quit my jogging recovery. Why? I strained my lower back (which *was* in great shape) by pulling too hard weeds doing yard work. Visited my chiropractor. He said my back wasn't out ... just muscle strain. He said to walk which has helped but straightening up getting out of my chair is hard as quite painful. Ugh.


----------



## Max

Nope because I am in bed and drinking coffee.


----------



## islandlight

Max said:


> Nope because I am in bed and drinking coffee.


Me too! I slept in, so I'm skipping my morning exercises today.

@BigApplePi No, that is not me in the image. I hope your back heals quickly. This is BOSU (aka half ball):


----------



## Joe Black

31x Pushups, Situps, Doublewing-Squats


----------



## Electra

* *


----------



## noranoler

Of course. Not much, but I practiced a little


----------



## islandlight

@Joe Black Nice work getting back into it.

Welcome, @noranoler !

@Electra 









I slept in, so no morning exercises. I did 30 minutes in the evening though:

15 flags
15 upper body stretch


----------



## Joe Black

31x Pushups, Situps, Doublewing Squats


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
15 treadmill
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)

Feeling a bit weak and brittle sometimes. Oh well, that's why I have to keep doing it!


----------



## Joe Black

31 pushups, situps


----------



## islandlight

@Joe Black I noticed that you're adding 1 rep every so often. Any particular goal?

30 rebounder
30 treadmill
15 hula hoop & flags
15 stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## nellywilk

I made 45 minutes yoga this morning and couple of hours later i found this article https://betterme.world/аrticles/disadvantages-of-yoga/. Curious what the community here have to say about it. Do you also think that this medal has the opposite side and not everything is so straight forward.


----------



## Electra

Yesterday I did zumba for about one and a half hour


----------



## Joe Black

1km Run, 32x Pushups, Situps, Double Wing Squats



islandlight said:


> @Joe Black I noticed that you're adding 1 rep every so often. Any particular goal?


Perhaps back to former glory days! lol - I was doing over 100x each before + 5km Run.

But ultimately I'd like to be able to do....


----------



## islandlight

You will! 









30 rebounder
30 treadmill
15 flags
15 upper body stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)

Tomorrow my schedule will be a little different, don't know how much exercise I'll get done.


----------



## laluna

10 minute HIIT no rest!
20 minute Mobility
10 minute Chest

Getting back to it after this cold ugh! Gotta get them abs to come back!! 😮‍💨🫡


----------



## Ms. Aligned

Joe Black said:


> 1km Run, 32x Pushups, Situps, Double Wing Squats
> 
> 
> Perhaps back to former glory days! lol - I was doing over 100x each before + 5km Run.
> 
> But ultimately I'd like to be able to do....


Lol! That is such a great anime.


----------



## Joe Black

1km Run, 33x Pushups, Situps, Doublewing Squats.



laluna said:


> View attachment 912343
> 
> 
> 10 minute HIIT no rest!
> 20 minute Mobility
> 10 minute Chest
> 
> Getting back to it after this cold ugh! Gotta get them abs to come back!! 😮‍💨🫡


Nice start already!


----------



## laluna

Joe Black said:


> 1km Run, 33x Pushups, Situps, Doublewing Squats.
> 
> 
> Nice start already!


Thanks! That running is impressive. I definitely prefer burpees, mountain climbers and squat jumps to running!

What are double wing squats?


----------



## Joe Black

laluna said:


> Thanks! That running is impressive. I definitely prefer burpees, mountain climbers and squat jumps to running!
> 
> What are double wing squats?


I flap my arms twice with each squat. So it's like combining star-jumps with squats. It works the shoulders.

I'm just working my way back to 5km then to 10km (also got over a 7 week sickness, recently-ish so just getting back) - hate setbacks!


----------



## laluna

Joe Black said:


> I flap my arms twice with each squat. So it's like combining star-jumps with squats. It works the shoulders.
> 
> I'm just working my way back to 5km then to 10km (also got over a 7 week sickness, recently-ish so just getting back) - hate setbacks!


Oh god, that sounds awful but effective.

Geez, what're you training for that spartan race stuff!? I'm glad you're back at it and feeling better!!


----------



## Joe Black

laluna said:


> Oh god, that sounds awful but effective.
> 
> Geez, what're you training for that spartan race stuff!? I'm glad you're back at it and feeling better!!


haha! It all started just to help mental health and stuff.

Then it's to keep mind sharp and counter stress. Helps with work - especially stress of running a business. Without exercise, my mind feels brain-foggy.
Now there's a bit of an element of "personal achievement" in doing the "one punch man" exercise regime. (and a bit of lolz there)
All the books says how wonderful exercise is for everything... (will power & success, learning, habits, happiness, stress reduction, well being, preventing brain degenerative disorders) it's like the wonder drug for life.
Also found that all this running gives a real edge in sports like basketball (casually). Totally dominate in defence when I run a lot. (When I manage to get back into bball... it stupidly stopped because of Covid)
I'm sure if the zombie apocalypse hits, all this cardio will be super useful! 😂
oh yeah... apparently exercise makes you look hot! funny that! (been getting compliments over the years since I started 😁 - WITHOUT having to take off my shirt... gosh... I'm definitely not one of those!)


----------



## laluna

Joe Black said:


> haha! It all started just to help mental health and stuff.
> 
> Then it's to keep mind sharp and counter stress. Helps with work - especially stress of running a business. Without exercise, my mind feels brain-foggy.


Oddly, I experience more brain fog when I exercise hard but because I realize how much more food I need to fuel my body. It's quite interesting to experience. But I do it mainly for my mental health too. I'm awful without exercise and sex.



Joe Black said:


> Now there's a bit of an element of "personal achievement" in doing the "one punch man" exercise regime. (and a bit of lolz there)


I love some anime but it's crazy how much this is a thing lol









Anime Workout Routines: Hundreds of Anime Inspired Workout Routines


Anime Workout Routines: Choose from hundreds of different Anime Inspired Workout Routines and read the research that goes with each Character.




superherojacked.com







Joe Black said:


> All the books says how wonderful exercise is for everything... (will power & success, learning, habits, happiness, stress reduction, well being, preventing brain degenerative disorders) it's like the wonder drug for life.


Yeah, crazy easy method "You've got a body...move it!" 😋 



Joe Black said:


> Also found that all this running gives a real edge in sports like basketball (casually). Totally dominate in defence when I run a lot. (When I manage to get back into bball... it stupidly stopped because of Covid)


I love watching football/soccer for these reasons, the players have to be so incredibly fit. Maybe that's why I love slim dudes, I'm "thick as a bowl of oatmeal" as a friend put it.



Joe Black said:


> I'm sure if the zombie apocalypse hits, all this cardio will be super useful! 😂


Lol that's *Rule #1





*


Joe Black said:


> oh yeah... apparently exercise makes you look hot! funny that! (been getting compliments over the years since I started 😁 - WITHOUT having to take off my shirt... gosh... I'm definitely not one of those!)


It's funny to think about that though, walk into work, call a meeting, take your shirt off and put your foot up on the nearest chair as you say "It's all about synergy guys!"


----------



## Joe Black

laluna said:


> Oddly, I experience more brain fog when I exercise hard but because I realize how much more food I need to fuel my body. It's quite interesting to experience. But I do it mainly for my mental health too. I'm awful without exercise and sex.


Yar, I get. There's a sweet spot. If I'm unfit, then I start again, I feel drained and unenergized and brain foggy. (usually first week bak)
If I workout under a certain threshold, I feel unenergized and brain foggy (usually if I do strength exercise only)
Not enough fuel is also draining.
But if my body is starting to get used to working out, AND I do a workout past a certain threshold of sweating (1-2km?), I feel great! "Runner's high" - becoming an endorphin power ranger junkie!😂



laluna said:


> , I'm "thick as a bowl of oatmeal" as a friend put it.


lol! you ain't thick, you thicc gurl!  



laluna said:


> It's funny to think about that though, walk into work, call a meeting, take your shirt off and put your foot up on the nearest chair as you say "It's all about synergy guys!"


lol! or when a coffee is spilled at a meeting but the tissue box is half way across the office and you don't want the coffee spilling on the new carpet... quick! shirt off and use it to clean that spill! 🤪


----------



## laluna

Joe Black said:


> Yar, I get. There's a sweet spot. If I'm unfit, then I start again, I feel drained and unenergized and brain foggy. (usually first week bak)
> If I workout under a certain threshold, I feel unenergized and brain foggy (usually if I do strength exercise only)
> Not enough fuel is also draining.
> But if my body is starting to get used to working out, AND I do a workout past a certain threshold of sweating (1-2km?), I feel great! "Runner's high" - becoming an endorphin power ranger junkie!😂
> 
> 
> lol! you ain't thick, you thicc gurl!
> 
> 
> lol! or when a coffee is spilled at a meeting but the tissue box is half way across the office and you don't want the coffee spilling on the new carpet... quick! shirt off and use it to clean that spill! 🤪


Omg that runners high is excellent! I used to be in a runners group in high school lol never again though.

I love that feeling of total peace I get when I work out hard. 

Hahaha casual Fridays would be interesting!

This morning I did another 10 minute HIIT nonstop and 20 minutes of mobility. Let's hope I can do it again this evening. I'll update.


----------



## Joe Black

200m run, 33x Pushups, Situps, Doublewing Squats.

btw, I read "Discomfort Crisis by Michael Easter" recently. (Side-effects of a comfortable modern life) It explored how our ancient ancestors lived. And how everyone travelled/ran +20km per day, normal/easy. And how everyone had peak, pro athlete level fitness simply through their circumstances. The elderly ancestors' fitness would've made the modern youngins blush.

Made me realise 10km per day etc, is just bare minimum really. But I've got a comfortable modern life to live so... 🙃


----------



## Electra

I walked a few kilometres in the snow


----------



## laluna

UPDATE

Just completed the second workout of the day.

10 minute HIIT nonstop
20 minute mobility

Nailed it! And I finally get dinner...


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Standing here flexing and twitching until I almost **** myself. I really want to lose all this flub around my stomach but I'm addicted to strength. Every time I try to cut down on my weight and lean up I start getting anxiety as my lifts go down so I'm just perpetually bulking even if I need to cut. First world country problems I guess...but still would like to shed this demon of vanity.

I don't know what to do cause if i go to 230lbs (i'm at 210-220lbs depending on when I use the bathroom) I'm at risk for diabetes.


----------



## maximum danger

MadMaxSDP said:


> Standing here flexing and twitching until I almost **** myself. I really want to lose all this flub around my stomach but I'm addicted to strength. Every time I try to cut down on my weight and lean up I start getting anxiety as my lifts go down so I'm just perpetually bulking even if I need to cut. First world country problems I guess...but still would like to shed this demon of vanity.
> 
> I don't know what to do cause if i go to 230lbs (i'm at 210-220lbs depending on when I use the bathroom) I'm at risk for diabetes.
> 
> View attachment 912415


100% cut and then clean bulk at a light calorie surplus, talking like 200-300 cals above maintenance


----------



## MadMaxSDP

maximum danger said:


> 100% cut and then clean bulk at a light calorie surplus, talking like 200-300 cals above maintenance


I'll give it a shot. I can go clean 90 percent probably but 100 percent is too much lol...I will try. It helps to take a picture and see how much I need to lose. The strength gain is addicting and so is eating like a garbage can.


----------



## maximum danger

MadMaxSDP said:


> I'll give it a shot. I can go clean 90 percent probably but 100 percent is too much lol...I will try. It helps to take a picture and see how much I need to lose. The strength gain is addicting and so is eating like a garbage can.


How much protein per day you getting?


----------



## Joe Black

MadMaxSDP said:


> I'll give it a shot. I can go clean 90 percent probably but 100 percent is too much lol...I will try. It helps to take a picture and see how much I need to lose. The strength gain is addicting and so is eating like a garbage can.


Another method would be to cut back incrementally each interval (day? week?). 1 teaspoon (5g) (or half teaspoon) less sugar or carbs every week/day. Slow and steady should make you feel like you're not dieting or starving yourself. But after a long time (like a year) you'll notice major changes. Not quick fix - more of a lifestyle change.

I dunno... maybe consult a personal trainer/dietician? Getting the nutrient balance right can be tricky. Too much fat, too little fat can either help or not help.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

maximum danger said:


> How much protein per day you getting?


150 to 170 grams…is that enough?


----------



## islandlight

@MadMaxSDP I'm pretty sure that a weight increase due to muscle won't lead to diabetes. Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## maximum danger

MadMaxSDP said:


> 150 to 170 grams…is that enough?


Up it to 200g+ and see how your strength is.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

islandlight said:


> @MadMaxSDP I'm pretty sure that a weight increase due to muscle won't lead to diabetes. Good luck figuring it out.


I think most of my weight gain is due to muscle. I’m wondering though if the body was meant to carry this much weight even if it is muscle. I’ve heard that bodybuilding is worse for the kidneys than alcoholism but those were studies of extreme Athelstan using testosterone and ingesting upwards of 300 grams of protein.
Do I appear unhealthy in your opinion? Would you worry If you had my physique?


----------



## MadMaxSDP

maximum danger said:


> Up it to 200g+ and see how your strength is.


mill decrease my carb intake and replace it with protein and fiber and see the difference after two weeks. Thanks!


----------



## islandlight

@MadMaxSDP You appear healthy to me. You are wise to research and get as much info as you can. There is much to consider; I can't really give you any advice.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

islandlight said:


> @MadMaxSDP You appear healthy to me. You are wise to research and get as much info as you can. There is much to consider; I can't really give you any advice.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Joe Black

2.4km Run, 34x Pushups, Situps, Double Wing Squats


----------



## Joe Black

3.4km Run, 36x Pushups, Situps, Double-Wing Squats, 30sec Chokers


----------



## islandlight

No. Four days of various schedule changes. It really messes me up. So no exercise. I'm hoping tomorrow ... 

Then I'm supposed to have an appointment next week, don't know which day. That will create more havoc.

I love feeling free and adventurous, but when I have a boring routine, I cling to it. Crazy huh.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

I did the eliptical for 20 minutes, I ran/walked a mile, and then I hit the boxing bag for 40 minutes. I did about 200 crunch variations, and then I worked out my triceps and biceps. It's the last work out of the week for the break so it's a catch-all day.

I dropped from 215 lbs to 209 lbs so i ate a little too much today...I'm probably back up a bit but I'll know tomorrow for sure.


----------



## islandlight

I was sick yesterday. So-so today. No exercise.


----------



## Joe Black

200m Run, 36x Pushups


----------



## BigApplePi

16 wing dings
9 pompous struts
1 window jump including helmet crash

After that since my back muscle strain has subsided and I'm in the city, did the Central Park loop. To be safe, 1 minute walk, 1 minute jog alternating. No unwanted after affects.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Lat pull downs
Dumbbell rows
Leg extentions
Hamstring curls
Back extentions
And hip mobility low squats
Lateral raises
Front raises
Dumbbell shoulder press with 55lbs


----------



## Joe Black

100m run, 36x Pushups, Situps, Doublewing Squats


----------



## BigApplePi

3 spinning tops
1 trip up
9 dilly dallies

My plan was to resume 1 minute walk, 1 minute jog alternates to recover but I forgot and started out with a jog. I decided the hell with it and jogged the whole way. 21 minutes, 7 seconds. That was a real slow jog. I'm not in shape by any means.

I'm looking forward to snow shoveling (upper body), but not much of a snow yet. I'm not careful in watching out for injuries.


----------



## Joe Black

36x Pushups, Situps, Doublewing Squats (yesterday)


----------



## BigApplePi

1 parallel park
97 thumb twiddles
4 loose changes

Jog 21 minutes, 23 seconds last time
Jog 19 minutes, 16 seconds this time


----------



## MadMaxSDP

BigApplePi said:


> 1 parallel park
> 97 thumb twiddles
> 4 loose changes
> 
> Jog 21 minutes, 23 seconds last time
> Jog 19 minutes, 16 seconds this time


Some nice work. Keep up the shiver shaking.


----------



## islandlight

I'm baaack. And abs, etc.

30 rebounder
30 treadmill
15 upper body stretch
75 TOTAL (minutes)

I kind of forgot to do the flags. But I think I did okay after a 10-day absence.


----------



## islandlight

Just an hour today. Or, YAY! An hour!

30 rebounder
30 treadmill


----------



## BigApplePi

3 put downs including
2 winter salt spreads
7 evacuations

Jog 19 minutes, 16 seconds last time 
Jog 19 minutes, 50 seconds this time taking it easy


----------



## islandlight

Don't forget your yarn spins.


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> Don't forget your yarn spins.


2 fire starters
1 double chin
1 petting Zulus
0 yarn spins


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Yes.

bench press
Incline hammer smith machine
Shoulder press
Bicep curls
Close grip bench
Dip 
Back extensions
20 minutes jogging
Hanging leg raises
10-20 minutes of killer dog combat training


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
30 treadmill
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

Yes.

20-ish attempts at doing the splits
10-ish laps
100-ish curls
5-ish stretches


----------



## islandlight

Managed to get an hour in.

20 rebounder
25 treadmill
15 upper body stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Leg extentions
Hamstring curls
Tricep pull fowns
Pull ups with the tricep extension cord for mid rhomboids
Rostov cuff exercises 
20 minutes bike
15 minute run


----------



## islandlight

30 rebounder
30 treadmill
15 hula hoop
15 lower body stretch
90 TOTAL (minutes)

I'm going to change my stretch routine a bit. It's too much of a boring chore. (I could never be a yoga person.) I'll think about doing stretches at different times or in a different order. Or something.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

islandlight said:


> 30 rebounder
> 30 treadmill
> 15 hula hoop
> 15 lower body stretch
> 90 TOTAL (minutes)
> 
> I'm going to change my stretch routine a bit. It's too much of a boring chore. (I could never be a yoga person.) I'll think about doing stretches at different times or in a different order. Or something.


Nice. I have this organic approach to stretching.


----------



## Joe Black

750m Run, 11x Pushups, Situps, Double Wing Squats with Jr


----------



## Electra

I exerzised my Romantic...words...and actions


----------



## Joe Black

Carried a 50kg (not exactly sure) shelf 50m and up 3 flights of stairs by myself


----------



## MadMaxSDP

I ran 50 minutes while my friend was talking to me at the gym - went by quick.
I did pull downs, 
Dumbbell rows,
pullups
shrugs
and shoulder raises.

trying to shed that fat and get progressively stronger is difficulty. I had ten oranges yesterday.


----------



## Joe Black

2.25km Run, 37x Pushups, Situps, Double Wing Squats


----------



## islandlight

I'll do something today. I haven't exercised for just over a week, because I had a cold and bla bla. Already I'm starting to feel decrepit. 

Other people my age would be taking painkillers for sore back, using a walker or wheelchair, etc. I don't want that!


----------



## ai.tran.75

I’m not consistent with it - I do practice martial arts ( 2 months out of a year ). Hike ( weekly if it’s not raining - it’s been storming on and off since November) . Does playing tag /hide and seek or walking count ? If so I walk and run - a lot throughout the day lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMaxSDP

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’m not consistent with it - I do practice martial arts ( 2 months out of a year ). Hike ( weekly if it’s not raining - it’s been storming on and off since November) . Does playing tag /hide and seek or walking count ? If so I walk and run - a lot throughout the day lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hide and seek and tag count. Strenuous.


----------



## islandlight

So I did 30 minutes on the rebounder. I think that's it for today. It's a start for getting back on track.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## BigApplePi

I'm losing strength. I managed 3 pushups (with 2 torn rotators) and they were hard to do but no unusual pain.

2 shoelace pulls
1 lemon peel
1 hasty retreat

For my standard 1.7 mile jog (back injury totally recovered):
122422 - 19'55"
122722 - 19'6" - took it easy
010123 - 18'33" -tried harder - that's about a 11 minute, 20 second mile


----------



## MadMaxSDP

BigApplePi said:


> I'm losing strength. I managed 3 pushups (with 2 torn rotators) and they were hard to do but no unusual pain.
> 
> 2 shoelace pulls
> 1 lemon peel
> 1 hasty retreat
> 
> For my standard 1.7 mile jog (back injury totally recovered):
> 122422 - 19'55"
> 122722 - 19'6" - took it easy
> 010123 - 18'33" -tried harder - that's about a 11 minute, 20 second mile


Good work. Happy new year.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

islandlight said:


> So I did 30 minutes on the rebounder. I think that's it for today. It's a start for getting back on track.
> 
> Thank you for your support!


Good workZ happy new year.


----------



## Antiparticle

I exercised/experimented having coffee with a lot of cream and chocolate today.

But I do remember where I wrote my best crossfit exercises. It’s somewhere. I will go back to it as soon as I find it. 😸


----------



## Joe Black

3.25km Run, 40x Pushups, Situps, Double Wing Squats


----------



## islandlight

Good work, everyone!









30 treadmill
15 rebounder
15 stretch
60 TOTAL (minutes)

I'm so out of shape. I had a cold, plus I got lazy. I took 8 or 9 days off. 

I guess I've learned that even when I'm not feeling well, I need to put in a minimum of 30 minutes (15 of movement + 15 of stretch). Unless I'm Sick In Bed.

Felt really good to do the stretches today.


----------



## BigApplePi

islandlight said:


> I'm so out of shape. .... I took 8 or 9 days off.


Every time I take off that much I get out of shape.



islandlight said:


> Felt really good to do the stretches today.


Have you tried a rack? You will need a winder.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Ran 10 minutes, did kickboxing for 15-20 minutes, lat pull downs, leg extentions, leg curls, romanian deadlifts with kettle bells, and a lot of talking. People starting to notice me in the gym for boxing and martial arts and wanting to know and learn more about my style.


----------



## islandlight

BigApplePi said:


> Have you tried a rack? You will need a winder.


No, I'll just have to struggle along on my own.


----------



## MadMaxSDP

Week 3-4 cutting cycle - went from 215lbs to around 211lbs. My strength is still increasing. My calories are the same but upped my cardio and protein intake. You can see I’m starting to get upper abs. Still have a fat patch around my stomach and some man boobs to shed but I’m please weith the results so far. I’m not focused on my looks as much as my performance - increasing my endurance, maintaining my strength, and maintaining my striking power🌈🕺🦵


----------



## Joe Black

MadMaxSDP said:


> I’m not focused on my looks as much as my performance


Great mentality! Focus on performance, and the rest "should" follow!*
(my motto too)

*provided that intake is not wildly greater than how much you burn.


----------

